# Old, Fat, Ex-Alcoholic Newbie



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Progress Pics **4**,**14*,*27*,*70**,74**,95*

A little background.

Well, been a fat git for most of my adult life. In my teens, I was into lifting and really enjoyed it. Had a serious drinking problem for about the last 15 years. Smashed that demon 5 months ago and have decided to become addicted to training instead!!

Been training inconsistently for last few years, but never really got serious due to the drinking. I was doing everything wrong and mainly training my chesticles.

Goal: Get strong, fit and healthy with a good body.

Stats:

Age: 37

Weight: At Largest 18st 7lbs.

Height: 5' 8''

*Feb 2011*

Weight: 16st 3 lbs/103 Kg/227 lbs

Body Fat: 35.50%

Lean Body Mass: 146lbs

Body Shape:

Waist 45 inches

Neck 16.5 inches

Chest 48 inches

Training

Workout Days: Ripptoes Starting Strength

Non workout days: Cardio & Abs

Diet

Workout Days: 1750 Kcals, 146g Protein, 146g Carbs, 65g Fat

Non-Workout Days: 1750 Kcals, 146g Protein, 36g Carbs, 114g Fat

Just do it!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good on ya, i've just started last year and am 37 also, although it does look like you've visited crispy cremes a little more often than me, it's never too late good luck!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome and goodluck with your aims look like you've got a pretty good plan stick to it and go hard at the cardio and I don't see any reason why you won't get to where you want to!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome, If you can beat the drink after 15 yrs then getting your body sorted will be a walk in the park.

respect for turning your life round...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, i suffer alcohol issues too so know what it can be like... well done on sorting it out and you're in the right place


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for the kind welcomes and encouragement


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its great to see your enthusiasm and honesty about your self mate.All the best with your goals


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I was the same 2 years ago mate .37 now 

good luck


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck man, been there and done it lost over 10 stone, if you need any help feel free to pm me and I can but show you what worked for me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Its great to see your enthusiasm and honesty about your self mate.All the best with your goals


No point in kidding myself any longer.Thanks for the support


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> I was the same 2 years ago mate .37 now
> 
> good luck


Thanks xpower. I have read your journal previously and it's very impressive.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> Good luck man, been there and done it lost over 10 stone, if you need any help feel free to pm me and I can but show you what worked for me


10 stone is fantastic. May well pm you. Cheers


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

welcome to the board mate and good luck with everything!

plenty of support here for you!


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

gd luck bruv you,ll get there


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome mate - good luck... just think everytime you think about quitting I am in the gym losing weight while you're not.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome mate, just make sure that's enough calories because if ur feelin hungry all the time it's easy to binge. And being an ex alky I bet u got some sugary cravings!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 8th March

*Weight 15St 9lbs/219lbs/99.3Kg*

04:30 Fresh Black Coffee

05:30 42g Oats, 180ml Semi Milk, 15g whey

06:30 Tea with 50ml milk

07:00 *Workout**

09:00 PWO Shake, Banana

12:00 2 Wholemeal pitta, tin of tuna, Low fat mayo, Gala apple

14:00 *Cardio -35 min swim*, 20 lengths breastage stroke, 10l front crawl, steam

16:00 1 Boiled Egg medium

18:30 120g Rump Steak, 27g Asparagus, 50g Cauli, 40g Broccoli, tea 50ml milk

20:30 40g Cashews

*Food Totals 1745 Cals, 175g Protein, 152g Carbs, 63g Fat, 3 ltrs iced water*

** Workout A*

10min Bike warmup

Stretches

Squats 3x5 42Kg

Bench 3x5 55Kg

Deads 3x5 59Kg

Cardio 20 min fast walk

Notes: Pleased with today. Spot on Kcals, macros a bit out. Weights quite comfortable. Very out of breath on front crawl, totally unfit. Cigs will be the next to go. Cream crackered now. Off to bed, fall asleep in front of a film.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 9th March, 2011*

05:00 Black coffee

05:30 Meal 1 - 28g Whey in Water

06:30 *Cardio/Abs** 10mins x-trainer, 20mins slow jog/fast walk (3min walk, 2 min jog)

08:30 Meal 2 - 125g sweetcure mackerel, green tea

12:00 Meal 3 - 155g pilchards in tom sauce, 70g lettuce. 28g cucumber

15:00 Meal 4 - 4 slices hovis granary, 1 tbs peanut butter, 2 slices p butter on toast

15:30 Meal 5 - 3 slices hovis granary, large tin baked beans

16:00 Took 1 hour nap for 9 hours

*Food Totals 2520 Cals, 154g Protein, 223g Carbs, 110g Fat, 3 ltrs iced water*

*Abs

3x10 leg raises, 3x6 15Kg crunches, 2x10 15Kg side bends.

*Notes*

Should Abs be done with fasted cardio or at end of workout. Is fast walking for 3 mins, then slow jogging for 2 mins for 20 mins total ok.

Food a bit OTT. Don't buy bread anymore, too moreish.

Totally knackered from last 2 days. An hours kip turned into 9 hours!!

*Thursday 10th March*

01:00 Coffee with 50ml milk

03:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 200ml milk

04:30 Workout*

06:00 Meal 2 - PWO Shake 25g whey, 112g banana

08:30 Meal 3 - 2 wholemeal pittas, tin tuna, 3 tbsp low mayo, 2tsp olivio, 14g cucumber, mandarin

11:00 Meal 4 - medium boiled egg

13:30 Meal 5 - 110g steak, 30g asparagus, 50g cauli, 40g broccoli, 50ml milk for tea

15:30 Meal 6 - medium boiled egg

*Food Totals 1745 Cals, 148g Protein, 147g Carbs, 63g Fat, 3 ltrs iced water*

* Workout B

Squats 3x5 46Kg

Press 3x5 38Kg

Pendlay Rows 3x5 46Kg

*Notes*

Keeping weights low and concentrating on technique. Need to record myself to really check form.

Ordered new equipment for home gym today. Will arrive Weds. It will be nice not to have to lift bar over my head for squats.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks spike. Yeah, took a bit of courage to put up those pics. Still reading and learning all the time, but I have the basics covered. Be lucky.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got flooring for new home gym a few days ago. Aired the rubber matting for a day, then installed. Gaff still smells like a fetish club :wacko:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the family!! Looks like you have done some good research!! good look with your goals :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Kris. The quote above your avy is all I heard through my school years (many moons ago)


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck mate. I hope you catch the training bug it will change your life.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

welcome and good luck pal uve got some serious balls mate! a was like u a year ago pal now lost a few stone and at the start of a keto, defo subscibing mate and once again all the best


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

welcome .and good luck .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> welcome and good luck pal uve got some serious balls mate!


Think you were looking a bit too close at the pics! :lol:

Only joking, thanks for all the good wishes to all


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done on getting sober and making positive steps. Is a great decision to get yourself in good shape.

I'm an recovered allcy as well mate, and life is completley different these days. Welcome to the site


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best mate,I jumped into this again straight after alcoholism too,looks like you've got the right idea with it,nice workouts,just keep adding weight to the bar each week and watch the size pile on!

good luck.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 11th March*

00:30 Meal 1 - 75g mackerel, 50ml milk for tea

02:30 Meal 2 - 50g unsalted nut selection, 70g strawberries

05:30 Meal 3 - 50g lean ham, 50g lowfat cheese, 70g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing, tea

06:30 *Cardio* - 15mins xtrainer, 25mins fast walk/slow jog (3mins/2 mins)

08:30 Meal 4 - 50g shake, 2 medium boiled eggs

10:30 Meal 5 - Boiled egg, 150g melon

*F**ood Totals 1695 Cals, 142g Protein, 28g Carbs, 104g Fat, 3 ltrs iced water*

*Notes*

Pleased with cardio session. Couldn't fit another meal in timewise.

*Saturday 12th March*

11:00 Meal 1 - 2 rashers bacon, 2 poached eggs, tsp ketchup

14:30 Meal 2 - Boiled Egg

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g mixed nuts

19:00 Meal 4 - Tuna salad

22:00 Meal 5 - 100g mixed nuts

(Sun) 01:00 Meal 6 - 152g herby chicken, 160g asparagus, broccoli

07:00 *Cardio* - 35 min fast walk

09:00 Bed

*Food Totals 2425 Cals, 170g Protein, 34g Carbs, 176g Fat, 3 ltrs iced water*

*Notes*

Working nights so body clock all messed up, went over on calories, but was up for 24 hours. Pleased I managed to get the cardio in.

*Sunday 13th March*

16:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 20g whey, 200ml milk

17:00 *Workout**

19:00 Meal 2 - Shake, Banana, 200g baked beans

23:00 Meal 3 - 2 wholemeal pittas, tin of tuna, 2 tbsps low mayo, 30g cucumber, green tea

02:00 Meal 4 - Pear

05:00 Meal 5 - 60g ham, 25g low fat cheese, salad, dressing

09:00 Meal 6 - 2 Medium boiled eggs. 1 tbsp natty peanut butter

*Food Totals 1925 Cals, 158g Protein, 185g Carbs, 54g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water*

* Workout A

10min bike warmup, Stretches

*Squats*

Warmup Sets

2x5 18Kg

1x5 26Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 38Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 46Kg*

*
*

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 26Kg

1x5 34Kg

1x3 38Kg,

1x2 46Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 55Kg*

*Deads*

Warmup Sets

2x5 26Kg

1x5 34Kg

1x3 38Kg,

1x2 46Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 59Kg*

*
*

Cardio 40 min fast walk, stretches

*Notes*

Filmed deads. Thought my form was good whilst lifting, but turns out it's utter crap. Some work to do. Legs aching like a motherhumper. Waddling like a pregnant duck. Gonna record all my lifts next week and perfect my technique.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck and fair play with posting the pictures. I work shifts and its hard to fit in the gym sometimes. I try and go straight after a night shift even if its just cardio. Just keep motivated!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks mate. Nights are tough. They really screw me up. Can't usually do jack after a night shift


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks mate. Nights are tough. They really screw me up. Can't usually do jack after a night shift


I do two nights shift 9pm-6am. Cardio, shower and bed. I find it easier then getting up earlier and doing it before work personally


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome avatar by the way


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 14th March*

15:00 50ml milk for coffee

16:00 *Cardio* - 40 min swim, 20 lengths breastage stroke, 14 lengths front crawl.

18:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette with 52g ham and 25g cheese

20:30 Meal 2 - 140g melon, 136g strawberries

22:30 Meal 3 - 150g chicken

*Food Totals* 820 Cals, 89g Protein, 17g Carbs, 43g Fat, 1 ltr water

*Notes*

Increased swimming by 2 lengths. Only ate 3 meals today as I was only up for 8 hours. Getting myself out of vampire mode.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 15th March*

Okay, back in human mode and feeling much better.

07:00 Black coffee

07:30 Meal 1 - - 50g oats, 15g whey, 200ml milk

08:30 *Workout**

11:00 Meal 2 - 25g Shake, Banana

13:00 Meal 3 - 200g baked potato, tin tuna 3 tbsps light mayo, 2 tsps olivio, 50g sweetcorn

15:00 *Cardio* - 50 min walk

16:00 Meal 4 - 141g apple

18:30 Meal 5 - 150g steak, 160g carrot, broccoli, asparagus

21:00 Meal 6 - 125g onion & chive cottage cheese

*Food Totals* 1738 KCals, 158g Protein, 157g Carbs, 53g Fat, 3 ltr water

** Workout B*

10min bike warmup, Stretches

*Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 18Kg

1x5 26Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 38Kg

Work Sets

*3x5 46Kg*

*Press*

Warmup Sets

2x5 14Kg

1x5 18Kg

1x3 26Kg,

1x2 30Kg

Work Sets

* 3x5 38Kg*

*Pendlay Rows*

Warmup Sets

2x5 26Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 34Kg,

1x2 38Kg

Work Sets

*1x5 46Kg*

Cardio 25 min fast walk, stretches

*Notes *

Haven't increased weights yet. Still concentrating on technique.

Filmed full workout today.

Squats pretty good form. Going just below parallel. Need to go lower really but hamstring flexibility not quite there yet. Bar needs to go back a bit further.

Press needs some work. Elbows not far enough forward. Need to lean back slightly more as walloped my chin on one of the reps. When getting under the bar, head looks down instead of straight ahead.

Pendlay rows. Need to arch back more and keep hips solid with no movement.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Weds 16th March 2011*

08:00 Meal 1 - 100g mackerel

10:30 Meal 2 - 50g hazelnuts

13:00 Meal 3 -chicken/bacon salad (100g chicken, 50g bacon, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, dressing)

17:30 Meal 4 - 125g onion & chive cottage cheese

20:30 Meal 5 - Beef & Onion pie & chips from chippy , 2 cans of coke

*Food Totals* 3046 KCals, 134g Protein, 253g Carbs, 166g Fat, 3 ltrs water

*Notes*

First cheat meal in 5 weeks. No cardio today as was knackered from assembling new gym equipment. Bit peed off as half the weights were missing and there is a rip in the seat of the bench.

*Thursday 17th March, 2011*

11:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 15g whey, 200ml milk

16:00 Meal 2 - 200g baked potato, tin tuna 3 tbsps light mayo, 2 tsps olivio, 50g sweetcorn

19:00 Meal 3 - Big mac, chicken sandwich, fries, choc milkshake

*Food Totals* 2434 KCals, 130g Protein, 279 g Carbs, 89g Fat, 3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Fuct up on eating last couple of days. No weights, no cardio. Get back on track tomorrow!!

*Friday 18th March, 2011*

*
*

10:00 Meal 1 - 70g oats, 10g whey, 200ml milk

11:30 *Workout**

13:30 Meal 2 - 25g shake, 154g banana

15:00 Meal 3 - 128g Trout, 120g boiled potato, 160g veg, 50ml parsley sauce

17:00 Meal 4 - 2 boiled eggs

20:00 Meal 5 - 52g ham, 25g light cheese, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, dressing

21:00 *Cardio* - 30min bike

22:00 Meal 6 - 250g onion & chive cottage cheese

*Food Totals* 1646 KCals, 146g Protein,137 g Carbs, 55g Fat, 3 ltrs water

** Workout A*

10min bike warmup, Stretches

*Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 45Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 50Kg - 4kg increase*

*
*

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 60Kg - 5kg increase*

*Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 61Kg - 2Kg increase*

*
*

*
Abs*

Leg raises 3x10

Decline sit-ups 2x10

Side bends 20Kg, 3x10

*Notes*

Recorded and really improved form. Nice working out on my new equipment. Weights still quite comfortable. Will start increasing weights each workout now, still concentrating on form.

Knee and elbow joints been cracking. Might add fish oil tablets into diet.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Big reps for getting off the booze, was there for 5 years myself, no matter what people tell you quiting is one of the hardest things you can ever do. Dropping all that fat may seem hopeless at times and feel impossible but dont give up on it, it'll get easier and easier with time, youve still got the time to get the body you want. Good luck mate, browse the sections and you can never ask to many questions!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 19th March, 2011*

09:30 *Cardio* - 30mins bike

10:30 Meal 1 - 2 egg & 50g ham omelette, green tea

13:00 Meal 2 - 50g unsalted nut selection

15:30 Meal 3 - 138g tuna, 2.5 tbsps mayo light, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, green tea

18:00 Meal 4 - 50g unsalted nut selection

20:30 *Cardio* - 40mins fast walk

21:30 Meal 5 - 142g trout, 160g veg, green tea

*Food Totals* 1543 KCals, 128g Protein, 20g Carbs, 103g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Sunday 20th March, 2011*

09:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk

10:00 *Training**

11:30 Meal 2 - - 25g shake, 150g banana

13:00 Meal 3 - 1 wholemeal wrap, 138g tuna, 2.5tbsp mayo light

16:00 Meal 4 - 152g apple, boiled egg

19:00 Meal 5 - 150g chicken, 50g bacon, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, dressing

23:00 Meal 6 - 150g melon, 2tsps peanut butter, boiled egg

*Food Totals* 1754 KCals, 156g Protein, 133g Carbs, 65g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

** Workout B*

10min bike warmup, Stretches

*Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 55Kg - 5kg increase*

*Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 40Kg - 2kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 45Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 50Kg - 4kg increase*

Cardio 20min bike, stretches


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pics

Old Gym


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Home Gym


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Home Gym Ctd.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 21st March, 2011*

10:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 40mins bike

11:30 Meal 1 - 2 egg & 25g cheese ham omelette, green tea

13:30 Meal 2 - 25g protein shake, 150g melon

14:30 *Cardio* - 80min walk, 40 min swim, 20 breast stroke, 10 front crawl

17:00 Meal 3 - 120g sardines in tom sauce, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, green tea

18:30 Meal 4 - 47g cashews, 55g unsalted nut selection

19:30 Meal 5 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 50g ham, 60g cheese, 3 tbsp mayo light

21:30 Meal 6 - 4 weetabix, 340ml milk

*Food Totals* 2421 KCals, 157g Protein, 165g Carbs, 141g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Good cardio sessions. Diet off today. Caned the carbs a bit.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Impressed with your home gym ... and you appear to be increasing the weights lifted ... so well done !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd March, 2011*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 70Kg - 15Kg increase*

*
*

*
Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 65Kg - 4Kg increase*

*Abs*

Leg raises 3x10

Decline sit-ups 3x10

Cable crunch 30Kg, 3x10

*Notes*

Put the wrong weight on squats. Increased by 15Kg instead of 5Kg. Happy with form on squats and bench press. Not comfortable yet with form on deads.

*Diet*

10:30 Meal 1 - - 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk

11:30 *Training*

14:00 Meal 2 - 25g shake, 150g banana

15:30 Meal 3 - 214g Steak, 200g boiled pots, 60g cauli, 50g broccoli, 1 tsp dijonnaise

18:00 Meal 4 - 142g apple, 150g melon

20:00 Meal 5 - 310g pilchards, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

22:30 Meal 6 - boiled egg

*Food Totals* 1737 KCals, 167g Protein, 141g Carbs, 58g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

good luck man i used to be a heavy drinker to ! Now its just iron and water !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks popshots


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hard work and focus and you can be where you want to be


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 23rd March, 2011*

*6 week stats update*

*
*

*Date	9th Feb, 2011*

Weight 16st 3lbs, LBM 148.6lbs, Bodyfat 35.5%, BMI 34.53, Waist 45",	Chest 47.8", Neck 16.5"

*23rd March*

Weight 15st 4lbs, LBM 148lbs, Bodyfat 30.8%, BMI 32.6, Waist 43", Chest 47.25", Neck 16.25"

*Losses* Weight *13lbs*, LBM* 0.6lbs*, Bodyfat *4.7%*, BMI *1.93*, Waist *2"*, Chest	*0.5"*, Neck *0.25"*

10:30* Fasted Cardio *- 15mins x trainer, 30mins fast walk/slow jog (3mins walk, 2 mins jog)

12:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg & 25g cheese ham omelette, green tea

14:30 Meal 2 - 50g peanuts

17:00 Meal 3 - 138g tuna, 3 tbsps light mayo

18:30 Meal 4 - 1 tbsp peanut butter

19:30 Meal 5 - 125g chicken, 50g bacon, 10g cheese, 60g cauli, 60g broccoli, 50g peppercorn sauce

21:30 Meal 6 - 2 boiled eggs

*Food Totals* 1760 KCals, 178g Protein, 32g Carbs, 140g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice one keep it up


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Good progress matey, much better pastime than getting hammered then being full of guilt and remorse aint it?


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiya m8

First of all congrats on relieving yourself from the clutches of the evil drink if you can win tht battle after 15 yrs of drinking thn you can easily achieve anything you put your mind to. Its refreshing to hear somebody speaking with such honesty its only when a person can look within themselves and be completely honest at wat they see inside can thy thn take the first steps to change.

I think you got the right idea with your training but personally I fink u need to put your focus into stripping away tht excess fat rather thn building muscle. I don't know if your aware but ur body can either be put in to a catabolic state (tissue breakdown) or an anabolic state(tissue build up), trying to both build muscle and lose body fat at the same time can be some what difficult as your trying to put ur body into both a catabolic and anabolic state in trying to attempt this you may hinder progress some what. Your not going to put on much muscle anyhows as I cn see from your post that you have adopted a calorie deficit diet u would have to eat above maintenance to put your body into an anabolic state. So my advice to you would be to make fat loss your priority above building muscle until you have your bodyfat % in a reasonable range thn when you have achieved this u thn perhaps can start a clean bulking period. I would still insist on doing weights but stick to compound movements working large muscle groups at a time as this will help assist in the burning of bodyfat. Isolation exercises at this stage in your training in my opinion offer you no benefit at all.

Good luck m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1982chris1982 said:


> Hiya m8
> 
> I think you got the right idea with your training but personally I fink u need to put your focus into stripping away tht excess fat rather thn building muscle. I don't know if your aware but ur body can either be put in to a catabolic state (tissue breakdown) or an anabolic state(tissue build up), trying to both build muscle and lose body fat at the same time can be some what difficult as your trying to put ur body into both a catabolic and anabolic state in trying to attempt this you may hinder progress some what. Your not going to put on much muscle anyhows as I cn see from your post that you have adopted a calorie deficit diet u would have to eat above maintenance to put your body into an anabolic state. So my advice to you would be to make fat loss your priority above building muscle until you have your bodyfat % in a reasonable range thn when you have achieved this u thn perhaps can start a clean bulking period. I would still insist on doing weights but stick to compound movements working large muscle groups at a time as this will help assist in the burning of bodyfat. Isolation exercises at this stage in your training in my opinion offer you no benefit at all.
> 
> Good luck m8


Thanks Chris. This is exactly what I'm doing. Calorie deficit, cardio and Ripptoe's starting strength



fatmanstan! said:


> nice one keep it up


cheers matey



hendrix said:


> Good progress matey, much better pastime than getting hammered then being full of guilt and remorse aint it?


Too right. I already feel so much better, healthier and happier :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Progress Pics

-----Feb 9th 2011--------------March 24th 2011


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

... more pics


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate, Good luck with your goals


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 24th March, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 75Kg - 5kg increase*

*
*

*
Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 41Kg - 1kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 47.5Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 52.5Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 55Kg - 5kg increase*

Diet

11:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk

12:00 *Training*

14:00 Meal 2 - 25g shake, 166g banana

15:30 Meal 3 - 226g baked potato, 200g baked beans, 30g cheddar, 2 tsps bertolli spread

18:00 Meal 4 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 138g tuna, 30g cucumber, 3tbsps light mayo

20:00 Meal 5 - 170g banana

*Food Totals* 1949 KCals, 115g Protein, 259g Carbs, 55g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Your pics show a definite improvement .... well done!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Keep the journal going mate! Well done on your progress so far!

Loving the new home gym you will benefit loads from it pics show it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 25th March, 2011*

01:00 Meal 1 - 50g hazelnuts

03:30 Meal 2 - 138g tuna, 2 tbsps mayo, 55g romaine, 28g cucumber

05:30 Meal 3 - 112g chicken, 60g cauli, 60g broccoli

16:00 Meal 4 - 2 sausage, 25g cheddar omelette

20:00 Meal 5 - 3 burgers, 30g cheddar

2100 Cheat Meal 6 - 300g cheesecake, 100ml double cream

*Food Totals* 3764 KCals, 220g Protein, 126g Carbs, 264g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Seriously fcuked up on eating. No cardio as mullered from working nights. Need to cut the nights down.

*Saturday 26th March, 2011*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 77.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 63.5Kg - 1kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 55Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 75Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Abs*

Leg raises 2x10

Decline sit-ups 2x10

Cable crunch 30Kg, 2x10

*Notes*

Didn't have much energy today, but added weight and found lifts quite easy. Must be getting stronger!!

*Cardio* - 90 min walk, 35 min swim, 20lengths breast stroke, 10 front crawl

*Diet*

11:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk

12:00 *Workout*

14:00 Meal 2 - 25g shake

16:00 Cheat Meal 3 - 116g roast chicken, 350g roast pots, 182g mash, 117g carrots, 60g peas, 1.5 yorkshire pud, gravy, 100g toffee cheesecake, 100ml double cream

18:30 Meal 4 - 148g apple

19:30 *Cardio*

23:00 Meal 5 - 180g chicken

*Food Totals* 2615 KCals, 147g Protein, 209g Carbs, 137g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Week 7* New Diet to compare for 6 weeks. (Weds 11th May, 2011)

Weight 15st 4lbs Sun 27th March, 2011

Rather than targeted keto, do cyclic keto. 6 Days low carb, 1 day re-feed.

*Low carb Days*

Kcals = 2000

Protein = 170g

Fat = 140g

Carbs = 15g

*Re-feed Day*

Kcals = 4100

Protein = 153g

Fat = 68g

Carbs = 720g

*Sunday 27th March, 2011*

*Diet*

14:00 Meal 1 - 3 Bacon 75g, 2 poached eggs

18:30 Meal 2 - 60g walnuts

22:00 Meal 3 - 120g chicken, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

01:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

05:30 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 4 tbsps mayo light, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber

09:00 Meal 6 - 50g lean ham, 2 boiled eggs

09:30 *cardio* - 20min bike

*Food Totals* 1982 KCals, 152g Protein, 15g Carbs, 146g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Monday 28th March, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 80Kg - 2.5kg increase*

*Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 42.5Kg - 1.5kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 42.5Kg

1x5 47.5Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 60Kg - 5kg increase*

*
*

*Diet*

15:00 - 1 boiled egg

16:00 *Training*

20:00 Meal 1 - 2 egg, 50g ham omelette, drop of sunflower oil

23:00 Meal 2 - 60g walnuts

01:30 Meal 3 - 120g peppered mackerel, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

03:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

05:30 Meal 5 - 90g turkey, 25g cheddar, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, dressing

09:00 Meal 6 - 1 boiled eggs, 25g protein shake

09:30 *Cardio* - 30mins bike

*Food Totals* 2020 KCals, 147g Protein, 16g Carbs, 152g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 29th March, 2011*

*Diet*

17:30* Cardio* - 40min walk

18:30 Meal 1 - 2 Bacon 75g, 2 poached eggs

20:30 Meal 2 - 60g walnuts

23:00 Meal 3 - 110g salmon, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

02:30 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

05:30 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 4 tbsps mayo light, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber

09:00 Meal 6 - 45g turkey, 2 boiled eggs

*Food Totals* 1985 KCals, 148g Protein, 13g Carbs, 149g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Wednesday 30th March, 2011*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Didn't squat today. Right knee really painful. Old ligament injury playing up. Gonna rest it for a couple of days.

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 65Kg - 1.5kg increase*

*
*

*Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 80Kg - 5Kg increase*

*Diet*

17:30 Meal 1 - 2 egg, 50g ham omelette, drop of sunflower oil

18:30 *Training*

20:30 Meal 2 - 50g Ham, 60g walnuts

23:00 Meal 3 - 120g peppered mackerel, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

02:00 Meal 4 - 45g turkey, 50g brazil nuts

05:30 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 4 tbsps mayo light, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber

09:00 Meal 6 - 45g turkey, 1 boiled egg

*Food Totals* 1998 KCals, 155g Protein, 16g Carbs, 146g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

4th Day of cyclic keto today. I have a complete lack of energy from this and working nights. Even though I increased the weights, it was a real struggle and felt mullered after training. Oh well, another night shift to look forward to. :cursing:

Did some research and ordered some cissus to aid my knee and rotator cuff.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 31st March, 2011*

17:30 *Cardio* - 40min bike

18:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette, drop of sunflower oil

20:30 Meal 2 - 50g ham, 50g walnuts

23:00 Meal 3 - 100g salmon, 22g broccoli, 72g asparagus

02:30 Meal 4 - 45g turkey, 60g brazil nuts

05:30 Meal 5 - 50g Ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, dressing

09:00 Meal 6 - 50g bacon, 1 poached egg

*Food Totals* 1969 KCals, 155g Protein, 11g Carbs, 145g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Friday 1st April, 2011*

17:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, drop sunflower oil.

21:00 Cheat Meal 2 - Pizza, dough balls, haagen daz, choc digestives.

No training today. Shattered from no carbs and 5 night shifts. Forget Keto for now, save for when I'm under 15% bf.

*Sat 2nd/Sun 3rd April*

At sister's house decorating. Eating not too clean. No idea of cals or macros.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 4th April, 2011*

*
*

*
Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

5x5 20Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 40Kg - Went light Due to knee pain*

*Bench*

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 65Kg *- 0kg increase

*Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 80Kg* - 0Kg increase

*Abs*

Leg Raises - 1x12, 1x10

Decline sit-ups 2x10

30Kg cable crunches 2x10

*Notes*

No weight increase, still concentrating on form. Knee felt okay, will add weight back in slowly. Diet still a bit crap today.

*Diet*

09:30 Meal 1 -50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk

11:30 Training

13:00 Meal 2 - 25g protein shake, banana

14:30 Meal 3 - 250g baked potato, 138g tuna , 4tbsps mayo light, 2 tsps spread

17:00 Meal 4 - French stick with ham & cheese

*Food Totals* 2419 KCals, 143g Protein, 348g Carbs, 59g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

These look good solid workouts mate ... keep it up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 5th April, 2011*

*
*

10:30* Fasted Cardio* - 15mins x-trainer, 30 min walk/jog

12:00 Meal 1 - 3 eggs, 50g ham omelette

14:00 Meal 2 - 40g brazil nuts

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g chicken, 50g bacon, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

18:00 Meal 4 - tea with 50ml milk

19:00 *Cardio* - 50 min walk

21:00 Meal 5 - 107g steak, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

22:30 Meal 6 - 4 boiled eggs

*Food Totals* 1737 KCals, 160g Protein, 11g Carbs, 117g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Good couple of cardio sessions. Diet back on track. No pain in knee. Good day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 6th April, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg,

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 45Kg - 5kg increase* - Knee still felt okay, really concentrating on perfecting form

*Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg,

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 43.5Kg - 1kg increase*

*Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5kg increase*

*Cardio* - 30 min walk

08:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk, 50ml milk for coffee

09:00 *Training*

11:30 Meal 2 - 28g whey in water, banana

13:30 Meal 3 - 250g Baked potato, 25g cheddar, 200g baked beans, 2 tsps olive oil spread

14:30 - 18:30 - Sleep before night shift

*Food Totals* 1045 KCals, 58g Protein, 147g Carbs, 25g Fat, 1/2 ltrs water

19:30 Meal 1 - 2 Bacon, 2 eggs

23:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

01:00 Meal 3 - 3 boiled eggs, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

03:00 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts

05:00 Meal 5 - 120g peppered mackerel, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus

09:00 Meal 6 - 2 boiled eggs

*Food Totals * 1727 KCals, 108g Protein, 11g Carbs, 139g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent work, keep the updates comming m8, you are in a similer place to where I was a while back, what I found is that as the weight especially on the squats got up to around 100Kg then the BF fell off - heavier weight & bigger muscles & same excersizes = lots more calories : wont be long before your a big machine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks switch. 100Kg squats is my first real target weight. I did get up to 80K but lost form and twisted my knee slightly, resulting in an old ligament injury being very painful.

I'm working my way back up on the squats, and really concentrating on form.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Your absolutly correct to concentrate on form, I hurt myself a few times trying to crack the 100, then finally decided to take the advice I was given 'its not a sprint, its a marathon' I backed the weight down and worked back up, when the weight felt heavy again I would stay on that weight for a week but try to become quicker and more explosive with the same weight then add a rep every visit for a week, then back down to a working set of 5 for the next weight increase worked for me and even today I train heavy on mon and fri and then I do as many squats as I can on a wednesday but with 60Kg - I did 100 this week 5x20 

The reason I have explained what I do is to show you that sometimes you need to 'find' the method that works for you - no excersize is a wasted excersize just some are better than others so mix up what your doing when the going gets hard you are starting to plateu


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for that. Gives me some things to think about/try.

Bet you were puffing a bit after 100 60Kg squats :rockon:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Going well Tassotti,keep it up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks xpower. I'm laying down those bricks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the way you increment the warm up sets .....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 7th April, 2011*

17:00 *Fasted Cardio* - 40min bike, 15.3Km

18:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham, 25g cheddar omelette, 5ml sunflower oil

20:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

23:30 Meal 3 - 105g ham, 30g cheese, 50g romaine, 40g cucumber, 10ml dressing

02:30 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts

05:00 Meal 5 - 140g chicken, 60g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 5ml olive oil

09:00 Meal 6 - 42g ham, 52g cheese

*Food Totals * 1831 KCals, 144g Protein, 10g Carbs, 135g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

Exciting post there for any readers! :whistling:


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Really motivating reading your posts. You are definitely changing your physique (shows very clearly in your photos). Keep up the good work...... the moment you stop updating we will be on your case ;-)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks LionMX.

Everyone's contributions on here keep me motivated on those days when you just can't be @rsed!!


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck to you, lost my mum to drink this past august and hats off to anyone who can kick that habit! Take advice from some of the guys here as they have a wealth of knowledge and advice.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Ronne. Sorry to hear about your mum. Must have been devastating. Learning all the time. Actually addicted to this forum now. Learning loads and the banter is a laugh as well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 8th April, 2011*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

3x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg,

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 50Kg* - 5Kg increase (building knee strength back)

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 66Kg* - 1kg increase

*Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg,

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 85Kg* - 5Kg increase

*Notes*

Happy with bp form. Form on squats and deads doing my head in!

16:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee

17:00 Meal 2 - 2 slices oatmeal batch loaf toasted, olive oil spread, natty p butter

18:00 *Training*

20:30 Meal 3 - 116g banana, 28g whey in water

23:30 Meal 4 - 4 slices oatmeal batch loaf, 104g ham, 10g spread, 10g dijonnaise

*Food Totals* 1720 KCals, 103g Protein, 214g Carbs, 50g Fat, 1/2 ltrs water


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Good choice, man . Never too late .

I beat my demons too. "heavier" stuff .

I choose to be addicted to food and chicken breast, now


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 1 dude,you should be very proud of your achievements so far,keep up the great work mate and it`ll come-no doubts..Facing your demons is the hardest thing you`ll ever do,,losing the weight??? a walk in the park dude...best of luck and welcome-very inspirational..

Al...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

1720 KCals ----- EAT MORE 

Good work on Friday m8.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You think the cals are too low?

Problem is, I've been dieting for a long time, but did it all wrong. I was having about 1400 Kcals per day for about four days, then binging out on crap. I think I must have slowed my metabolism, and also my BMR, right down.

I lose 2 lbs per week at 1700-1800 Kcals per day.

Saying that, you'll see from my next post that I went over today.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 9th April, 2011*

10:00 *Fasted Cardio* - 55min fast walk

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 eggs,50g cheddar omelette, 5ml sunflower oil

13:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

16:30 Meal 3 - 138g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

18:30 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 140g chicken, 66g carrots, 30g broccoli, 20g asparagus, 5ml olive oil

00:00 Meal 6 - 4 slices oatmeal batch loaf toasted, 2 tsps jam, 2 tsps p butter

*Food Totals* 2275 KCals, 149g Protein, 107g Carbs, 136g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Supposed to be a low carb day today, but had a crappy day at work. Shoulder hurts, knee hurts, fancied some toast, so had it.

*Sunday 10th April, 2011*

*
*

Rest Day

13:00 Meal 1 - 3 eggs,50g cheddar omelette, 5ml sunflower oil

16:00 Meal 2 - 17g walnuts, 24g hazelnuts

18:30 Meal 3 - 130g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 40g cucumber

20:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 111g chicken, 84g carrots, 50g broccoli, 10ml olive oil

00:00 Meal 6 - 1 boiled egg

*Food Totals* 1867 KCals, 130g Protein, 15g Carbs, 143g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 11th April, 2011*

No weights today as concerned about my knee and shoulder injuries. Got doctor's appointment for tomorrow morning. Will guage it from there. Actually, poor old body will probably appreciate the break.

Today, so far

10:30 *Fasted cardio* - 40 min swim, 30 lengths breast stroke

12:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey, 200ml milk

15:30 Cheat Meal 2 - 100g roast chicken, 523g roast pots, 134g carrots,m63g sweetcorn, 2 yorkshire puds, 50 ml gravy

Was soooo good, took a pic


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

It might be hard, but if you can push through the first 12 months without worrying what you look like its more important to put on muscle than lose fat, after the 12 months if you go cal neg you will lose the fat so much faster (if you have any left) because the Musale will be able to consume so much more


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting switch. So are you saying eat at maintenance, or eat at excess to gain the muscle?

Would be hard psychologically, having been a fat bar steward for so long, to eat more.

Hard, but I could do it. Will give this some thought.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi m8, yes concentrate on getting strong, worry about body fat later  you can't do both. I promise you once your strong as long as you eat clean you wont have a weight problem !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Would it be sensible for Tassotti to avoid highly processed foods and foods with high sugar content etc?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 12th April, 2011*

Saw Doc today. Explained about my knee and shoulder pain. Asked if seeing a physio would be recommended. He said no. Physio is only gonna tell me to do the rotator cuff exercises that I've already been doing.

Knee pain is most probably coming from an imbalance in the muscles around the patella. This sounds right, as my vastus medialis (inner muscle) is developing much more than my vastus lateralis (outer muscle). Good exercises for this are cycling and leg curls.

Anyway, doc said to keep on doing what I'm doing, and I can continue lifting. :thumbup1:

However, I'm still gonna take this week off the weights, just to rest my old bones. I will continue the diet, cardio, rc exercises and mobility exercises.

08:00 Fasted Cardio - 30min walk

10:00 Meal 1 - 103g peppered mackerel

Rest of day&#8230;Lots of [email protected] tub cookies and cream haagen daaz, 10 bourbon biscuits, easter egg, 4 toast with jam, 2 ham sandwiches on white bread, 5 choc chip cookies, thai crisps

oops....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 13th April, 2011*

10:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham, 25g cheddar omelette, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

16:00 Meal 3 - 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

16:30* Cardio* - 50 min walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 123g salmon, 40g asparagus, 50g, broccoli

*Food Totals* 1480 KCals, 118g Protein, 9g Carbs, 108g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ill be following your progress bro

The pics you posted up are gonna make great before pictures for when your huge n lean! 

Good luck!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I suppose today's meals make up for yesterday's binge out .... tut tut ..... it's not even Easter yet .....


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 12th April, 2011*
> 
> Saw Doc today. Explained about my knee and shoulder pain. Asked if seeing a physio would be recommended. He said no. Physio is only gonna tell me to do the rotator cuff exercises that I've already been doing.
> 
> ...


lol a moment of weakness? come on bro if you can quit the drink after 15 years you can certainly substitute

all of the crap food for something such as a thick chocolate flavoured protein shake? 

you need to find a tasty healthy option that you can turn to during a time of weakness lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well I suppose today's meals make up for yesterday's binge out .... tut tut ..... it's not even Easter yet .....


I actually bought the easter egg for someone else, but I could hear it calling out my name and........nom nom nom



dannyiron said:


> Ill be following your progress bro
> 
> The pics you posted up are gonna make great before pictures for when your huge n lean!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Danny and welcome to my journey



dannyiron said:


> lol a moment of weakness? come on bro if you can quit the drink after 15 years you can certainly substitute
> 
> all of the crap food for something such as a thick chocolate flavoured protein shake?
> 
> you need to find a tasty healthy option that you can turn to during a time of weakness lol


Yeah, my cheat meals sometimes turn into 2 days! I think rather than have a cheat meal of junk, I'll just have one large clean meal to shock the metabolism


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 14th March, 2011*

09:00 *Fasted cardio*, 35 min bike, Rotator cuff exercises

10:30 Meal 1 - 2 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

16:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

17:00 *Cardio* - 29 minute fast walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 183g chicken, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 2tsps sunflower oil, 50ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 6 - 1 boiled egg

*Food Totals* 1818 KCals, 149g Protein, 13g Carbs, 130g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

Back on the weights Sunday....Looking forward to it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 15th March, 2011*

08:00 28g whey in water

09:00 *Fasted cardio*, 15min xtrainer, 25min walk/jog

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 28g whey in water

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

17:00 *Cardio* - 30 minute walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 50g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 103g peppered mackerel, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus

23:30 Meal 6 - 28g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1810 KCals, 146g Protein, 14g Carbs, 130g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening buddy liking the journal so far seems like your making good progress and enjoying it too , you got any newer pics up ?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

U should get on T3 mate !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi uhan....updating pics every six weeks. Think this is about the right amount of time to see changes. Next update will be around 4th May. I don't feel like there has been much change over the last four weeks, so I'm gonna kick it into high gear over the next 2 and a bit weeks.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> U should get on T3 mate !


Is T3 a thyroid hormone?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yes and it burns fat like on other far better than ephadrine in my opinion!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've not got anything against taking 'supplements' However, at the moment, I feel I can progress without any. If it comes to a point that I need a little 'help' I will then research the various ways.

I'm also a little wary of things now as I do get addicted to a lot of things I take. I worked on the cruise ships a few years ago, and the only thing we could get was pure ephredrine from the States. Got addicted to that, also got addicted to booze and cigs.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 16th March, 2011*

10:15* Fasted cardio*, 45min walk, 20mins bike (7.9Km), rc exercises

11:30 Meal 1 - 2 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

14:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 28g whey in water

17:00 Meal 3 - 5g ham, 30g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

19:00 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 122g salmon, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus

23:30 Meal 6 - 56g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1794 KCals, 159g Protein, 15g Carbs, 122g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 17th March, 2011*

Okay, so posts should be a bit more interesting than the previous week..Hmm&#8230;did some cardio, ate some food&#8230;

Back to lifting today!!!

Built some platforms, as my plates are smaller than standard oly size. Now pulling from floor at correct height. Should save my back.

Thought I'd deload a bit and quite glad I did. Amazing how much strength I lost in just 1 week.

Anyway, workout as follows

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg,

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 50Kg* - easy

*Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 40Kg* - these felt really tough

*Pendlay Rows*

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 42.5Kg

1x3 45Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 55Kg* - weight was comfortable

*Cardio* - 20 min bike, 120-130bmp, 11.7Km

10:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml milk, 50ml milk for coffee

11:00 *Training*

12:30 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 92g banana

13:30 Meal 3 - 3 wholemeal tortillas, 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 30g cucumber, 50ml milk for tea

18:00 Meal 4 - 178g apple

21:00 Meal 5 - 138g peppered mackerel, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing, 50ml milk

23:30 Meal 6 - 130g melon

*Food Totals* 1768 KCals, 147g Protein, 142g Carbs, 68g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Sunday 17th March, 2011*
> 
> Okay, so posts should be a bit more interesting than the previous week..Hmm&#8230;did some cardio, ate some food&#8230;
> 
> ...


When you feel comfortable doing a certain weight its definitely time to increase the weight and

use full on progressive overload 

glad to see you working hard bro keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Danny :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cmon then buddy bout time you got some more videos up so i can break open my jaffa cakes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 18th April, 2011*

10:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 40g cheddar omelette, 1 tsp sunflower oil

14:00 Meal 2 - 100g melon, 50g strawberries

16:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

16:30* Cardio* - 35min walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 100g dry roasted peanuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 150g chicken, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 1tsps olive oil

23:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese with onion & chives

*Food Totals* 1771 KCals, 151g Protein, 24g Carbs, 119g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Tuesday 19th April, 2011*

09:00 *Cardio* - 15min xtrainer, 25min walk/jog

10:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham, 25g cheddar omelette, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:00 Meal 2 - 100g melon, 50g strawberries

16:00 Meal 3 - 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing

19:00 Meal 4 - 30g walnuts , 40g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 165g chicken, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 1tsps olive oil

23:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese with onion & chives

*Food Totals* 1744 KCals, 155g Protein, 21g Carbs, 115g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> cmon then buddy bout time you got some more videos up so i can break open my jaffa cakes


Mmmmm... chocolate

I did record my workout today....I'll edit it and then post it up....My deadlift form has really improved...don't know if you remember my form check thread?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 20th April, 2011*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 60Kg* - 5Kg increase

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 60Kg *

*
*

*Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 70Kg *

*
*

*
Abs*

Tower Leg Raises 2x10

Decline crunches 2x10

30Kg cable crunches 2x10

20Kg sidebends 2x10 L/R

*Cardio*

20min bike, 120-130bpm

10:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee

11:30 *Training*

13:00 Meal 2 - 91g banana, 30g whey in water

15:00 Meal 3 - 150g rump steak, 200g oven chips, 200g baked beans, 10g dijonnaise, 50ml milk 4 tea

16:30 Meal 4 - 65g melon

19:45 *Cardio* - 50 min walk

21:00 Meal 5 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

22:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese with onion & chives

*Food Totals* 1767 KCals, 163g Protein, 164g Carbs, 51g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cool cant wait .. yeah the weights were lower than standard and you`ve built a platform now ?

your diet and training looks pretty spot on how are you finding it all as a whole ie people notice and are you struggling with anything do you feel better for doing this ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progress here, and good diet too well done! .... so don't be tempted by siren voices suggesting chocolate !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> cool cant wait .. yeah the weights were lower than standard and you`ve built a platform now ?
> 
> your diet and training looks pretty spot on how are you finding it all as a whole ie people notice and are you struggling with anything do you feel better for doing this ?


That's right...built a platform ha ha...you'll see what I mean from the vid

With regards to how I'm feeling, I'm really starting to enjoy it.

Weights - I am starting to love the lifting. For a while, it was doing my head in trying to get technique nailed, but I know I'm pretty close now. Just a few tweaks and I'll be there.....then really gonna smash it!!!!

Cardio - I just do it really...can't say I love it, but needs must. Think when I get fitter, I might start to enjoy it.

Diet - Don't feel starving at any point so that's okay. I do have my moments (sometimes long moments) of weakness, but then I think everyone does.

Over the last 11 months, I've lost 3 and a 1/2 stone. People who I haven't seen for a while really notice it and I get some nice compliments from the ladeeeez :thumbup1:

Drinking - For a while there I didn't even think about drinking, but recently it's got a bit tougher. The sun's out...I pass a boozer and think 'oh it would be so nice to sit in the beer garden with a pint'

However, I know how it will end up and stop myself.

I used to plan my drinking..ie 'right I've got 3 days off so I'll spend all day Monday getting hammered, then recover Tues and Weds'

Now I plan when I can train.

I'm sooo much happier now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good progress here, and good diet too well done! .... so don't be tempted by siren voices suggesting chocolate !


Actually backed the weights off a bit. Had last week off and lost some of the little strength I gained. Greshie, what weights did you get with your pf package


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its hard giving up vices/regular patterns BUT always remember the feeling you get after a great workout when you sit down after having a nice cuppa tea feeling like a king thinking " you know what i feel great slurp aaaahhhhh" gets me everytime 

well done fella you can do it massive thumbs up from me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support and encouragement feller! It really does mean a lot to me. This site has been better than any fcuking counselling session I've had!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks for the support and encouragement feller! It really does mean a lot to me. This site has been better than any fcuking counselling session I've had!!!


lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, so didn't intend to post a video up today, but after uhan's request, thought I might as well. Because it's warm, I had no shirt on, so apologies for making you watch my whale blubber...

Greshie...there is a part in there to demonstrate what I was trying to describe to you on your journal...

Critique/advice/p.isstaking always welcome :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aarrgh lol

firstly well done 

get some decent music pumping out something that makes you wanna lift more ...death metal lol

on squats your toes are turned out too much should face forward then turn slightly out may fix you knee/hip drive if you pause vid u can see heels coming in and outer foot looks like it could be lifting .

deadlift looks good 

captains chair/hanging knee raise ....slower

overall very good should be proud of yourself think ill make the sound of you trapping your finger into a ring tone lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

re squats....the feet position is something I've been trying to work on. I've tried to keep them at about 30 degrees, but they seem to go into the position they are naturally. Will keep working on that.

Popped round to see my old dear today. As it was nice, the old shorts came out. Haven't worn these since last summer when they were tight, so here is my 'slimmers world' pic........need to wash my motor....it attracts the pussy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep watched the Video and thank you for taking the time to demonstrate the 'get out' manouvre

Good to see how you are progressing ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny as ive got an older celica with the pop up lights 

next doors pussy sits on mine too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon the older celicas have a nicer shape...pic please


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've always liked Celica's too , but not sure how practical they would be taking rubbish to the tip etc.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

they are a bit low at the back.....anything flat that needs getting rid of is not a problem though


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ah you see garden rubbish isn't flat ! which is most of what I cart off to the tip......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what have you got Gresh


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A 2004 Puegeot 206 xsi .... My last house in Surrey didn't have off street parking so I needed something I could park easily , before the Pug I had an Audi A6 , and everytime I went out someone nicked the space and I then would have trouble finding somewhere to park as the car was so big.


----------



## lesp (Mar 30, 2011)

good effort Tassotti, less pussy magnet's lets see more snap's........ great effort for the turn around pal keep up the work


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi lesp..Welcome to my journey feller. Progress pic update in 2 weeks, although I might add this Friday's workout vid for technique abuse from uhan (or anyone else for that matter)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll get a pick up later minus the pussy 

or was it a pussy pick you wanted lol


----------



## lesp (Mar 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> re squats....the feet position is something I've been trying to work on. I've tried to keep them at about 30 degrees, but they seem to go into the position they are naturally. Will keep working on that.
> 
> Popped round to see my old dear today. As it was nice, the old shorts came out. Haven't worn these since last summer when they were tight, so here is my 'slimmers world' pic........need to wash my motor....it attracts the pussy
> 
> ...


----------



## lesp (Mar 30, 2011)

uhan said:


> i`ll get a pick up later minus the pussy
> 
> or was it a pussy pick you wanted lol


hahaha both!!!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I havent checked in on you since you first started posting and all i can sey is GET IN LAD!!! You look ace next to you pussy magnet!!

My hat has been taken off to you today my friend!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Big Kris. Stop by anytime


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 21st April, 2011*

Rest Day today. Didn't do anything. Just weedin the garden.

09:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

12:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 30g whey in water

13:30 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

16:00 Meal 4 - 50g brazil nuts

20:00 Meal 5 - 102g peppered mackerel, 53g broccoli, 32g asparagus, 68g carrot, 50ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water

Food Totals 1865 KCals, 153g Protein, 23g Carbs, 129g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I got some more whey delivered a couple of days ago. It came with 250g of creatine for free.

I've done a little research into creatine and just wondered whether you guys think I should start taking it now or wait???

From the looks of the stuff, I might knock it up into lines and snort it :lol:

Any thoughts?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sell it in wraps tenner a go 

its worth a try m8 wont hurt i find the loading phase gives me delhi belly so i just do maintainance dose throughout 5g


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

On the tub, it says to take maintenance dose everyday. I've seen some threads where people say to only take it before training. What ya think?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try it see if it gives you a dodgy stomach i take stuff like that first thing in morning


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 22nd April, 2011*

*
*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
4x5 60Kg* - no increase here as working on technique - see notes and video

*Press*

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 41Kg* - 1Kg increase

*Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 60Kg* - 5Kg increase

*Cardio* - 20 min bike, 125bmp, 8Km

*Notes*

*
*

*
Squats*

Been trying to work on my feet positioning. I have noticed that when I stand naturally, my left foot turns out further than my right foot.

When I squat, my feet kinda cave inwards, especially my left.

Anyway, tried today with my usual flatish sole trainers, then again with just socks, then with running trainers, then not so deep. Tried to keep feet at about 30 degrees, but they have a mind of their own. Little [email protected] You can see me trying to correct the left.

*Press*

Think my form is ok.

*Pendrows*

Arch in lumbar region of my back. Need to work on that.

Again, any advice welcome.






09:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 200ml semi milk, 10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee

10:30 Training

13:00 Meal 2 - 127g banana, 30g whey in water

14:00 Meal 3 - 280g rump steak, 200g boiled spuds, 25g asparagus, 35g carrots, 40g spinach, 10g dijonnaise, 50ml milk 4 tea

19:00 Meal 4 - 139g tuna, 2 tbsps mayo light, 2 whole meal wraps, 40g cheddar, 20g cucumber, 50ml milk for tea

21:00 Meal 5 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 50g cheddar

22:30 Meal 6 - 300ml milk for milky coffee, 5 cookies, 2 small twix fingers

Food Totals 2879 KCals, 231g Protein, 248g Carbs, 107g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Just watching it is reminding my poor legs of there pain following heavy squats tuesday afternoon lol only thing i was thinking is you should get your self a full length mirror for constant form check and also will make you keep your head up eyes front which i belive is always good practice  PS: just has a browse thru the whole thread and looks like you have been making some decent progress just stick at it hard and the rewards are just over the brow of the hill 

grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Grant

I've got Rippetoe's instructional dvd and he says keep chest up and eyes/head down to help with hip-drive. I think there are different methods, because some trainers do say keep head looking forward?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 22nd April, 2011*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Just checking in bro and wow those weights are certainly moving up! keep them moving mate

as you will know by now only by going out of your comfort zone can you really progress 

Your doing great mate keep it up!!! :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try a few sets of squats with your feet bit more past shoulder width giving you a stronger "foundation" this may help foot coming up .

btw well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 23rd March, 2011*

11:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

16:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

17:00 *Cardio* - 30 minute walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 50g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 130g peppered mackerel, 60g broccoli, 50g asparagus

23:30 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1822 KCals, 136g Protein, 18g Carbs, 134g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Sunday 24th April, 2011*

11:00* Fasted Cardio* - 37min walk, 27min bike

12:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham, 25g cheddar omelette, 5ml sunflower oil

16:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

17:30 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber

19:30 Meal 4 - 60g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 174g chicken, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 50g spinach, 5ml olive oil, 50ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 6 - 135g melon, 50ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1925 KCals, 154g Protein, 28g Carbs, 133g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Had to work today. Everyone was there chomping out on their easter eggs and I was sat there with my fuking tuna salad and fuking chicken with fuking veg!!

Then out came the stellas! Man, it was temptation city today. I resisted, but it was hell.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 25th April, 2011*

*
*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 60Kg* - no increase&#8230;form

*Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 65Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x5 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 80Kg - 10Kg increase*

*Hammer Chins*

1x5, 1x4

*Abs*

30Kg cable crunches 2x10

*Cardio*

20min bike, 120-130bpm

*Notes*

Widened my stance on the squats. Feet now shoulder width and feet at 30 degrees. Couldn't go as deep due to inflexibility, but was parallel. Left foot still caving in.

Also widened stance on deads and changed my grip to save callouses.

Added hammer chins. Only form of chin up I can do. Had some assistance from the floor&#8230;lol

10:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee, 5g creatine

11:30 *Training*

13:00 Meal 2 - 127g banana, 30g whey in water, 5g creatine

16:00 Meal 3 - 1 wholemeal wrap, 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 30g cheese

18:30 Meal 4 - 165g pear, 161g apple

21:00 Meal 5 - 136g mackerel, 40g asparagus, 60g spinach, 5g creatine

23:30 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water, 5g creatine

*Food Totals * 1804 KCals, 146g Protein, 143g Carbs, 72g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 26th April, 2011*

09:00 *Fasted Cardio* - 35 min swim, 20 lengths breast stroke, 10 lengths front crawl

10:30 Meal 1 - 44g ham, 9g cheddar, 3 eggs omelette, 5ml sunflower oil

13:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts

16:00 Meal 3 - 112g ham lunch, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 57g romaine

16:30 *Cardio *- 50 min walk

18:30 Meal 4 - 50g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 84g Chicken, 50g broccoli, 40g asparagus, 5ml EVOO

23:30 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water, 2 boiled eggs, 100g melon

*Food Totals* 1699 KCals, 144g Protein, 22g Carbs, 115g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 27th April, 2011*

*
*

*
Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
4x5 65Kg - 5Kg increase *

*
*

*
Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 42.5Kg - 1.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Raised Press Ups *

1x6

*Abs*

*
Captains Chair *

2x10

*Cable Crunches *

1x10 30Kg

1x10 35Kg

*Cardio* - 30 min walk

*Notes*

Widened stance on all lifts. Feels much more stable and can get into correct position easier.

10Kg bumper plates arrived today. Now can pull from floor at correct height. Penrow form has improved. See video.

Also, rope attachment arrived. No more trapping of finger in chains.






09:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee, 5g creatine

11:00* Training*

13:30 Meal 2 - 126g banana, 30g whey in water, 5g creatine

15:00 Meal 3 - 200g baked potato, 139g tuna, 30g cheese, 10g olive spread, 50ml milk for tea

18:30 Meal 4 - 180g apple

21:00 Meal 5 - 100g Ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 5g creatine

23:00 Meal 6 - 2 boiled eggs

*Food Totals * 1691 KCals, 144g Protein, 146g Carbs, 59g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kind of unfortunate timing of the lyrics and my position in the pendlay row


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Your form is looking good and controlled Tass .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, mate. Keep it going, you're doing a fantastic job here.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Greshie

Thanks Mingster. Welcome to my journal. Advice/critique always welcome.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 28th April, 2011*

09:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 15min xtrainer level 4, 5min walk 6.4Kph,7.5min jog 7.8Kph, then 2.5mins alternating between walk/jog.

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham, 25g cheddar omelette, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 5g creatine

14:00 Meal 2 - 2 burgers, 25g cheese, 60g romaine, 30g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 10g tommy ketchup, 5g ceatine

16:00 *Cardio* - 70min walk

17:30 Meal 3 - 100g melon, 20g brazil nuts

19:30 Meal 4 - 2 easter eggs

21:00 Meal 5 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 139g tuna, 50g cheese, 3 tbsps mayo light, 5g creatine

22:00 5g creatine

*Food Totals* 2809 KCals, 175g Protein, 138g Carbs, 173g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Went a bit OTT on the cheats today.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 29th April, 2011*

*
*

*Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 70Kg - 5Kg increase *

*
*

*
Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 85Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Elevated Press ups*

2x8

*Abs*

Decline Reverse crunches 1x6

36g cable crunches 2x10

20Kg sidebends 2x10 L/R

*Cardio*

20min bike, 120 bpm, 7.8Km

*Notes*

Felt a bit tired today. Funny thing is that the weights went up easier. This happened before as well.

Squats - Weight too far forward at 70 Kg. On toes a bit. Will Keep weight there for next session and improve form.

First time doing reverse crunches. They hurt!!!!

Really happy with workout today. Wasn't looking forward to it as felt weak before, but felt strong during workout.






09:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee, 5g creatine

10:00 *Training*

12:30 Meal 2 - 135g banana, 30g whey in water, 5g creatine

13:30 Meal 3 - 260g rump steak, 200g oven chips, 200g baked beans, 10g dijonnaise, 10g tartare sauce, 50ml milk 4 tea

18:00 Meal 4 - 50g melon

19:00 Meal 5 - 50g ham, 40g romaine, 30g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 5g creatine

20:30 Meal 6 - 30g melon, 5g creatine

*Food Totals* 1792 KCals, 154g Protein, 168g Carbs, 56g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Great journal mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Jalapa


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy head up on the squats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 30th April, 2011*

*Rest Day*

05:30 Meal 1 - 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 3 eggs omelette, 5ml sunflower oil, 5g creatine

08:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 50g melon

12:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham lunch, 30g cheddar, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 57g romaine

17:00 Meal 4 - 50g brazil nuts, 50g melon, 5g creatine

20:30 Meal 5 - 183g Chicken, 50g broccoli, 10g sweet chilli sauce, 5g creatine

*Food Totals* 1729 KCals, 140g Protein, 20g Carbs, 121g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> well done buddy head up on the squats


Thanks feller...Just doing what Rip told me to do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks feller...Just doing what Rip told me to do


yeah ive done the same too in the past 

try looking up just above eye line and keep on that point see how it feels


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll give it a bash.

Thinking about it, that might help to keep the weight off my toes, and push up through my heels more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'll give it a bash.
> 
> Thinking about it, that might help to keep the weight off my toes, and push up through my heels more


thats exactly the reason for it 

watch some power lifter videos .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I eat Jaffa Cakes between sets, will I get stronger :clap:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> If I eat Jaffa Cakes between sets, will I get stronger :clap:


haha i will let you know buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how long rest periods are you having between sets ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hard to say in timewise. Just till get my breath and strength back. Maybe 2 mins


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> hard to say in timewise. Just till get my breath and strength back. Maybe 2 mins


reason i ask is the shorter the rest the more intense the workout so from a "fat" (hate that word and diet grrr) burning point of view and fitness gains will be greatest im aiming ultimately for around 20-30 secs rest keeps things interesting to say the least


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

are you calling me fat :double ****: :lol:

Not sure my fitness is quite there yet, but will try to reduce times between sets.

Gonna have to tomorrow. Quick workout before work

edit..why do they put a smilie in there and then don't show it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol well to be technical we all have to have some fat to live so even a skinny guy is fat 

and no you twisted it just like my mrs lol

have a motivational board or poster or what you would like your self to look like in front of your squat rack just above eye level to A help keep you on the right track and B help keep your squat form in check 

oh and good work buddy keep at it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I never twisted your mrs :lol:

Cheers feller. Always appreciate your help :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol thanks m8 and i honestly like to help if i can


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey dude ur an inspiration to me at least, awesome journal and great pics too and with regards to the celica I drive the st170 version of yours greats cars, and out of curiosity have you noticed a difference whilst ur using the creatine as I'm just about to start using it on Monday. ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Wideboy. Don't think I've ever been an inspiration to anyone before.

Regarding the creatine, I'm still in the loading phrase (week 1), so it's probably too early to tell. To be honest, I'm getting stronger with every workout anyway, so don't really know if it's worth taking it yet.

If I deadlift 250Kg next week, though, I think it will be down to the creatine. :lol:


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol fair enough, u are an inspiration dude as you kicked a habit and turned ur lifestyle round completely, hats of to you man I mean u inspired me even more now as I'm 22 and weigh about 17st and just about to start bulking up to my desired size then I'm gonna cut back hopefully all before my wedding in September or be as close as possible, but I do want to be near completion by next may as I'm going to Florida for 3 weeks then and wanna get my body out lmao


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

all the best m8 now your clean you can make the most of the things you want to do.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

17st and you wanna bulk up?

Man you're gonna be a fcuking tank :thumb:

Are you 17st of lean muscle or fat?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

darksider said:


> all the best m8 now your clean you can make the most of the things you want to do.


Cheers feller


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Erm bit of both I was a laborer for like 4 years so I have strong arms leg and back just carry most of my fat round my stomach and yeah I wanna be a tank so I blend in with my mates lol there all bout 17 - 18 st on muscle pretty much so that's my plan


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Also the gym I go to is a fight school to so they have got me a routing so I can bulk up but tone my fat now for easier weight loss in the forcoming future so I do squats, Russian twists, 3k meter row and lunges then I do a the bulking up afterwards it works as I has noticed a size increase in my arms back and neck and also my stomach too as the abs hurt like hell at the moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 1st May, 2011*

07:00 - Was going to train today, but had a really crappy sleep. Had to keep forcing myself to wake up because of some really horrible dreams. Took creatine immediately before bed last night and think this was the cause. No energy whatsoever today. Only had 5 hours of interrupted sleep.

08:30 Went back to bed.

11:45 *Fasted Cardio* - 20 mins bike ride 3.54 miles

12:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

16:00 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 80g melon

17:30 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

19:00 Meal 4 - 30g brazil nuts, 80g melon

21:00 Meal 5 - 108g peppered mackerel, 50g broccoli, 50g cauliflower

23:30 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water, 125g cottage cheese with onion & chives

*Food Totals* 1756 KCals, 138g Protein, 26g Carbs, 124g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 2nd May, 2011*

*
*

*
Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 70Kg - 0Kg increase - form*

*Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg,

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 45Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 55Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 65Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Hammer Chin Ups *

1x5, 1x4

*Notes*

Squats - Tried looking straight ahead&#8230;Felt a bit better actually. In habit of looking down now, so kind of hard to break that. Will keep trying&#8230;Add 5Kg next workout.

Press - Felt strong on these

Rows - Back not flat

Chins - Hard work

Putting creatine on hold until strength stops building.

Was totally cream-crackered after this. Had no energy left for cardio.






09:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 50ml milk for coffee

10:30 *Training*

12:00 Meal 2 - 80g banana, 30g whey in water

12:30 Meal 3 - 225g baked sweet potato, 138g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light

15:00 Meal 4 - 191g pear

17:30 Meal 5 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 5ml dressing

21:00 Meal 6 -* Cheat Meal* - 3 sausages, 300g oven chips, 200g beans, 10g tommy ketcup, 10g tartare sauce

*Food Totals* 2413 KCals, 154g Protein, 294g Carbs, 69g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10/10 looking good m8 you getting shape to your arms and upper back well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Uhan

12 week update pics and stats tomorrow


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lookin forward to seein the pics, i am going to allow my self until the end of may for cutting then get right on the bulking, i admire you for having the courage to continue to bulk whilest carrying the fat, or maybe i am just over critical on my self and a mad person with an eating disorder lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Grant

I'm cutting at the moment. My calorie intake is between 1700-1800 per day.

Hope I don't look like I'm getting fatter


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I am slightly confused my comment was prompted by above comments, im sure if you are sticking to the program and diet youve posted you will be mint in no time, i may not have worded my prev comment very well i am socialy retarded


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lol

Yeah someone did say to just bulk, but I've decided to continue cutting throughout the summer.

I'm like you were. Wanna see those abs


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL best plan, there is a good chance i just ddnt read it properly as i offern do  oops, Well if you need any advise on abs exercises ive got a fairly sick routine down now my abs are tearing through day by day lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Post it up

I'm probably not in good enough shape/fitness to do it yet though

I've seen your cardio sessions and they scare me :surrender:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol my cardio sesions scare me  -

abs atmo looks like this-

40 crunches (warm up) decline bench

60 revers crunches (decline) with the outward and upward press (str8 up str8 out) 3x20

20kg plate behind head 3x10 full sit ups decline

hangning leg raises 3x10

bycicles on soft mats 3x20

russian twists 45kg 3x10 both sides.

Burpies 25kg bar bell 3x10

PAIN ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ok well....that's something to aspire to ..lol

Oh, and Happy Birthday


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Squats - Tried looking straight ahead&#8230;Felt a bit better actually. In habit of looking down now, so kind of hard to break that. Will keep trying&#8230;Add 5Kg next workout.


Looking Down or even straight ahead, you need to get a grip on what you want to be, Champions dont look at the floor my friend, Champions look at the starts, look up be proud - your a Champion !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 2nd May, 2011*

*Week 12 Progress Update*

*Stats* ******** *Week 1* ****** *Week 6* ******* *Week 12* ******** *Difference*

Weight ******* 16st 3lbs ***** 15st 4lbs ******* 14st 9lbs ********* *-1st 8lbs*

LBM ********* 148.6lbs ****** 148lbs ********* 144.8lbs ********* *-3.8lbs*

Bodyfat ******* 35.5% ******* 30.8% ********* 29.4% ********** *-6.1%*

BMI ********** 34.53 ******** 32.6 ********** 31.2 ************ *-3.33*

Waist ********* 45" ********** 43" ********** 41.5" *********** *-3.5"*

Chest ********* 47.8" ******** 47.25" ******** 46.5" *********** *-0.75"*

Neck ********** 16.5" ******* 16.25" ********* 16" ************ *-0.25"*

Bicep L ******** 15.6" ********************** 15.25" ********** *-0.35"*

Bicep R ******** 15.6" *********************** 15" *********** *-0.6"*

Quads L ******** 24.2" ********************** 23.5"*********** *-0.7"*

Quads R ******** 24.4" ********************** 24" ************ *-0.4"*

Calves L ******** 16.9" ********************** 15.75" ********** *-1.15"*

Calves R ******** 16.7" ********************** 15.75" ********** *-0.95"*

*Lifts*

*Week 1* ************** *Maximum Lifts by Week 12* ******* *Difference*

Squats 3x5 42Kg ************ Squats 3x5 85Kg ************* *+43Kg*

Bench 3x5 55Kg ************* Bench 3x5 67.5Kg ************ *+12.5Kg*

Deads 3x5 59Kg ************* Deads 3x5 85Kg ************* *+26Kg*

Press 3x5 38Kg ************* Press 3x5 45Kg ************** *+7Kg*

Pendlay Rows 3x5 46Kg ******* Pendlay Rows 3x5 65Kg ******** *+19Kg*

Pics to follow....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Comming a long nicely!!!! Can see some shape in your abs now the body fat is going down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Big Kris

Heading in the right direction


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 3rd May, 2011*

08:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 30g cheese omelette

11:20 *Cardio* - 50 mins Squash

12:30 Meal 2 - 30g brazil nuts, 30g whey in water

13:30 Meal 3 - 2 Wholemeal wraps, 138g tuna, 30g cheese, 75g mayo light

16:00 Meal 4 - large Thorntons easter egg & 12 chocs

18:00 Meal 5 - 216g oven chips, 50ml curry sauce

21:00 Meal 6 - spicy beef pizza, small tub haagen dazs, pack of oreos


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 4th May, 2011*

10:30 Meal 1 - 50g, museli, 180ml milk, 88g banana

14:30 Meal 2 - 179g gala apple

13:30 Meal 3 - 4 slices seeded bread, 91g ham, 5g dijonnaise, 5g spread

16:00 Meal 4 - 100g melon

16:30 *Cardio* - 45min walk

18:00 Meal 5 - 124g chicken, 60g cauli, 50g broccoli

21:00 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, 2 boiled eggs, 30g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1783 KCals, 145g Protein, 168g Carbs, 59g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 5th May , 2011*

*
*

*
Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 75Kg - 5Kg increase - not happy with form - will stay on this weight*

*
*

*
Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 70Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg,

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 90Kg - 5Kg increase - tough*

*
*

*
Elevated Press ups*

2x8

08:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey in 180ml semi milk

09:00 *Training*

11:00 Meal 2 - 80g banana, 30g whey in water

13:30 Meal 3 - 4 slices seeded bread, 139g tuna, 75g mayo light, 30g cucumber, 5g spread

16:30 *Cardio* - 60 min walk

18:00 Meal 4 - 153g melon, 191g pear

21:00 Meal 5 - 112g peppered mackerel, 60g cauli, 50g broccoli, 50ml milk for tea

*Food Totals * 1709 KCals, 132g Protein, 167g Carbs, 57g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 6th May, 2011*

09:00 *Fasted Cardio* - 45min swim, 20 lengths breast stroke, 10 lengths front crawl

10:30 Meal 1 - 60g museli, 150ml milk, 83g banana

14:00 Meal 2 - 50g ham, 90g melon

16:00 *Cardio* - 45min walk

17:30 Meal 3 - 3 slices seeded bread, 2 boiled eggs, 2 tbsps mayo light, 5g spread

19:30 Meal 4 - 50g ham, 90g melon

21:00 Meal 5 - 147g chicken, 60g cauliflower, 50g broccoli

22:00 Meal 6 - 3 seeded batch toasted, 2tsps spread, 2 tsps peanut butter, 1 tsp jam, 30g whey

*Food Totals* 2204 KCals, 153g Protein, 200g Carbs, 88g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 7th May, 2011*

*
*

Had a really tough week. My body is telling me to rest today, so that is what I'm gonna do. Will train tomorrow, so still get my 3 workouts in.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay strong big fella. Rest is good. No-one can train relentlessly like a machine forever. Take the time you need and then return recharged. There's plenty on here admire what you've achieved and are supporting you. Strength and honour.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mingster!!!!

So, the rest of the day consisted of sorting out stuff around the house and working through a mountain of paperwork.

Felt like my metabolism required shocking :lol: what a load of bollox

10:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk, 50ml milk for coffee

12:00 Meal 2 - 78g banana

14:00 Meal 3 - Small pizza, milk for tea

16:00 Meal 4 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 139g tuna, 2 tbsps mayo, 40g cheese

18:00 Meal 5 - 1 weetabix, 134ml milk

20:00 Meal 6 - Big Mac, chicken sandwich, fries, dairy milk mcflurry, caramel milkshake

*Food Totals 3920 KCals*, 169g Protein, 415g Carbs, 176g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 8th May, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

1x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 75Kg - 0Kg increase - form*

*
*

*
Press *

Warmup Sets

2x5 20Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 45Kg

*Work Sets*

*
2x5 47.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
1x4 - Failed on last rep.*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 55Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Hammer Chin Ups *

1x4, 1x3

*Abs*

*
Cable Crunches*

2x5 40Kg

*Cardio*

20mins bike, 120bpm, 8.2Km

*Notes*

Squats - Left foot pointed out too much. Gonna put markers on the floor.

Press - Felt weak. Failed on final rep. Keep weight same for next workout.

Rows - Felt good. Happy with form.

Chins - Hard work, only managed 1x4, 1x3

No energy today. Training was hard work. Probably due to all the crap food yesterday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

switch said:


> Looking Down or even straight ahead, you need to get a grip on what you want to be, Champions dont look at the floor my friend, Champions look at the starts, look up be proud - your a Champion !


the bloke in your avi is looking down


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Tass. Thanks for being my one and only 'friend'. Think I clicked the right buttons. These computer things are a bit complex for us senile old farts at times. Keep me right mate  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 2nd May, 2011*
> 
> *Week 12 Progress Update*
> 
> ...


Just seen this .... great progress ! keep it up!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi mate, just had a quick catch up see your progress is comming along nicely, nice millitary press in your video you will be amazed how fast your strength come on in that move. Keep up the hard work i wanna see those abs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hi Tass. Thanks for being my one and only 'friend'. Think I clicked the right buttons. These computer things are a bit complex for us senile old farts at times. Keep me right mate  .


Ha ha. They didn't have computers in the olden days


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Greshie and Grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 9th May, 2011*

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 40ml milk for coffee

12:30 Meal 2 - 100g melon, 50g ham

16:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 40ml milk for tea

18:30 Meal 4 - 100g melon, 40g brazil nuts

21:00 Meal 5 - 78g peppered mackerel, 50g broccoli, 30g asparagus, 60g cauli, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1521 KCals, 117g Protein, 27g Carbs, 105g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

Missed last meal so cals a bit low.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Diet is looking good and we can all see the results coming through in your workouts and pics .... great progress here all round!

Love mackerel , but it always gives me indigestion


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 10th May, 2011*

*
*

*
Workout A*

*
*

*
Squats *

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 80Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Bench *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 72.5Kg -2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

Warmup Sets

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg,

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 95Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio* - 20mins bike

*Notes*

No assistance work today. Weights felt really heavy on all lifts.

*Squats* - Can't physically get my wrists straight. Just holding the bar on my back with fingers.

I had a rc injury, but now the pain has moved down into the side bicep/front tricep.

*Any tips anyone?*

*Deads* - I've got small weak-ass girly hands, so used a mixed grip for the first time on these. Felt okay.

08:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk,10g whey, 40ml milk for coffee

09:30 *Training*

11:30 Meal 2 - 100g banana, 30g whey in water

12:30 Meal 3 - 200g baked potato, 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 1 tsp spread

16:00 Meal 4 - 100g melon

18:30 Meal 5 - 173g apple

20:30 Meal 6 - 150g chicken, 50g broccoli, 30g asparagus, 60g cauli, 40ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 7 - 30g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1767 KCals, 151g Protein, 149g Carbs, 63g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 11th May, 2011*

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:30 Meal 2 - 30g walnuts, 100g melon

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 1 tsp dressing

16:30 *Cardio* - 45 min fast walk

19:00 Meal 4 - 200g melon

21:00 Meal 5 - 142g peppered mackerel, 40g asparagus, 60g cauliflower

23:30 Meal 6 - 1 oatcake

*Food Totals* 1559 KCals, 105g Protein, 26g Carbs, 115g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck fella, congratz with quiting the drink.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Nick


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 13th May, 2011*

Shoulder really painful last couple of days. Gonna rest up and see a physio next week. Will keep up the diet and cardio/abs.

10:00 *Fasted Cardio *- 15mins x-trainer, 35mins fast walk/slow jog

*Abs *

Seated crunches 2x10 45Kg

Crunches 2x10 16Kg

Side Bends 2x12 20Kg

12:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 1 tsp sunflower oil

14:30 Meal 2 - 253g baked potato, 200g baked beans, 33g cheese, 1 tsp spread

17:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham

19:30 Meal 4 - 52g peppered mackerel, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 5ml dressing

21:30 Meal 5 - 30g whey in water, 5 oatcakes

*Food Totals* 1733 KCals, 123g Protein, 128g Carbs, 81g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water

Off to a family wedding this weekend. Gonna be the first real social occasion since I quit the booze. Feeling kinda weird about it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy the wedding mate. Booze free just makes it another challenge to overcome - swat it aside - you've overcome much already. And don't forget to pick up a guest or two and press them overhead  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Enjoy the wedding mate. Booze free just makes it another challenge to overcome - swat it aside - you've overcome much already. And don't forget to pick up a guest or two and press them overhead  .


Yep ! keep sober and enjoy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so attended the wedding and *remained sober*. There was a large Scottish and Irish contingent there, so not too many drinkers then :whistling:

I've come to realise that I am an unsociable, miserable cvnt! Just couldn't be bothered to socialise. This was probably one of the reasons that I drank in the first place.

Anyhoo, just sat there with my pint of orange juice and lemonade and hoovered up all the food in sight.

Over the weekend, I have gained *11lbs*! WTF

From over-indulging on all that crap eating, I have a food hang-over today. Can't be bothered with cardio this morning. My head is just not in it.

Got the Doctors later today regarding my shoulder/bicep pains. Will see what they say, but think I'll end up going to a weight-training physio anyway.

Anyone know any good physios near Dartford?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats to staying off the booze ... and don't worry weddings are generally unsocial occasions in my opinion , having to be polite to relations you really can't be bothered with and never see from one decade to the next ..........

Mind you 11lbs gain , that's some hoovering !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 16th May, 2011*

10:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 30g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

12:30 Meal 2 - 40g mixed nuts

15:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 *Cardio* - 41 min fast walk

17:30 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts

19:30 Meal 5 - 130g chicken, 30g broccoli, 40g cauliflower, 80g carrots, 40ml milk for tea

21:00 Meal 6 - 30g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1689 KCals, 146g Protein, 22g Carbs, 113g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Tass. Well done for the ale free wedding and don't worry about the unsocial side of things - I hate having to be social with people I don't really know or have stuff in common with. I'm an only child so I blame that  . 11 pounds is quite some gain but I'm sure it's mostly water (and sausage rolls) and you'll be rid of it quickly. Keep the faith my man :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2 weeks to lose it, 2 days to put it on :cursing:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Look on the bright side. Mingsters' Third Rule of Dieting: The more unsocial you are, the less weddings you get invited to, the less buffets you are exposed to.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah man! Who wants to go out anyway?

I'd rather sit in with my new interweb friends


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 17th May, 2011*

09:00 *Fasted Cardio* - 15mins x-trainer, 30mins fast walk/slow jog

*Abs *

Seated crunches 2x8 50Kg

Crunches 2x6 20Kg

Captains chair 1x8

Side Bends 2x15 20Kg

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 30g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

13:30 Meal 2 - 40g mixed nuts

15:30 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 30g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber,5ml dressing

17:30 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts

19:30 Meal 5 - 130g chicken, 30g broccoli, 40g cauliflower, 80g carrots, 40ml milk for tea

21:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, 1 oatcake

*Food Totals* 1746 KCals, 135g Protein, 27g Carbs, 122g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You went to a Scots/Irish wedding and didn't drink?!?!?! You're a bloody hero man!! I've never been to a wedding I didn't drink at..have one in 2 weeks time that I can't drink at and I'm dreading it. Well done man...that's a result..and I reckon that even tho you put on that 11 lbs in 2 days...itll go off you pretty quick too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi mixer. Thanks for reading mate. I was pretty much clock watching throughout. Just wanted it to end really.

I think the majority of the weight was water and will come off in the next couple of days..

Gonna be really strict on the diet this week as next Tuesday I am going to stop smoking. Reckon the diet will be a bit all over the place to begin with.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Keep up the good work, progress is coming along.

More protein, less carbs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi lazy..Thanks

Less carbs...? Man, I won't have the energy to get out of bed in the morning...I already fall asleep at work :laugh:


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

Good luck to you - I'm 6 years clean and started gym after addressing issues, so spent last year building strength in gym. If you can lift as many pints as I did for 20 years you probably have a good set of biceps, or one anyway. Keep on trucking pal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Craig and well done to you too :thumb:

I was going through some old paperwork the other day and came across a drink diary from one of my failed attempts to stop.

Seeing what I was drinking written down, I'm surprised I'm still alive


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

hey man, I've been reading through you journal. im glad to see that you're keeping up and making amazing progress mate. congrats!

ps: nice home gym, so jealous!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for reading and thanks for your kind words/encouragement :thumb:


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cheers maverick


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, after my visit to the Docs on Monday with my shoulder pain when the Doc basically moved my arm a bit, asked if I wanted pain-killers and referred me to a physio, I found out the physio appointment could be up to six weeks...WTF?

So, thought, fuk it, and booked myself into a private osteopath/phsiotherapist.

Was greeted by Austrian Ulrika..ka..kaaaa. Kinda sexy...Anyway, she went through my medical history with me and asked what exercises I do

Ulrika: Do you do any physical activity?

Me: Yes, cardio and weight training

Ulrika: Is it with heavy weights?

Me: Is there any other way?

After an hour and a half of some serious prodding, poking and manovering, I have bad posture (knew that), mechanical imbalance in the shoulder and a weak supraspinatus, causing pain in my shoulder capsules when I reach up and back.

Technically, my shoulder is fooked.

So got some stretches and exercises to do and go back in a week.

She said I can do weights if I want, but best not to do anything that is painful, so the lifts that are out are

Squats (really painful holding bar on back)

Bench

Shoulder Press

Think I'm gonna just do cardio/abs for the next week and see how it goes

Won't be any more videos for a while, as no-one wants to see me on a treadmill for 40 mins :whistling:


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

just let it rest mate, it doesn't matter how long it takes just make sure it's properly recovered before you do anything again.

PS: why don't you go naked on the treadmill and make a video, im sure someone will love it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh what a shame , specially with the progress you are making ... still the break may do you good so just concentrate on cardio and your diet (ie no blow outs!)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the injury Tass. These thing happen and the longer you train, the more injuries you will pick up from time to time. People may drone on about perfect form and the like but, by the very nature of the sport, weightlifters do constantly push themselves to improve, and when pushing it is inevitable that form can waver on occasion. Anyway, this is the time to be strong: keep the diet going; keep the cardio going; do some calf raises or whatever just to keep your mindset right. You'll be back training again before you know it, and, even if you've lost a bit of strength or tone or whatever, you'll soon regain it cos you've got some muscle memory to fall back on now  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> just let it rest mate, it doesn't matter how long it takes just make sure it's properly recovered before you do anything again.
> 
> PS: why don't you go naked on the treadmill and make a video, im sure someone will love it


Probably should have rested it before, rather than hitting it with deep heat and lifting through the pain



Greshie said:


> oh what a shame , specially with the progress you are making ... still the break may do you good so just concentrate on cardio and your diet (ie no blow outs!)


lol...getting to know my ways...Birthday next Tuesday, gonna stop smoking on that day, so big blow out planned for then



Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear of the injury Tass. These thing happen and the longer you train, the more injuries you will pick up from time to time. People may drone on about perfect form and the like but, by the very nature of the sport, weightlifters do constantly push themselves to improve, and when pushing it is inevitable that form can waver on occasion. Anyway, this is the time to be strong: keep the diet going; keep the cardio going; do some calf raises or whatever just to keep your mindset right. You'll be back training again before you know it, and, even if you've lost a bit of strength or tone or whatever, you'll soon regain it cos you've got some muscle memory to fall back on now  .


I guess I could throw in a session on the old legs

Maybe

Leg Press

Seated Ham Curl

Seated Calf Raise

What I did after physio


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Been going through physio myself with Bupa over the last 6 months.

Thought I had some incurable problem but feel great after all the sessions. They really did sort it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you're sorted now mate.

I have been thinking about getting health insurance lately, and, as one of my websites provides links to health insurance brokers, I really have no excuse not to get it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry about your injury mate. I had a similar thing a few months ago with my back. no choice but to rest up. Even when you think you'e good to go again I'd advise leaving it another few days. We're playing the long game here!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks chilli mate. Yes probably for the best.

Bit guttted really, as was just about to crack 100K on deads.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 18th May, 2011*

08:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 20mins x-trainer, 37mins fast walk/slow jog 6.3Kph/8Kph

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil

12:30 Meal 2 - 40g mixed nuts, 100g melon

15:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber , 40ml milk for tea

17:30 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts, 100g melon

19:30 Meal 5 - 125g steak, 40g broccoli, 50g cauliflower, 20g asparagus

22:00 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese

*Food Totals* 1775 KCals, 150g Protein (34%), 26g Carbs (6%), 119g Fat (60%), 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Good cardio sesh today. Worked up a nice sweat and was floating around the gym after coming off the treadmill.

Man, the gym was pervtastic today :tongue:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Weighed in this morning, and lost 10 of the 11 lbs I gained at the wedding


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Weighed in this morning, and lost 10 of the 11 lbs I gained at the wedding


Jolly good! .... keep it going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 19th May, 2011*

*
*

08:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 40 mins bike, 16.7Km, physio exercises and stretches

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil

13:30 Meal 2 - 20g mixed nuts, 100g melon

14:30 physio exercises and stretches

15:30 Meal 3 - 100g ham lunch, 30g cheddar, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 50g romaine

17:30 Meal 4 - 100g melon

19:00 physio exercises and stretches

19:30 Meal 5 - 136g peppered mackerel, 60g carrots, 50g cauliflower, 30g asparagus

22:00 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, 30g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1689 KCals, 139g Protein (33%), 29g Carbs (7%), 113g Fat (60%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 20th May, 2011*

20:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

20:45 physio exercises and stretches

23:30 Meal 2 - 20g brazil nuts, 100g melon

02:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham lunch, 30g cheddar, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 50g romaine, 40ml milk

03:00 physio exercises and stretches

04:30 Meal 4 - 100g melon

06:30 Meal 5 - 136g peppered mackerel, 40g broccoli, 50g cauliflower, 30g asparagus, 40 ml milk for tea

08:30 physio exercises and stretches

*Food Totals *1748 KCals, 141g Protein (32%), 26g Carbs (6%), 120g Fat (62%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A couple of good, solid days there, mate. I always feel like an omelette after reading your diet  . Good food will help your body heal quickly so keep it going :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Migster.

I was supposed to do a legs workout and some cardio on those days, but I am back to working nights.

Man, I forgot how much they take out of you. No energy whatsoever.

Shoulder is all bruised up after Ulrika.ka.kaaaaa manipulated the fcuk out of me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 21st May, 2011*

19:30 physio exercises and stretches

20:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 2 - 40g brazil nuts

02:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 40ml milk for tea

03:00 physio exercises and stretches

04:00 Meal 4 - 40g brazil nuts

06:00 Meal 5 - 122g Cajun chicken, 60g carrots, 50g cauliflower, 30g asparagus, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1670 KCals, 134g Protein (32%), 18g Carbs (4%), 118g Fat (64%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 21st May, 2011*

15:00 Meal 1 - 125g cottage cheese with onion & chives,40ml milk for tea

16:00 physio exercises and stretches

19:30 physio exercises and stretches

20:30 Meal 2 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheese, 1 tsp sunflower oil

23:30 Meal 3 - 20g brazil nuts, 100g melon

02:00 Meal 4 - 100g ham lunch, 30g cheddar, 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 50g romaine

03:00 physio exercises and stretches

04:00 Meal 5 - 20g walnuts, 100g melon

06:00 Meal 6 - 148g peppered mackerel, 40g broccoli, 50g cauliflower, 30g asparagus

*Food Totals *1741 KCals, 123g Protein (28%), 22g Carbs (5%), 129g Fat (67%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 24th May, 2011*

It's my birthday today and I've ESCAPED FROM THE NICOTINE TRAP.

Another addiction smashed!!

However, diet can fvck off today!!!

Popping round me ma's.

8 o'clock in the morning, I'll have pizza and some ice-cream

At 10 o'clock I'll have pizza

At 12 o'clock, I'll have&#8230;&#8230;p.p.pizza and some ice-cream

At 2 o'clock, I'll have pizza

At&#8230;. 4 o'clock, just before I have a kip, I'll have pizza and some ice-cream

I'll have a kip, I'll have me pizza, I'll come 'ome have some more pizza with some ice-cream, and then have some pizza before I go to bed, and then that's it for the, that's it for the day.

Should start gaining the fat!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

congratulations and happy birthday! get that man a pizza.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday ! Will there be candles on your pizza(s) ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best, mate. Congrats on binning the baccy. Squeeze another pizza in for me  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys

Pizza was very good, but a bit of a poor showing from me. Only managed 7 slices.

Think my stomach must be getting smaller or something. :lol:

Stopping smoking has been a piece of pis$

Once you understand nicotine addiction and get your head in the right place, it is EEEEAAAASSSSSy!!!

Thanks to Mr Allen Carr (the smoking guru, not the fruity comedian)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have eaten soooo much crap today.

I am about to


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 26th May, 2011*

So, last two days all I have done is eaten copious amounts of crap food and taken lots of kips.

Saw physio yesterday, she gave me lots of pain again.....ouuuch....shoulder seems to be getting worse....Can hardly move it now

Today, needed to exercise, so hit the gym

10min x-trainer, 15mins treadmill fast walk, slow jog

*Abs*

Seated cable crunch 2x8 55Kg

Crunch 2x8x16Kg

Side Bends 2x12 20Kg

Had a nice steam after this. I'm mentally sweating out the nicotine.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 267h May, 2011*

Feels like I haven't lifted any weights in ages, so decided to do a light leg workout today.

10 min warmup bike

*Leg Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 110Kg

1x2 140Kg

*Work sets*

2x5 160Kg

1x5 180Kg

*Leg Curl*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x5 50Kg*

*
*

*
Calf Raise*

*Warmup Sets*

2x5 50Kg

1x5 70Kg

1x3 100Kg

1x2 110Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x5 130Kg*

*Warm Down*

10 min walk

Stretches


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Impressive legs workout .... well done , you are fairly steaming ahead


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Greshie

It made a nice change from squatting 105 times per week.

I am missing the other lifts, and keep getting tempted to just do a proper workout.

My shoulder seems to be improving but I don't want to load it with anything heavy just yet.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

No best to wait until completely mended....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Who needs to hold the bar anyway?

Think I'll just do these


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I had to watch it twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just spent the last hour reading your thread mate dont let the shoulder get you down keep plodding on its worth it buddy.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Taylor.

Did you get any good meal ideas from my diet (well, on my good days of course)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 5th June 2011*

So, coming up to 2 weeks since I stopped smoking, and all I have done is eat, eat, and then eat some more.

I am heavier now than when I started this log, weighing in at a gigantic 16 st, 6.5 lbs

Okay, the way I see it is that I am in this for the long run.

I was smoking between 30 and 40 cigs a day, so stopping that is going to have long term health benefits. Okay, I've put on a lot of weight, but I was expecting that, and I know I can get the weight off again.

One good thing from eating so much though is that hopefully I can lose now on a higher amount of calories than I was before.

So, I'm aiming for 2500 Kcals per day and see if I lose at that level, then adjust as and when necessary.

Shoulder still no better. I've not got a great feeling about the current physio that I am seeing, so I'm going to check out a different one.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. You weigh about the same as me Tass. Of course I'm only 8% bf :whistling: Glad to hear you're sticking with the programme - now you've got into the routine it means that it's you in control not your body/cravings.

I gave up smoking in Jan and know it's tough but I'm still going strong - no worries.

I've also had some crap physio's. Best to get a sports orientated one if possible. When I bust some discs I had a succession of clueless [email protected] till I found this old guy, retired boxer and an evil [email protected], but he knew his stuff and helped me immensely.

All the best, mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe it's fairly common for people to put on weight after they've stopped smoking, I suspect part of the reason is a sort of displacement , ie they need to 'fix' something instead of having a cigarette.

However at least you have stopped which is good, and as you say you are in for the long haul so with a bit of determination the excess weight can come off again. Are you doing any weights at the moment? Cardio?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

motivational picture time:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't really done anything for a fair few days, apart from standing in queues for rollercoasters at Drayton Manor.

I'm gonna work out a cardio/abs/legs training plan today.

I find if I don't have a set plan, I don't really do anything.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 8th June, 2011*

Haven't really sorted my plan properly, but I think I'm going to do weights twice per week.

1) Legs and 2)Back

Gonna do pendlay rows and deads on back day. Start back light and see how I go with the shoulder

Anyway Legs today

10 min warmup bike

*Leg Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 120Kg

1x2 160Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x5 200Kg - 20Kg increase*

*
*

*
Leg Extension*

*Warmup Sets*

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x5 50Kg - Added today*

*
*

*
Leg Curl*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x5 50Kg - No increase*

*
*

*
Calf Raise*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 100Kg

1x2 120Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 140Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio*

15 min bike, 135 bpm

Stretches, Steam


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Blimey some good weights being lifted here Tass .... how have you managed to get so high on the Leg Press and Calf Raises in such a short time ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Taylor.
> 
> Did you get any good meal ideas from my diet (well, on my good days of course)


Ive got a few things my diet seemed to be nailed bow 1900 cals a day, 3rd day back on it and all good.

Well done on the cigs mate i packed in 3 year ago one of the best things Ive ever done.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Greshie

To be honest, I surprised myself at the weights.

Before my last legs session, I hadn't done leg press in over 20 years so I had no idea what I could lift.

I added a little, felt light, doubled it, felt light, and just kept adding.

Today I was at 200Kg and felt I could lift a lot more actually.

It's just sooooo much easier than squatting. I was only squatting in the same region as you, about 80Kg, so I should imagine you could probably press about the same as me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Ive got a few things my diet seemed to be nailed bow 1900 cals a day, 3rd day back on it and all good.
> 
> Well done on the cigs mate i packed in 3 year ago one of the best things Ive ever done.


Keep it up mate...Try not to binge.

You may have noticed, I stopped posting my diet.

It's embarrasing, but I've been eating 6-7000 Kcals of junk every day for the last two weeks.

Totally lost control...Need to get it back


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just read this now, fair play to you mate. All the best


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Jaime

Can't wait for my shoulder to heal.

Gonna really smash it when I'm better


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Keep it up mate...Try not to binge.
> 
> You may have noticed, I stopped posting my diet.
> 
> ...


I done the same last week mate Ive lost most of the weight in 3 days and Im back on track now, it happens mate dont let it get you down just put a stop to it and get back on the wagon.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

I am in a similar boat, 5' 7" and 129kg at crhistmas - down to 113kg at the moment, I play badminton and use the gym 5-6 times a week.

I took some photos wednesday and was utterly disugusted by them. How do you stay focussed and motivated? I am really struggling at the moment..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> I done the same last week mate Ive lost most of the weight in 3 days and Im back on track now, it happens mate dont let it get you down just put a stop to it and get back on the wagon.


FANTASTIC new avi :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar boat, 5' 7" and 129kg at crhistmas - down to 113kg at the moment, I play badminton and use the gym 5-6 times a week.
> 
> I took some photos wednesday and was utterly disugusted by them. How do you stay focussed and motivated? I am really struggling at the moment..


But even so in six months you've lost 16kg ... that's good going! Why don't you start a journal and post up your diet and routines ? there will be plenty of people on here who would then give you encouragement and advice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar boat, 5' 7" and 129kg at crhistmas - down to 113kg at the moment, I play badminton and use the gym 5-6 times a week.
> 
> I took some photos wednesday and was utterly disugusted by them. How do you stay focussed and motivated? I am really struggling at the moment..


Hi Rykard

Put those pictures on the fridge, and keep a copy in your wallet as well.

If you feel like a binge, look at those photos

Do you have any pics from when you were at your biggest?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

It's really only since Feb as my doc was giving me sh*t...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rykard
> 
> Put those pictures on the fridge, and keep a copy in your wallet as well.
> 
> ...


i don't have any photos from then, it wa a big shock when I realised I was over 20 stone ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> i don't have any photos from then, it wa a big shock when I realised I was over 20 stone ...


Yeah, it creeps up on ya.

It's really only when you see yourself in a picture that you realise. Somehow you don't look so big in the mirror.

You've done really well so far.

As Greshie says, start yourself a journal. It's also good for motivation


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> It's really only when you see yourself in a picture that you realise. Somehow you don't look so big in the mirror.


That was the big shock....


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> FANTASTIC new avi :thumb:


Thanks man Im glad you like it too!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar boat, 5' 7" and 129kg at crhistmas - down to 113kg at the moment, I play badminton and use the gym 5-6 times a week.
> 
> I took some photos wednesday and was utterly disugusted by them. How do you stay focussed and motivated? I am really struggling at the moment..


Well done so far mate if you can lose 16kg you can lose the rest. Only 18 month ago i used to weigh 27 stone im now around 15 so it can be done


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Taylor25 said:


> Well done so far mate if you can lose 16kg you can lose the rest. Only 18 month ago i used to weigh 27 stone im now around 15 so it can be done


wow - feel a bit of a wuss now. way to go.

ps +1 on the avatar


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Rykard said:


> wow - feel a bit of a wuss now. way to go.
> 
> ps +1 on the avatar


Your not a wuss at all mate your on the right path just finish the job you started.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 10th June, 2011*

It feels like I haven't lifted a weight properly in ages.

Today, did a light back, biceps and abs workout.

Shoulder didn't give me any grief, apart from a little pain after captains chair leg raise.

*Pendlay Rows*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 65Kg *

*
*

*
Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 70Kg *

*
*

*
Barbell Curls*

1x8 20Kg

1x6 30Kg

*Abs*

*Captains chair* 2x8

*Cable crunches *

1x10 20Kg

1x10 30Kg

1x8 35Kg

*Sidebends* 2x15 L/R 20Kg


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thats more like it! someone with the balls to post up a video of themselves, well done mate, great progress


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Big Buck.

It's a bit awkward at the moment as I am training around an injury, but I do what I can


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good workout by the looks and good to see you back on the weights even if you are just lifting light.. Hows your diet btw ? are you resisting you compulsive tendancies and getting back on course ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Greshie

Diet is still bad, to be fair. It's getting better, though. I've gone from having between 6-7000 Kcals of crap to 3-4000 Kcals of crap :whistling: :whistling: :lol:

So far today, however, I have eaten clean. Wahay. I will post diet at the end of today.

I am using food as a substitute for nicotine, which I need to stop.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers Greshie
> 
> Diet is still bad, to be fair. It's getting better, though. I've gone from having between 6-7000 Kcals of crap to 3-4000 Kcals of crap :whistling: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ...


You are indeed ... not sure what to suggest ... chewing gum?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try boiled sweets from the Low Carb Megastore, mate. Dunno how to post links but you'll find it easily enough. I went through packets when I first gave up. Now, not so many  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In all honesty, it's also been an excuse to eat chocolate and other junk.

I need to just deal with the withdrawal pang without any substitutes, that includes gum and anything like it.

I can do it...It's eeeeaasy


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed in on this, good man for posting the video.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cheers Paul...Hope you enjoy it


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

to me it looks like your gonna stick it, so your at the right place for all the best advice (not from me like, im just here for the jollys, :laugh but plenty of knowledge to be drained from here


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> to me it looks like your gonna stick it, so your at the right place for all the best advice (not from me like, im just here for the jollys, :laugh but plenty of knowledge to be drained from here


Motivation drained a bit of late, but getting it back slowly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im never too far if you want a training buddy for a few sessions come down to ministry and have a play


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> im never too far if you want a training buddy for a few sessions come down to ministry and have a play


That sounds like fun...I wanna pull that fire-engine....oh wait...shoulder needs to heal properly first :whistling:

I could do the farmers though :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Motivation drained a bit of late, but getting it back slowly


yeah motivation can be a bleeder at times, i go through that myself, hence why i'm gonna change my training soon.

a mate at work used the whole photo psychology, of looking back at old pics where you looked your worst then drilling it into your head that you aint going to that place again.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That sounds like fun...I wanna pull that fire-engine....oh wait...shoulder needs to heal properly first :whistling:
> 
> I could do the farmers though :thumbup1:


I'm sure your shoulder could cope if the Fire Engine was a dinky toy  .... oh wait , do they have Dinky toys anymore? ... oh dear, I'm showing my age


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha ha

I remember dinky toys


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yeah motivation can be a bleeder at times, i go through that myself, hence why i'm gonna change my training soon.
> 
> a mate at work used the whole photo psychology, of looking back at old pics where you looked your worst then drilling it into your head that you aint going to that place again.


I just look at page 1 on here


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

there you go man, dont forget to take pics when you look in the mirror and think 'you sexy animal' or something along those lines :lol:

but whenever your having a proud moment, go for it, take a pic because even if when you look at it you think 'nah im not' even that will drive you on that little bit more


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Diet ending up okay compared to what it has been recently.

12:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey,170ml milk, 40ml milk for coffee

14:00 *Workout*

15:30 Meal 2 - 98g banana, 25g whey in water

16:00 Meal 3 - 228g baked potato, 138g tuna, 3 tbsps mayo light, 10g olive oil spread, 30g cheese, 40ml milk for tea

18:00 Meal 4 - 202g apple

20:00 Meal 5 - 3 chicken fajitas (201g chicken, 150g pepper, 78g onion, 50g cheese, 90g soured cream, 90g guacamole, 3 tortilla wraps), 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* - 2863 Kcals, 127g Fat, 242g Carb, 188g Protein, 1-2ltrs water


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pfff, tea drinker :tongue: lol, mind you i can say much, i keep getting harrased by the diet coke machine at work.... really gotta kick that habit :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm tea-total. Is tea bad then. I like to hold my little pinky in the air whilst drinking it from a china cup


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im not aware of tea being exactly bad for you, but to be honest tea isnt something i've looked into as i dont drink it. although i hear alot of people going on about green tea, so that might be worth a look


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, I drink green tea on my low carb days...It's okay


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm tea-total. Is tea bad then. I like to hold my little pinky in the air whilst drinking it from a china cup


I coudn't exist with a few cups of builders tea a day ..... chamomile tea is good before bed , and mint tea is nice too !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I like a nice cup of tea first thing in the morning. Much better than that weird coffee stuff - ugh! Keep meaning to try green tea but have never got round to it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm the other way round. It has to be coffee when I first wake, then tea for the rest of the day.

Saying that, since stopping smoking, I've been drinking more coffee throughout the day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's things with you Mingster?

Decided which direction you gonna take?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Tass. Been quiet lately as working long shifts and been asleep rest of time. I've sort of worked things out. Just ticking over training wise until beginning of July when I start 'The Programme'.  . All those around me seem to have decided for me that I'm gonna do a body building show next year so I'm going along with this for now. Sadly, this means the diet is on hold  . Pointless dieting a year in advance, so I'm on a bulk - ho ho - my Geoff Capes lookalike business is saved. :lol: :lol:

In two minds whether to start a log or not. May well wait until my birthday in August and start one then.

Am going to Docs on Thursday to get my bloods done so curious about that.

Good to see you on the weights again, mate. Helps with the discipline, I reckon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's great that everyone has decided what you are gonna do 

Gives you something to focus on and I'll reckon you'll smash the over 60's :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's great that everyone has decided what you are gonna do
> 
> It's best to let them think they have. It's like being pregnant - I keep saying 'I can't do that I'm in prep for a show' :whistling:
> 
> Gives you something to focus on and I'll reckon you'll smash the over 60's :whistling: :laugh:


 :tongue: Be careful, young man, I do venture south occasionally. :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hi Tass. Been quiet lately as working long shifts and been asleep rest of time. I've sort of worked things out. Just ticking over training wise until beginning of July when I start 'The Programme'.  . All those around me seem to have decided for me that I'm gonna do a body building show next year so I'm going along with this for now. Sadly, this means the diet is on hold  . Pointless dieting a year in advance, so I'm on a bulk - ho ho - my Geoff Capes lookalike business is saved. :lol: :lol:
> 
> In two minds whether to start a log or not. May well wait until my birthday in August and start one then.
> 
> ...


Oh you should start a journal, it would be a useful and encouraging read for us other more mature persons on here


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh you should start a journal, it would be a useful and encouraging read for us other more mature persons on here


Hmmm...We'll see. Not sure if I would be a good example. I'll have to think up a theme, I think. You've already cornered the gardening and decorating markets, Greshie  . Maybe I could introduce a literature section.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> :tongue: Be careful, young man, I do venture south occasionally. :lol:


You won't be able to find me, I'll be hiding behind Uhan


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PMSL. Now I know where to find you. And I'll bring Greshie with me, and his video camera  .


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I'm the other way round. It has to be coffee when I first wake, then tea for the rest of the day.
> 
> Saying that, since stopping smoking, I've been drinking more coffee throughout the day.


Go easy on the coffee,it does nothing for digestion and plays havoc with blood sugar.Try and limit yourself to one or two cups/day(black) and away from food to avoid said issues.

Tea - black/green/white/Herbal - fine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:
 

> You won't be able to find me, I'll be hiding behind Uhan


haha im a northerner and loyal to the cause


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha im a northerner and loyal to the cause


Good man. I knew planting you as a sleeper would pay dividends  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Go easy on the coffee,it does nothing for digestion and plays havoc with blood sugar.Try and limit yourself to one or two cups/day(black) and away from food to avoid said issues.
> 
> Tea - black/green/white/Herbal - fine.


yeah tass dont overdo the coffee :lol: slurping on my cuppa yorkshire tea slurpp


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good man. I knew planting you as a sleeper would pay dividends  .


haha i just need a coffee to wake up oh no its bad for me doh back to sleep


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha i just need a coffee to wake up oh no its bad for me doh back to sleep


Yeah, forget that coffee, it's poison, mate. Cream soda milkshakes are the future.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh sheeet

Invasion of the northern monkeys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> yeah tass dont overdo the coffee :lol: slurping on my cuppa yorkshire tea slurpp


ah Yorkshire Tea .... almost as good as Mackenzie's Scottish Label....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Think I might ask a mod to remove all this 'northernness' from my journal......

Saying that, though, Yorkshire tea is bloody good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Think I might ask a mod to remove all this 'northernness' from my journal......
> 
> Saying that, though, Yorkshire tea is bloody good


where is JP ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyway, if I'm starting a journal I'll need a good title for it. Any ideas? Something like 'A Nothman's Log' or 'WTF's a hosepipe ban'.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Anyway, if I'm starting a journal I'll need a good title for it. Any ideas? Something like 'A Nothman's Log' or 'WTF's a hosepipe ban'.


north eastern express .

journal of the north .

ming`s flash journal .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongman turned banana-hammock poser


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Tass. I knew you would have a natural aptitude for this kind of thing :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Eating clean so far today (apart from the pint of vodka)

Lunch



(pretty bored today)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Eating clean so far today (apart from the pint of vodka)
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


and you expect to get away with just a pic ? ... come on ingredients , claories , protein , carbs and fats please .....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

18:00 Meal 3 - 152g chicken, 49g bacon, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

454 Kcals, 57g protein, 4g carbs, 21g Fat

Low carb meal


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

alrite fella, aint been on in ages just had a little catch up on ur posts looks like all is going well, watched ur video looking good, on the pads when you do your leg raises i find it a lot easier if you put ur elbows tighter in to your sides and launch ur knees at your chest pusing your head down explosivly (this might just be my weird ass way of doing things haha)

well done mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 15th June, 2011*

Found an old fancy dress outfit recently.

Today's workout


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

AAANNNNDDD again people not informing logs are going down!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 17th June, 2011*

*
*

First day (well night) back at work since I stopped smoking. Drive in was weird, got a lot of pangs for nicotine&#8230;Few deep breaths sorted them out.

Work also weird. Before, every hour I would go outside and smoke. Now, I don't really know what to do with myself, so just sitting here typing this and reading this site, of course.

The good thing about being back at work is that I am not just sitting on my fat ass stuffing all sorts of junk into my fat face all day. Well, I am sitting on my fat ass, but I brought clean food with me.

It actually feels really nice eating clean after three weeks of shovelling crap into me.

Diet looks as follows.

20:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 40ml semi milk for tea

23:30 Meal 2 - 100g banana, 146g apple, 66g clementine, 40ml semi milk for tea

01:30 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40g salted peanuts & cashews, 40ml semi milk for tea

03:30 Meal 4 - 98g banana, 170g apple, 74g clementine

05:30 Meal 5 - 169g peppered mackerel, 27g asparagus, 50g broccoli, 60g cauliflower, 40ml semi milk for tea

07:30 Meal 6 - 50g whey in water, 250g cottage cheese with onion & chives

*Food Totals* - 2461 Kcals, 129g Fat (47%), 131g Carb (21%), 194g Protein (32%) , 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yo, good luck with everything in the training, bummer about the injury but keep diet in check and u'll be ready to go again once you fit enough, great progress made so far. Will be following from now on


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds tasty mate. I went to see Kings of Leon yesterday so had a mammoth day long cheat including, Full English brekkie, Eat as much as you can Chinese, bag of doughnuts, a KFC, four creme eggs and several bags of crisps and bottles of pop. Having a half and half day today then back on course for Sunday. I find being at work makes structuring my diet much easier and there's definitely less temptation  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone's finding me.

More people to kick my ass into gear. It's really needed at the moment.

Welcome along fellas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Sounds tasty mate. I went to see


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


Edited, mate  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Sounds tasty mate. I went to see Kings of Leon yesterday so had a mammoth day long cheat including, Full English brekkie, Eat as much as you can Chinese, bag of doughnuts, a KFC, four creme eggs and several bags of crisps and bottles of pop. Having a half and half day today then back on course for Sunday. I find being at work makes structuring my diet much easier and there's definitely less temptation  .


Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh. Your sex is on fire


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh. Your sex is on fire


Certainly was. It was the best way to get warm and pass the 2 hour wait to get out of the car park!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sounds tasty mate. I went to see Kings of Leon yesterday so had a mammoth day long cheat including, Full English brekkie, Eat as much as you can Chinese, bag of doughnuts, a KFC, four creme eggs and several bags of crisps and bottles of pop. Having a half and half day today then back on course for Sunday. I find being at work makes structuring my diet much easier and there's definitely less temptation  .


Sunderland?



Tassotti said:


> Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh. Your sex is on fire


 



Mingster said:


> Certainly was. It was the best way to get warm and pass the 2 hour wait to get out of the car park!!


turned up an hour late and only played for an hour!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, Stadium of Light, mate. Not my usual viewing fare - bit mainstream for me - but decent day out with food binge and all the rest. Gotta treat the missus on occasion  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Everyone's finding me.
> 
> More people to kick my ass into gear. It's really needed at the moment.
> 
> Welcome along fellas


ASS KICKED ......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> ASS LICKED ......


fixed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> AAANNNNDDD again people not informing logs are going down!!!


you were to busy getting reps and likes :lol:


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations giving up the drink, nice to see you decided to turn your life around. Best of luck mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

turned up an hour late and only played for an hour!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> turned up an hour late and only played for an hour!


They were late Paycheck but still done 23 songs over and hour and a half easy

http://www.setlist.fm/setlist/kings-of-leon/2011/stadium-of-light-sunderland-england-13d3114d.html


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Great work keep it up man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Iluv

Welcome along


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 20th June, 2011*

*17 stone 4.5 lbs*

Weight is still piling on. Time to stop being a fat fcuk and start eating clean.

Plan for this week is to not put on any weight. If I lose some, then happy days, but if I gain, I will punch myself in the face. Aiming for less than 3000 Kcals daily.

Will do something every single day, be it abs, legs or cardio.

17:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 80ml semi milk for coffee

18:30 Meal 2 - 60g oats, 170ml milk

21:00 Meal 3 - 40ml milk for coffee, 198g chicken, 260g boiled pots, 50g broccoli, 50g leek, 50g green beans, 40ml milk for tea

22:00 *Cardio* - 56min walk

23:00 Meal 4 - 2 slices multigrain bread, 10g spread, 15g p butter, 88g banana, 143g apple, 40ml milk for tea

00:00 Meal 5 - 4 slices multigrain bread, 10g spread, 10g mustard mayo, 100g ham, beef monster munch

*Food Totals* - 2967 Kcals, 131g Fat (40%), 264g Carb (36%), 183g Protein (24%) , 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright tass m8 whats going on with the weight gain ? you having a relapse ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 20th June, 2011*
> 
> *17 stone 4.5 lbs*
> 
> ...


If you do gain can you post a vid of you punching yourself in the face please !  ....... I thought you said last week you had begun to eat clean?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> alright tass m8 whats going on with the weight gain ? you having a relapse ?


Packed up smoking four weeks ago and totally lost control of the eating.

Consuming 6-7000 Kcals of junk per day.

Gonna do some pics in a bit, so everyone can kick my ass at what a fat fcuk I've become again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> If you do gain can you post a vid of you punching yourself in the face please !  ....... I thought you said last week you had begun to eat clean?


I will do that vid.

I think I had a couple of clean meals, but lost it again and started caning the junk.

Don't think I've ever eaten so much crap in all my life.

It wouldn't be so bad if I was on the weights properly, but all I can do is legs and abs at the moment.

Time to sort it out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont be so hard on yourself you just need to re focus now get your lazy backside in that gym of yours it aint for hanging clothes on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st June, 2011*

*
*

17 stone 3.5 lbs (1lb loss)

10 min warmup bike

*Leg Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 90Kg

1x3 140Kg

1x2 170Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 205Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Leg Extension*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work sets*

*
2x8 50Kg*

*
*

*
Leg Curl*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg

1x2 40Kg

*Work sets*

*
2x8 45Kg*

*
*

*
Calf Raise*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 100Kg

1x2 120Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 150Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio*

15 min bike, 6 Km

*Notes*

Good legs workout today. Although I'm feeling fat, I'm also feeling *strong*.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good workout Tass ! ... all you need to do now is go into the fridge / freezer , put any junk food into the bin and start sticking to that diet ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it might be illegal to throw cheesecake away (If not, it should be)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Whats your injury then ? I know its prob in the journal somewhere but i am feeling lazy !!!!

Its gotta be shoulder ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why's it gotta be shoulder?

My injury is........shoulder....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The injury isn't from weights though.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

How bad ? rotator cuff ?

Just to inspire you a bit i am still coping with 4 discs buldges one of which is pretty big and was offered op 2 weeks back. I just work around and dont put any pressure on the back.

I know the shoulder will take away alot of upper body movements but you could keep your cardio up and going, Also maybe try some hips squats for the legs. Get an ems machine just to keep them muscles working. Try some neck bridges or back extentions or maybe give dynamic tention a go

None of these are a sub for free weights but they will keep your muscles working, allowing you to keep focus


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

rotator cuff...isn't it always....

supraspinatus muscle was sent into spasm by a shotgun recoil two years ago.

Never got it sorted as it didn't bother me, but now it affects the position I can put my arm into

Physio reckons one more visit...I hope so


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Google rotator cuff exercise. Hold a dumbbell in one hand with elbow out to the side and arm bent to point infront of you then raise the arm upwards. could be a good shout when your feeling up for it to get some strength in there so to avoid a relapse in the future. Tens unit might help you too as it could work deep into the tissue stimulating the rotator and also producing your bodies own painkiller


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think it might be illegal to* throw cheesecake away* (If not, it should be)


*THROW IT AWAY*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tens Unit.......shocking


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> *THROW IT AWAY*


I can't do it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I can't do it


*YES YOU CAN .... JUST THINK OF THE EXTRA POUNDS IT WILL ADD TO YOUR WAISTLINE *


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Tens Unit.......shocking


 Not sure if thats was a question or a very very poor attempt at a joke !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

throw it away or i`ll make you pull that fire engine 10 miles


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

if you dont chuck it i will put my clown face on and pie it in your face !!!!

i might even squirt you with water from my pocket flower


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just can't throw food away

Gonna save it for my next cheat meal (not for some time)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Just can't throw food away
> 
> Gonna save it for my next cheat meal (not for some time)


give it to someone else.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just can't throw food away
> 
> Gonna save it for my next cheat meal (not for some time)


Then put it in the freezer .... right at the bottom out of the way ......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Update Pictures.

These are horrific !!!!











My goal of 20 stone of pure fat is getting closer


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh dear oh dear oh dear .............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do have legs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, if it helps, looking good in the middle pics.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks JPay.

I will get back there soon.

I will also get abs showing one day

I will not be beaten

I can smash it

I am fcuking strong


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. We'll have no negative talk in this journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

C'mon fella. You can do this.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you was doing so well too

looks like you are going o be your own motivation


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> looks like you are going o be your own motivation


What ya mean fella?

I need all the motivation, encouragement and kicks up the rear I can get at the moment


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What ya mean fella?
> 
> I need all the motivation, encouragement and kicks up the rear I can get at the moment


Is what i mean is i can encourage you and so can everyone else but i am sure you know what needs to be done and its just down to you to do it. Like you said your strong enough to want it and you obviously do want it but you need to take that step

Giving up smoking is nothing compaired to what you have already done for yourself. Bulid your cardio up until the shoulders fixed, throw out the bad food although you feel you cant

You just exchanging an addiction ( drinking / smoking ) for a different addiction ( sh1tty food ) This food will not really make you feel better so getthe cheese cake out and punch it straight in the middle and swap that addiction for health addiction

DO IT !!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Is what i mean is i can encourage you and so can everyone else but i am sure you know what needs to be done and its just down to you to do it. Like you said your strong enough to want it and you obviously do want it but you need to take that step
> 
> Giving up smoking is nothing compaired to what you have already done for yourself. Bulid your cardio up until the shoulders fixed, throw out the bad food although you feel you cant
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Is what i mean is i can encourage you and so can everyone else but i am sure you know what needs to be done and its just down to you to do it. Like you said your strong enough to want it and you obviously do want it but you need to take that step
> 
> Giving up smoking is nothing compaired to what you have already done for yourself. Bulid your cardio up until the shoulders fixed, throw out the bad food although you feel you cant
> 
> ...


^^ This .... c'mon Tass get that will power of yours in gear again !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Film the punch up on the cheese cake and get it n here, That will then be your turning point.

Your the stongest man on here if you want to be


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Totally want to see a film of you punching a cheese cake. DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my moneys on tass knocking that cheese cake out !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's frozen....Think I'd come off worse


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's frozen....Think I'd come off worse


not if you want it bad. You will smash its silly little frozen face in !!!!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Use a hammer. C'mon smash it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

watch the first 30mins of Dodgeball, were White Goodman looks at the pizza and instead of eating it, he shoved it down his pants...thats what you gota do, put the cheese cake down with your man made cheese. Pics in the middle from 12 weeks show great progress, so you know you can lose the weight, just needa get the belief going again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 21st June, 2011*

*17 stone 2 lbs (1.5lb loss)*

10:00 Meal 1 - 70g oats in 190ml milk, 40ml milk for coffee

14:00 Meal 2 - 128g banana , 143g apple, 198g pear, 40ml milk for coffee

16:00 Meal 3 - 50g ham, 50g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing

16:30 *Cardio* - 36min walk

18:00 Meal 4 - 150g apple, 180g pear, 130g banana, 40ml milk for coffee

20:00 Meal 5 - Chicken burger, beef burger, 40ml milk for coffee

21:30 Meal 6 - 200g melon, 40ml milk for coffee

23:30 Meal 7 - 25g whey in water

*Food Totals* - 2188 Kcals, 64g Fat (26%), 272g Carb (50%), 131g Protein (24%) , 2-3 ltrs water

Eating much better today. Didn't intend to eat the burgers but work had a barbeque, and they got shoved in my face.

Still, less than 2500 Kcals which is my max at the moment.

Starting to get back on track


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 21st June, 2011*
> 
> *17 stone 2 lbs (1.5lb loss)*
> 
> ...


This is more like it ! .... you had decent enough weather for a bbq ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No..It was raining...I think they just cooked the food inside.

I didn't go, just stayed at work, but some nice lass brought me a burger (well 2)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No..It was raining...I think they just cooked the food inside.
> 
> I didn't go, just stayed at work, but some nice lass brought me a burger (well 2)


Perhaps she was worried you were fading away ......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ouch that hurt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie, you have a vicious streak


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm impressed got a female co worker waiting on him.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I'm impressed got a female co worker waiting on him.....


Shame she was almost as big as me. I still will ...

Gonna have to do it with the lights off though...otherwise...

when I am on top of her, I will burn my ass on the lightbulb...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Greshie, you have a vicious streak


all the more to motivate you .......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Shame she was almost as big as me. I still will ...
> 
> Gonna have to do it with the lights off though...otherwise...
> 
> when I am on top of her, I will burn my ass on the lightbulb...


Maybe you could enlist her as a iron disciple. Get her round your place and squatting and deadlifting and burning calories....Those power racks can be pretty versatile, you know :innocent:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Maybe you could enlist her as a iron disciple. Get her round your place and squatting and deadlifting and burning calories....Those power racks can be pretty versatile, you know :innocent:


Damn you got there first, I was going to suggest 'training partner' too lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 23rd June, 2011*

08:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 25mins bike, 9.9Km

*Abs*

2x8 Captains Chair

2x8 cable crunch 25Kg

2x15 side bends 20Kg

10:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 155ml milk, 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 2 slices multigrain bread, spread, 200g baked beans, 40ml semi milk for coffee

14:00 Meal 2 - 120g banana , 144g apple, 154g pear, 40ml milk for coffee

16:00 Meal 3 - 139g tuna, 50g mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

16:30 *Cardio* - 61min walk

18:30 Meal 4 - 144g apple, 130g banana, 40ml milk for coffee

20:30 Meal 5 - 132g peppered mackerel, 30g asp, 50g broccoli, 60g cauli, 40ml milk for coffee

23:00 Meal 6 - 25g whey in water

*Food Totals* - 2688 Kcals, 120g Fat (40%), 230g Carb (34%), 172g Protein (26%) , 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you getting back on track with your diet


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Good to see you getting back on track with your diet


you just need to work on the 'waitress' now lol


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with everything all tho i'm sure you won't need any.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

tass are you getting back on track ?

This is looking more promissing. did it feel good to take those first steps again ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

vern172 said:


> Welcome to the forum, good luck with everything all tho i'm sure you won't need any.


Yep good look Tass, and welcome, only 8 hundred odd posts, yep welcome!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> tass are you getting back on track ?
> 
> This is looking more promissing. did it feel good to take those first steps again ?


Hi retro....another scary-as-fook avi..:laugh:

Yeah...had my fill of junk food and now back on track.

It's actually nice to eat clean again after all that crap.

All I ever used to do was drink and smoke, and over the past nine months, I have stopped both, so four weeks of eating pizza, chocolate, ice cream and cheesecake was a well deserved treat in my opinion.

But yes, enough is enough!

Back on it now

Heading up the gym later. Was just gonna hit legs again, but fancy a change.

Anyone got any exercises that I can do which don't involve any shoulder movement?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

vern172 said:


> Welcome to the forum, good luck with everything all tho i'm sure you won't need any.


Thanks vern

Been here a little while now, but very kind anyway


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yep good look Tass, and welcome, only 8 hundred odd posts, yep welcome!


lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Maybe you could enlist her as a iron disciple. Get her round your place and squatting and deadlifting and burning calories....Those power racks can be pretty versatile, you know :innocent:


Deadlifting could get her in a real nice position.

Let's ask Rip

Pause at 7 secs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 24th June, 2011*

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 2 slices multigrain bread, 10g spread, 20g p butter, 80ml semi milk for coffee

14:00 Meal 2 - 120g banana , 143g apple, 100g melon, 40ml milk for coffee

16:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing

16:30 *Cardio* - 1hour 9mins walk

18:30 Meal 4 - 144g apple, 172g pear, 100g melon, 40ml milk for coffee

20:30 Meal 5 - 180g chicken, 30g asp, 60g leeks, 60g cauli, 40ml milk for coffee

23:30 Meal 6 - 25g whey in water, 125g cottage cheese, 4 oatcakes, 20g p butter

*Food Totals* - 2439 Kcals, 115g Fat (43%), 170g Carb (27%), 181g Protein (30%) , 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> How bad ? rotator cuff ?
> 
> I know the shoulder will take away alot of upper body movements but you could keep your cardio up and going, *Also maybe try some hips squats for the legs. Get an ems machine just to keep them muscles working. Try some neck bridges or back extentions or maybe give dynamic tention a go *
> 
> ...


I don't know what any of this is (except for back extensions)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 25th June, 2011*

Hit Legs again

8 min warmup cross trainer, dynamic stretching

*Leg Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 50Kg

1x5 100Kg

1x3 150Kg

1x2 180Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 210Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Leg Extension*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 45Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 55Kg - 5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Leg Curl*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg

1x2 40Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 50Kg - 5Kg Increase*

*
*

*
Calf Raise*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 50Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 110Kg

1x2 140Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 160Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio*

20 min bike, stretches

11:00 Meal 1 - 2 slices multigrain bread, 10g spread, 20g p butter, 80ml semi milk for coffee

13:00 Meal 2 - 50g oats in water, 40ml milk for coffee

14:00* Workout*

16:20 Meal 3 - 50g whey in water

17:00 Meal 4 - 178g rib eye steak, 300g oven chips, 200g baked beans, 10g tartare, 10g mustard mayo, 40ml milk for tea

20:35 Meal 5 - 137g apple, 40ml milk for coffee

22:00 Meal 6 - 139g tuna, 50g mayo light, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber

00:00 Meal 7 - 125g cottage cheese

*Food Totals* - 2557 Kcals, 113g Fat (40%), 187g Carb (29%), 198g Protein (31%) , 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you not like squats, would cut out the oatcakes before bed, try and have no carbs me self on last meal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cant do squats at the moment, due to shoulder...Can't get my arm in that position at the moment.Never thought I'd say this but actually missing squats lol

Yeah diet still not completely back on track, but getting better


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cant do squats at the moment, due to shoulder...Can't get my arm in that position at the moment.Never thought I'd say this but actually missing squats lol
> 
> Yeah diet still not completely back on track, but getting better


try the smith machine and do squats from it, you can just balance the bar on your traps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cant do squats at the moment, due to shoulder...Can't get my arm in that position at the moment.Never thought I'd say this but actually missing squats lol
> 
> Yeah diet still not completely back on track, but getting better


How much longer do you think before your shoulder will be back to rights?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass whats going on with mark has he been of any use ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> tass whats going on with mark has he been of any use ?


Yeah, the shoulder is better, but still not quite there yet. Mark reckons one more visit should do it.

I was supposed to see him Tuesday, but I slept through the appt after working nights.....sheeeeet

He is a busy physi, and the next appt is Mon morning....I'm hoping that will be it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, the shoulder is better, but still not quite there yet. Mark reckons one more visit should do it.
> 
> I was supposed to see him Tuesday, but I slept through the appt after working nights.....sheeeeet
> 
> He is a busy physi, and the next appt is Mon morning....I'm hoping that will be it


lol

hope its sorted soon m8 .

mark is getting more popular i spoke to hannah the other day and she has heard nothing but good things seems he`s on the ball .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres some vids


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sweeeeeet

never have to do leg raises again...just sit on my fat ass and get ripped


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see video's of you doing the neck strengtheners, Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Can't wait to see video's of you doing the neck strengtheners, Tass


looolol

If I gain weight this week, I will be punching myself in the face, so it might be handy having a strong neck


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

with 100K hanging from my old boy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And you wired up to a car battery


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not sure taking retros advice on them neck things is such a great idea as he has 4 bulging discs lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> not sure taking retros advice on them neck things is such a great idea as he has 4 bulging discs lol


I didnt get the buldging discs from bridges and done right they can re aline your spine toughening up the neck and back. i have never really got into them because on my back but they are supposed to be good if you do them right, Like anything else its about the form.

I am supprised you aint given them a go han, core training at its best


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

tass sign a disclaimer before doing them though !!!!

If you try them try it with your hands holding you up for a few weeks until you get stronger


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> not sure taking retros advice on them neck things is such a great idea as he has 4 bulging discs lol


Ohh han its only 1 big one and 3 that are hardly anything now !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ohh han its only 1 big one and 3 that are hardly anything now !!!!


is your avi the moment when you hurt your disc's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I didnt get the buldging discs from bridges and done right they can re aline your spine toughening up the neck and back. i have never really got into them because on my back but they are supposed to be good if you do them right, Like anything else its about the form.
> 
> I am supprised you aint given them a go han, core training at its best


i tried them years ago after watching mike tyson do them , i just dont like the movement , if a boxer or similar than yes i would say do them but a head harness would do the job just as good .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is your avi the moment when you hurt your disc's[/QUO
> 
> Looks like he's just finished some neck strengthening :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> i tried them years ago after watching mike tyson do them , i just dont like the movement , if a boxer or similar than yes i would say do them but a head harness would do the job just as good .


True, Also a neck curl with a plate on your spam is good but i thought as tass is out with shoulder it would not only strengthen his neck but his back, abas and general core. I dont like the movement when you roll the head but keeping a static is ok, Friggin boring though

Bars no it was when i was getting psyched to squat 10kg PLUS BAR and managed 1 before my pathetic spine crumbled under the shear weight


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 27th June 2011*

So, my goal for the past week was not to gain any weight. Now, I ate clean for most of the time, averaging around 2500 Kcals.

I did, however, have a few cheats as well.

Last Monday weight was 17st 4.5lbs

Today............17st 1.5lbs

Yeeeeeeah...3lbs lost.

I know you are all pleased for me, but really wanted to see me gain and therefore see me punching myself in the face.

Sorry chaps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not at all we are all pleased to see you (finally) back on track ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, well done Tass. Must admit I'd have loved to see that particular vid. Maybe you can do it anyway, for my birthday or something :whistling:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Well done Tass now keep at it mate. Ive got 2 weeks left of my current diet then Im on holiday for a week and starting keto when i get back to repair the damage from my all inclusive!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good going with the 3.5lbs, as already said, use this as motivation to lose another 3-4lbs and keep going. Fcuk the cheat meals, they hate you and your journal


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> good going with the 3.5lbs, as already said, use this as motivation to lose another 3-4lbs and keep going. Fcuk the cheat meals, they hate you and your journal


Indeed Tass , in fact everytime you even think of or look at a cheat meal in the supermarket you should punch yourself in the face ....  (We'll get that video one way or another )


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Indeed Tass , in fact everytime you even think of or look at a cheat meal in the supermarket you should punch yourself in the face ....  (We'll get that video one way or another )
> 
> View attachment 59354


If i had to stick to this Id be black and blue


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> If i had to stick to this Id be black and blue


So would Tass ....


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Greshie said:


> So would Tass ....


Its rubbish being a former fatty I just look at a chip and the pounds pile on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes people's metobolic rates vary so much , I always feel sorry for those who put on weight too easily


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Think we have the same metabolism Taylor.

You should start a keto journal after your hols


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes people's metobolic rates vary so much , I always feel sorry for those who put on weight too easily


It works both ways Greshie I feel sorry for the people who struggle to ad lean muscle too, although not that sorry!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for the support


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Think we have the same metabolism Taylor.
> 
> You should start a keto journal after your hols


Probably mate ****e isn't it.

I will do Tass Ill ballon up in Ibiza thats for sure.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good cardio dancing in the clubs

should burn a few pounds


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good cardio dancing in the clubs
> 
> should burn a few pounds


Haha yea true Its the all day burgers at the pool bar thats gonna screw me up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what weight you at now mate?

IIRC you were about 27 stone at your biggest weren't ya?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> what weight you at now mate?
> 
> IIRC you were about 27 stone at your biggest weren't ya?


I'm 15-2 at 6-4 and yea about 18 month ago i was the best part of 27stone


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 30th June, 2011*

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 80ml semi milk for coffee

13:30 Meal 2 -25g walnuts, 165g pear, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 *Cardio *- 10min x trainer, 16min walk/run

*Abs*

Seated crunch 3x8 50Kg

Lying crunch 2x8 15Kg

18:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

21:00 Meal 4 - 100g chicken, 25g butter, 20g peanut butter, 30g green beans, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* - 1743 Kcals, 127g Fat, 39g Carb, 111g Protein, 2-3 ltrs water

*Notes*

Knees really feeling it trying to jog...Man, my blubber pounded them


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 30th June, 2011*
> 
> 11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheese, 5ml sunflower oil, 80ml semi milk for coffee
> 
> ...


Glad to see your diet is sticking ... how is your shoulder ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh man

Physio gave it a real good working over on Mon morning and it has been extremely painful all week. The pain actually woke me up last night.

It's still not right...

Basically, the muscle (supraspinatus) is tight and has been for a coupla years, so I think the knots and tightness are gonna take some working out.

Thought I'd help it out so did some 100Kg shoulder presses today..........haha...not really

Missing the weights...cardio is booooooring


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ouch ... poor you! ... ah well concentrate on the diet (no slip ups Please) and the cardio (however boring - I wouldn't know as I don't do any) and you'll be all the fitter when eventually get back on the weights


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do really need to stick to the diet now.

I received a gift recently to drive a Ferrari around Silverstone.

I checked the conditions and the maximum weight limit is 16 stone.

I am currently 17 stone.

Got till end of August to lose a stone...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I do really need to stick to the diet now.
> 
> I received a gift recently to drive a Ferrari around Silverstone.
> 
> ...


Wey Hey !! well there's a target to go for ! no cheat meals or cheesecakes for you then


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

decisions decisions


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thats some target to get, how did you hurt your shoulder in the first place, was the massage a Deep Tissue one, heard there brillant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It involved a shotgun...That's all I can say............


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It involved a shotgun...That's all I can say............


haha, think i read about it in 'The Sun'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Regarding the weight target

1 stone in 8 weeks is very doable, considering the size I am now.

I reckon I can do it in 3 weeks.

Gonna join you and going keto again tomorrow.

Slightly less calories than you though @ 2000 Kcals/ day

Bacon eggs cream and butter here I come


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

if it makes you feel any better...... my meat feast pizza went down a treat


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Regarding the weight target
> 
> 1 stone in 8 weeks is very doable, considering the size I am now.
> 
> ...


good lad, just keep thinking of yourself crashing that ferrari, and you'll get through the diet no problem


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*F*oxtrot *O*scar Paul


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ate one of them Spicy Chorizo Sausages today, no carbs and 37g fat / 23g Protein at 492.4 Kal, pretty darn tasty


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

love them...just been shopping and bought a load

Had p butter chicken last night...was well lush


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *F*oxtrot *O*scar Paul


Roger :lol:



barsnack said:


> ate one of them Spicy Chorizo Sausages today, no carbs and 37g fat / 23g Protein at 492.4 Kal, pretty darn tasty


chorizo is gorgeous, but ridiculously fatty :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Roger :lol:
> 
> chorizo is gorgeous, but ridiculously fatty :sad:


that's what ya want on keto...fat fat fat


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you'll have to forgive Paul as in his own words 'to be honest im abit ignorant'


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

damn you hippys and your hippy diets  :lol:

i joke, i love you all really :wub:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It involved a shotgun...That's all I can say............


Oh God ! you robbed a bank .... knew it .... well dodgy lot living that end of Kent !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha yeah I read that on your journal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh God ! you robbed a bank .... knew it .... well dodgy lot living that end of Kent !


shhhhhhhhhhh......you never know who's watching


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah, it's a journal,

Did some cardio, ate some boring food....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> oh yeah, it's a journal,
> 
> Did some cardio, ate some boring food....


did you video it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no video I'm afraid

This is what I am doing for shoulder tonight


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 2nd July, 2011*

*Day 1 Keto *

Weight 17stone 4.5lbs

On arising, blood glucose 8.4 mmol/L

*Diet Target*

1990 Kcals, 150g Fat (68%), 10g Carbs (2%), 150g Protein (30%)

Drinks will be black coffee, green tea with mango, green tea and coke zero

These will all be tested when I'm below 5.6 mmol/L

Day 1 Meals


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tested bg level after 67min walk and down to 5.7 mmol/L


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you do zercher or front squats?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Funny you should say that..I was just looking at zercher squats.

I can't do front...Have tried..too much pain on my shoulder.

I'm thinking zercher will be the same, but I will give them a go

Thanks fella


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

how often are you testing your glucose levels, after every meal or every day???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At the moment, I've only got 10 test strips, so I'm gonna test just first thing in the morning, and maybe once at night. (Bidding on ebay for a load)

After 3 days, I'm gonna test 15min and 30min after anything I consume.

The items I'm not sure about are coffee and coke zero, but I'm gonna test everything really.

Anything that puts me over 5.6 will have to go

Update: just won 50 test strips for £8.01.....good deal..boots want £28


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

might have to try boots as well, im goinna be miserable with my strips and test once a day til thursday, when ill likely test twice cause im going clubbing on wed but ausbuilt mentioned stick to vodka and diet coke and ill be grand


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Funny you should say that..I was just looking at zercher squats.
> 
> I can't do front...Have tried..too much pain on my shoulder.
> 
> ...


I think I read an article on T Nation about them...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

any spirits and diet drink really

spirits don't contain carbs...drinking 10 pints will fcuk it up though

angel dust is always an option


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I think I read an article on T Nation about them...


I saw this on a post earlier


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking at the vid (one of the correct ones if you follow me) I would have thought Zerchers could also pull on the shoulder unless you have very strong upper arms ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I think you're right Greshie

I think the best option is the one retro put up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Looking at the vid (one of the correct ones if you follow me) I would have thought Zerchers could also pull on the shoulder unless you have very strong upper arms ....


only when you get idiots lifting way above his limit lol

zerchers are great for core and a good subb for front squats .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I think you're right Greshie
> 
> I think the best option is the one retro put up


What was that ? I can't find it ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah! the hip belt squat looks a good alternative


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I saw this on a post earlier


they just seem f**king stupid to me!!!!! :blink:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

hip belt or pistol squats until your feeling it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a 45% Leg Press which converts into a Hack Squat Machine from Powerhouse. Down from £1k in the sale to £525. Nice bit of kit to replace heavy squats for an old geezer like myself.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm looking at buying a 45% Leg Press which converts into a Hack Squat Machine from Powerhouse. Down from £1k in the sale to £525. Nice bit of kit to replace heavy squats for an old geezer like myself.


[email protected] im sure you've still got plenty leg thrust in ya chap!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, when you've already got thighs like English Oaks you can get away with some girly lifting :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm looking at buying a 45% Leg Press which converts into a Hack Squat Machine from Powerhouse. Down from £1k in the sale to £525. Nice bit of kit to replace heavy squats for an old geezer like myself.


dont do it m8 get some knee sleeves from the strength shop for your heavy sets ...... or some deca


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> dont do it m8 get some knee sleeves from the strength shop for your heavy sets ...... or some deca


Already got both mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm looking at buying a 45% Leg Press which converts into a Hack Squat Machine from Powerhouse. Down from £1k in the sale to £525. Nice bit of kit to replace heavy squats for an old geezer like myself.


That does sound like a good deal...Have you built your new gym yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> hip belt or pistol squats until your feeling it


don't mention guns


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That does sound like a good deal...Have you built your new gym yet?


Unfortunately not. Having a load of grief off the council planning dept :cursing: The amount of red tape seems to have trebled since the last time I did something like this. Considering getting one of those prefab concrete outhouse things instead. I can almost buy one for the same amount as planning permission/plans/building inspectors will cost me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Already got both mate


odin`s light is shining upon you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> odin`s light is shining upon you


Yes. My biscuit tin....er, pillaging chest is filling up nicely with goodies recently


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes. My biscuit tin....er, pillaging chest is filling up nicely with goodies recently


must be ymir sneaking in and filling your trove full of riches


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ah that reminds me

did anyone see 'Bobybuilding Pensioners' the other day?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ah that reminds me
> 
> did anyone see 'Bobybuilding Pensioners' the other day?


I can go off people you know


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> ah that reminds me
> 
> did anyone see 'Bobybuilding Pensioners' the other day?


i seen it a while ago .

i seen the guy erm bernie i think with the white mohawk earlier this year at a show , he looked in great shape .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> i seen it a while ago .
> 
> i seen the guy erm bernie i think with the white mohawk earlier this year at a show , he looked in great shape .


Yep, he's a star. He's the split of this mate of mine. Think he must be his secret dad


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 3rd July, 2011*

16st 13bs

*Keto Day 2*

5.5lbs dropped in First Day

BG 23:30 Last night 5.7 mmol/L

BG 10:00 this morning 6.7 mmol/L

Not sure why the reading has increased, but happy to have dropped over 5 pounds in one day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Tass. When you get more testing strips you'll be able to suss this diet out to the letter. You seem to have taken to this keto thing remarkably quickly. Not enough chocolate in it for my taste  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been doing Atkins on and off for years before started bodybuilding properly.

Never gone so far as testing my blood levels before though.

This time around though, I am using 'good' fats as the majority rather than 'bad' fats

For me, I find, after about 3 days, I don't get any hunger pangs. I actually feel full.

Carbs make me hungry...high GI, low GI, whatever

Oh yeah, haven't got the carb up sorted yet, as I'm not training, not gonna carb up anyway, just stay in ketosis


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice one Tass  glad to see its all coming along nicely!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Will be watching closely, and will be making notes just in case I decide on doing a cut  Don't be holding your breath though


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Pics Pages **1**, **3**, **4**, **9*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Good luck mate, remember why you are doing this. Alchol & smoking are the main things that will effect your results! Search the sticky's on diet etc, keep it clean


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

glad your a few days ahead of me with the keto diet so if you fcuk up, i can avoid your mistake...oyu got the diet sorted really well, got my mind fixed now were im hunting only for pro/fat levellde foods


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well here is the first fcuk up.

I was a bit confused about the blood glucose readings...They seemed high....

Anyhoo, it turns out that I had set up the meter incorrectly. I'd put the wrong code in.









Anyway, put the right code in and tested again.

5.2 mmol/L

Gonna have a black coffee now and then test after to see the effects

(oh yeah, delivery on test strips is 10 days, so bought the bullet and gave Boots £28 for 50)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wide_Boys said:


> Good luck mate, remember why you are doing this. Alchol & smoking are the main things that will effect your results! Search the sticky's on diet etc, keep it clean


I'll be sure to do that...Thanks fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So just had a 30 minute bike ride.

Swallowed a fly on the route.

BG Test before ride 5.0

BG Test after ride 5.2

Think that fly must have been pure protein


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

.....ctd......Sunday 3rd July, 2011

Cardio today

11:30 Cardio - 31 min walk

15:15 Cardio - 28min Bike ride, 4.63 Miles, Av 9.8 mph, stretches

19:00 Cardio - 20 min walk


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:



> .....ctd......Sunday 3rd July, 2011
> 
> Cardio today
> 
> ...


all that activity on a sunday.... ITS GODS DAY!!!!



good man Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 4th July, 2011*

16st 13.5 (+0.5lb)

*Day 3 Keto*

Not too sure what is going on with blood glucose levels.

They are high in the morning, where I would expect them to be at their lowest....?

Readings below diet up till now



10:15 BG 6.0

10:45 Decaf coffee with mik

11:00 BG 5.8

11:15 Meal 1 - omelette

11:40 BG 5.7

12:40 BG 6.1

13:30 Meal 2 - edam, mozarella slices

13:45 5.2

14:25 Cardio - 40min walk

15:10 5.4

15:30 Meal 3 - Tuna salad, tea with milk

16:20 5.3


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you not doing fasted cardio or like me cant be bothered


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not at the moment...

I usually do, but you shouldn't really need to do it fasted when your in keto...same effect.

Saying that, I'm not in keto yet.

Gotta work out why my bg levels are high first thing...weird...might look into metformin


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats metformin


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's given to diabetics to reduce their bg levels, like insulin, but not as strong


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not at the moment...
> 
> I usually do, *but you shouldn't really need to do it fasted when your in keto...same effect*.
> 
> ...


whys this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When you're asleep, your body is using your energy stores (glycogen) to keep you alive.

When you awake, the glycogen is depleted.

If you do fasted cardio, you use up whatever glycogen is left, then your body looks for another source of energy....fats (sound familiar)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This is why my glucose levels should be low in the morning

Maybe I'm sleepwalking to sainsburys and eating donuts or something


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 5th July, 2011*

16 st, 11 lbs (-2.5 lbs)

*Day 4 Keto*

Blood Glucose upon awaking was 5.4 mmol/L

Through checking my foods over the past three days, the only only thing that spikes my BG is cream.

Most people say you can't have milk, but you can have cream..I am the other way around.

In three days a loss of 7 pounds so far....Gotta be happy with that....yeah, yeah, I know it's water weight, but so fcuking what !!

*Diet*

Gonna have Day 1 diet again, as I don't want the duck to go off (no cream in the cauliflower mash though...have to rethink this meal)

Day 1 Revised


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progress  every pound you lose gets nearer that weight limit ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, mate. As Sherlock said 'If you eliminate all other possibilities, then that which remains, however unlikely, must be the solution.'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Retested for the deouble cream and all was fine, so not sure WTF is going on there....bad reading possibly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

congrats on the 7lbs, water weight or not its weight thats fcuked off now...hows the craving going, im starting to think of cheat meals less and less, although i could eat ronald mcdonald


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 6th July, 2011*

16 st, 10 lbs (-1 lb)

*Day 5 Keto*

Saw a new physio today..one a bit more local to me that was recommended&#8230;did as good as, if not better, than last physio. He reckons 2 more sessions should sort it..I fcuking hope so

*Cardio* - 37min walk

Substituted lunch with keto pepperoni pizza. Was pretty good.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> congrats on the 7lbs, water weight or not its weight thats fcuked off now...hows the craving going, im starting to think of cheat meals less and less, although i could eat ronald mcdonald


Thanks Barmat

Cravings have been fine up until today, when I inadvertently walked past the bakery section in Sainsburys. Oh my bejeezus...the smell of fresh bread is *the* best

There's no point in cheat meals whatsoever. When you carb up do it properly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Barmat
> 
> Cravings have been fine up until today, when I inadvertently walked past the bakery section in Sainsburys. Oh my bejeezus...the smell of fresh bread is *the* best
> 
> There's no point in cheat meals whatsoever. When you carb up do it properly


just ate chicken and lamb kebab, just the meat with bit of salad and some house sauce, kinda hoping im knocked outa keto, will check me readings in 30mins


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

your kinda hoping you *are* knocked out?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> your kinda hoping you *are* knocked out?


am i ****, ive invested 10days in it so i fecking better not


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you had any headaches or 'metallic' breath?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, so my blood glucose levels are high in the morning (5.7 - 6.0 mmol/L)

I think this is preventing me from every entering ketosis.

Apparently, in the diabetic world, this is known as the 'dawn phenomenon' (sounds like morning wood :laugh

Growth hormones, cortisol, and some other shiit rise over night, which makes the liver release glucose into your blood.

So, just ordered some metformin and will take 500mg with my last meal and see if that affects it.

Hmm, actually might start a thread and see if anyone knows better


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Okay, so my blood glucose levels are high in the morning (5.7 - 6.0 mmol/L)
> 
> I think this is preventing me from every entering ketosis.
> 
> ...


thats bad luck, if your getting high readings in morning will you possibly change to low carb with fasted cardio etc instead of keto


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

been reading up a bit..looks like if I take a small amount of carbs before bed, this might help,or

if I exercise in the evening it might help.

Now, the pi55 sticks I ordered arrived this morning.

After breakfast I tested bg at 5.6, so pi55ed on the stick and it shows traces of ketones, so I think I am back in ketosis.

I have lost 8.5 lbs in 5 days, so something is working.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what are your readings in the morning?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

4.7, been looking at me diet and i must be under 10g since i started 11days ago with the exception of that meal lastnight which the sauce woulda been only thing cotaining carbs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

10g of carbs?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am back and fourth between your two journals to see how your both getting on with keto. I dont need to loose any weight at the moment but spring next year i will so i am looking at your do's and dont's

When you both gonna upload some new pics ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha

I just did 2 weeks ago

Another 4 weeks should see a big diffrence


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i see the 2 weeks ago ones.

Look forward to seeing what difference it has made, do you feel the difference ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah, already can see blubber has reduced quite a lot..Not feeling quite so huge

Still don't 'feel' like I'm in ketosis though (not sure how I'm suposed to feel really.)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I am back and fourth between your two journals to see how your both getting on with keto. I dont need to loose any weight at the moment but spring next year i will so i am looking at your do's and dont's
> 
> When you both gonna upload some new pics ?


pics tomorrow, goina do them every two weeks on the friday....and yeah 10g carbs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you stuck with the same meals every day, or mixed it up a bit B?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you stuck with the same meals every day, or mixed it up a bit B?


mostly same meals, although ill maybe mix up one or two meals, kinda like what i eat and dont live near any supermarkets so i tend to buy once for the week and hate shopping so ive a direct list of things...if i do change anything, i make sure fat/pro content is the same


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I tries this keto pizza yesterday...Was quite good


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I tries this keto pizza yesterday...Was quite good


haha ive already printed this off, im guessing the nutrition count was for the whole pizza and not a slice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, I made a 7 inch pizza ...was quite good and a bit different from meat and veg

my macros were a bit different to his... I used pepperoni and cheese


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, I made a 7 inch pizza ...was quite good and a bit different from meat and veg
> 
> my macros were a bit different to his... I used pepperoni and cheese


goinna make one very shortly, probaly when i do my next shop


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking at a few of his recipes...Look good, but many of them contain cream...I thought the cream kicked me out of keto so I re-tested for the cream and was okay, so might make a few of them


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i have cream in shots, basically to make up for lack of fat in certain meals, maybe once or twice during day and im fine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah, I was doing this with oil, but it's pretty rank.....started to do it with cream now..much nicer


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wasn't really sure if I had entered Ketosis or not, but this confirms it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wasn't really sure if I had entered Ketosis or not, but this confirms it
> 
> View attachment 59731


what is that and were can i get one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ketostix

Pee in a glass, dip the stick, if it shows any form of pink, then ketones are being produced.

However, they only show unused ketones, so you might not show on them.

You could still have ketones in your blood and be in ketosis but not show on the stix.

At a fiver a pop (50 strips) might as well get some.

Delivery says 8-10 days, but took 3


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

just placed a bid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I just bought it now...not worth fcuking about for a fiver


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I just bought it now...not worth fcuking about for a fiver


£3 bid, if it goes any higher ill cry..when you updating photos


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

was gonna be in 4 weeks, but might do it in 2, so it'll be every four weeks...see where I'm at then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, I know I said pics in a few weeks, but I'm pretty happy with the progress, so thought I'd put one up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right, I know I said pics in a few weeks, but I'm pretty happy with the progress, so thought I'd put one up
> 
> View attachment 59752


HAHA THATS SO FAKE, YOU DONT LIVE BESIDE THE SEASIDE


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right, I know I said pics in a few weeks, but I'm pretty happy with the progress, so thought I'd put one up
> 
> View attachment 59752


Methinks you've a little further to go yet to get to that physique ... but a nice try


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone guess who it is?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Claire Balding???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got it in one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 10th July, 2011*

Been giving some thought to what I can do to prevent my body from kicking me out of ketosis when I sleep.

Ausbuilt recommended dropping eggs before bed and just having oil...didn't work.

I've ordered some metformin to see if that helps, but until then I am going to up my carbs from 10g per day to 20g per day, which basically consists of adding cups of tea with milk to a few meals (I'm happy with that)

My thinking is that as the carbs were so low, my body is regulating it and releasing glucose when I sleep. Hopefully, with more carbs, it won't regulate..

I will experiment with 20g per day. If that doesn't work, I will increase to 30g per day.

Todays Diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone guess who it is?


my guess would be mariuz p .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> my guess would be mariuz p .


Correctimundo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had a mooch thro mate and nice one...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Correctimundo


i nearly said manfred hoeberl coz of the bandana thingie and he was an austrian bodybuilder lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

well, that's weird

In my email, it says

'i nearly said manfred hoeberl coz of the bandana thingie and he was an austrian bodybuilder but didnt think you would be too clued up on strongmen lol'

but it doesn't say that above and there is no edit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i did edit the .... but didnt think you would be too clued up on strongmen .... as it seemed i was being presumptive lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been a fan of strongman since I was a nipper..

Ask me any question you like and I will know the answer


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Been a fan of strongman since I was a nipper..
> 
> Ask me any question you like and I will know the answer


how many times in worlds strongest man history has there been a bench press type event ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Been a fan of strongman since I was a nipper..
> 
> Ask me any question you like and I will know the answer


What have I just had for supper?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hang on a min....just thinking about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> hang on a min....just thinking about it


google isnt part of your brain either ive already checked lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jeez, googles crap for strongman info..lol

I'd say never


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> jeez, googles crap for strongman info..lol
> 
> I'd say never


once in the log cabin trying to find the clip ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> What have I just had for supper?


missed this

I think it was emmmm fish and a rice cake


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No cigar. Big plate of mince, carrots, cabbage and potatoes. Yummy  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah...in the days before sound

that's one long log


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No cigar. Big plate of mince, carrots, cabbage and potatoes. Yummy  .


gotta be time for your journal soon............don't think that makes sense but you know what I mean


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive got the boxset and the 30 years of pain this one does have sound but not on that 1 lol .

wsm was an american idea it starred franco columbu and lou ferrigno in its first airing , thats the one where franco smashed his knee up 1977 .

little fact for ya .... bill kazmaier ate 1000 goldfish in a comp to win 200 bucks he ate 4 times more than his next rival lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No cigar. Big plate of mince, carrots, cabbage and potatoes. Yummy  .


How disappointing , being a strongman I'd have expected you to be drinking Irn Bru and eating girders ....  oh well another illusion shattered


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

WSM qualifying tour was on challenge last night

Travis Ortmayer broke the world record on 475 lb stone

Think it was from 2009


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> gotta be time for your journal soon............don't think that makes sense but you know what I mean


Would have started it beginning of this month but have had a couple of problems. Haven't been able to train for nearly four weeks now. Will explain soon, hopefully. Will definitely be running a journal and the sooner the better


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you still gonna get on stage?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> you still gonna get on stage?


If I can get sorted, and IF I have the guts.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Would have started it beginning of this month but have had a couple of problems. Haven't been able to train for nearly four weeks now. Will explain soon, hopefully. Will definitely be running a journal and the sooner the better


looking forward to that myself, you should have a good amount of support on here chap, thats for sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've not updated in a while as I've been really busy with work this week...I don't like work, so have been a miserable fecker for the last few days.

Also some complete [email protected] crashed into the celica (again)



Been doing cardio and keto...dropped a few more poundages

Shoulder is improving ...think 1 more visit to the physio and should be sorted

Got my CBT tomorrow, and picking up my new bike on Monday...just a 125 commuter bike


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've not updated in a while as I've been really busy with work this week...I don't like work, so have been a miserable fecker for the last few days.
> 
> Also some complete [email protected] crashed into the celica (again)
> 
> ...


nice boke, good that the shoulders holding well and youve lost a few more pounds, your defo in the swing of things now...you get the guy who clipped your car


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sack the bike !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> nice boke, good that the shoulders holding well and youve lost a few more pounds, your defo in the swing of things now...you get the guy who clipped your car


yeah...BMW driver...all going through insurance


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Sack the bike !


why's that Milky?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Passed the CBT in the pi55ing down rain, thunder and lightning today...Was good fun..Pick up new bike tomorrow..Yeeea


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. How much does the bike weigh?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha ...I'll soon be back and I'll be pressing that mofo above my head...I will add the weight then


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats cbt, sorry if i should know


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cognitive Behavioural Therapy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Compulsory Basic Training..You need to pass this to ride up to 125cc on the road...After this it is full bike test...

In and out of cones, figure of 8, emergency stops, riding on road, all that malarky...enjoyed it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Cognitive Behavioural Therapy


This would probably have been more beneficial to me... lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Cognitive Behavioural Therapy


i believed that before i saw the next comment from tass, and wrote a comment bout 8lines long about when i done it and just before clicking reply, i noticed it was a joke


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Compulsory Basic Training..You need to pass this to ride up to 125cc on the road...After this it is full bike test...
> 
> In and out of cones, figure of 8, emergency stops, riding on road, all that malarky...enjoyed it


how much that cost, it simple enouigh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

£120

Course lasts a full day....the name really describes it very well..It is basic training so that you don't kill yourself on the road...The instructors normally have a good craic with you..It's good fun...

You've got to be an uncoordinated, numpty fcuker to fail...Although one mofo did.

I actually did the CBT and my full test about ten years ago but never got to even apply for my full bike licence due to a boozy incident in my car.....CVNT!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

well hows diet coming along, did you try that metformin stuff, you still got the same problems staying in ketosis


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Metformin never arrived. Checked and my card was declined...strange.....

yeah tried all sorts of things, but my body just doesn't wanna stay in ketosis.

Lost quite a few pounds, but cravings took over and pigged out last three days...put it all back on...

Gotta sort it out..

I can't wait to get training again...helps to keep me disciplined diet wise....got physio on Thursday and hoping it will be the last time...my shoulder has improved a lot more but still not quite there

Hoping to get this looking like a training journal again soon...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

was wondering why it went quiet in here...dont rush the shoulder what ever you do, itll come along...you didnt manage to ask aubuilt why your body mighten still in ketosis...at least you know you can lose the weight, just once everythings on track you'll see better results


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I did 'speak' to Ausbuilt.

He said to take 2 tablespoons of MCT oil before bed...Tried it..tried all sorts of things

He did recommend the metformin aswell...I dunno..might just go back to a clean cal reduced diet....lowish carbs...haven't really decided yet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I did 'speak' to Ausbuilt.
> 
> He said to take 2 tablespoons of MCT oil before bed...Tried it..tried all sorts of things
> 
> He did recommend the metformin aswell...I dunno..might just go back to a clean cal reduced diet....lowish carbs...haven't really decided yet


well if your not looking for a quick fix then low carbs seems good or carb cycling, been inerested in it so will try it some time in new year


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

carb cycling looks complicated


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> carb cycling looks complicated


not when you read in to it, i thinks its quite simple really, just google it and some great links on it, cant mind but i think it works high carb day - med carb day- no carb day and repeat so at least meals will be variety and tasty, you perserve muscle this way from what i read


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

might do some research....I'm kinda sick of eating so much fat


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> might do some research....I'm kinda sick of eating so much fat


ya should, good to try new things to shock the body, with carb cycling it isn;t repetive every day which is key


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Metformin never arrived. Checked and my card was declined...strange.....
> 
> yeah tried all sorts of things, but my body just doesn't wanna stay in ketosis.
> 
> ...


No Backsliding or excuses .......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. Come on mate. We're all behind you on this :thumbup1: It will get easier once you get back to training.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah it will definitely be easier when I do get training again....

Just got no focus or drive at the moment...In a rut

I will be going back to the original diet as well...targeted carbs...I was pleased with the initial progress, so will give that a shot again

Physio in the morning and hoping it will be the final session (although I'm not holding my breath)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just be careful you don't rush back too early, mate. I know it's frustrating but the last thing you need is another setback.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on mate you have been a great help to me so dont let yourself down....

My god its only down to you lot on here l havent fallen off the wagon so to speak...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have it all down in theory...just putting it into practise I struggle with


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I have it all down in theory...just putting it into practise I struggle with


no truer words spoken, your injury is probaly playing at the back of your mind, ever thought about taking up swimming, i find it the only interesting cardio about, and better than running


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I have it all down in theory...just putting it into practise I struggle with


Dont we all...........

Good thing is we have the tools to put it right afterwards....

The best diet in the world is the one you can follow....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> no truer words spoken, your injury is probaly playing at the back of your mind, ever thought about taking up swimming, i find it the only interesting cardio about, and better than running


I really enjoy swimming. Physio reckons it's the best form of cardio. He also said not to do it until shoulder is completely healed :cursing:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I really enjoy swimming. Physio reckons it's the best form of cardio. He also said not to do it until shoulder is completely healed :cursing:


okay and indication on when, i started swimming this week and feel the shoulder stronger cause of it, but dont rush it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> okay and indication on when, i started swimming this week and feel the shoulder stronger cause of it, but dont rush it


I may give swimming a go myself, should get some interesting looks in the pool l reckon....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> okay and indication on when, i started swimming this week and feel the shoulder stronger cause of it, but dont rush it


will ask physio tomorrow about what I can do and when


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I may give swimming a go myself, should get some interesting looks in the pool l reckon....


I'm a bit worried about getting back into the pool...Might get harpooned and converted into margarine


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I'm a bit worried about getting back into the pool...Might get harpooned and converted into margarine


Tell you what to do and l am DEADLY serious here..... get yourself on the sun beds... EVERYONE feels better with a tan mate trust me...

You look better, you feel better, it then starts the circle all over again...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll give it a go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Tell you what to do and l am DEADLY serious here..... get yourself on the sun beds... EVERYONE feels better with a tan mate trust me...
> 
> You look better, you feel better, it then starts the circle all over again...


good advice , its funny just how good a sunbed session can make you feel , i always feel great after .


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Hey Tass hows it going mate hope the injury is better lets have an update mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where we up too mate ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Hey Tass hows it going mate hope the injury is better lets have an update mate?





Milky said:


> Where we up too mate ??


Not much to report really

Saw physio the other day..He says I can start swimming...He also says probably can't do weights again 'for a couple of months'

Saying that, most physios don't really like us heavy lifters...He (and one of the other physios I seen) said to me when I do start weights again to use machines and light weights....I just laughed in their faces, pressed them overhead, then slamdunked them

The shoulder is really getting me down...I've got no discipline at the moment...getting fatter.....Just really pi55ed off

Although the shoulder does seem to be improving, I might go back to the doctor and get a scan done...I think there is more of a problem than just contracted tendons and tight muscles.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Not much to report really
> 
> Saw physio the other day..He says I can start swimming...He also says probably can't do weights again 'for a couple of months'
> 
> ...


STOP GETTING FATTER!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Feck it...Going for 20 stone of pure blubber


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Feck it...Going for 20 stone of pure blubber


 Want 20 stone of blubber? Go pull Dawn French :') if not, get strict mate  btw middle progress pics are great !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Want 20 stone of blubber? Go pull Dawn French :') if not, get strict mate  btw middle progress pics are great !


LOL..Thanks for the comment about progress pics...I will get back there and beyond...I will look like my avi


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Best of luck to you, this thread pops up every few weeks so I'll have a look for progress mate


----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

> Goal: Get strong, fit and healthy with a good body.


I believe you can , keep up the hard work


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Swimming should be great for your shoulder. light resistance and get it moving again. Most injuries "set" when there is not real movment of the area. sometimes you have to add a little pain to get through the otherside but obviously without overdoing it. Pain is the body's way of saying take it easy but its also like for example itching is a sign that the cut is healing. a small amount of pain can be a good thing.

there are plenty of things you can do once you got you motivation. even if its just lifting the bar by itself to keep you in the swing of things. Neck training. forearm training, seated calf, back extentions the list goes on and on. hell you can even do bicep concentration curls / preacher curls if you wanted.

If your reall stuck in a rut then you gotta re look at what your doing

Set a new goal. one that you will acheive quickly as meating your goal will spur you to go futher next time. Change up your routine, maybe a month of cardio and light weight high rep to start you off again. Change your diet, change your supps. hell even change your gym around and training times. Turn it all up on its head and start again

This is the first time i have seen this journal since i new how to sub things and have subbed now so i wanna see training going on !!!!

Set backs are there to test you, you gotta be the one to take the bull by the horns and say i want it as this is where most men will stop but the stronge, more dedicated men will carry on and its in you to carry on. Be mentally strong and go further


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you do leg extensions/curls & leg press?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on Tass. There's all sorts you can be doing if you really want to.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it took a photo from a wedding to kick me into gear. My mum said it was a really nice photo of me , and all I saw was fat, overweight and not good...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Swimming should be great for your shoulder. light resistance and get it moving again. Most injuries "set" when there is not real movment of the area. sometimes you have to add a little pain to get through the otherside but obviously without overdoing it. Pain is the body's way of saying take it easy but its also like for example itching is a sign that the cut is healing. a small amount of pain can be a good thing.
> 
> there are plenty of things you can do once you got you motivation. even if its just lifting the bar by itself to keep you in the swing of things. Neck training. forearm training, seated calf, back extentions the list goes on and on. hell you can even do bicep concentration curls / preacher curls if you wanted.
> 
> ...


This is really good advice ! Come on Tass , stop looking at what you can't do , get your head (and mouth) out of the fridge freezer and start thinking about stuff you can do that doesn't stress the shoulder too much ... you were doing so well it would be a shame to go back to square one..................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Swimming should be great for your shoulder. light resistance and get it moving again. Most injuries "set" when there is not real movment of the area. sometimes you have to add a little pain to get through the otherside but obviously without overdoing it. Pain is the body's way of saying take it easy but its also like for example itching is a sign that the cut is healing. a small amount of pain can be a good thing.
> 
> there are plenty of things you can do once you got you motivation. even if its just lifting the bar by itself to keep you in the swing of things. Neck training. forearm training, seated calf, back extentions the list goes on and on. hell you can even do bicep concentration curls / preacher curls if you wanted.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 29th July, 2011*

Okay naggers (thanks by the way) some Leg training

10 min warm-up x-trainer, dynamic stretches

*Leg Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 50Kg

1x12 100Kg

*Work sets*

1x8 160Kg

1x8 180Kg

1x8 200Kg

*Calf Press on Leg Press Machine*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 50Kg

1x12 100Kg

*Work sets*

1x10 130Kg

1x10 140Kg

1x10 150Kg

*Leg Extension*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 20Kg

1x12 30Kg

*Work sets*

3x8 40Kg

*Leg Curl*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 20Kg

1x12 30Kg

*Work sets*

3x8 40Kg

Warm Down

10 min bike, static stretches

Really good session actually..Smashed it&#8230;Threw up after the leg extensions, and again after the leg curls. ..100% effort


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Tass , good to see you back in the frame (as it were !)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Well done Tass , good to see you back in the frame (as it were !)


x2


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

+1


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a happy man knowing your heaving your guts up with effort. nice one Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I am a happy man knowing your heaving your guts up with effort. nice one Tass


haha...It's the first time I've eaten any carbs in a while as well...Didn't stay in me long


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> haha...It's the first time I've eaten any carbs in a while as well...Didn't stay in me long


One way to drop a bit of weight I suppose ......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Legs huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurt today...Yeah buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Legs huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurt today...Yeah buddy


GREAT feeling mate isnt it...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of standing required today at Dartford's Strongest Man


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice to hear the legs are getting a propper workout

mine aint to great today due to due to about 30 hours of dancing at the weekend !!!! feels like i done calf raises for 2 days !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice to hear the legs are getting a propper workout
> 
> mine aint to great today due to due to about 30 hours of dancing at the weekend !!!! feels like i done calf raises for 2 days !!!!


Ah ! good cardio though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i would have dropped some weight if I had'nt eaten chips, burgers, bacon and drank loads of booze !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What happened to just four bottles of beer..........hmm..was never gonna happen


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I did have for just every few hours !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I did have four, just every few hours !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been giving some thought to diet..Sacking off keto..My body doesn't want to go into ketosis.

Aiming for around 2000 kcals, 150g protein (lbm in lbs), carbs and fats can look after themselves.

Working nights this week, so gonna concentrate on a little cardio, abs and lots of stretching/mobility work

*Wednesday 3rd August, 2011*

17st 7.5 lbs

19:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

20:00 Meal 1 - 50g ham, 3 eggs, 15g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 2 - 132g braeburn apple, 100g dry roasted nuts, 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 - 99g cooked weight chicken, 5ml olive oil, 175 boiled pots, 60g green beans, 75g carrots, 40ml milk for tea

04:30 Meal 4 - 200g cantaloupe melon, 40ml milk for tea

06:30 Meal 5 - 110g ham, 48g romaine, 30g cucumber, 25g cheddar, 5ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 30g shake, 30g peanut butter

*Food Totals* - 2289 Kcals, 134g Fat (53%), 103g Carb (18%), 166g Protein (29%)

*Thursday 4th August, 2011*

17st 6.5 lbs

16:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

18:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 20mins bike 7.8Km

*Abs *

Decline crunch 2x10

Captains chair 2x8

Cable crunch 1x15 20Kg, 1x15 30Kg

Side Bends L/R 1x15 20Kg

20:00 Meal 1 - Porridge, 50g oats, 10g whey, 180ml semi milk, 40ml milk for coffee

23:30 Meal 2 - 132g braeburn apple, 120g banana, 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 - 141g peppered mackerel, 175 boiled pots, 70g green beans, 75g carrots, 40ml milk for tea

04:30 Meal 4 - 200g cantaloupe melon, 40ml milk for tea

06:30 Meal 5 - 100g turkey, 40g romaine, 30g cucumber, 30g cheddar, 5ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 30g shake, 250g cottage cheese

*Food Totals* - 1978 Kcals, 82g Fat, 159g Carb, 151g Protein


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like a plan it the keto wasn't working. Just keep pluggling away. :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Been giving some thought to diet..Sacking off keto..My body doesn't want to go into ketosis.
> 
> Aiming for around 2000 kcals, 150g protein (lbm in lbs), carbs and fats can look after themselves.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan there tass, looking good.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work ... keep it up!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

that plan and diet is pretty quality tassy..gotta admit even though been busy so neglected the journals abit, yours is probaly the most informative in terms of diet and training...not sure if this is true but been told doing abs when carrying abit of weight only strengths the ab muscles which push your stomach out even more


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Stomach vaccums and planks all the way to a flat stomach !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Liposuction is the way forward


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 5th August, 2011*

17:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

18:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 25mins bike 9.5Km

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:30 Meal 2 - 120g braeburn apple, 140g banana, 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 - 150g beef mince, 175 boiled pots, 60g broccoli, 75g carrots, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 200g cantaloupe melon, 80g clementine, 40ml milk for tea

04:30 *Cardio* - 57min walk

06:30 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 50g mayo light, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 30g shake, 125g cottage cheese

*Food Totals* - 1908 Kcals, 88g Fat, 123g Carb, 156g Protein

*Notes*

Did 2 lots of cardio...Ate clean...Can't do any more....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning Tass , up bright and early I see  any ideas when you will be back training proper ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning Gresh...working Nights at the moment, so it is evening for me at the moment. Weird.

Not sure about the weights. Got docs again Tues and gonna ask for a scan to see what is really going on.

It's starting to really pi55 me off now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I can imagine you must be frustrated , still at least you are doing cardio and back on track with your diet


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi tass,

have you seen a physio about your shoulder? I had 6 weeks of playing after I was midsdiagnosed as having a 'frozen shoulder' when in fact it was an impingment fixed by band exercises...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate, sorry, joining in the thread late.

Just wondering - sorry if already covered - you had any blood work and especially liver function/health tests done, after your long battle with the booze?

The liver is cornerstone to every process we do in this game, especially burning fat...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Hi tass,
> 
> have you seen a physio about your shoulder? I had 6 weeks of playing after I was midsdiagnosed as having a 'frozen shoulder' when in fact it was an impingment fixed by band exercises...


Seen three different physios so far..All three did something different...They're just guessing and taking my wonga

Got Docs Tuesday to ask for MRI scan to see WTF is actually going on?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Hey mate, sorry, joining in the thread late.
> 
> Just wondering - sorry if already covered - you had any blood work and especially liver function/health tests done, after your long battle with the booze?
> 
> The liver is cornerstone to every process we do in this game, especially burning fat...


Hi matey.

I have had blood tests and, surprisingly, everything is fine.

The liver was 'slightly damaged but nothing to worry about' according to the doc.

Saying that, I have absolutely no confidence or trust in medical staff whatsoever, so who knows.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Hi matey.
> 
> I have had blood tests and, surprisingly, everything is fine.
> 
> ...


No problem mate, was just curious as to the effect of that level of drinking, for that timescale. Some folks seem to get away with it more than others - sounds like your one of the lucky ones 

I had a brush with the booze myself, 2ish years of intensive drinking, then maybe another 2ish binging at weekends. Cut it right down at the end of 2009.

I've never tested out my liver, like you, no confidence in docs and all outward signs are good so.... *shrugs shoulders*

I did give myself an ulcer though, which nearly hospitalised me in the middle of last year, just as I was about to step on stage at the NABBA Brits of all time grrrr

Is your stomach OK? No issues there?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The only problem I have with my stomach is that it is massive.

It's amazing what the body can cope with really.

Well done for cutting the booze right back. A 'friend' of mine has a bad ulcer and he still drinks every day...Another 'friend' has mouth cancer from the drinking and smoking. That's how mad the drug is really.

I have put the word friend in apostrophies, as, funnily enough, since I stopped drinking, I haven't seen them at all.

I have been lucky really considering.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Since following the diet you and Aus helped me along with my stomach has been better than its been in 20 yrs...

Cheers to you both BTW


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Seen three different physios so far..All three did something different...They're just guessing and taking my wonga
> 
> Got Docs Tuesday to ask for MRI scan to see WTF is actually going on?


fair enough - got a guy at work who they are stuggling to diagnose...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Since following the diet you and Aus helped me along with my stomach has been better than its been in 20 yrs...
> 
> Cheers to you both BTW


We just guided you...You walked the path...Well done Milky mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Soooo, finished me set of seven nights..Thank fcuk for that.

Over the past week, been eating on average 2000 calories per day, consisting of approximately 150g protein, 150g carbs, 85g fats. A little bit of cardio, but not every day as I have no energy whatsoever when working nights. I did try though.

Gained 7 pounds !!!!!!!!!

Current weight 18 stone dead !!!!

Damn you to hell slow metabolism and carbs !!!

Gonna drop carbs down to about 40g per day, and up good fats and see how that goes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thought you were down to 16 stone ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Soooo, finished me set of seven nights..Thank fcuk for that.
> 
> Over the past week, been eating on average 2000 calories per day, consisting of approximately 150g protein, 150g carbs, 85g fats. A little bit of cardio, but not every day as I have no energy whatsoever when working nights. I did try though.
> 
> ...


Keep up the efforts and you'll find a way to succeed eventually


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, come on Tass. We're all behind you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> thought you were down to 16 stone ?


I got down to under 15 at one point.

Think I might go out and start a fcuking riot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I got down to under 15 at one point.
> 
> Think I might go out and start a fcuking riot


so whats happend tass ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I stopped smoking and didn't stop eating for about 6 weeks, gained then.

Not been training due to my injury..got in a rut, let cardio go.

Been trying diff diets...keto, low-fat...Just keep gaining fat....?????


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I stopped smoking and didn't stop eating for about 6 weeks, gained then.
> 
> Not been training due to my injury..got in a rut, let cardio go.
> 
> Been trying diff diets...keto, low-fat...Just keep gaining fat....?????


Personally i would not bother with all these diets as a start diet, most of them are great for people with low bf that want to loose more. If i was you i would follow the KISS Keep It Simple Stupid Format and eat clean and burn more cals than you eat. Its esier than you would think but the hardest part with anything is actually doing it, Making it the habit and breaking the old habit. once this is done its plain sailing but as an ex alchoholic you know this

It is the same format but a different substance


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw doc today...she's gonna shoot some roids into my shoulder on Friday.

Does this mean I will have one massive shoulder?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Saw doc today...she's gonna shoot some roids into my shoulder on Friday.
> 
> Does this mean I will have one massive shoulder?


HAHA

Think you will find its cortisone injection that breaks down the tissue that is damaged and reduces inflamation. its almost the opposite so you will have a tiny shoulder !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Going through some old crap today and came across some old pics..

Thought I'd give everyone a laugh

I think I was either 14 or 15 in these photos







hehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

few good gurn faces your pulling there

At 14 -15years old you got a good frame there tass, potential to be a big bugger. alot bigger than i was at that age !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was bigger then than you are now...PMSL...joking

I thought I was a beast at the time...Actually I was fcuking strong back then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

check out those curtains...lololol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass you were not far of my size then as i am now. Just goes to show you got a good frame worth working on.

hope for you your injection goes alright on friday and releaves the pain but if it dont i hope you can find a way of working around it. late 90's i take it with that mushroom curtain mop chop !!!!!

Tempted to put a pic of me at that age as i had long hair to my shoulders !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

do it do it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

late 90's...no that was about 1988


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> late 90's...no that was about 1988


Geez how old are you !!!!

Was you into the acid scene then, Two toned jeans and a puffer jacket or naff co jacket !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

just looked and your 37

Always thought you were about 30ish !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually I am 38 now...old faaaart


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hello hello, what injection you getting on friday? Been neglecting journals as been busy so everything going fine diet and training wise


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I must admit I have been feeling neglected of late..Shame on you mofo.

I think it's a steroid called cortisol they inject into your shoulder.

Hoping it helps

Just heating up shoulder, then a lot of stretching and off for a swim to see how I get on.

How did your job interview go?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I must admit I have been feeling neglected of late..Shame on you mofo.
> 
> I think it's a steroid called cortisol they inject into your shoulder.
> 
> ...


went fine, not expecting to get it though...your shoulder giving you more problems, it not eased of at all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I see a physio..It improves for a few days, but then it's back to normal

I just realised what I typed. I now consider living in pain to be 'normal'

Anyway, just had a swim. Felt a couple of painful twinges, but otherwise ok.

*Fasted Cardio* - 25mins swim - 10 lengths breast stoke, 10 lengths front crawl


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a cortisol shot in the shoulder today....This better fcuking work, or I don't know WTF to do............


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Had a cortisol shot in the shoulder today....This better fcuking work, or I don't know WTF to do............


Hopefully it does mate I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I suffer a little with my left shoulder nothing to serious and that's bad enough yours sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm close to chopping the fuker off


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm close to chopping the fuker off


Thats one way to get the weight on the scales down !!!!

its make or brake really but most of it is in your mind so to speak ( i do know it is in your shoulder )

I say a guy yesterday when i was riding my bike on the road come past me fast. i was going a bit slower due to my girly legs hurting ( ahh boo fuking hoo !!!! ) and this dude when by on his racer real fast. first thing i noticed was he was about 55 - 60 ish then the next thing i notice is the dudes got one leg missing from the mid thih down and has a metal leg in place !!!!!!

Theres me winging about my legs and this guy thats twice my age has only one and hes not winging and fitter than i will ever be.

Sometimes doctors, physios's chiros etc etc cant help you as much as you would hope they can and sometimes self help is better. i got more releif from my back by asking the doctors to prescribe me certain drugs that i had research and doing stretches and exercises i had looked up, Obviously this can not always be the case but i feel that sometimes a step back to move 2 forward is the right thing so putting your self through a little pain to get releif in the long run could be your answer.

and i always feel that very light movement of exercise is the way forward for injury rather than complete rest but obviously do not put hte area under any real pressure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried military press the other day with a standard bar (6 Kg). It felt okay...Didn't feel right , but no real pain.

I am just concerned that I may fcuk it up good and proper and will have the pain for the rest of my life. This is why I am hesitant at the moment.

All the docs and physios have told me not to lift, but, yeah, I agree with you, I don't usually trust them anyway.

One physio told me to only use machines and light weights when I do go back to training. I literally laughed right in his face


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I tried military press the other day with a standard bar (6 Kg). It felt okay...Didn't feel right , but no real pain.
> 
> I am just concerned that I may fcuk it up good and proper and will have the pain for the rest of my life. This is why I am hesitant at the moment.
> 
> ...


Sorry .....

What does this bit mean ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

not sure to be honest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> not sure to be honest


Easy in theory... impossible in practice...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You know your body best, Tass. Not doctors, or friends or me or anyone else. You're right to be cautious but there will come a time when you will know whether the docs right or if he's bullsh1tting you, and if you feel it's the latter you do as retro says and work out a plan that's right for you and through sheer determination and bloody-mindedness you'll make it work if you want it bad enough.

Of course the docs might be right and you just need more rest. Only you can be the true judge of this.

I've had several injuries that have laid me up for months at a time over the years. Yes, it's frustrating, but par for the course I'm afraid.

All the best, mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I could get a safety squat bar






I could do these mothers...Anyone know of an attachment for an oly bar that does this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I could get a safety squat bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could do those myself mate..... top thing that !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The bars around £300...I'm sure there must be an attachment that does the same thing...I'll keep looking


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I could get a safety squat bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one and a bar too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lol..good form


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right..been giving it some thought and come up with an improvisation






Light training starts again on Monday

Oh yeah...I haven't really got that fat....The camera adds 10 pounds....

Yeah, yeah 'How many cameras are on me then...?'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Right..been giving it some thought and come up with an improvisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice deep squats there mate, looking good.

I'll use a different line, "How many cameras did you eat?"

Actually, your not as big a guy as I had expected, all looking good mate, keep the shizz up!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I could get a safety squat bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do but cant remember where id seen it , it kinda bolts on to an oly bar .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zercher squats or use the towel excellent demonstration reps .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I seen one called a Top Squat Attachment...Only seems available in the states though...

My towel does the same job..Not sure how much weight I'd want to hold though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I seen one called a Top Squat Attachment...Only seems available in the states though...
> 
> My towel does the same job..Not sure how much weight I'd want to hold though


stick with the towel its not for much longer .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> stick with the towel its not for much longer .


I hope


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried a trap bar mate? I haven't tried one myself, but doing deads with a trap bar is actually supposed to be more like a squat, and won't put stress on your shoulder. As I say, I haven't tried it myself, but may be worth looking into.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just had a look at those trap bar squats...Well.....they're deadlifts from what I can tell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah they are deadlifts with a different grip .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

they are deadlifts, but because of the position of your body the stress placed is more similar to that of the squat than the dead (according to Stuart McRobert in 'Beyond Brawn', anyhow). As I said, I haven't tried it myself, just thought it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got a couple of training partners today.

Here they are


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha good video


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Got a couple of training partners today.
> 
> Here they are


I was going to say it's good to see your gym equipment being used  , but then I saw your squats vid a page back .... so keep it up Tass !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Right..been giving it some thought and come up with an improvisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

How's the shoulder Tass has that injection helped any?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Slight improvement, but not right yet.

Gonna have a light workout tomorrow, Squats, Bench press and deads...see how it goes

Thanks for asking


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you going back for another injection tassy, hope it works


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you going back for another injection tassy, hope it works


im starting to think its an excuse to eat pizza ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> im starting to think its an excuse to eat pizza ....


mmmmmmmmmmm pizza :drool:

starting to think I may go down the strongman route...I can eat whatever the hell I want then...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you going back for another injection tassy, hope it works


just had an injection on Friday


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Slight improvement, but not right yet.
> 
> Gonna have a light workout tomorrow, Squats, Bench press and deads...see how it goes
> 
> Thanks for asking


Your welcome mate don't push to hard especially on bench that's can irritates my shoulder a fair bit at times


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like the fires burning again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 16th August, 2011*

*
*

Workout A

Warmup 10min bike 4Km, dynamic stretches

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg,

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 40Kg *

*
*

*
Bench *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 6Kg

1x5 11Kg

1x3 20Kg,

1x2 25Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 30Kg *

*
*

*
Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 42.5Kg

1x3 45Kg,

1x2 47.5Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 50Kg*

*
*

*
Notes*

Was aware of shoulder during bench, but wasn't painful at all. Workout felt quite hard even at the low weights.

Few twinges in shoulder after workout. Icing and heating now.






12:00 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

13:00* Training*

14:30 Meal 2 -30g whey in water

15:30 Meal 3 - 213g rump steak, 356g baked potato, 200g beans, 10g butter, 5g mustard mayo 40ml milk for tea

17:00 40ml milk for tea

19:30 Meal 4 - 153g melon, green tea

21:00 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 50g mayo light, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1756 KCals, 164g Protein, 158g Carbs, 52g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 16th August, 2011*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Well done


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Well done mate was it good to get back into it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great news the pain subsided, loving the home videos, did you get all your gear for your home gym at once or build up over time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Well done mate was it good to get back into it?


Thanks fella. Yeah it was really good to get back into it actually.

Going light really helps on perfecting form. I was never really happy with squats before...I just watched Rippetoe's DVD and they never really felt right.

Since watching the 'So you think you can squat' series on u-tube, I am much happier with my form. It looks (I think) and feels right now.

I do still have concerns that I might be fcuking up my shoulder further, but I'm just gonna carry on and stay light on the pressing exercises.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> great news the pain subsided, loving the home videos, did you get all your gear for your home gym at once or build up over time


All at once. Oh, apart from the bumper plates..I bought these about a month after cos my weights are small in diameter. The total including flooring was around £1400.

The way I look at it is that this gear is gonna last a lifetime..Plus, I'm wedged up, so don't really give a sh1t about the money. 

I'm saving a fortune by not drinking and smoking. Worked it out to be around £140 per week


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> All at once. Oh, apart from the bumper plates..I bought these about a month after cos my weights are small in diameter. The total including flooring was around £1400.
> 
> The way I look at it is that this gear is gonna last a lifetime..Plus, I'm wedged up, so don't really give a sh1t about the money.
> 
> I'm saving a fortune by not drinking and smoking. Worked it out to be around £140 per week


good fella, its amazing how much drink and cigs cost, only drink but it puts me out a fortune with cost of alcohol/missed days at work/court fines...your gear looks really good, i bought a home gym bout 8years ago and the motion was terrible, felt like it was covered in rust


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Alcohol cost me a lot more than just cash


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Alcohol cost me a lot more than just cash


well the training etc will keep you focused, it can be the worst and best thing at times


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Big comeback with vid

Brilliant tass. I would suggest lighter still and up them reps and sets going slow and intense. this should minimise the injury relapse and also you will not know what hit you. The DOMS will be so painful your foget about your shoulder.

Good work dude


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, mate. That's more like it. As retro says light weight and reps is the way forward in your situation imo :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Should I just stick to compounds?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Should I just stick to compounds?


I would personally, mate. But you know best how the lifts feel so be your own judge. Just don't rush things  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The compounds are fine really. Even shoulder press is fine. I have no pain..I never did.

It's just getting my arm in the position for holding the bar for squats...I just cannot do it without excruciating pain.

I will stay light for now.

How many reps/sets do people think?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Depends how many exercises you do a session. I wouldn't do more than 3/4 sets max if you're doing high reps as it can get a tad boring repping away, and that's when form can slip.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Depends how many exercises you do a session. I wouldn't do more than 3/4 sets max *if you're doing high reps as it can get a tad boring repping away*, and that's when form can slip.


seconded!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

10/20/50 reps ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

3 sets @ 20 or 1 set @ 50.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> 3 sets @ 20 or *1 set @ 50*.


That's bordering on cardio....

Thanks Ming


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3 sets of 20 it is


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

When I first started back I did a few exercises in set of 100. Not all in one go but rest pause. The doms are agonising  .


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> When I first started back I did a few exercises in set of 100. Not all in one go but rest pause. The doms are agonising  .


I use this approach too sometimes - good fun! 

Love this journal by the way! Very entertaining! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Avena said:


> I use this approach too sometimes - good fun!
> 
> Love this journal by the way! Very entertaining! :thumb:


tass grab your squat towel you`ve pulled  (joking avena)

tas you still up for hastings in 2 weeks ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i would recommend gvt to anyone.

I think it can be a tad boring for some people but i am actually enjoying it. Your right about the form can slip but that is only if you let your mind wonder. Maybe you should try a three day slip and do a differnt combo of rep sets on each one and see what suits your body. Rest pause is a good idea as well

Ever done front squats or hack squats ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> tass grab your squat towel you`ve pulled  (joking avena)
> 
> tas you still up for hastings in 2 weeks ?


I should be so lucky....haha

Yeah definitely up for Hastings..Me and my camera will be there....What time do the ladies start on the Saturday?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Well i would recommend gvt to anyone.
> 
> I think it can be a tad boring for some people but i am actually enjoying it. Your right about the form can slip but that is only if you let your mind wonder. Maybe you should try a three day slip and do a differnt combo of rep sets on each one and see what suits your body. Rest pause is a good idea as well
> 
> Ever done front squats or hack squats ?


I looked at gvt..It just seems mental to me...lol

Tried front squats can't do them...don't have access to hack squat machine...Neither me nor my gym has one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the wifes is 11;00-1400 although may be longer i`ll be there with her about 9;30 10;00 .

then same time on sunday for mine 

be a great day with some famous strongman/woman faces too .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it....I'll ring you when I arrive


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I looked at gvt..It just seems mental to me...lol
> 
> Tried front squats can't do them...don't have access to hack squat machine...Neither me nor my gym has one


gotta admit it can be hard but none of us are into it for an easy ride. there an 8x8 version as well, You dont need a machine to hack squat. just grab the bar behind you, lift and squat


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/bars/olympic-safety-squat-bar.html

^ expensive but great in your current position .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/bars/olympic-safety-squat-bar.html
> 
> ^ expensive but great in your current position .


that's the cheapest one I've seen...I was looking at these when I came up with the 'towel squat'

Hmm, maybe I should apply for a patent on Tassotti's Towel Squat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Was giving the high-rep stuff some thought.

Thought I'd try OHP.

Started off sensibly with just the bar, but got carried away and started pressing 47.5 Kg.....Didn't quite make the ton


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

very good pressing tech m8 not many stick their head through .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you think I need to do more reps?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back in action ......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Do you think I need to do more reps?


25 is enough for me , it all goes down to your goal , lifting big and heavy can burn fat so can light and lots of reps .

maybe you should try the gvt (good luck) and go do some strongman training on a weekend ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> very good pressing tech m8 not many stick their head through .


X2.

Mate, I'm well impressed with this. What an effort with quality form to boot. I would be proud of that set and then some :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do you think I need to do more reps?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, form is consistent...ie each rep looks the same as the one before.....?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> So, form is consistent...ie each rep looks the same as the one before.....?


Almost identical lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 18th August, 2011*

*
*

Workout B

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

1x20 Bodyweight

1x15 20Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x8 40Kg *

*
*

*
Press *

*
Work Sets*

*
1x20 6Kg *

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 6Kg

1x15 14Kg

*Work Sets*

1x18 40Kg

1x15 40Kg

1x10 40Kg

*Cardio* - 20 min bike, 8.0 m

*Notes*

Went really light on the shoulder press. Didn't feel right. I look pregnant. Oh sh1t

Squats a little high. Weight comes forward onto front of foot a few times, but that's down to the towel.

Need to keep back flat for every rep on the rows.

Everything else was fine, apart from the fact I am really unfit. Was fcuked after just this.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good effort m8 :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Tass ... keep going ...

(and yes you do look a bit pregnant !  )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice one tass, I bet it feels good to feel fuked again !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent work mate!! and on a note, you last longer on cardio than I do, lol!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Excellent work mate!! and on a note, you last longer on cardio than I do, lol!!!


Cardio ? is that some sort of supplement ? :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Cardio ? is that some sort of supplement ? :whistling:


it's this stupid thing that people do...mostly done with the legs, and really...I think the suppliment should be a mix of jack3d, warrior rage, hemo rage, anything with rage in it and have a leg operation to have some cheetas legs and then I may indulge in it more!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 21st August, 2011*

18st 3lbs

15:00 80ml milk for coffee

16:00 4 slices edam

17:00 *Cardio - 30min bike, 12km, 413 cals burnt*

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 100g cantaloupe melon, 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 -102g chicken, 60g cauli, 60g broccoli, 60g green beans, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 100g cantaloupe melon, 40ml milk for tea

04:30 *Cardio - 65min fast walk*

06:00 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 50g mayo light, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* - 1678 Kcals, 94g Fat, 40g Carb, 168g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Going low on kcals? Bold results take bold actions! :rockon:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Avena said:


> Going low on kcals? Bold results take bold actions! :rockon:


With my snail-like metabolism, any more kcals and I just gain fat.... :cursing: :cursing:

After yesterday though, I did lose 7.5 pounds :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> With my snail-like metabolism, any more kcals and I just gain fat.... :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> After yesterday though, I did lose 7.5 pounds :thumb:


I am the same with my metabolism mate, have an under active thryoid and its a tw*t !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am the same with my metabolism mate, have an under active thryoid and its a tw*t !!


Do you take pills for it or anything?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Do you take pills for it or anything?


125 mcg's thyroxin every day mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 22nd August, 2011*

17st 9.5lbs (-7.5bs)

16:30 80ml milk for coffee

17:00 *Cardio - 37min swim, 20 lengths breast stroke, 10 lengths front crawl*

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 2 sausages, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 100g cantaloupe melon, green tea

01:00 Meal 3 -129g peppered mackerel, 100g cauli, 75g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 100g cantaloupe melon, green tea

04:30 *Cardio - 41min fast walk*

06:00 Meal 5 - 100g turkey, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 25g whey in water

*Food Totals* - 1703 Kcals, 111g Fat, 40g Carb, 136g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw the fourth physio today.

This is the NHS one. It only took 3 months for the appointment to come through.

So, another physio who tells me it might be this, or it could be that.

Everyone's just guessing. Why can't the fcuking Doctor send me to get a scan to actually see what is wrong?

I'll tell you why...Money...They'd rather send me through all this physio BS hoping that the problem will resolve itself rather than spending money to find out what's actually wrong.

Well, let me tell you...The amount of fcuking tax I have paid in my lifetime, I fcuking deserve the best treatment, and if I want a scan, they should fcuking give me one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rant over


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi fukball.....maybe i'll drop in here now and then and abuse you......

good work knocking the booze on the head...............i don't trust ANYONE who doesn't drink UNLESS they are dry alky's so you are ok.

doctors are generally poo and physios are mostly quacks too

train through it all lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Saw the fourth physio today.
> 
> This is the NHS one. It only took 3 months for the appointment to come through.
> 
> ...


You couldn't be more right mate. This was me exactly when I had my disc trouble. They treated me for everything that it might be to save money on a scan, had to give me a scan eventually and found they'd wasted months treating me for the wrong things. [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> hi fukball.....maybe i'll drop in here now and then and abuse you......
> 
> good work knocking the booze on the head...............i don't trust ANYONE who doesn't drink UNLESS they are dry alky's so you are ok.
> 
> ...


Welcome along Urinal.

All abuse appreciated.....:cool:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You couldn't be more right mate. This was me exactly when I had my disc trouble. They treated me for everything that it might be to save money on a scan, had to give me a scan eventually and found they'd wasted months treating me for the wrong things. [email protected]


They certainly are bastards...Bastards is allowed by the way. No need for the 'at' sign.

This physio knew about barbell training and knew what a deadlift was, which surprised me, but again with the machines. Fcuk off with machines...

I've got a feeling this is gonna be a long process, so I'm gonna bite the bullet and buy the safety squat bar.

It will also be good for lunges, good mornings and calf raises so it will be a good investment really (convincing myself there lol)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff, Tass. Good to see that devious mind of yours geared to overcoming your problems again. Do not give in!!!!

The safety bar will double as cool bodybuilding bull bars on your Land Rover :lol: :lol: If you had one that is...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> They certainly are bastards...Bastards is allowed by the way. No need for the 'at' sign.
> 
> This physio knew about barbell training and knew what a deadlift was, which surprised me, but again with the machines. Fcuk off with machines...
> 
> ...


Good for you ... I like people with staying power !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 23rd August, 2011*

*Workout A*

Warmup 8min bike, dynamic stretches, rotator cuff exercises

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 60Kg *

*
*

*
Bench *

*
Work Sets*

*
2x5 20Kg*

*
1x5 40Kg *

*
*

*
Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*1x5 60Kg*

*Cardio*

31min fast walk

*Notes*

Warmed up shoulder completely. Think the injection I had is starting to work.

Squats

I can just about get into lowbar squat position. Hands are not quite there yet. Holding the bar with fingertips, but this is a massive improvement on what I could do before. Happy with that

Bench

Was going for 3 sets of 20 light sets, but I don't like training like that. I ended up putting 40Kg on for 5. Probably too heavy really but shoulder felt fine so thought fcuk it!!!!

Deads

It looks like my back is rounded, but it's just where I am so fcuking fat at the moment.

Overall, it felt like a good workout&#8230;Very happy with that !!






19:00 Meal 1 - 65g oats in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

21:00 *Training*

22:40 Meal 2 -25g whey in water,

23:25 Meal 3 - 25g whey, 131g banana, 103g banana

00:15 Meal 4 - 137g rump steak, 151g baked potato, 200g beans, 5g butter, 5g mustard mayo 40ml milk for tea

04:30 Meal 5 - 125g onion & chive cottage cheese, 40ml milk for tea

08:00 Meal 6 - 2 boiled eggs, 50g ham, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1771 KCals, 154g Protein, 183g Carbs, 47g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks a good workout Tass , good to see you back with decent sets too , just go careful 'cos of your shoulder...

Looks as if you need to relink the vid ... when I tried to run it got the message "This video contains content from EMI who has blocked it in your country for copyright reasons" ............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Really..That's due to the music I added. I always get an email from youtube saying about copyright.. You've seen all the others okay though?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Really..That's due to the music I added. I always get an email from youtube saying about copyright.. You've seen all the others okay though?


Yes others have been fine , this is the first ... suspected it must be the music ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you see it on youtube rather than embedded?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can you see it on youtube rather than embedded?


Nope , get the same message ...........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you move........... :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice work tass, I am liking the vids and your workouts are looking good. Lets just hope you get member of the month as you deserve it more than most


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff tass good stuff looking like your on it again bud :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

With the info provided and the videos, splash of humour this has to be the best journal on here. its a bit like a rollercoaster at the moment but i am sure it will find its level


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL!! Your videos are mental mate...nice squating there and great workout bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice work tass, I am liking the vids and your workouts are looking good. *Lets just hope you get member of the month* as you deserve it more than most


I didn't even realise Id been nominated.

Wow! I feel all warm and fuzzy.

A big thank you to everyone for nominating me (I think you all read this), although I'm not sure I deserve it.

Chuffed !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 24th August, 2011*

18:00 80ml milk for coffee

18:30 *Fasted Cardio - 20min bike, 8.1km, 200 cals burnt*

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 15g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 -147g peppered mackerel, 90g cauli, 55g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 40ml milk for tea

06:00 Meal 5 - 100g turkey, 30g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 Meal 6 - 2 medium boiled eggs, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* - 1771 Kcals, 123g Fat, 28g Carb, 138g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 25th August, 2011*

Right time to get serious with the diet. On non-workout days, I am aiming for 1400-1500 kcals daily. On workout days, 1700-1800.

Lets do this!!!!!

18:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

18:40 *Fasted Cardio - 20min fast walk*

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - green tea

01:00 Meal 3 -210g chicken, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

03:00 *Cardio - 40min fast walk (in the rain)*

04:00 Meal 4 - green tea

06:00 Meal 5 -50g Ham, 50g turkey, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

09:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, milk for tea

*Food Totals - 1373 Kcals*, 77g Fat, 23g Carb, 147g Protein, 3/4 litres water


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know about you mate...but I see alot of people like green tea...is just me or is that stuff rotten?? lol...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Green tea is an 'acquired' taste I reckon, which, yes, usually means it's rank :laugh:

I've got green tea with mango. It's actually really nice and refreshing.

It's supposed to be good for fat loss. Not so sure about that, but I give it a go anyway.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I have tetleys green tea it's the only one I like.

That's sounds nice Tass might give it a try


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think anyone who likes a real strong cup of tea will like green tea but to get any benifits you need to drink at least 6 cups a day, Has alot more caffine in it which helps with weight loss and loads of antioxidant. It should keep you more mental alert as well

I only drink green tea now due to liking the taste but only 3 cups a day.

Cayanne pepper is good for weight loss too, chuck it in your omelettes and cottage cheese


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 26th August, 2011*

*Rest Day*

19:00 40ml milk for coffee

20:00 Meal 1 - 2 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 3 -58g peppered mackerel, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 40ml milk for tea

05:00 Meal 5 -109g Ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

08:00 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, 50g whey in water

*Food Totals* - 1386 Kcals, 78g Fat, 33g Carb, 138g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Green tea is an 'acquired' taste I reckon, which, yes, usually means it's rank :laugh:
> 
> I've got green tea with mango. It's actually really nice and refreshing.
> 
> It's supposed to be good for fat loss. Not so sure about that, but I give it a go anyway.


Haha, yes rank is the meaning of acquired taste, lol!! I may give that other stuff ago...green tea taste like sh*tty perfume I think :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 26th August, 2011*
> 
> *Rest Day*
> 
> ...


Sounds good, mate, and well organised  . You've made me fancy a nice cup of tea. Not green tea, though. Just tea.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do love a nice cuppa builder's tea.....crave it these days...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right. I'm a bit bored at work so knocked up the following.

I got the idea from Mrs Ewen on her youtube account.

My warmup


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 27h August, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg,

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Over Head Press *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 6Kg

1x5 10Kg

1x3 14Kg,

1x2 18Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x10 20Kg - 14Kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 40Kg

1x5 42.5Kg

1x3 45Kg,

1x2 47.5Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 50Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio* - 20min bike, 8.0Km, 154 cals burnt

*Notes*

Squats - Shoulder fine in mid-bar. Still painful in low-bar. Bit more hip-drive required. Ass should carry a 'wide load' sign warning.

OHP - Stayed light, no pain. Now look like I am only pregnant with twins, not triplets.

Rows - Fine

After workout was really aware of the shoulder. Plenty of stretching and ice and all okay.

Actually managed a few shoulder dislocations without any pain today.

16:30 Meal 1 - 50g oats in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

17:30 *Training*

20:00 Meal 2 -25g whey in water, 95g banana

01:00 Meal 3 - 106g rump steak, 206g boiled potato, 200g baked beans, 5g mustard mayo, 40ml milk for tea

03:00 Meal 4 - 110g braeburn apple, 62g clementine, green tea

05:30 Meal 5 - 138g tuna, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 50g mayo light, 40ml milk for tea

07:30 Meal 6 - 125g cottage cheese, 25g whey, 4 oatcakes with 20g peanut butter, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1774 KCals, 143g Protein, 179g Carbs, 54g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why is there a rather camp spider man dancing in your journal tass :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha..just thought it was hilharious ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> hahaha..just thought it was hilharious ...


You gotta replicate his dance as your next warm up video tass spiderman suit aswell:laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, that is weird and funny...and I agree with above post, your vids are mad anyway, DO IT!!!! lol


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

To have had an issue with alcohol and be able to stop yourself, make tough decisions and take on a quest for a better life deserves some respect.

I reckon you've done the hardest part, good luck to you. Enjoy the journey and keep us informed with your progress.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You gotta replicate his dance as your next warm up video tass spiderman suit aswell:laugh:


PMSL. Hahhahaahahahahahha

Yeah a super tight spidy-suit, so everyone can see my love-handles flopping about while I gaily parade around my gym..hahahahahahah


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> To have had an issue with alcohol and be able to stop yourself, make tough decisions and take on a quest for a better life deserves some respect.
> 
> I reckon you've done the hardest part, good luck to you. Enjoy the journey and keep us informed with your progress.


Thank you mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> PMSL. Hahhahaahahahahahha
> 
> Yeah a super tight spidy-suit, so everyone can see my love-handles flopping about while I gaily parade around my gym..hahahahahahah


You would become a cult figure, Tass. Never mind member of the month - member of the decade :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deluxe-Spiderman-Muscle-Adult-Marvel-Costume-XL-42-46-/320749500449?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&hash=item4aae28f821#ht_1732wt_972


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deluxe-Spiderman-Muscle-Adult-Marvel-Costume-XL-42-46-/320749500449?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&hash=item4aae28f821#ht_1732wt_972


buy it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Please, please and pretty please some more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a bit pricey for a joke. There is a spidy-suit on fee-bay for £150...WTF?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It's a bit pricey for a joke. There is a spidy-suit on fee-bay for £150...WTF?


you could train in it all the time :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's a bit pricey for a joke. There is a spidy-suit on fee-bay for £150...WTF?


And go shopping in it. And out jogging. And wear it for Ewan's strongman event. You'll make the local news lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

okay, you've convinced me.....pmsl

Ewen, have you got a link to the comp details. I can't find anything about it on Zeus website


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll facebook you them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=201270053249142

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=123819374367478

or on here lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks mate...seems strange there's nothing on their website.....????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks mate...seems strange there's nothing on their website.....????


never been on it .

although my facebook has now gone tits up lol .

zeus has just been sold sue is off to live in usa .

you will like her when you meet her id pay her to grapple me naked :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just checked on sugdens .... http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/Zeus-Open-and-First-Timers-Strongman-Comp-382


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you shouldn't have facebooked me..... :whistling:

ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

****


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ok that's enuff for now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm getting nervous for you for the comp...That's weird


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well it was new years :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm getting nervous for you for the comp...That's weird


i cant wait buddy gonna tear this up then train hard for the next 12 months .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

shame you aint got a uk muscle t-shirt / vest to wear at the comp


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> shame you aint got a uk muscle t-shirt / vest to wear at the comp


I wanted one for my holiday .... gutted.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wanted one for my holiday .... gutted.


Me too. We will need a uk-m t shirt on tour thread.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 28h August, 2011*

18:30 80ml milk for 2 coffees

19:30* Fasted Cardio* - 10min x-trainer, 27mins walk/jog

*Abs *

*
Seated Cable Crunch*

*
Warmup *

1x30 20Kg

1x15 30Kg

*Work Sets*

1x10 50Kg

1x8 55Kg

1x8 60Kg (stack)

*Cable crunch* 1x15x 40Kg

*Side Bends* L/R 1x15x20Kg

21:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 2 sausages, 25g cheddar, 3ml oil, 80ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 -40ml milk for tea

03:30 Meal 3 - 800ml milk for 2 coffees

04:30 Meal 4 - 4 small burgers, 40ml milk for tea, 1 rice cake

*Food Totals* - 1201 Kcals, 81g Fat, 39g Carb, 79g Protein


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Over the past seven days, I have been mainly losing 8 pounds in weight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Sunday 28h August, 2011*
> 
> 18:30 80ml milk for 2 coffees
> 
> ...


What time did you get up if thats you first meal !!!!!

Good work though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

18:00 In gym for 19:30

Been working for the last four nights, so my body clock is fcuked. Tried to get up at 14:00, but must have slept through the alarm.

Not sure how to play it now as I've been up all night again.. May just have a few hours kip and try to get up at 13:00

Not really tired now though...Hmmmm hate this bit


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 18:00 In gym for 19:30
> 
> Been working for the last four nights, so my body clock is fcuked. Tried to get up at 14:00, but must have slept through the alarm.
> 
> ...


Use it to your advantage and stay up all day getting an early night at 9-10ish then catch up an hour or so a day next week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah..I usually try to do this. However I get to about 3pm and crash, waking about midnight...Even worse then....Need to keep busy. Wanted to train today as well, but not got the energy at the moment.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah..I usually try to do this. However I get to about 3pm and crash, waking about midnight...Even worse then....Need to keep busy. Wanted to train today as well, but not got the energy at the moment.


Get a redbull down the next or some coffee, a banana and have a little walk round the block, when you get back jump in a cool shower then hit the weights. after your sess have a shake then go to sleep for a couple hours. when you wake get some dinner on the go take and get an early night. Good muscle building sleep !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 18:00 In gym for 19:30
> 
> Been working for the last four nights, so my body clock is fcuked. Tried to get up at 14:00, but must have slept through the alarm.
> 
> ...


I used to work a lot of nights, Tass, and had this problem a lot. It could take a good while to get my body clock back to normal. I never found an easy solution, I'm afraid, but I do know that the harder I tried to sleep the less likely I was to achieve it.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, just wow! How can you keep up with this when working nights? I used to work nights and fitness was the last thing on my mind! And food cravings were unbeatable.. Respect :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Avena said:


> Wow, just wow! How can you keep up with this when working nights? I used to work nights and fitness was the last thing on my mind! And food cravings were unbeatable.. Respect :thumbup1:


tass will be in hastings at the weekend maybe you could see just how strong the man really is ?

im sure he would take you for a walk down the sea front and have a bag of chips (cheat meal)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 30th August, 2011*

Body clock still messed up. Awoke at 3am wide awake so got up. Was training at 5am.

*Warning: Turn volume down on video if at work !!!!!!!!!!*

*Workout A*

Warmup 8min bike, dynamic stretches, rotator cuff exercises

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 65Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Bench*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 6Kg

1x12 20Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 42.5Kg- 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 55Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 70Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio*

20min bike, 8.4Km, 100 RPM, 160 Kcals burnt.

*Notes*

Was going to go really light and high reps on bench, but really don't like training that way.

Shoulder feeling okay at the moment. Still can't get fully into low bar position on squats. Was kinda between high and mid bar today, but at least I'm squatting&#8230;YAH!!!!

Happy!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yet again another good vid tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks...I'm getting good at them now...Trying to look for twists so they don't get too boring


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you will be adding subliminal messages next


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great vid again tass,the music is brilliant :laugh:.... Keep going fella:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great vid mate, and your deads are perfect form, nice man :thumb: !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Lee, thanks for the comment on form. This is one of the things I have really been trying to perfect since I started lifting again.

In fact, that's the reason for the videos really. I record every single lift I do and make sure my form is good.

The weights I'm putting up are low at the moment (even before the injury) because I want to be completely happy with the technique before I increase too much.

At the moment, I am happy that I have the form correct on all lifts, so when my shoulder is 100%, I am going to smash it!!!

I can lift a lot more than I am at the moment.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your doing it exactly right mate...keep it low, get the form right...thats a great way wth training, and obviously you can go heavy, you may have slightly bad form, but you can always practice and perfect that with a 4rep heavy set. Your doing great mate...I'm enjoying these vids!! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff Tass. Top quality video entertainment and ...oh, nice hair too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 31st August, 2011*

Body clock still messed up.

Awoke at 02:30

02:30 80ml milk for 2 coffees

04:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

06:00 Meal 2 - 40ml milk for tea

07:00 Meal 3 -75g peppered mackerel, 90g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

10:00-12:00 Kip

12:00 Meal 4 - 80ml milk for 2 coffees

14:00 *Cardio - 42min swim 20 lengths breast stroke, 14 lengths front crawl *

16:00 Meal 5 -2 egg omelette, 2 sausages, 25g cheddar, 3ml oil, 80ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 6 - 50g ham, 30 g cheese, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* - 1689 Kcals, 117g Fat, 39g Carb, 120g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just checked your last video love it m8 , best thing about it is your going double overhand on deadlifts (well done) doing this now will help greatly on the 300kg plus lifts


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My grip is fine up to about 95Kg, then I need to go mixed...Should do some grip work really on my off days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> My grip is fine up to about 95Kg, then I need to go mixed...Should do some grip work really on my off days


thought you did years of it just with a can in yer hand .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> just checked your last video love it m8 , best thing about it is your going double overhand on deadlifts (well done) doing this now will help greatly on the 300kg plus lifts


I always use/used a double overhand grip on deadlifts. I think I must have got into the habit from training with Olympic lifters when I started out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I always use/used a double overhand grip on deadlifts. I think I must have got into the habit from training with Olympic lifters when I started out.


yeah grip is something im working on , double overhand is better less stress on biceps , the video i posted of mischa deadlifting was double over hand think he was pulling 400kg too now thats impressive


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 1st September, 2011*

06:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

07:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

09:00 *Cardio - 40min fast walk*

10:00 Meal 2 - 40ml milk for tea

12:00 Meal 3 - 98g Ham, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

15:00 Meal 4 - 40ml milk for tea

17:00 Meal 5 - 200g chicken, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

19:00 *Cardio - 35min bike, 15.0Km, 130bpm, 335 Kcals burnt*

19:35 Meal 6 -25g whey in water

*Food Totals* - 1394 Kcals, 70g Fat, 29g Carb, 162g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah grip is something im working on , double overhand is better less stress on biceps , the video i posted of mischa deadlifting was double over hand think he was pulling 400kg too now thats impressive


I pulled 400Kg for 3 the other day

give or take a zero


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 1st September, 2011*
> 
> 06:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

see above


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 2nd September, 2011*

*Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Over Head Press *

*
Warmup Sets *

1x20 6Kg

1x12 10Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x10 20Kg - 0Kg increase*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Barbell Curls*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 6Kg

1x12 14Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 20Kg*

*
*

*
Tricep Extensions*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 2Kg

1x12 10Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 14Kg*

*
*

*
Notes*

No cardio after weights as I was completely shattered from this workout. Had very little food yesterday, so this probably contributed to the lack of energy.

Shoulder felt okay, apart from a couple of times when I tried to do low-bar squats. Had to re-rack and then do high-bar instead.






07:15 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

08:30* Training*

10:30 Meal 2 -30g whey in water, 104g banana

12:00 Meal 3 - 146g rump steak, 232g baked potato, 200g beans, 5g butter, 5g mustard mayo, 40ml milk for tea

17:00 Meal 4 - 2 wholemeal wraps, 138g tuna, 30g cheddar, 45g mayo light, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1811 KCals, 161g Protein, 177g Carbs, 51g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 2nd September, 2011*
> 
> *Workout B*
> 
> ...


Well what can i say but CRACKING VID !!!!!!

I like the controled form on you OHP, good slow controlled movement, One thing though .................

The tri extentions, correct me if i am wrong on which i may well be but you seem to have alot of movement in your arms, like a pull over extention. I have always fdone extentions with movement from the elbow down only and kept the top portion of my arms still, Right or wrong ?

Ohh and you light shade is wonky !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've seen them done the way you are describing.

I do them the way Mark Rippetoe does them, although my form isn't perfect yet due to my shoulder.

Have a look


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Well what can i say but CRACKING VID !!!!!!
> 
> I like the controled form on you OHP, good slow controlled movement, One thing though .................
> 
> ...


agree on the form for OHP, but as retro says, your mving your elbows too much for the tri extensions, gotta control that to get the muscle isolated


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i seen the link but your over shooting the mark which will take the emphasis off the tri. i like to hold it out past the head like your start and extent there keeping top of arms straight. I guess your way you could add extra weight to it there for being more a strength movement.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good video m8 .

re form on tricep`s this is how its done to keep it as a compound lift so well done tass keep on it 

if you stop the upper arm from moving it becomes a skull crusher isolation .

the better way to do them if isolating is to keep elbows just past the head (top) so a stretch is felt then lower bar to behind head and back up .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The programme is called Starting *Strength*.

It's an assistance exercise to increase bench and OHP.

I need to come down closer to my head, but the shoulder is limiting that at the moment.

That workout wiped me out for the rest of the day...Jeez, I'm unfit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The programme is called Starting *Strength*.
> 
> It's an assistance exercise to increase bench and OHP.
> 
> ...


thats what you want fella, some nice DOMS to wake up tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm actually entering Ewen's competition, but he doesn't know it yet.

He's gonna be gutted when I swan in and lift the 1st place trophy

Muwahahahahaah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm actually entering Ewen's competition, but he doesn't know it yet.
> 
> He's gonna be gutted when I swan in and lift the 1st place trophy
> 
> Muwahahahahaah


well it will need a good polish m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats a cracking video clip Tass, nice work out as well pal in fact your set up and gym is top, I want one.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank Joe..

It's really handy having the home gym, as I work a lot of nights and most of the time my bodyclock is all over the shop.

Sometimes I'll wake up at 2 in the morning and be training at 3am


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thank Joe..
> 
> It's really handy having the home gym, as I work a lot of nights and most of the time my bodyclock is all over the shop.
> 
> Sometimes I'll wake up at 2 in the morning and be training at 3am


what do you work as, thats pimp hrs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

pimp


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well diet and cardio been a bit messed up over the weekend, as was in Hastings for Ewen and Mrs Ewen's strongman comps.

Had my usual ham and egg omelette for breakfast.

During the day, I had 2 apples and a handful of brazil nuts. (Ewen had a box of pizza the barsteward) Evenings, just got a takeaway...Oops

Feel shattered today, so not really done much, but eaten clean.

Get totally back on track tomorrow.

Just gonna workout twice a week until my shoulder is 100%


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Well diet and cardio been a bit messed up over the weekend, as was in Hastings for Ewen and Mrs Ewen's strongman comps.
> 
> Had my usual ham and egg omelette for breakfast.
> 
> ...


Wont do you any harm Tass, get the rest in while you can. It is a great video mate, well worth fasting for

joe

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Joe


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i remember when i had a problem with my left shoulder, turned out the culprit was db flyes. dont suppose you do any those do you Tass?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i remember when i had a problem with my left shoulder, turned out the culprit was db flyes. dont suppose you do any those do you Tass?


I don't do flyes Paul.

The shoulder problem is related to a shotgun incident a couple of years ago. :rolleye:

Just flared up as I started to increase the weights on SS


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The shoulder problem is related to a shotgun incident a couple of years ago. :rolleye:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Spill Tass, bank job was it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

shhhhhh

can't say too much, but there are some seriously dead pottery pigeons


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I don't do flyes Paul.
> 
> The shoulder problem is related to a shotgun incident a couple of years ago. :rolleye:
> 
> Just flared up as I started to increase the weights on SS


yeah i read about rettendon .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah i read about rettendon .


ssshhhhh !!!! FFS this is an open forum !!!!!

Haha...Probably get a knock on the door from Mr plod tomorrow ...lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

its not mr plod you gotta worry about, carlton leach and bernard mahoney are the ones to worry about !!!!!!!

Seriously though, its was a long time back and we were on holiday together. tass had a great tan and he asked me to film ( you know he likes filming ) him shooting a shotgun and here it is


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That'll do it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck!!! Enjoy your new healthy lifestyle


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Proteinboy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Proteinboy


Tass you gotta like the mans post, hes got none and posting on your journal !!!!!! throw him a life line


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

thrown


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you ever thought about going private to get this shoulder sorted once and for all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you ever thought about going private to get this shoulder sorted once and for all


Yeah I have thought about it.

Well, I did go private with the physios.

I've got another appointment with the NHS physio this week. I'm gonna ask to be referred back to the docs for another injection.

I've spoken to a couple of people who had these sort of problems and they've both said that 2 injections sorted it.

Sounds right really. They only shoot you with a measly amount of sh1t..I'm like fill the fcuker up with those roids.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I have thought about it.
> 
> Well, I did go private with the physios.
> 
> ...


I have had a bit of shoulder pain last week or so. Obviously nothing like yours. mines more just and ache at the mo and i dont wanna stp my routine as its the last week but i gotta be carefull as it fills a bit worse today after behind the neck press.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I have had a bit of shoulder pain last week or so. Obviously nothing like yours. mines more just and ache at the mo and i dont wanna stp my routine as its the last week but i gotta be carefull as it fills a bit worse today after behind the neck press.


Behind the neck press is putting the shoulder in an unnatural position. I often wondered about this when seeing them in your journal.

Do lots of cuff exercises, stretching and ice it.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Love how you got a LCD on the wall opposite your rack, get some bodybuilding motivation videos on the go D


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Love how you got a LCD on the wall opposite your rack, get some bodybuilding motivation videos on the go D


I was gonna put some porn on it and see if anyone notices 

One day I'm gonna lose my balance on OHP and smash right through the fcuker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I was gonna put some porn on it and see if anyone notices
> 
> One day I'm gonna lose my balance on OHP and smash right through the fcuker


or a picture of my pizza in a box lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its not the behind the neck thats done it, It seems either i slept on it bad or it was when i was doing some planks. I actually get alot of stress on the shoulders from planks for some reason. hopefully its nothing though and will go soon enough


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

even still..I don't think behind the neck press is good for your shoulders


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Its not the behind the neck thats done it, It seems either i slept on it bad or it was when i was doing some planks. I actually get alot of stress on the shoulders from planks for some reason. hopefully its nothing though and will go soon enough


you been doing them silly neck exercise things you posted videos of ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> even still..I don't think behind the neck press is good for your shoulders


The only thing I do behind my neck is scratch.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No i aint been doing bridges. I was doing planks and i got a spasm in the shoulder and trap on the left side but when i woke up my shoulder hurt a bit from sleeping on it

Feels a bit like collar bone trap area. I wouldnt do behind the neck with any serious weight to be honest but where i am leaning on the computer desk it does ache a bit and is annoying me. I think on fridays sess i will do the pull ups but leave out the shrugs


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you been doing them silly neck exercise things you posted videos of ?


ewen try static neck bridges out. I dont believe in moving when doing them and it can fuk your neck up but try static with your arms folded infront of you. Actually great for core, neck and legs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> ewen try static neck bridges out. I dont believe in moving when doing them and it can fuk your neck up but try static with your arms folded infront of you. Actually great for core, neck and legs


erm no thanks 

dont wanna end up like superman , besides ive got an 18 inch neck already .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> erm no thanks
> 
> dont wanna end up like superman , besides ive got an 18 inch neck already .


The Neck Bridge

"This exercise could be classed as the most productive and effective neck exercise available. It does, however, carry some risk if performed incorrectly. Given its risk, it would be wise to consult an expert trainer before attempting it.

Essentially it involves balancing ones upper body with the weight of ones neck and balls of the feet. Begin by lying, back to the ground, with hands placed palm down beside the head. Slowly lift upper body off the floor, keeping the back of head flat and straight against the ground.

Take hands away and remain in a fixed position. The neck bridge will primarily target the semispinalis capitus, longissimus capitus and splenius capitis muscles but will also secondarily target the sternocleidomastoid muscles.

This exercise remains the number one exercise for *strength athletes* wanting to develop the entire neck region. Remain in the bridge position for at least 10 seconds and increase this period from session to session"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 6th September, 2011*

Over the past week, I neither gained nor lost any weight.

*Workout A*

Warmup 8min bike, dynamic stretches, rotator cuff exercises

*Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 70Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Bench*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 6Kg

1x12 20Kg

*Work Sets*

*
3x5 40Kg- no increase due to shoulder injury*

*
*

*
Deads *

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg,

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets *

*
1x5 80Kg - 10Kg increase*

*
*

*
Cardio*

20min bike, 9.0Km, 105 RPM, 160 Kcals burnt.

10:45 Meal 1 - 50g oats, 10g whey in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

12:00 Training

13:30 Meal 2 -60g whey in water, 116g banana

14:30 Meal 3 - 204g rump steak, 224g baked potato, 200g beans, 5g butter, 5g mustard mayo, 40ml milk for tea

18:30 Meal 4 - 112g apple, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals * 1789 KCals, 171g Protein, 130g Carbs, 65g Fat, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Btw you say you haven't lost any weight but your body shape has def changed, from the starting pictures and videos.

Workout is looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Btw you say you haven't lost any weight but your body shape has def changed, from the starting pictures and videos.
> 
> Workout is looking good, keep up the good work.


Must be gaining muscle and losing fat then :thumb:

Make the impossible possible I say


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong lol but muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Must be gaining muscle and losing fat then :thumb:
> 
> Make the impossible possible I say


Maybe science says that this isn't possible but I've done it or at least felt like I've done it so bollox to science, mate. I've eaten really clean for a month, felt like crap for the last three days and only eaten two pasties and a bag of jam doughnuts  . I swear I've leaned up a tad and put half an inch on my upper arm - so there!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are correct Vicky.

I must be losing more fat than the amount of muscle I'm gaining (I think...oh you've got me all confused now)

I'm still too fat though whatever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You are correct Vicky.
> 
> I must be losing more fat than the amount of muscle I'm gaining (I think...oh you've got me all confused now)
> 
> I'm still too fat though whatever


to be fair m8 stood next to you the other day i didnt think you were as fat as you make out .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> to be fair m8 stood next to you the other day i didnt think you were as fat as you make out .


That's nice of you to say...Maybe I carry it well (oh and I held it in all weekend, must have been why I was so knackered) :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's nice of you to say...Maybe I carry it well (oh and I held it in all weekend, must have been why I was so knackered) :lol:


i seen you breathe out when i got my pizza box out lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It was torture..I was crying inside while munching on my apple


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It was torture..I was crying inside while munching on my apple


that bag was full of goodies and you did brilliant to resist well done


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It was torture..I was crying inside while munching on my apple


Mmmm, apple...lol!! Great workout big man :thumb:

Love how ewen say's your not as fat as you make out :lol: Thats a great compliment mate :rockon:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually I pigged out and had 2 apples...Wooopeee Fcuking Doooo


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Actually I pigged out and had 2 apples...Wooopeee Fcuking Doooo


Oh man...I really want to tell you how much I'm enjoying my curry right now dude...but I couldn't do that to you Tassotti :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh man...I really want to tell you how much I'm enjoying my curry right now dude...but I couldn't do that to you Tassotti :whistling:


That's just cruel Lee...Now all I need is you to win Member of the month instead of me and take away my 5K of chicken :gun_bandana:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's just cruel Lee...Now all I need is you to win Member of the month instead of me and take away my 5K of chicken :gun_bandana:


 :lol: :lol: ... Mmmm, chicken...I recon your all good for the member of the month mate...I give rubbish advice, lol!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm hungry........................................


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm hungry........................................
> View attachment 62724


Drink 2 pints of water and you wont be hungry !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 7th September, 2011*

Gym was hard going today...Major lack of energy.

*Cardio *- 10min x-trainer, 16mins walk/jog

*Abs *

*
Seated Cable Crunch*

*
Warmup *

1x30 20Kg

1x15 30Kg

*Work Sets*

1x10 50Kg

2x8 60Kg (stack)

*Lying crunch machine *

*
3x8 17.5Kg*

*
*

*
Side Bends L/R *

*
1x15x20Kg*

09:30 80ml milk for 2 coffees

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

13:00 Meal 2 - 40ml milk for tea

15:00 *Cardio & Abs*

16:30 Meal 3 -100g turkey, 25g cheddar, 50g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 4 -77g peppered mackerel, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 5 - 30g whey in water

Other drinks throughout day - green tea with pomegranate

*Food Totals *- 1383 Kcals, 87g Fat, 25g Carb, 125g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 7th September, 2011*
> 
> Gym was hard going today...Major lack of energy.
> 
> ...


Good going Tass, you having any days where you can have a blow out session on the grub mate? I needed it and always felt better for it afterwards??

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Good going Tass, you having any days where you can have a blow out session on the grub mate? I needed it and always felt better for it afterwards??
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe..I don't plan days like that, but they do happen....actually far too often...

I'm gonna up my daily cals actually to try and stop those types of binges. 1300cals is very little really...bordering on anorexia


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

It does seem a little small Tass, I never counted cals mate just stuck to low carb high protein when dieting but I always eat what I wanted on a Friday. Good luck mate anyway.

Jor


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Jor


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you sticking at it mate. And a good plan with the calories - gotta be a strain to stay that low all the time. Keep training fella:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tass are you going from 11am to 4.30pm with only a cup of tea?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Tass are you going from 11am to 4.30pm with only a cup of tea?


I have been mate, but I'm gonna change that...I have no energy whatsoever


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I have been mate, but I'm gonna change that...I have no energy whatsoever


I would if i was you,even if its just a snack of some sort.....would you think about using protein shakes at all?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a shake after my workout usually with a banana.

I do have them occasionally at other times if I need to make up the protein.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I have a shake after my workout usually with a banana.
> 
> I do have them occasionally at other times if I need to make up the protein.


If you can,throw 1 in between 11 n 4 unless you can get some sort of meal in there instead


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna go back to 6 meals a day.

Time is not a problem.

I rarely work these days, so I've got plenty of time (most of it is spent on here)

Might aim for 2300 cals and see how I get on. 50%P, 30% Fat, 20% Carbs

See how it goes...I hoping that if I'm eating more during the day, I won't pig out on binges every 3/4 days.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

How often do you weigh in? In the past I've either weighed once a week; no good, I'd diet monday to friday, then think 'well, weekend off then!' and pig out for two days.

I tried weighing everyday, but that's to frustrating as your weight fluctuates quite a lot over 24-48 hours.

What I do now is weigh in monday and thursday. Monday's the main weigh in day, that I use to record progress. Now sticking to diet for 3 days, to thursday is fairly easy, then I think 'wow, only 3 days to the next weigh in, better stick to the diet!. Also a great boost if your a bit lighter on thursday.

I know it's just a little mind trick, but it seems to help.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Steve_B said:


> How often do you weigh in? In the past I've either weighed once a week; no good, I'd diet monday to friday, then think 'well, weekend off then!' and pig out for two days.
> 
> I tried weighing everyday, but that's to frustrating as your weight fluctuates quite a lot over 24-48 hours.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

That's a good idea actually.

I weigh in everyday..It's more of a habit really, but, as you say, it can be a mindfcuk.

I want to throw them out. Just check my weight after a month.


----------



## Sperminator (Sep 3, 2011)

What an inspirational post. Thanks mate and good luck!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Tass,

keep the good work going. I post in a s/sheet so have not kept my journal up, but I basically try workout out 6 times a week with a day off. A mixture of cardio, circuits and strength.. something like below. I play badminton on Tues/Thurs

Monday Strength/Circuit

Tuesday Cardio/Abs

Wednesday Strength/Circuit

Thursday Cardio/Abs

Friday Strength/Circuit

Saturday/Sunday	Hike/Rest Day

I have been doing consistently for a few months, if I feel tired I will miss a session but also he oh is doing slimming world so we are eatin clean as well.

hth

Rich


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If loosing weight i rarely weigh myself as it can be disapointing and make you loose track of your sights. I would say fortnighly at most but use my waist band or sight as a referance as its waist size rather than weight you want to loose. Holding water, gaining muscle etc etc will not make you lighter but can make you slimmer, Focus on looks rather than weight

if bulking then weigh yourself alot as it is more helpful but nothing beats the visual referance. On that not tass when you getting some pics up !!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna go back to 6 meals a day.
> 
> Time is not a problem.
> 
> ...


I wanna job with you m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> If loosing weight i rarely weigh myself as it can be disapointing and make you loose track of your sights. I would say fortnighly at most but use my waist band or sight as a referance as its waist size rather than weight you want to loose. Holding water, gaining muscle etc etc will not make you lighter but can make you slimmer, Focus on looks rather than weight
> 
> if bulking then weigh yourself alot as it is more helpful but nothing beats the visual referance. On that not tass when you getting some pics up !!!!!!


I do feel my shape is changing. I will put up pics on Friday, after my next workout so I'm all pumped up..lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

get a sunbed in too and dehydrate yourself !!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

get a sauna stuck in tass, and move your exercise bike in there


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Funny that, I have been looking at saunas recently


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Funny that, I have been looking at saunas recently


good man, ive looked into hot yoga (Bikram Yoga is one of the forms) were its doing yoga in sauna conditions, supposely the best workout for losing fat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I get one. gonna start a new business.

Fun Weight Loss - Sex in a Sauna

It's a millionpound idea


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If I get one. gonna start a new business.
> 
> Fun Weight Loss - Sex in a Sauna
> 
> It's a million pound in ikea


Fixed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Won't be forgetting my swim goggles again. Eyes are stinging more than an Australian jellyfish


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Knees are painful today.

I'm pretty sure it's deads causing it. Does anyone else get painful knees after deads?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Knees are painful today.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's deads causing it. Does anyone else get painful knees after deads?


I get painful knees mate but I get them when Im sat down, I've been using straps lately for any lifting and while there a pain putting them on and off they seem to be helping Tass.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna try the strap-ons

What type are the best?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna try the strap-ons
> 
> What type are the best?


My misses said the big black strap on was the best


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kind of asked for that :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna try the strap-ons
> 
> What type are the best?


I won't say a big black one mate Pmsl I use RDX knee wraps off eBay about £9 I think. Really good support mate.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 8th September, 2011*

Chicken was seasoned with salt and cayenne pepper (see retro, I do listen)

13:00 80ml milk for 2 coffees

14:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 50g ham, 25g cheddar, 10ml oil, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 *Cardio - 45min swim, 40 lengths (20 breast stroke, 20 front crawl) *

17:00 Meal 2 - 175g chicken, 370g boiled potatoes, 155g mixed veg, 40ml milk for tea

21:00 Meal 3 - 205g potato, 200g beans, 25g cheddar, 10g butter, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 4 - 60g whey in water

00:30 Meal 5 - 8 oatcakes, 30g peanut butter

*Food Totals *- 2537 Kcals, 109g Fat, 203g Carb, 186g Protein, 2/3 litres water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 8th September, 2011*
> 
> Chicken was seasoned with salt and *cayenne* pepper (see retro, I do listen)
> 
> ...


Nice to see the pepper in there but did you have cheese beans and mash !!!!!!, Have you ever had sweat potato ? try a mash with that, dump the chedder and add cayanne to the beans and no butter to the mash. You got a meal as nice with protien to carb and fat ratio

In your omellete you could get rid of the chedder and sub it for a cream type cheese, philidelphia style. makes it more like a quiche but is pretty good or a foo yung style where there is no milk and cheese added to omellete but you add chicken and bean sprouts, cook in frying pan or wok and keep folding the egg almost like a scramble but slowly. Even more protien and less fat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It was a baked sweet potato...nothing wrong with a bit of fat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a good days eating to me mate. Nice to see the calories up to a sensible level. Hope you survive the dreaded night shifts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't worked in a couple of weeks..Got 2 nights next week, then off again for another 10 days (at the moment)

Hard life


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep:lol:

As I've prob mentioned, I used to do lots of nights and it wears you out something rotten, especially when you're training. May well be going back to doing them soon so will have to prepare myself for that.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I spent a long time not working nights. When you go back to them, man, it's fooking hard going.

It's hard to do anything at all when on nights.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It was a baked sweet potato...nothing wrong with a bit of fat


Ahh i see, good going or the sweet pot. Yeah there is nothing wrong with fat and we all need it but the fat you get from cheese is not the best fat, its hydrogenerated fats which is the worst form of fat plus you could get extra cals in place of the cheese and it would be more benificial to you, saying that though cheese is nice !!!!!!

When i have baked pots i have salad and chicken with it, cook up the chicken in a frying pan, add spices ( chili, parika, garlic, and others to your taste ) chuck in aload of red and yellow peppers sliced up with some onion. Cook for 20 mins then add 2 table spoons of tom puree to make just the very slightest sauce.

Serve with the spud, bit of flora in it and salad on the side. I find a small blob of mayo in the spud is nice and a bit of EVO on the salad

Is a matter of fact i am having it tonight and i may photo it !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're making my mouth water....

I know what you're saying, but cheese and beans on a baked spud.....nice

I don't have many pleasures any more....Gotta enjoy something


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I also like spud with chili con carnie in it

I know you gotta enjoy stuff but you was the other day saying how your hurgry.

If i loose weight i prefer to eat loads but keep it real clean and its still nice. I actually prefer chicken spud and salad now

50 grams of chedder and taken out could be 150 grams of protein added at the same cals ( not to sure on the math !!! )

Take out one yoke and add 2 more whites to you omelette sort of thing. Then you eating more food, same cals but less hunger pangs, less likely to have a cheat meal, also chuck some black pepper, EVO, salt ( just a pinch ) and paprika on your spud skin before baking. Cut the top in quarters, squeeze it together then mash the inside with a fork. HMMMMMMMMMM

Chedder has alot of salt to keeping your water retention high


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The more I eat, the hungrier I get....Is it just me...Am I strange?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> ...Am I strange?


Look around the forum tass, you wouldnt be here if you were normal :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The more I eat, the hungrier I get....Is it just me...Am I strange?


Thats the idea, boost your metabolism to the point where you can eat and eat and not gain. Its the same as drinking. You binge in 2 hours and you will get smashed but you space out your drinks all day and you cn drink more with less effect

Eat more and feel hugrier ( spelling !!! ) just keep it clean and you should be alright, Less food and your body is gonna hold on to any **** that goes in in a desperate bid to keep it !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

8000 cals here I come...woopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 9th September, 2011*

*
*

*
Workout B*

*
*

*
Squats *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 72.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*Over Head Press *

*
Warmup Sets *

1x20 6Kg

1x12 10Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x10 20Kg - 0Kg increase due to shoulder injury*

*
*

*
Pendlay Rows *

*
Warmup Sets *

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg,

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets *

*
3x5 65Kg - 2.5Kg increase*

*
*

*
Barbell Curls*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 6Kg

1x12 14Kg

*Work sets*

*
3x8 21Kg - 1Kg increase*

*
*

*
*

*
Notes*

Shoulder is feeling better every day. About fooking time. It's been months and months.

Was gonna do tricep extensions as well, but was totally cream-crackered.

Diet close to the macro ratio of 50/30/20. Little bit more tweaking required.

11:30 Meal 1 - 70g oats, 10g whey in 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for coffee

13:00 *Training*

14:30 Meal 2 -60g whey in water

15:30 Meal 3 - 205g rump steak, 50g basmati rice, 150g mixed veg, 5g mustard mayo, 20g light soya sauce, 40ml milk for tea

17:30 Meal 4 - 100g turkey, 50g brazil nuts, 40ml milk for tea

19:30 Meal 5 - 175g chicken, 50g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

22:00 Meal 6 - 100g topside of beef, 60g whey in water

*Food Totals * 2442 KCals, 280g Protein (46%), 94g Fat (34%), 119g Carbs (20%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pics to follow.............


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout and diet ,Tass:thumbup1:. Video blocked on copyright grounds:crying:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

loving the workout fella, who takes them videos outa curiosty


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout and diet ,Tass:thumbup1:. Video blocked on copyright grounds:crying:


Really..How far North-East are you :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> loving the workout fella, who takes them videos outa curiosty


I do


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Blocked here to tass...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right so here are the goddamn awful pics.

I am actually 11 lbs heavier in the pics taken today. I think I look the same though....maybe slightly more muscle on lats

The only thing that's bigger is the telly on the wall


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Blocked here to tass...


I'm pi55ed off about that ..I spent ages getting the pics and music in sync.

I'll upload another one if I can be ar5ed to change it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

can notice the lats a little but definetly seeing more muscle on the legs...needa up the cardio fella lose them pounds


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I'm pi55ed off about that ..I spent ages getting the pics and music in sync.
> 
> But no problem i will upload it again for you northern lads


Fixed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Fixed.


Haha..That's a weird copyright law that anyone north of the Watford gap can't see it

Facking Northern Monkeys :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your back and shoulders look more muscular legs too , serious cardio needs to be done m8 i dont mean 60 mins on a bike but cardio that will make you cry , once done its easy to maintain


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio when 18 stones is seriously hard going...I do try


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Cardio when 18 stones is seriously hard going...I do try


 i know buddy but if you want it you have to do it , i know you can do it .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so what do you suggest cardio wise,

400m carrying 2 sandbags wearing a gasmask? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> so what do you suggest cardio wise,
> 
> 400m carrying 2 sandbags wearing a gasmask? :lol:


yes uphill 

circuit training too .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> so what do you suggest cardio wise,
> 
> 400m carrying 2 sandbags wearing a gasmask? :lol:


Sounds like a street party round retro's way:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Def need cardio..... walking?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

can you northerners see this one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yuo want some cardio, go up to a bunch of chavs and call them [email protected], you'll be running for miles


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Def need cardio..... walking?


I do do cardio, sometimes twice per day....I dunno why I am so fat

Under-active thyroid?

Slow metabolism ?

or just a ganet (saying that, I don't eat anything compared to everyone on here)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> yuo want some cardio, go up to a bunch of chavs and call them [email protected], you'll be running for miles


not sure tass speaks polish


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I do do cardio, sometimes twice per day....I dunno why I am so fat
> 
> Under-active thyroid?
> 
> ...


years of beer and fine food , it wont budge over night but finding the right diet and cardio is i think key to this .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> can you northerners see this one


Whats up with us northerners again? ...... Must of missed that bit lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> can you northerners see this one


Yes mate. That video is perfectly viewable to us shire-dwellers. Good stuff indeed. Bit disappointed there wasn't any porn on the telly though  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I do do cardio, sometimes twice per day....I dunno why I am so fat
> 
> Under-active thyroid?
> 
> ...


Keto? seems to be working for me at the moment......and up cardio to three times a week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Keto? seems to be working for me at the moment......and up cardio to three times a week.


Tried keto a few times...My body doesn't like being in ketosis..Kicks me out every night.

Also I don't feel good eating all that fat. Much prefer to eat 'healthy'..fruit and veg and stuff.

I didn't do much for the past three/four months. I was in a bit of a rut.

Back out now and I'm sure the next set of pics will show that


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I didn't do much for the past three/four months. I was in a bit of a rut.
> 
> Back out now and I'm sure the next set of pics will show that


Thats the spirit :thumb: ........... you southern jessy :tongue:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, us northern lads burn 3000 calories a day just keeping warm....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe lower your kcal intake?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Whats up with us northerners again? ...... Must of missed that bit lol


The first video I uploaded (which I spent ages editing) could not be seen by northerners due to music copyright laws, and stupid accents :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Gi' owa man ye half-wit!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The first video I uploaded (which I spent ages editing) could not be seen by northerners due to music copyright laws, and stupid accents :laugh:


Well I never:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> The first video I uploaded (which I spent ages editing) could not be seen by northerners due to music copyright laws, and stupid accents :laugh:


Right thats it !!!! :cursing: im gonna lower the drawbridge and let ming out of his castle.....yeah not mocking us now are ya :nono:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. That video is perfectly viewable to us shire-dwellers. Good stuff indeed. Bit disappointed there wasn't any porn on the telly though  .


Worlds Strongest Man 2010 Tel Hollands Qualifying Group


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Right thats it !!!! :cursing: im gonna lower the drawbridge and let ming out of his castle.....yeah not mocking us now are ya :nono:


Yeah, beginning of October I'm coming down there to unleash some serious whup-ass:2guns:

Gotta get the crops in first:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm.just realised I probably alienated most of the posters in my journal :surrender:

Please don't leave me


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> your back and shoulders look more muscular legs too , serious cardio needs to be done m8 i dont mean 60 mins on a bike but cardio that will make you cry , once done its easy to maintain





Tassotti said:


> Cardio when 18 stones is seriously hard going...I do try


Start the cardio and try and go top your max each session mate and then increase it weekly, got to keep on pushin gotta keep on movin, I found runnin hard at 18 stone mate and very hard on my knees, have u got a punch bag Tass? moving around a bag for 3 x 1min rounds or longer will start the ball rollin if not fast street walkin 45 mins, will get you burnin fat, you can build the intensity from there.

I can see a differnce in the pics mate, definately a lot more muscle definition. Keep at it mate.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been thinking about a bag recently after seeing your vids Joe.

Do you buy them pre-filled?

If not, what do you fill them with?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I've been thinking about a bag recently after seeing your vids Joe.
> 
> Do you buy them pre-filled?
> 
> If not, what do you fill them with?


Tass you can buy them prefilled mate. I don't like the real heavy ones any more as they seem to be filled with bricks and my ageing wrists can't take the impacts like they used to, but you dont want one to light either. There is a massive range of products on line mate, fcuk I'm sounding like a sales man from Everlast :lol:

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I know what you mean Joe. I've broken knuckles and wrists a few times and they are weak-as now

I'll take a look


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Thats the spirit :thumb: ........... you southern jessy :tongue:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have before done the stair run

basically you run up and down your stairs, Set in mind a number like 1000 or 2000 and do that amount of steps. maybe warm up on your bike first for 30 mins to get the blood going, do it fasted and then do fast stair walks untill you can run it. Wrap yourself up when doing it to cause you to sweat. This will help your body burn fat. Replace the exact amount you loose in a session with water ie 1 pound = 1 litre if i remember, drink iced water to replace liquids. the up and down in temp will get your body burning cals like a steam train.

The more you move the more you will burn. Walking is great but you need to put in the hours as it is low impact burning an will not burn off water and muscle making it ideal but you have to do 3 times as much as you would high impact so your looking at a 3 hour walk !!!!

Even one of these under you desk when your on the pc is will help burn cals



You are looking better in your pics. so take it to the next gear, set yourself a weight and a date and you o everything you need to do


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


>


Im saying nowt ,i will refer you to my thread from a while back and the opening post :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/144728-accents.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Im saying nowt ,i will refer you to my thread from a while back and the opening post :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/144728-accents.html


I can't see general conversation posts


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I can't see general conversation posts


Tass this was my opening post 

Going off the back of the `cyclist gets abuse` video/thread

Just wondered your take on peoples accents?

*NOTE THIS ISNT MENT AS A PERSONAL ATTACK ON ANYONE*

Now i might be biased here being a northerner,but imo i think the accents in the uk deteriorate the further they go south

Start at the top,scottish accent i like and think most folk do then down to geordies another good one imo

Ive a full on manc accent(yeah tw4t of accent i know)

Then theres the brummies which i dont mind to and the welsh is ok

But what is it about a cockney accent that makes me cringe?......

Especially how they always seem to use the cnut word?

Feel free to flame away


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Tass this was my opening post
> 
> Going off the back of the `cyclist gets abuse` video/thread
> 
> ...


always liked this video .....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> always liked this video .....


Fpmsl ewen, not seen that for a while :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> always liked this video .....


Is one of those air stewardesses the delectable Heather from Eastenders?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Tass this was my opening post
> 
> Going off the back of the `cyclist gets abuse` video/thread
> 
> ...


Not gonna flame you. You are entitled to your incorrect opinion.

Is that cyclist abuse video the one in Romford? That's very close to me, and I agree, it is a horrible accent. It's not quite as strong as a full on East End accent. Essex cants like that are east end wannabe's, which is even worse.

I don't think I sound like that, as after my university years, when I came back to Dartford, everyone said I sounded posh ..WTF?

Saying that don't like my accent.

Don't like Manc, brummie, Scots, Irish, West country.

I like the surrey accent. Not too posh, but just 'nice'

Oh and the birds are filthy :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no its not heather tass lol

and yeah you do sound rather posh


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Not gonna flame you. You are entitled to your incorrect opinion.
> 
> Is that cyclist abuse video the one in Romford? That's very close to me, and I agree, it is a horrible accent. It's not quite as strong as a full on East End accent. Essex cants like that are east end wannabe's, which is even worse.
> 
> ...


There were lots of smilies and stuff with my post tass but didnt show up in copy n paste showing my incorrect opinion :laugh: 

Next video lets hear your posh accent :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can hear me on Ewen's vid

That's me shouting encouragement and saying it's easy on the log press


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good vids you lads are uploading.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Milky..I am fcuking brilliant I know...:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You dont sound like you have a distinctive accent tass not 1 that i could make out anyway


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3 weeks ago---yesterday


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like someones stole your barbell on the squat rack 

definately looking trimmer though chap, good job!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Size of belly down !

Size of telly up !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 3 weeks ago---yesterday
> 
> View attachment 62891


Your defo shapin up mate and its comming off. Be paitent Tass, your getting there mate, my mate who I train with really supported me and still does, it helped massively, your going in the right direction mate, no turning back now as there are massive changes a foot in your life. (Im starting to sound like Mystic meg now) seriously mate your doing fcukin brillient.

Joe


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

like joe says, your going in the right direction now 

you've got everyone on here for moral support (and some of us have some wisdom to share...... not me of course :lol: ) so you'll get there chap!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys..

I'll get there

By the time I'm 50, I'll be prancing around on stage in brown pant and budgie smugglers


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks for the support guys..
> 
> I'll get there
> 
> By the time I'm 50, I'll be prancing around on stage in brown pant and *budgie smugglers*


please.... keep that video to yourself  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks for the support guys..
> 
> I'll get there
> 
> By the time I'm 50, I'll be prancing around on stage in brown pant and budgie smugglers


Mate if we could get together, your dieting expertise, my training we could do it you know !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate if we could get together, your dieting expertise, my training we could do it you know !!


that actually does sound like a cracking idea

sorry to sound so surprised milky


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate if we could get together, your dieting expertise, my training we could do it you know !!


Shame you're on the wrong side of the Watford gap.

I don't know about 'diet expertise' Look at what a fat cnut I am :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Shame you're on the wrong side of the Watford gap.
> 
> I don't know about 'diet expertise' Look at what a fat cnut I am :whistling:


You clearly know your stuff mate and you were a massive help with my keto before my holiday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> You clearly know your stuff mate and you were a massive help with my keto before my holiday.


Your diet knowledge has come a long way in a short time from what I see in your journal.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks for the support guys..
> 
> I'll get there
> 
> By the time I'm 50, I'll be prancing around on stage in brown pant and budgie smugglers


you ever see the documentary called 'bodybuilding pensioners'?

if i ever look anything like bernie cooper at 65 ill be more than happy:



keep at it fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you calling me old you young whipper-snapper? :lol:

Yeah awesome programme..Bernie is outstanding


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you calling me old you young whipper-snapper? :lol:
> 
> Yeah awesome programme..Bernie is outstanding


haha nah. im 21 and i would still give my left nut to be in as good a shape as he is :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick Session

Cardio, rotator cuff, T-spine mobility and abs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pmsl quality video tass,how you feeling all good i hope?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Rob

I'm in quite a lot of pain as you asked.

Knees are fcuked. Shoulder has been especially painful.

Not gonna train this week..Rest everything up.

I need to determine what is killing my knees. I've got a feeling that it might be deads, but I squat every workout so it could be that.

Next week I'm gonna do squats on their own and see how the knees go

Hope you're ok


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Like you say rest up for a week see how you feel......you sticking ok to the diet?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I'm in quite a lot of pain as you asked.
> 
> ...


You could always wrap up your knees for the squats if its that (which I think it probably is) seems alot of people with knee problems wrap up for squatting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

another quality upload lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Prob is the squats and the deads for knees, You have good form but sometimes ( not you that i have seen ) the knees can sort of want to pop out the sides due to foot position on squats. Try adjusting your toes in or out a bit and see.

As for you knowledge on diet tass is is very good and you should never doubt that, sometimes its not totally put into practise but you knowledge is good and it helps others all the time.

cycling might not be doing your knees any good either. so maybe a case of trial and error until you can eliminate the item. get some ice on them as the ligimantes may be inflammed and aslo a good wrap would help keep the area tight and together

Nice vid even o it looks like you pedaling backwards !!!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I'm in quite a lot of pain as you asked.
> 
> ...


Quality vid Rob, had me in stitches mate :lol: Did you order some knee wraps mate they will make some difference when you sort out the problem. Get yourself right though mate, before continuing it may be a little rest you need.

Joe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Benny Hill without the Totty ! ....  Good vid Tass , sorry to read you are still having problems with your shoulder and now knees .... looks like a bit of rest and relaxation is in order ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Quality vid* Rob,* had me in stitches mate :lol: Did you order some knee wraps mate they will make some difference when you sort out the problem. Get yourself right though mate, before continuing it may be a little rest you need.
> 
> Joe


Rob :confused1: You got that fella on the brain Joe :lol:

Yeah strap-ons ordered


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Benny Hill without the Totty ! ....  Good vid Tass , sorry to read you are still having problems with your shoulder and now knees .... looks like a bit of rest and relaxation is in order ....


Good to see you're back Gresh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Prob is the squats and the deads for knees, You have good form but sometimes ( not you that i have seen ) the knees can sort of want to pop out the sides due to foot position on squats. Try adjusting your toes in or out a bit and see.
> 
> As for you knowledge on diet tass is is very good and you should never doubt that, sometimes its not totally put into practise but you knowledge is good and it helps others all the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah gonna try a few things out


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Rob :confused1: You got that fella on the brain Joe :lol:
> 
> Yeah strap-ons ordered


pmsl sorry Tass not long since got up and I took one if them melatonin tablets last night and feel ****e  plus my age is already showing signs of senelity :lol:

joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Rob :confused1: You got that fella on the brain Joe :lol:


He`s starting to worry me tass :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Youve had me whistling benny hill all morning, cant get it out of my head. haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

DaveW said:


> Youve had me whistling benny hill all morning, cant get it out of my head. haha


Come on i bet you got benny hill in your head 24/7 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This is me this is






Who was it that had this as their avi?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> This is me this is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure it was fullhouse and then everyone done it !!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Strangely quiet in here,you ok tass?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Strangely quiet in here,you ok tass?


Tass has gone on a doughnut and apple crumble rampage mate, he is to full to type :lol:

Joe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Tass has gone on a doughnut and apple crumble rampage mate, he is to full to type :lol:
> 
> Joe


or perhaps his video camera is broken ...........


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Tass has gone on a doughnut and apple crumble rampage mate, he is to full to type :lol:
> 
> Joe


Oh ffs joe dont set him off again :lol: ...... ignore joe tass...celery sticks are the way forward mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

or lettuce .... eat lots of lettuce Tass ..............


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Does this just happen with me,but when i click the triangle on main page to take me to last post in this journal,it takes me to the first page,then i get the box that pops up saying changes made to last post will be lost?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

probably filming his next masterpiece.......

will have a good look through xvideos for it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Does this just happen with me,but when i click the triangle on main page to take me to last post in this journal,it takes me to the first page,then i get the box that pops up saying changes made to last post will be lost?


No ... what browser are you running ? I'm on Firefox


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greshie said:


> No ... what browser are you running ? I'm on Firefox


Google chrome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right you 'orrible fackers, a quick update.

Been really busy this week. Actually did some work for a change and also knocked up a couple of DVDs for people.

*Diet* - I've been having between 2500 and 3000 kcals, mostly clean for the past week and I neither gained nor lost any poundage.

My body is 'functioning properly' again now. Can't remember the last time I spent quality reading time on the loo.

*Training* - After training my knees have been very painful for about 3 days. I thought it was deads causing it but I needed to find out for sure as I squat every workout.

So I rested all week and today did squats only. Did warmups and then 3 x 5 x 70Kg.

I recorded these from different angles. One thing I did notice is that my knees have started to buckle in on ascent, so I will be working on keeping them shoved out throughout the whole lift.

Will see if the knee pain re-occurs over the next couple of days

What would the world be coming to if I didn't add a vid to my updates, so here's a couple of the squat vids from today


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha good to see you back tass :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Deep squats them matey.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Deep squats them matey.


Yeah deep, but I'm not totally happy with form.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

wondered where you had got too .... glad you are back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good squats can hear your knees clicking lol

it could be your legs are a tad too wide causing you to drive through the inner edge of your legs/feet making it push your knees out a bit a hurting ?

could be your trainers too https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html mowgli has these he swears by them .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> good squats can hear your knees clicking lol
> 
> it could be your legs are a tad too wide causing you to drive through the inner edge of your legs/feet making it push your knees out a bit a hurting ?
> 
> could be your trainers too https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html mowgli has these he swears by them .


Gonna see how the knees are tomorrow... It still may be that it's deads causing the pain

I may well get a pair of those shoes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Gonna see how the knees are tomorrow... It still may be that it's deads causing the pain
> 
> I may well get a pair of those shoes


im gonna get some too when i can .

if it is squats your gonna have to change routine m8 which is a good thing as you wanna be hitting 150kg


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try it barefoot tass see how you go on,cant do any harm i dont think....

i mean without your trainers not barefooted barefooted lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Try it barefoot tass see how you go on,cant do any harm i dont think....
> 
> i mean without your trainers not barefooted barefooted lol


 :confused1: Does that mean in my socks then?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> :confused1: Does that mean in my socks then?


Haha yeah not that it makes any difference..unless you have smelly feet :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

go total bare footed, no socks just incase they move about causing an unstable platform

The form looked like you good form but do you feel the weight pushing onto the front of your feet ? . Try slightly adjusting where your feet point, not that it looks bad but it may help

I did think at one point in the vid one of tass's testicals was gonna make a breif appearance !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah, gonna try a few different things and see how it goes.

Trevor does like the limelight and I have to work hard to keep him under wraps.

Terry, on the other hand, likes to take a backseat and never shows off :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to see you back mate, did you find the knee wraps any good. I always had to have a platform on the floor at the back of me and stand my heel on it to raise my heel off the floor with squats I was able to bring my legs closer that way. Good luck mate.

Joe


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good squats can hear your knees clicking lol
> 
> it could be your legs are a tad too wide causing you to drive through the inner edge of your legs/feet making it push your knees out a bit a hurting ?
> 
> could be your trainers too https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html mowgli has these he swears by them .


Im getting a pair of these. I asked the question in another thread somewhere about good squatting trainers and someone recommended me some Nike ones (can't remenber the name) only £24.99 but I wore them once and realised they were terrible worst thing is they are bright white and look gay as fck too so might aswell get thrown out.

Im defo getting a pair of those strengthshop ones on Friday (payday) if I can afford it they look spot on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Good to see you back mate, did you find the knee wraps any good. I always had to have a platform on the floor at the back of me and stand my heel on it to raise my heel off the floor with squats I was able to bring my legs closer that way. Good luck mate.
> 
> Joe


Wraps haven't arrived yet. They are coming from the states.

I dont think its squats causing the knee pain.

After yesterdays squat session, my knees are absolutely fine.

However, I did change my feet position slightly. Toes pointed out a bit more.

Gonna squat again tomorrow using previous form and see.

If knees are still fine, I will deadlift on Thursday and see.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear the squatting went without problems, Tass. Foot position could be the key, it's often the little things that make a difference. Best of luck with your forthcoming sessions.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The good news is the squats are fine.

The bad news is the shoulder problem is now back and worse than before.

I think the injection just masked the pain and it felt fine for a couple of weeks, but now the pain is back with a vengence. I just don't know what to do anymore?

Bupa maybe?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The good news is the squats are fine.
> 
> The bad news is the shoulder problem is now back and worse than before.
> 
> ...


It may be a plan, mate. I've got quite a bit of faith in the Health Service but not when it comes to sports injuries. When I had my back problem it seemed like they were treating me from a tick list of common back complaints until they eventually hit on the right one. It seemed to be a system to save money rather than isolate the problem and deal with it. They gave me two different physio's neither of whom had a clue as to my problem, and eventually after my scan they said there was very little they could do and that I probably wouldn't improve much. Well sod that. Luckily they were wrong and I didn't believe them. You seem to have had similar problems with your shoulder and maybe you need to push a bit to get results. I'd imagine that BUPA may be quite expensive. Luckily for me I was put in touch with a retired weights coach who lived locally and he helped me with the programme that eventually did the trick. Maybe there is someone similar near you. Try ringing gyms, or perhaps Ewen could ask around at his gym for you. Weigh lifters get lots of injuries so they must go somewhere other than their GP's.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's exactly how the NHS operate.

I might just go back to the docs and say I'll pay for a scan. (I think you can do that)

Then they'll hopefully be able to see what is going on rather than guessing.

I'm at my fcuking wits end with it. How can it take over 2 years to heal? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

best guy to ask would be terry hollands as he found a doc that was willing to screw his bicep on until he had chance to reattatch it to the bone , terry is at the worlds but tass your a member on sugdens so a thread on there might be worthwhile .

in the meantime i`ll ask steve and the guys at the gym .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the only other way i know is to self administer OMNADEC .... pretty much what the doc has fired into you already .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I beleive that the injections ease the pain allowing it to heal but sometimes you need the pain to stop you over using it.

Have a look at this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE-Safety-Squat-Bar-/140605764337?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item20bcc1b2f1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No updates for a while as I haven't really done anything in a while.

Been working many many nights recently and not had any energy to do anything.

Have been upping the cals to try and get my body used to operating on higher cals.

The result is I am just getting fatter.

Gonna get these nights out the way and then deadlift on Monday. I am sure it's them that are fcuking up my knees, so we will see.

Shoulder is getting worse. At wits end. Gonna go back to docs and demand an MRI. If they won't do one, I will burn the health centre down, then go and pay for one myself.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you work as tass?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No updates for a while as I haven't really done anything in a while.
> 
> Been working many many nights recently and not had any energy to do anything.
> 
> ...


Chin up matey .... keep on fighting ...

If your GP is reluctant to order an MRI scan , then you could always sit on him and squash him into submission


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> What do you work as tass?


Transmission Controller for ITV.

I press buttons so that you can watch Corrie and X-Fuctor


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> the only other way i know is to self administer OMNADEC .... pretty much what the doc has fired into you already .


I would have thought he'd have been given Hydrocortizone???

Not test and deca???


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Transmission Controller for ITV.
> 
> I press buttons so that you can watch Corrie and X-Fuctor


But he's actually a frustrated TV producer hence all the vids ....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Transmission Controller for ITV.
> 
> I press buttons so that you can watch Corrie and X-Fuctor


Oh so your to blame for the this sort of drivel on the tv lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi tass - shouders are notorious [email protected] when they start playing up.

Because of the massive range of motion it needed developing for climping trees without dislocating - it is a really sloppy ball and socket

ONLY balanced complex muscle and ligament arrangements give the joint any stability and training without knowledge (and luck) can play havoc with them.

get some more hydrocortizone in it - should give a few months pain free....they may never be right again mate - that is the unsoury truth.

A good sport therapist will teach you how to warm them out and get the mobility back and some stability but do keep jabbing cortizone in to keep them pain free.

maybe look into a mild deca/test and gh regime too.

dont bench heavy til you have sorted them out a bit bro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oh so your to blame for the this sort of drivel on the tv lol


There is sooooo much sh1t. I don't choose it, but I have to watch it all.

Nightscreen at 3 in the morning is so much fun

Saying that we got rugby at the mo which is a bit better than nightscreen


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> hi tass - shouders are notorious [email protected] when they start playing up.
> 
> Because of the massive range of motion it needed developing for climping trees without dislocating - it is a really sloppy ball and socket
> 
> ...


I want some more cortizone. Do you know how often the doc will jab, or should I self-administer it?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> There is sooooo much sh1t. I don't choose it, but I have to watch it all.
> 
> Nightscreen at 3 in the morning is so much fun
> 
> Saying that we got rugby at the mo which is a bit better than nightscreen


I know you would lose your job,but fck you could have some fun doing it ,stopping programmes just at the right/wrong moments and switching over etc lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I know you would lose your job,but fck you could have some fun doing it ,stopping programmes just at the right/wrong moments and switching over etc lol


or missing England goals on HD and cleaning up at the bookies :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I want some more cortizone. Do you know how often the doc will jab, or should I self-administer it?


Not certain mate go back to you doc.....i would think it will be re administered when you need it (2 to 3 monthly comes to mind but not certain)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I personally would not self jab HC mate...

The doc shoots the med right into the inflammed problem spot........i'd let a pro do it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had this problem for 2 years.

How the fcuk can a tendon be inflamed for that long.

I reckon it's torn, but don't know coz they won't fcuking scan me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I've had this problem for 2 years.
> 
> How the fcuk can a tendon be inflamed for that long.
> 
> I reckon it's torn, but don't know coz they won't fcuking scan me


I can't say what the problem is but i know many people with many years of shoulder issues.......

they are gym stoppers mate so go carefully


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you need o devise a new plan of action. knees will get worse if you keep getting biggers and shoulder will get worse if you keep lifting the wrong lifts heavy. Why not a complete cardio , aerobic style workout to shift some weight, Introducing a lift weight high rep routine in say 1 month or so. You need to just sit in your docs and tell them your not leaving until they scan you. It took me 5 months or so to get a scan off them


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Tass,

sorry it's gone t*ts up again. +1 on the need to see a good sports physio and getting a referal. I had issues with my left shoulder (right handed) doc said it was frozen and to take ibuprofen - did this for 3 months and it was no better, booked in with a sports physio, within 5 mins she had diagnosed what was wrong (impingment sp?) and how to fix it... exercise and manipulation and it was fine after 5 weeks...

re working legs - this article came thorough in the tnation email this morning - bulgarian split squats - might allow you to work kegs without involving your back\shoulders

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/bulgarian_split_squats

I assume I am ok to cross post


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw physio again today.

Bit of ultrasound therapy. Felt nice for five mins.

She said she is going to write to my GP and recommend another cortisol shot and then mri (cos of a lot of prodding from me)

Apparently it takes 2 weeks to send the letter...WTF?

Soooooo, gonna see doc again and get another shot..If this doesn't work, gonna go to a private hospital and get a scan done..not waiting on nhs (bullsh1t)

Gonna deadlift tomorrow and check how my knees are afterwards....Gonna attempt 440KG :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good for you Tass. I had to wait months for my scan on my back. They rushed through the scan on my tumour and for that one I only waited 10 days or so. Shows that it can be done.

Bout time you did a decent deadlift


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so no more moaning from me for a while about my shoulder and the fcuking useless NHS.

It must be boring you all, so here are some fcuking deadlifts from tonight.

I would appreciate a critique of my form. I have done side and front shots of the same working set.

Feet width and angle in particular.

Will see if knee pain reoccurs tomorrow.

Oh, I got a copyright warning, so if you cant see it, I will re-do the fcuker without sound


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha..just re-watched that.

I put 'side view' and 'front view' captions on the vid...lol...****

I honestly don't think you are all that thick that you couldn't work it out. It was to show that it was the same set..oh..it's late..I've done too many nights..my brain is mush..I think I'm dribbling.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why you up mate ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why you up mate ?


Been working loads of nights...body clock is fcuked


----------



## fatboyslim69 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Tass i know how ur feeling i work fulltime nights and i find it hard to train and diet !! im going to buy a home gym myself fed up of paying £50 a mth and geting to the gym to tierd to work out etc..starting weight is 18stone 5,9ft anyway keep up the great work. "



Tassotti said:


> Been working loads of nights...body clock is fcuked


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

fatboyslim69 said:


> Hi Tass i know how ur feeling i work fulltime nights and i find it hard to train and diet !! im going to buy a home gym myself fed up of paying £50 a mth and geting to the gym to tierd to work out etc..starting weight is 18stone 5,9ft anyway keep up the great work. "


Hi fella.

Home gym is ideal.. I've been known to be lifting at 3 in the morning....

Working nights is hard though..Even if I get 10 hours sleep in the day, I still feel physically drained. We are just not supposed to be awake at night.

Good luck to you mate..How long you been training?


----------



## fatboyslim69 (Sep 20, 2011)

Been training 3 yrs off and on but had a really [email protected] year so put a shed load of weight back on trying to eat myself happy, i also think about it every day reaching my goals having that body but the more i want it the more it seems to get harder etc.. been wacthing ur vid and threads you should be well proud of ur self keep up the good work ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1 Year sober today

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom

Gonna celebrate with a crate of stella and several Godfathers (Whisky and Amaretto) :whistling:

Not really

Man, it doesn't seem real. I am proud of myself :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

booo, was gonna rep, but it says i must spread the love before i do so :sad:

but top man Tass, really well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> booo, was gonna rep, but it says i must spread the love before i do so :sad:
> 
> but top man Tass, really well done


Thanks Paul..It was ages ago you repped me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Right, so no more moaning from me for a while about my shoulder and the fcuking useless NHS.
> 
> It must be boring you all, so here are some fcuking deadlifts from tonight.
> 
> ...


pretty much every rep on the way down you look down losing your natural back arch .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> pretty much every rep on the way down you look down losing your natural back arch .[/quote
> 
> Thanks..Yes I see that...will correct that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well done on the one year sober. Hope your proud of yourself

i was gonna say what ewen said about looking down and loosing the arch in the small of your back but it looks to me when you lift the weight you should be setting your butt down more to straighten the back out before the lift if you get me. Its like your hams need to go lower, You may acheive this with a slightly wider stance. Thank said though i am no expert on dealift at all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well done on the one year sober. Hope your proud of yourself
> 
> i was gonna say what ewen said about looking down and loosing the arch in the small of your back but it looks to me when you lift the weight you should be setting your butt down more to straighten the back out before the lift if you get me. Its like your hams need to go lower, You may acheive this with a slightly wider stance. Thank said though i am no expert on dealift at all


you are right as 3 out of 10 lifts the set up is lost but then almost put right just as the weight moves hmmm this could be pulling the body forward a small enough amount to cause the problem ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you are right as 3 out of 10 lifts the set up is lost but then almost put right just as the weight moves hmmm this could be pulling the body forward a small enough amount to cause the problem ...


I am one of these people hat knows theory but cant put it into practise !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I know what you're saying.

Rather than butt down, I need to raise chest though.

It looks worse than it actually is due to the fact I am fcuking huge at the moment...and my back is fat


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I know what you're saying.
> 
> Rather than butt down, I need to raise chest though.
> 
> It looks worse than it actually is due to the fact I am fcuking huge at the moment...and my back is fat


It looks like your lifting for a bent row kinda thing rather than driving the hips through. I know what your saying though as the chest and back are probably just showing more due to that bit of extra weight. Anyway one year sober is all that matters !!!!

Still not sure why you dont knock the stronglifts on the head and focus on a more cardio based high rep low weght routine, Shift some weight, let your shoulder rest and then hit the stronglifts when your feeling more up to it. I would love to be doing a strength routine but my body aint ready and i will just make things worse for myself if i do. Also your deadlift is probably 10 times better form than mine which is something i really want to do but a few sets of low weight SLDL's showed my back aint ready


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At the moment, I'm not really doing any routine properly...

I had a feeling that deads were causing me knee pain, so wanted to isolate these and see.

When I do get back on a routine, it will be a mixture of low weight, high reps and heavy squats, deadsI think

Dunno, not sure yet


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> At the moment, I'm not really doing any routine properly...
> 
> I had a feeling that deads were causing me knee pain, so wanted to isolate these and see.
> 
> ...


That squat safety bar on ebay ends today. its £100 with no bids. Could do you for the future.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I can get into high bar squat position now with no probs....The safety squat bar mimics a front squat which I dont want


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right, so no more moaning from me for a while about my shoulder and the fcuking useless NHS.
> 
> It must be boring you all, so here are some fcuking deadlifts from tonight.
> 
> ...


Samual Barber must be spinning in his grave at the way his Adagio has been traduced ... but then again perhaps not .... 

Also picked up Ewen and Retro's point about you looking down and loosing the arch of your back . Suspect Retro is right about straightening your back before the lift...



Tassotti said:


> 1 Year sober today
> 
> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom
> 
> ...


Congratulations ..... have a nice cup of tea to celebrate .... :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, my knees are fine after the deads, as they were after the squats, so it must be the SS routine killing them.

I'm gonna take retro's advice and do a routine with low weights

I was looking at the following routine, which got some rave reviews on here a couple of years back

*Monday - Pull*

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Wednesday - Push*

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Friday - Legs*

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

On pull day, I'm not going to able to do weighted pullups, so thought lat pulldowns instead

On push day, press ups instead of dips

Now, I can probably go heavy on some of the lifts.

Should I do this or stay light on everything and go high reps (bearing in mind I don't like training this way)

Thoughts please mofos


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Well, my knees are fine after the deads, as they were after the squats, so it must be the SS routine killing them.
> 
> I'm gonna take retro's advice and do a routine with low weights
> 
> ...


Well i never thought i would say this as it goes against everything i beleive in weightlifting but i would go light.

You will probably think that the weight is far to light for the 1st 4 sets and then on 5 and 6 it will kick in. i would have gone a more 8x8 or 10x10

Work at 60% of your 1rm. With the squats go dep and slow. use your body to make the squats harder. Whilst doing this routine you can iron out any bad form as the weight will be that so you can concentrate on your form over the lift. Do it for 6 weeks

Why not dips ? assisted dips is good to and as for pull ups try this from the vid at 1.38 adding weight if needed . Pull downs are good but i never got on with them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoulder wont handle dips and pull ups at the moment.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Shoulder wont handle dips and pull ups at the moment.


Good point !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The reps and sets above are just copied from the workout I nabbed.

I might go 8x8, or maybe 6x6

I just dont like training that way, but I will have a go I think.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The reps and sets above are just copied from the workout I nabbed.
> 
> I might go 8x8, or maybe 6x6
> 
> I just dont like training that way, but I will have a go I think.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

speak up dude ! Canny hear ya


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, my knees are fine after the deads, as they were after the squats, so it must be the SS routine killing them.
> 
> I'm gonna take retro's advice and do a routine with low weights
> 
> ...


Looks like a good routine to me, Tass. I like a 3 day split. Experiment with reps and sets to see what works best for you rather than follow someone else's recommendation. I think this sort of routine is ideal to keep the interest and enthusiasm going and you should get some good results.

PS. Moan away about the NHS as this is one of my biggest moans too


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure why nothing came out in my post, It was one of those insperational moments that i am sure everyone would have repped, liked and nomed me for that one comment, i would have then become a mod through my knowledgeleading onto running my own site blah blah blah !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Horse Squat


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Horse Squat
> 
> View attachment 64073


I thought i was the one coming out with weird exercises. Looks good though, now all i need is a kid !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I thought i was the one coming out with weird exercises. Looks good though, now all i need is a kid !!!


Fu*k me you'll be on Sky news for borrowing one going round Asda !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me you'll be on Sky news for borrowing one going round Asda !


Not if i am carefull !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Madmen

Started new routine today

*Pull/Push/Legs*

*
*

*Pull Day*

*Deadlifts*

*
Warmup*

1x15 40Kg

1x10 60Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 80Kg

1x5 90Kg

1x5 100Kg - First time I've lifted 100Kg - first milestone

1x1 110Kg

1x1 115Kg - mixed grip

*Rows*

*
Warmup*

1x15 20Kg

1x10 30Kg

*Work Sets*

2x10 40Kg

*Pussies Pullups*

2x10 Bodyweight (fcuking heavy)

*Barbell curls*

*
Warmup*

1x15 6Kg

1x10 10Kg

*Work Sets*

3x10 14Kg

*Notes*

Kept everything light apart from deads. Like the workout. Man I have got so unfit...I just about got through it.

Had to go mixed grip at 115Kg deads. Need to do some grip work.

Shoulder feels okay


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a nice workout Tass. Health permitting if you can stick to this for a decent while and add a kilo or two to the bar on a regular basis I think you'll see the best gains you'll have ever made. And your fitness will improve too. Nice work on the pb:thumb: Feels good doesn't it.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Madmen
> 
> Started new routine today
> 
> ...


Nice workout tass.

Nice one on the deads, hope the shoulder is ok in the next few days and i am sure it will be. Pussies pull ups ? is that the one like a reverse press up ?

There actually pretty good for lat strength.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice workout tass.
> 
> Nice one on the deads, hope the shoulder is ok in the next few days and i am sure it will be. Pussies pull ups ? is that the one like a reverse press up ?
> 
> There actually pretty good for lat strength.


Haha..I wondered who would spot that

Guess what..I recorded it.

Yes I am calling myself a pussy..lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks a good routine that one Tass! You will see big strength and muscle gains if you stick at it for a while thats for sure...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Once you get used to the pulls then straighten the legs, higher the bar, raise one leg. they will make it harder or add some weight to a rucksack on the back

Nice workout though


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great video Tass superb workout mate, keep blastin away pal 

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My push day looks like this

Flat bench press

Incline bench press

Over head press

Dips

In peoples views, is it really necessary to have flat AND incline bench.

Also, my shoulder wont be able to cope with dips...Any suggestions for a good alternative?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, nice vid and good form Tass. You've have a real determined look in your eye that bodes well. Stick with this, get some momentum going and you can become a proper powerhouse, mark my words.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> My push day looks like this
> 
> Flat bench press
> 
> ...


I would tend to go incline and decline bench and miss flat.

Theres nothing as good as dips but you could try close grip bench ( that would be alot of time on the bench !! ) or spoons

http://train.elitefts.com/exercise-index/spoon-press/

Both of these are more traps than traps and chest.


----------



## Elite Nutrition (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck mate, the drink is one of the main things that hold us all back. Keep your training going and forget about it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Elite Nutrition said:


> Good luck mate, the drink is one of the main things that hold us all back. Keep your training going and forget about it.


Thank you Elite Nutrition


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For you push day I would do either:

Overhead Press, Bench Press, and a Tricep Extension; or

Overhead Press, CGBP, and Flat Flyes.

Both these routines will give chest/shoulders/triceps a good workout without having to add a fourth exercise. Depending on how your shoulder affects you, you may prefer bench dips to the Triceps Extensions. Personally, I find incline work really punishes my shoulders and I never do them yet my upper chest has not suffered any, and too many chest presses can't be any good surely?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The incline bench does really punish my shoulder as well.

I like the OHP, Bench Press and Tricep extension suggestion.

Nice one Ming

I'm still gonna have to stay light at the moment, but this looks good to me.

Does it matter what order I do them in?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The incline bench does really punish my shoulder as well.
> 
> I like the OHP, Bench Press and Tricep extension suggestion.
> 
> ...


I would leave the Extension till last, mate, but the others in whatever order suits yourself. Stay focused and don't try to do extra workouts or rush the adding of weight and you'll do well with this:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I would leave the Extension till last, mate, but the others in whatever order suits yourself. Stay focused and don't try to do extra workouts or rush the adding of weight and you'll do well with this:thumbup1:


You seem to much prefer this routine over Rippetoe's Starting Strength.

Any particular reason Ming?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You seem to much prefer this routine over Rippetoe's Starting Strength.
> 
> Any particular reason Ming?


I haven't got anything against Starting Strength or Stronglifts, Tass, and either/or will get results. I'm not a fan, however, of doing a big compound more than once a week. This attitude may well have altered as I've got older....lol, and less capable of multi-squat days etc, but I don't think so and can never recall doing this tbh. It always took me at least a week to recover from squats and still does after leg day even without squats in my routine. It's the same to a slightly lesser extent for chest, back and shoulders.

This type of routine, to me, hits the best of all workout types, keeps the trainers interest and, importantly, leaves plenty of time for recovery. If a routine drives you on to strength gains and regular pb's I think it is important that there is plenty of rest between workouts to encourage and maximize these gains and to limit the possibility of injury.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Ming..Good answer


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I haven't got anything against Starting Strength or Stronglifts, Tass, and either/or will get results. I'm not a fan, however, of doing a big compound more than once a week. This attitude may well have altered as I've got older....lol, and less capable of multi-squat days etc, but I don't think so and can never recall doing this tbh. It always took me at least a week to recover from squats and still does after leg day even without squats in my routine. It's the same to a slightly lesser extent for chest, back and shoulders.
> 
> This type of routine, to me, hits the best of all workout types, keeps the trainers interest and, importantly, leaves plenty of time for recovery. If a routine drives you on to strength gains and regular pb's I think it is important that there is plenty of rest between workouts to encourage and maximize these gains and to limit the possibility of injury.


Yeah I have to say this makes alot of sense. Since starting my MADCOW routine of squatting 3 times a week 2 x heavy 1 x light I've felt very exhausted. The way I combat it is by just taking an extra day or two rest before next session but after this routines over I'll def be looking at alternatives.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Throw some flat flys and superset with pushups Tass instead of ze dipz.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done on the deadlifts sir!! always great when you hit that 100kg mark :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks member of month


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

it surprised me as i was squatting three times a week on 5x5, after the first couple weeks i never had any leg pain :blink: (had some back pain, but lets not mention that  )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 6th October, 2011*

*Push Day*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, rotator cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

10x10 20Kg

*OHP*

10x10 10.5Kg

*Skullcrushers*

5x20 6.5Kg

*Cardio*

20 min bike steady state

*Notes*

Started speaking with a German accent halfway through the workout. At quite a volume.

That has got to be the most boring, and I mean fall asleep boring, way of training ever!!!

Light weight, high reps can kiss my fat backside!

Oh well, has to be done.

Legs on Saturday, I'm going heavy on those bastards.

Happy Days


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 6th October, 2011*
> 
> *Push Day*
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA

It is a bit on the tedious side but its horses for courses. Week one i was very bored week 2 still was not keen but the rest i enjoyed as i had targets and that was what i focused on. Maybe you was a bit too light as you managed to finish 10 x 10 off the bat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah maybe..I'll add in a bit next week


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> yeah maybe..I'll add in a bit next week


50% of your 1rm max


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice gun


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Nice gun


Think the pic does me more justice than deserved !!

Spud gun !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need a holster for that blue bad boy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You need a holster for that blue bad boy[/quote
> 
> GREEN !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

coloured blind.....dont tell my employers though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *coloured blind*.....dont tell my employers though


?

Does that mean you see black and white people all the same colour !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There are different coloured people?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday 8th October, 2011

*Legs*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 80Kg

1x5 90Kg

*1x5 100Kg - Booom baby*

*
1x1 120Kg - Double Boom*

*Barbell Lunges*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 40Kg

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x20 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 40Kg

*Standing Calf Raises*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 20Kg

1x10 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 100Kg

*Cool Down*

10 min bike steady state, static stretching

*Notes*

Lots of firsts for me today.

First time squatting with wraps. First time squatting 100 Kg and above. First time to do lunges. First time SLDL. First time felt confident enough in my form to really go for it on squats.

*Squats *- Felt good. Have been working my way up to 100Kg previously in training, but thought, what the hell, I am going for it. Did 5 reps with no real problem. Thought I'd go for a 1rm max of 120Kg. Psyched up and squatted the fcuker. Felt really heavy. Not quite as deep as I usually go but close to parallel I think.

*Barbell Lunges *- Didn't get on too well with these. They are harder than they look. Ankle twisted and nearly fell over. Need to practice these or do dumbbell lunges. Dunno&#8230;..

*SLDL *- Another new lift for me. Not sure if form was correct. Maybe someone could have a look and give me guidance

*Calf Raises* - Put 120Kg on bar originally. I squatted this earlier, but couldn't lift it. End of workout, tired most probably. Ended up using 100Kg..Felt really heavy.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Saturday 8th October, 2011
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Squats Tass boy ... :bounce: :bounce:

With regards the lunges these are difficult using the barbell as essentially you are balancing on one leg. I would suggest you start either just with the barbell or with very light weights to get the balance sorted, and go slowly making sure you retain your balance throughout, however I find I dont lunge as low with the barbell as I did with dumbbells ....

Edit: - just looked at your vid (well it's better than hanging wallpaper !) your lunges are low which is good , but watching you I recall the danger is when you step back up, I also noticed a couple of times the barbell seemed to wobble which obvioulsy wont help balance ... I would start off with 20k as the barbell weight as you did but don't jump directly to 40kg but go to 30 and see how you do ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can see I'm not comfortable doing them.

I will try with a dumbell I think. Besides, I haven't got much room and had to turn the rack around. I dont want to be doing that every legs session.

Maybe I'll do a Ming and lunge up and down the road :lol:


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

squats looking solid mate!!

EDIT: You easily got another 5kg on that max, that came up easy


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job with the squats chap! U made it look easy, had more in u id say!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks chaps.

First time really going for it, so not totally confident yet.

Even though I've got spotters, I just dont have the confidence that I do when I train with someone else.

That is slowly changing though....Keep on keeping on :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Squats looked good tass, Last one looked deep so well done.

lunges i would stick to dumbbells either side to balance you out until you get used to them, do them alternating legs and try not to let you lead knee go past your lead toe ( if you get me )

SLDL This is prob what gave me gip the most on my back. i would not go to the floor with SLDL as that last little section your backs bending and this can be the most vunrable position of any exercise. Use your rack for them and go just below the knee to mid shin with these making sure you keep that arch in your back at all times.

another top workout and vid though tass, Your gonna feel that tomorrow !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Squats looked good tass, Last one looked deep so well done.
> 
> lunges i would stick to dumbbells either side to balance you out until you get used to them, do them alternating legs and try not to let you lead knee go past your lead toe ( if you get me ) I get you
> 
> ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

use the rails on the rack to set the weight mid ankle or where you still have an arch in your back


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mid ankle?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been giving my pull day some thought.

It's currently

Deadlifts

Barbell rows

Pullups

Barbell curls

Now, the rows and pullups are both hitting my lats right?

Wondered if I could drop the pullups, and maybe add in some power shrugs or something?

Thoughts?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DOMS settling in...

Quads, Hams and Glutes all suitably demolished

Need to go shopping but cant walk


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> DOMS settling in...
> 
> Quads, Hams and Glutes all suitably demolished
> 
> Need to go shopping but cant walk


mobility scooter ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Been giving my pull day some thought.
> 
> It's currently
> 
> ...


Hi Tass

The rows will add depth and thickness to your back, depending on the width of your pull ups they will add width or thickness.

Your deadliest will also hit your traps.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> mobility scooter ?


Could do with one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> Hi Tass
> 
> The rows will add depth and thickness to your back, depending on the width of your pull ups they will add width or thickness.
> 
> Your deadliest will also hit your traps.


So are you saying to keep both rows and pullups?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It depends on your gaols mate, if you want a mahoosive back id keep them both.

I find using a medium width grip and pulling to the diaphragm the rows really hit the lower lats and mid back, pull ups seem to hit my upper lats more


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I want big traps, but I spose deads will hit them as I start to go heavy


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

See how you go with the deads, I ended up adding shrugs into the mix as i felt I needed them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Power shrugs look bad-ass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to my journal by the way


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Welcome to my journal by the way


Cheers mate, Ive been lurking a while, always read other peoples journals as i can learn so much from them!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on your lifts, Tass. Once you get to the point you can say 'hell, lets just go for it' that's when you make progress in leaps and bounds as you are now finding. No fear lifting. The secret is not going too far too quickly and injuring something so listen to your body.

Lunges. It takes a good while to get used to these. Balance is always an issue. I find balance easier with a barbell, you may find dumbbells easier.Then again you may not. Don't expect to master these quickly.

Pull day. I would leave it as it is. Deads will give you all the traps you need. If you do add anything, take something away too. Don't make the workout any longer.

SLDL. Don't look too bad. I would try and keep my head up a bit more and not worry about going too low. I barely go past my knees when I'm starting up and don't go much lower when warmed up and still feel it in my hams later. You don't need a massive ROM with these if you focus on the muscle being trained.

Will be leaving your neck of the woods soon, mate, so not be online much till later. Sorry to have missed this workout in the flesh so to speak. All the best.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Congrats on your lifts, Tass. Once you get to the point you can say 'hell, lets just go for it' that's when you make progress in leaps and bounds as you are now finding. No fear lifting. The secret is not going too far too quickly and injuring something so listen to your body.
> 
> Lunges. It takes a good while to get used to these. Balance is always an issue. I find balance easier with a barbell, you may find dumbbells easier.Then again you may not. Don't expect to master these quickly.
> 
> ...


Awesome Post..Thanks Ming


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your training is great bud!! you should make a full video journal, that would be cool man


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Your training is great bud!! you should make a full video journal, that would be cool man


oh Lee , what have you said .........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Example?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Example?


Haha Greshie, I never think before I speak...Tassotti forget it, lol...

I mean no written/typed words...like a video log, explaining eveything on that, came become a well watch youtube vid mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Your training is great bud!! you should make a full video journal, that would be cool man


Would the video journal include Tass's meals as well as his workouts ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Youtube's bandwidth couldnt cope if I included all my meals lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Would the video journal include Tass's meals as well as his workouts ?


whatever he wants...no naked shots though...thats too far, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha Greshie, I never think before I speak...Tassotti forget it, lol...
> 
> I mean no written/typed words...like a video log, explaining eveything on that, came become a well watch youtube vid mate


But what about posts like these ones. Would I need to film everything?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I could be famous...adored...hero-worshipped...men would like to be like me...women would want me to father their children...I'm gonna do it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I could be famous...adored...hero-worshipped...men would like to be like me...women would want me to father their children...I'm gonna do it


I'm sure you'd be an internet sensation ..........


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> But what about posts like these ones. Would I need to film everything?


I don't know about everything...some things can be left out, lol...ofcourse you can answer your comments in these type of posts...You should do it!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I could be famous...adored...hero-worshipped...men would like to be like me...women would want me to father their children...I'm gonna do it


Oh sh*t!! What have I done Greshie...am away to ban myself!! lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh sh*t!! What have I done Greshie...am away to ban myself!! lol


Just claim some of the royalties , as it was your idea ......


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Just claim some of the royalties , as it was your idea ......


I dunno man...this will get out of hand and there will pitch forks and towns folk after me...lol

Yeah, do it man...it would be fun and eductional and everyone will see your progress and it's all documented on video...awesome!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tell you what..It would be a massive motivation for me to succeed....Videos don't lie

Actually they do, if anyone saw my 100 rep OHP vid :rolleye:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i think a monster may have been released....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude I'm coming to train with you, great home gear man...and how many was that?? lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You'd be welcome if it wasn't such a long way.

It was actually four reps out of five I did. 2 reps repeated to look like I did 100 reps.

Feel bad coz at the time everyone said good form, good set, etc...I didn't think anyone would believe me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tell you what..It would be a massive motivation for me to succeed....Videos don't lie
> 
> Actually they do, if anyone saw my 100 rep OHP vid :rolleye:


Yes but you'd still be found out ... watch the TV screen behind you!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You'd be welcome if it wasn't such a long way.
> 
> It was actually four reps out of five I did. 2 reps repeated to look like I did 100 reps.
> 
> Feel bad coz at the time everyone said good form, good set, etc...I didn't think anyone would believe me


haha, yeah it was the telly I was watching...and figured there was something kind weird about it...nice try bro, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes but you'd still be found out ... watch the TV screen behind you!


Thats the thing..everyone seemed to believe me when I first posted it (apart from Taylor who picked up on the hints I was dropping)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/129190-old-fat-ex-alcoholic-newbie-55.html#post2437991


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th October 2011*

Pull Day

6 mins bike, dynamic stretches, rc exercises

Deadlifts

Warmup

1x15 40Kg

1x10 60Kg

Work Sets

1x5 90Kg

1x5 100Kg

1x4 110Kg - 10Kg increase

Rows

Work Sets

2x10 40Kg - Felt twinge in shoulder at end of second set so stopped there on rows.

Barbell curls

Work Sets

1x20 14Kg

1x15 14Kg

1x12 14Kg

10mins bike steady state

Notes

Deads half killed me. Took 15 mins to recover. Light on other lifts today. Twinge didn't feel good. Hmm, still a way to go on recovery I feel. FFS!!!!

2nd night shift of 7 to look forward to now..Oh joy&#8230;&#8230;..






Diet

17:30 Meal 1 - 70g oats, 10g whey, 195ml semi milk, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

18:30 Training

20:00 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 90g banana

23:00 Meal 3 - 130g Chicken in peppercorn sauce, 100g pepper, 62g onion, 63g mushrooms, 83g wholewheat pasta, 40ml milk for tea

02:00 Meal 4 -195g apple, 66g turkey, 2 medium boiled eggs, 40ml milk for tea

05:00 Meal 5 - 100g ham 30g cheese, 50g romaine, 3-g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

08:30 Meal 6 -40ml milk for tea

Food Totals 2403 KCals, 179g Protein (30%), 103g Fat (38%), 190g Carbs (32%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. Nice Deads. Don't worry about how long you need to rest after Deads, take however long you need. Maybe Bent Rows are too similar to do straight afterwards. I prefer One Arm Rows after Deads purely as you can support your back whilst doing them.

You've got my sympathy as always with the nights. Things look better after Thursday when there's less to do than you've already done.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dissapointed in 2 things tass

The vid had no music and you were watching x factor !!!! Other than that, great lifting tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Dissapointed in 2 things tass
> 
> The vid had no music and you were watching x factor !!!! Other than that, great lifting tass


Hahaha...I am a sad sad man..PMSL

Edit..Thats why I usually add music, so no=one can tell that I'm watching crap on the box


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha...I am a sad sad man..PMSL
> 
> Edit..Thats why I usually add music, so no=one can tell that I'm watching crap on the box


On a serious note though, your environment can hlp you lift. I would not say x factor will give you the agression to push yourself past the point where you think you have to stop. When training at home the intesity can always me a problem as in you dont have people around you pushing you to do more.

Dorian yates says that when a person thinks they have reached faliure there is always about 3 more reps left that thy can push out if encouraged. Brooks kubic lstens to wagner to get him psyched. Try some sabbath or something that gets the blood flowing or stick blood and guts on the tv


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I sometimes put on WSM on'telly..Thats pretty good

I dloaded a load of death metal and that type of music...I just don't like that sh1t.

I like hard house music, but I end up dancing rather than lifting...

Maybe someone could record themselves shouting encouragement and I could play that....

'Go on Tass..one more rep...Get that fcuker up there'


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I sometimes put on WSM on'telly..Thats pretty good
> 
> I dloaded a load of death metal and that type of music...I just don't like that sh1t.
> 
> ...


You dont need death metal, just the first 4 sabbath albums.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm..not my cup of tea


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

By the way hows's your diet coming along?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> By the way hows's your diet coming along?


Hi G.

Well, I've been upping the calories to get my body used to functioning on a higher amount of cals.

About 3000Kcals per day, clean foods and high protein.

The result - I am getting fatter ....

So, back down to 2500 cals with v low carbs on non-workout days, and targeted carbs on workout days.

I'm almost 19 stone now...Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez...It's uncomfortable

You can see my massive gut on the vids..Its fcuking dusgusting

Also gonna whack cardio back in - must admit,I've extremely lazy on the cardio front.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi G.
> 
> Well, I've been upping the calories to get my body used to functioning on a higher amount of cals.
> 
> ...


That's why I asked ........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The one thing with this eating more malarky is that I have felt strong.

Gone for a couple of 1rms on squats and deads recently due to that.

However, I cant keep going

Anyone remember Mr Cresote?

'Just one little wafer.........'


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The one thing with this eating more malarky is that I have felt strong.
> 
> Gone for a couple of 1rms on squats and deads recently due to that.
> 
> ...


That's the conumdrum , more weight equals heavier lifts !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

countdown conundrum

MAIFATCNUT


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 13th October, 2011*

*Push Day*

*Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, rotator cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

10x10 25Kg - 5Kg increase

*OHP*

10x10 14.5Kg - 4Kg increase

*Skullcrushers*

10x10 10.5Kg- 4Kg increase

*Static stretching*

*Notes*

It's totally different fatiguing the muscle rather than destroying it. I still prefer the latter but this low weight thang has to be done.

*Diet*

17:30 Meal 1 - 60g oats, 10g whey, 185ml semi milk, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

18:30 *Training*

20:00 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 87g banana

23:00 Meal 3 - 130g Chicken in peppercorn sauce, 100g pepper, 62g onion, 63g mushrooms, 83g wholewheat pasta, 40ml milk for tea

02:00 Meal 4 -187g apple, 100g turkey, 2 medium boiled eggs, 40ml milk for tea

05:00 Meal 5 - 100g brazil nuts

08:30 Meal 6 -40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2806 KCals, 167g Protein (24%), 154g Fat (50%), 188g Carbs (26%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Thursday 13th October, 2011*
> 
> *Push Day*
> 
> ...


Yes it is totally different, The lactic build up can feel pretty strong with volume. Horses for courses


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done on the increase mate!! it's always good for change :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well done on the increase mate!! it's always good for change :thumbup1:


Cheers Lee...It's nothing really....I went too light last week on the 10x10...That's all.

Be glad when I can get back to lifting something proper-like


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 14th October 2011*

Fats been dropping quite quickly (about 5lbs) this week at around 2500 Kcals. Gonna keep it there for the time-being. No cardio at the mo. Save that for when weight-loss stalls.

Anyone know why 'they' recommend no more than 2lbs per week? At my size, I could easily drop 8 lbs if I went for it.

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 100g ham, 20g cheese, 5 ml sunflower oil, 80ml milk for coffee

23:00 Meal 2 - 100g dry roasted nuts, 50g ham, 1 medium boiled egg, 40ml milk for tea, 40ml milk for tea

01:30 Meal 3 - 140g peppered mackerel, 54g broccoli, 82g cauliflower, 60g green beans, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 50g ham, 1 medium boiled egg, 40ml milk for tea

06:00 Meal 5 - 100g ham, 30g cheddar, 50g romaine 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

08:30 Meal 6 - 50g whey in water

*Food Totals* 2561 KCals, 229g Protein (35%), 58g Carbs (9%), 157g Fat (55%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 14th October 2011*
> 
> Fats been dropping quite quickly (about 5lbs) this week at around 2500 Kcals. Gonna keep it there for the time-being. No cardio at the mo. Save that for when weight-loss stalls.
> 
> ...


I think the theory is that rapid weight loss ( more than 2lbs ) you are more likely to put it back on in time but if i was you i would do what you gotta do and take it from there as long as the weight loss isnt so massive it becomes unhealthy for you. Also it would be like putting on weight to quickly, your body needs to adapt and stuff


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 14th October 2011*

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg omelette, 100g ham, 20g cheese, 5 ml sunflower oil, 80ml milk for coffee

23:00 Meal 2 - 100g dry roasted nuts, 50g ham, 1 medium boiled egg, 40ml milk for tea, 40ml milk for tea

01:30 Meal 3 - 140g peppered mackerel, 54g broccoli, 82g cauliflower, 60g green beans, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 50g ham, 1 medium boiled egg, 40ml milk for tea

06:00 Meal 5 -40ml milk for tea

08:30 Meal 6 - 50g whey in water

*Food Totals* 2561 KCals, 229g Protein (35%), 58g Carbs (9%), 157g Fat (55%), 2/3 ltrs water

*Saturday 15th October, 2011*

Couldn't train legs today..Just got no energy left after night shifts. Will try tomorrow.

17:30 Meal 1 - 60g oats, 10g whey, 180ml semi milk, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

20:00 Meal 2 - 2 egg omelette, 80g ham, 20g cheese, 5 ml sunflower oil, 80ml milk for coffee

01:00 Meal 3 - chilli, 40ml milk for tea

03:30 Meal 4 - 100g dry roasted nuts, 2 boiled eggs,40ml milk for tea

06:00 Meal 5 - 147g chicken, 30g cheddar, 50g romaine 28g cucumber, 5ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2490 KCals, 184g Protein (30%), 138g Fat (50%), 128g Carbs (20%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see your diet is on track


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, as G said, good job on getting the diet back on track.

and if your getting bored to hell of the high reps, it wont kill you to have a heavy session every now and again. its better to not let boredom set in/lose motivation because of the lighter rep after rep after rep sessions


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 19th October, 2011*

*Legs*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 20Kg

1x12 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 60Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Work Sets*

3x10 13Kg

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 40Kg

*Standing Calf Raises*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x10 60Kg

*Cool Down*

10 min bike steady state, static stretching

*Notes*

Just a light workout today. Body clock is mullered and still in night mode. I've got very little energy. Workout was very hard work this evening/morning/whatever it is.

Don't think I've got SLDL form right yet. Don't feel it in my hamstrings. Think maybe I'm bending at the knee too much.

Dumbell lunges felt technically better than barbell lunges. Still not 100% on the balance though. I will continue with dumbbell for now.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a nice, balanced workout to me, Tass. The SLDL's take a while to get a feel for but you'll find what works for you with a little experimentation and practice, and the lunges will carry on improving I'm sure. Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Grim Reaper said:


> Welcome, If you can beat the drink after 15 yrs then getting your body sorted will be a walk in the park.
> 
> respect for turning your life round...


I agree 100% your success kicking the booze is AWESOME.. lifting weights and shaping up will be a great challenge for you, sure thing but will be a HELL of a lot easier than your drink challenge. Im t-total myself but my Bro is recovering Alc. Looking fwd to your progress reports Big hugs X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

FemaleWarrior said:


> I agree 100% your success kicking the booze is AWESOME.. lifting weights and shaping up will be a great challenge for you, sure thing but will be a HELL of a lot easier than your drink challenge. Im t-total myself but my Bro is recovering Alc. Looking fwd to your progress reports Big hugs X


Thanks very much for your kind words and 'Big hugs' FemaleWarrior.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 19th October, 2011*
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...


 Good to see things are still moving mate.

SLDL wise...

I find feet close knees locked or ~I don't feel it in the hams


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Not much going on in here tass !!!!

Update ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Not much going on in here tass !!!!
> 
> Update ?


Yes retro lets do some Bumping and get that Tassotti off his ar*e


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not much to say really..

My shoulder has actually shown signs of improvement in the last couple of weeks

Ive been laying of the weights in case it aggravates the shoulder again..

Been working loads of nights, loads of stretching, eating clean, low cals but still gaining fat....

Might have to start smoking again.........


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah Ha ... you've redeemed yourself just in time before I gave you some verbal ....

Perhaps you should simply stop eating :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

it's crazy..i been eating 1800 cals per day and still putting on weight :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I need an active job


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> it's crazy..i been eating 1800 cals per day and still putting on weight :cursing:


are you going by scales mate or by looks , clothes and tape measure ????


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I need an active job


Jog to work :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Go to spinning classes, the weight will drop off you or take some e's and go raving !!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I need an active job


you doing much cardio Tass? Apologies if you've already said you are - I've had a busy month and am a bit behind with my journal reading!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not really been doing anything lately.

I have been working loads of nights. They just cane me and I have little to no energy whatsoever.

I'm gonna have to force myself to start doing stuff again... Anything has to be better than nothing I spose.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not really been doing anything lately.
> 
> I have been working loads of nights. They just cane me and I have little to no energy whatsoever.
> 
> ...


And about bloody time too !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

like the look of your facebook shop mate, but there's no way I'm letting all my facebook friends see me like it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chilli said:


> like the look of your facebook shop mate, but there's no way I'm letting all my facebook friends see me like it!


See I wondered about that..Just do it....You can still enter the shop without liking it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You could add me on FB, as I post all the updates to my wall as well

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=719823444

Everyone welcome to add me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you trying to become the Ann Summers of Facebook odr something ? :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Are you trying to become the Ann Summers of Facebook odr something ? :laugh:


Hopefully.

I actually bought the domain www.annsummer.org.uk

Apparently, they could sue me though if I use it


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I actually bought the domain www.annsummer.org.uk
> 
> Apparently, they could sue me though if I use it


cant you offer to sell it too them.

although, surely since you actually own the domain rights, and they're called annsummers.com (googled it, i DIDNT actually know offhand!! :lol: ) they dont really have a leg to stand on? is it not they're fault they didnt have the foresight to buy all .eu .org .uk sites?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Apparently not


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe buy the rights to dannsummers.com and make it more male based !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha

I like that

Oh, and why haven't you liked my page retro? :cursing:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Haha
> 
> I like that
> 
> Oh, and why haven't you liked my page retro? :cursing:


See you got a problem with that as on FB everyones got there family on there. I aint really bothered about fam knowing but then i gotta do the whole Its a guy called tass that i talk to on a forum, hes starting his own shop blah blah about twenty times to family. Also you are narrowing you client base down to

1) people that have a fb account and

2) people that know you.

Most sex toy companies opperate on the bases of being private to people so no one knows there dirty sexual habits !!!! You should also be working on a product and price idea where you get the right product at a low price.

I think ebay will be a better way to go for you on this. Items sent privatly and work on cheaper products than you competitors, Get you na,me out there and expaned the buisiness. I will let you have the name dannsummers for free and maybe when you get a bit more established you can send me a free goodie bag as payment !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't sell this stuff on ebay....well maybe the lingerie...The advantage of FB is that there is little to no outlay. If it doesn't work out on FB, I'll set up a website.

Or I may set up something else on FB...Rather than adult toys, sell kids toys

Something's gotta work for me...No way I'm working for the rest of my life


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That's exactly my attitude mate, **** being a slave for £5.90 an hour for the rest of my life.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can't sell this stuff on ebay....well maybe the lingerie...The advantage of FB is that there is little to no outlay. If it doesn't work out on FB, I'll set up a website.
> 
> Or I may set up something else on FB...Rather than adult toys, sell kids toys
> 
> Something's gotta work for me...No way I'm working for the rest of my life


And how about doing some WORK OUTS whilst you are working out what you are going to do ??? you must be over your mammouth squats by now??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I get paid extremely well. Still, I just don't like having a job. If I don't keep trying to succeed at something myself, I feel like I have given up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> And how about doing some WORK OUTS whilest you are working out what you are going to do ??? you must be over your mammouth squats by now??


Oi..I'm injured


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oi..I'm injured


Hmmph ... I'm sure there is something you can do ... hows the diet btw ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've decided t aim for 20 stone....seems like a nice round figure


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've decided t aim for 20 stone....seems like a nice round figure


Split the difference at 15 stone .....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

where did 10 stone ever come into it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> where did 10 stone ever come into it?


It didn't , but there has to be bench marks !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There's some serious bench marks on my floor after coping with my lard-ass on it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> There's some serious bench marks on my floor after coping with my lard-ass on it


I am sure there are ..... :lol:


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

Welcome brother. First off GOOD ON YER and secondly I wish you all the best for your new start. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

zidiezid said:


> Welcome brother. First off GOOD ON YER and secondly I wish you all the best for your new start. YOU CAN DO IT!


Thanks man, good to be here


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude, I wish you the best of luck in your business ventures. Its better being your own boss than making someones else rich...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dude, I wish you the best of luck in your business ventures. Its better being your own boss than making someones else rich...


Thanks Lee..Now help me out and like my shop on Facebook


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Lee..Now help me out and like my shop on Facebook


I will do bud...I sent you a friend request. I'll get on facebook later and like your shop


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good man!!! Free c0ck ring 4 u


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good man!!! Free c0ck ring 4 u


Oh f*cking dear!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio - Swim - 24 Lengths - 10 Front Crawl, 10 breastage stroke, 4 back stroke.

Last time I tried backstroke, major shooting pains, but none today, so a big improvement.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hows the injury list?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> breastage


mmmm breastage ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> hows the injury list?


list? just the shoulder...on the mend, about fcuking time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 9th November 2011*

*Cardio and Flabs*

8 minutes cross trainer

Lots and lots and lots of static stretching

*Seated Crunch*

Warm Up

1x15 30Kg

1x12 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 50Kg

*Lying Crunch*

3x8 15Kg

*Captains Chair*

1x6

*Side Bends (L/R)*

1x12 20Kg plate

*Treadmill*

16 minutes walk/slow jog

*Steam Room* - 10mins - Lots more shoulder stretching and sweating

Totally Fcuked - man I am a fat unfit **** at the moment, but it felt good to actually do something. Sleeping at night feels fantastic!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> it felt good to actually do something. Sleeping at night feels fantastic!!


Excellent news  back to it in no time.....

Any talent in the steamer worth mentioning ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

At last ... a workout from Tassotti !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Excellent news  back to it in no time.....
> 
> Any talent in the steamer worth mentioning ?


Only me Im afraid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> At last ... a workout from Tassotti !


Oi


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Only me, Im afraid


I think if it was only you, I too would be afraid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I think if it was only you, I too would be afraid


oi

Be afraid...be veeeery afraid


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hows the shop ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't even wanna know what captain chair consists of Tass :whistling:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't even wanna know what captain chair consists of Tass :whistling:


Fisherman's friend little boy......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hows the shop ?


slow, like me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

switch said:


> Fisherman's friend little boy......


But Im allergic to fish Birdseye!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done..keep at it!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's nice to see you back doing something Tass. Now keep at it - you know you want to so say fcuk you to sh1tty night shifts and complicated diets and theories about this and that and just try to do some sort of training most every day from now till Christmas and see where that takes you. Forget long term goals. Establish some good training habits and lets see what happens. Come on, we're all behind you:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish I could say fcuk you to the nights, but that's all there is at the moment.

Im gonna do what I can


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I wish I could say fcuk you to the nights, but that's all there is at the moment.
> 
> Im gonna do what I can


Not to the nights themselves but to the effect they have on you. I know it's not easy as I've done plenty myself. Do your best mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Fasted Cardio*

*31 minute swim*

10 lengths front crawl

10 lengths breastage stroke

6 lengths back stroke

Increased by 2 lengths

90 secs rampant sex with two pensioners in the steam room

Done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Fasted Cardio*
> 
> *31 minute swim*
> 
> ...


Be careful with that rampant sex Tass. I find a shoulder width grip with my lower back supported works best. And don't try it after leg day. Remember organs need 72 hours to recover from workouts too:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Fasted Cardio*
> 
> *31 minute swim*
> 
> ...


Did you give them both a stroke?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Be careful with that rampant sex Tass. I find a shoulder width grip with my lower back supported works best. And don't try it after leg day. Remember organs need 72 hours to recover from workouts too:lol:


Rampant sex is an exercise i have not done in a long time. I dont think i have the equipment for it anymore as the misses has been neglected and gone rusty !!!!. My polish her up and give it a go if i can get the form right !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Rampant sex is an exercise i have not done in a long time. I dont think i have the equipment for it anymore as the misses has been neglected and gone rusty !!!!. My polish her up and give it a go if i can get the form right !!!


I'm sure you'll find a lot of pointers to correct form if you do some googling :wink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Rampant sex is an exercise i have not done in a long time. I dont think i have the equipment for it anymore as the misses has been neglected and gone rusty !!!!. My polish her up and give it a go if i can get the form right !!!


It's like riding a bike mate.............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio

45 minutes Squash

6 games

Won 3, Lost 3

Was good to play. I felt like a graceful elephant floating around the court, but really enjoyed it.

Didn't whack the ball with my usual intensity and shoulder held up fine.

Back on weights tomorrow

Pull Day

Deadlifts here I come :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's like riding a bike mate.............


How do you know what the misses is like ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 12th November, 2011*

19st 5lbs

*Pull Day*

*
*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretches, rc exercises

*Deadlifts*

*
Warmup*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 80Kg

1x5 90Kg

*Rows*

*
Warmup*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 60Kg

*Barbell curls*

*
Warmup*

1x12 6Kg

1x8 10Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 20Kg

15mins walk, stretches


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are back in the frame !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Tass. Nice form. I love the sound of clunking plates of iron.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass Your doing well mate keep it up!

Have a look at my Blog. Its under strongmanmatt Weightlifter (Starting out)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Matt,

Thanks mate.

I've already been lurking on your journal mate. I have eyes everywhere.

But thanks for pimping it out on mine :nono:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry Mate didn't mean to pimp it on your blog, just any advice or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Im only joking fella


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/151148-beginner-weightlifter-starting-out.html


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/151148-beginner-weightlifter-starting-out.html


HAHAHA, jeez matt you are getting your stuff up, Even i popped by your journal and you havent even gone into RETRO_MENTALS GUIDE TO BECOMING AND OLDTIME CIRCUS STRONGMAN !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oi

Another journal pimp


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You bet baby.

Get chalk not straps !!!!!!! *DO IT !!!!!*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I got chalk recently..I need a strap on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 14th November, 2011*

*
*

*
Legs*

*
*

*
Warmup*

10 mins walk, dynamic stretching

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 70Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Work Sets*

1x8 13Kg

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

2x8 40Kg

At this point, I completely ran out of energy. I could not carry on, so calf raises will be done tomorrow. Pretty poor effort. Just haven't got it in me.

Off for another fcukin night-shift now.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

tass its a better effort than nothing, keep at it and dont be so critical of yourself. do the workouts, gain strength, loose weight !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes Tass, don't be despondent. Every workout is a step in the right direction and keeping them up encourages good habits. I know nights are sh1te but work aside the more regular your workouts the more your energy levels should improve. Keep it going fella:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes Tass , as Retro says , better than doing nothing !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You bet baby.
> 
> Get chalk not straps !!!!!!! *DO IT !!!!!*


Thats the business!! Chalk is much better dude!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont think people watch my vids.

If y'all look at the very beginning of the vid, I put something on my hands.

Fcuk knows what it is


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So you did...I retract my statement, lol...and I hope that IS chalk dude....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Cardio & Abs*

20mins stationary bike steady state

Foam roller for doms in legs

Captains Chair

3x5

Cable Crunch

3x10x35Kg

Side Bends (L/R)

3x10x20Kg


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Cardio & Abs*
> 
> 20mins stationary bike steady state
> 
> ...


Nice dude!! Now I'm off to youtube to see what a captain chair is, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I dont think people watch my vids.
> 
> If y'all look at the very beginning of the vid, I put something on my hands.
> 
> Fcuk knows what it is


i watch them m8 well most of them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Pics Update*

So, this is the largest I've ever been

A whopping 19 stone 6 lbs, thats 270 pounds or 122 Kg for the people who don't know what a stone is

I am not going to get any fatter than this....I broke the fcuking bed just getting into it the other day (not even any bedroom athletics involved)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate with your knowledge re dieting you will sort it.

I would actually pay you to do my meals if it was possible !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Pics Update*
> 
> So, this is the largest I've ever been
> 
> ...


The one consolation you have is that underneath that winter coat you've managed to grow , there will be quite a bit of muscle ready to pop into the light once you start shedding said winter coat .........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Push Day*

*Warmup*

6 mins bike

Shoulder Dislocations

cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

Warmup Sets

1x15 20Kg

1x12 25Kg

Work sets

3x10 30Kg

*OHP*

Warmup Sets

1x15 10Kg

1x12 14Kg

Work sets

3x8 20Kg

*Skullcrushers*

Warmup Sets

1x15 6Kg

1x12 10Kg

Work sets

3x8 22Kg

Nice and easy on the pressing. Upped weight on skulls, felt heavy.

Plenty of stretching...Shoulder okay.

*Diet*

*
*

17:30 Meal 1 - Porridge 60g oats, 10g whey, 169g ss milk, 80 ml milk for 2 coffees

18:30 *Training*

20:00 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 116g banananananananana

2230 Meal 3 - chicken pasta in peppercorn sauce - 130g chicken, 100g peppers, 62g onion, 80gpeppercorn sauce,80g wholewheat pasta, 10ml sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

01:30 Meal 4 - 85g chicken, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 5- 85g chicken, 40ml milk for tea

06:30 Meal 6 - 100g turkey, 30g cheddar, 40g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10m dressing 40ml milk for tea

*Totals*

2130 Kcals, 186g Protein, 144g carbs, 90g Fat, 2-3 ltrs water


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a much healthier addiction - that's for sure. Best decision you've ever made! ..and sometimes this site is a bit like an AA meeting. ALL THE BEST!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear the shoulders bearing up mate....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

dugger said:


> It's a much healthier addiction - that's for sure. Best decision you've ever made! ..and sometimes this site is a bit like an AA meeting. ALL THE BEST!!!


Thanks for the good wishes dugger


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You like your tea milky !!!!

some good healthy foods there tass. Right direction. Wopuld be nice to see you have green tea and add cayanne pepper to your meals. Get the metabolism kicking in .

Goal for this year ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goal for this year - 20 stone of blubber

Goal for next year - 20 stone ripped


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Goal for next year - 20 stone ripped


that will be impressive !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Under all that excess looks like you gotta big frame Tass and there will be some decent muscle lurking!

What kinda kcalorie count you going to be training on? How about adding in one circuit training session a week for extra kcals burnt?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All this muscle insulation saves me a fortune on heating


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Under all that excess looks like you gotta big frame Tass and there will be some decent muscle lurking!
> 
> What kinda kcalorie count you going to be training on? How about adding in one circuit training session a week for extra kcals burnt?


Circuit training I feel would bring on a heart attack for sure.

I can just about walk up the stairs


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

come on tass there has to be a goal this year, Not matter how big or small


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This year?!?!?! Its pretty much over.

Goal is to train consistently, do some type of cardio pretty much every day and eat clean 90% of the time. (Oh and to be able to do up my shoelaces without struggling for breath)

That little lot would be a massive improvement on what Ive been doing recently (fcuk all)

Now, my night shifts are reducing and this will be easily possible.

On a good note, I think work is gonna be scarce in the new year, so I can concentrate on smashing it in the gym. (Not so good for the bank balance though)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you are a big old boy tass jeez........I guess your initial phase will be fat loss and fitness oriented..........i'd reckon by 16 stone you will be looking very sharp....THEN - the muscle will go on faster.....

GEAR?

20 stone ripped in a year is a tall order bro but very best of luck

I'm looking at hitting 18 stone in the new year but that wont be ripped....in all honesty I'd be about 15 stone ripped for the stage (I'm 16 stone 9 in that avvy this morning)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you are a big old boy tass jeez........I guess your initial phase will be fat loss and fitness oriented..........i'd reckon by 16 stone you will be looking very sharp....THEN - the muscle will go on faster.....
> 
> GEAR?
> 
> ...


Yeah 20 stone ripped was just throw out there really...Any stone ripped would be good.

I've got no plans of using gear at the moment. At the rate I can gain/lose mass, all I need to do is train consistently hard, stay injury free, and I reckon I will look better than 90% of the people on here who are using (Bold statement I know, but I believe it) Just like to add that I have nothing against anyone using.

For me, Im not bothered about lifting huge numbers...I want to look good and if I can do that with big weight (not huge) then Im happy.

HOWEVER, I am a fickle fcuker and the above may well change in a few months. I will probably be the biggest roid head and powerlifting in comps smashing rediculous weights..............


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well that is a bold statement but there is nothing wrong with that

at 37 you still have a few natty mgs left if you never smoked them with the booze lol.......

you will be able to get lean as that is just will power and arithmatic (less in than out) BUT your ability to gain lean mass has to be tested - there is no way to guess it.

I suspect you will need some help within 2 years but what do I know lol

I think you will find that once all the fat goes - the good stuff is hard to come by lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You may well be right, and if you are, I may well cross that filthy bridge to the dark side


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> You may well be right, and if you are, I may well cross that filthy bridge to the dark side


no matter - see how it goes, just enjoy the training for now bro


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it is VERY easy to assume a few stone of fat ontop of your muscle IS muscle (i have been guilty of it myself)....get the chub down to 15% or so and it is easier to see what is what


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck m8, I was nearly 20 stone in Feb this year ! 16.5 ish now, I think your like me you can rip it off fast but if you lose the motivation its back on in an instant !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I will do a water into wine and turn this fat into muscle


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Good luck m8, I was nearly 20 stone in Feb this year ! 16.5 ish now, I think your like me you can rip it off fast but if you lose the motivation its back on in an instant !


Yeah, that's exactly what Im like


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I will do a water into wine and turn this fat into muscle


I think you turned enough wine into "water" on the p1ss....You can turn some decent scran and hard work into muscle now lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude, I have no doubt your'll reach your goals. Your pics are great and you CAN see clear development. I recon you'll be some size bro when you get yourself all developed and sh*t. Just don't be too hard on yourself, your getting there man!! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dude, I have no doubt your'll reach your goals. Your pics are great and you CAN see clear development. I recon you'll be some size bro when you get yourself all developed and sh*t. Just don't be too hard on yourself, your getting there man!! :thumb:


Thanks Lee :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Lee :wub:


Lol. My encouraging words seem somewhat on the slate on the roof genre now :lol: . on a note...you still got your shop??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaa...I still have access to the goodies yes....What you after....butt plug, penis pump or what?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaa...I still have access to the goodies yes....What you after....butt plug, penis pump or what?


Haha, none of the above...thats just weird...but something for the missus I recon, well, for me :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, none of the above...thats just weird...but something for the missus I recon, well, for me :lol:


Lee go here http://www.sextoys.co.uk/lingerie/

I have access to the same products and should be able to price match them.

PM me with your wish list


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lee go here http://www.sextoys.co.uk/lingerie/
> 
> I have access to the same products and should be able to price match them.
> 
> PM me with your wish list


If she f*cking stops looking over my shoulder I will get right on it...but on a note to make her sound good...she seen your avi and said "thats not him is it??"...and she very impressively corrected herself and said "wait, thats pudzianowski"...it'll be something special for her cleverness now, lol!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha...I wish......Reeeespect to the lady for knowing her strongmen

and reeeespect to you for using google to spell it right pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha...I wish......Reeeespect to the lady for knowing her strongmen
> 
> and reeeespect to you for using google to spell it right pmsl


Honestly, of hand does anyone know how to spell his name?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had sports massage again today. I asked Maria to really get into my shoulder to see if she could feel anythting out of place...It feels like it needs to be clicked into place.

Anyway, she felt me up real good and said it all felt fine in there, then WHAM! Put her elbow and all her weight on my bicep tendon for about 3 minutes...I was almost in tears.

Must have still be in shock from the pain as when I went to pay before I left, everyone was like 'Are you ok? You don't look good' Hahaha

See tomorrow how it feels.

So, positive note, finished nightshifts this morning...Will try and sleep tonight and get back in day mode then 9 days off...Some good clean eating and smashing the weights coming up !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha, that sounds fun!! a good sleep and you'll be ready for it tomorrow mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 19th November, 2011*

*
*

*Pull Day*

6mins bike, dynamic stretching, cuff exercises

*Deadlifts*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 80Kg

1x5 90Kg

1x5 100Kg

*Rows*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 55Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 65Kg - 5Kg increase

*Pussies Pullups*

3x5 Bodyweight

*Barbell curls*

*
Warmup*

1x15 6Kg

1x10 10Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 21Kg - 1Kg increase

10 mins bike steady state

*Notes*

Used straps on deads for the first time today. Felt awkward. Set up on bar with hands too close together which made me lose my balance on 1st rep. I think they might have been too tight as well. My hands looked like 2 boiled lobsters after the lifts. Bit of practice required. (No comments please from the 'work your grip' brigade)

*Diet*

13:30 Meal 1 - 60g oats, 10g whey, 170ml semi milk, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

14:30 Training

16:00 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 114g banana

16:30 Meal 3 - 365g Baked Potato, 200g baked beans, 15g cheddar, 10g olive spread, 40ml milk for tea

18:30 Meal 4 -109g apple, 40ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 5 - 170g chicken,60g broccoli, 80g cauliflower, 50ml gravy, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 6 -100g lean ham, 50g cheddar, 30g salad cream, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2157 KCals, 165g Protein, 69g Fat, 219g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water

Pi55ed off - I spent ages editing the video to the soundtrack, only for Youtube to disable the audio for copyright reasons.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice pulling Tass. You did well to recover from that first rep dance lol. Liked your determination to complete the set - something like that can really restore the focus:thumbup1: Good effort.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You look like you nearly took yourself out with the bar on the first curl, lol!!! All looks good bro :thumb: just watch the curve on the back during deads, wasn't too bad though so don't worry and with heavy weight it's hard not too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

you sure you didnt have a few drinks before your top set on the deads? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I just noticed my tongue pops out every now and then just to say 'hello' lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I just noticed my tongue pops out every now and then just to say 'hello' lol


Just glad you survived that workout man!! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster mentioned the dance...Here is the full version...

100Kg Dance


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome trap workout Tass:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha ...I also forgot to edit in the pussies pull ups...Doh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows your shoulder/bicep ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's not right, but it's not painful anymore...

Now it kinda feels like that something is out of place...you know when you need to click something so it feels right?

TBH, I don't think it will ever feel right again, but who knows.

Thanks for asking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It's not right, but it's not painful anymore...
> 
> Now it kinda feels like that something is out of place...you know when you need to click something so it feels right?
> 
> ...


it shows im following with interest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> it shows im following with interest


I thought you'd forgotten about me 

but you are just being quiet and bringing up blood when you sleep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I thought you'd forgotten about me
> 
> but you are just being quiet and bringing up blood when you sleep


yeah not exactly having a great time but it makes the ups more enjoyable 

besides i could never forget about tass jeremy :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 20th November, 2011*

15:00* Fasted Cardio* - 25min swim, 22 lengths, 11 breastage stroke, 11 front crawl.

16:00 Meal 1 - 25g Whey in water, 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,15g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

18:00 Meal 2 - 110g braeburn apple, 30g brazil nuts, 40ml milk for tea

20:00 Meal 3 - 151g peppered mackerel, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

21:00 *Cardio* - 60 minute fast walk

22:00 Meal 4 - 100g turkey, 25g cheddar, 40g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

00:00 Meal 5 - 30g brazil nuts, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 1991 KCals, 145g Protein (30%), 139g Fat (62%), 40g Carbs (8%), 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice workout again tass, Good form ( although head dids down on deads !! ) but thats just over critical from someone that cant even deadlift !!!!

How did the straps workout for you ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah gotta watch that with the head dips.

Straps were awkward, but expected that really...Just need a bit of practice

I think I had the straps too tight as they cut into my wrists a bit and stopped all flow of blood to my hands.

Anyone else use that straps find that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah gotta watch that with the head dips.
> 
> Straps were awkward, but expected that really...Just need a bit of practice
> 
> ...


yes m8 its like wire round yer wrists ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Sunday 20th November, 2011*
> 
> 15:00* Fasted Cardio* - 25min swim, 22 lengths, 11 breastage stroke, 11 front crawl.
> 
> ...


Looking good there:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just got back from the walk....Got trussed up like an eskimo and was sweating my bits off within 15 mins :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just got back from the walk....Got trussed up like an eskimo and was sweating my bits off within 15 mins :laugh:


Lmao but it is cold out tonight


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

what diet are you on atm?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, diet at the moment is the see-food diet.

However, I am trying to do do the following

Non-Workout Days

2000 Kcals, 150g P, 140g F, 35g C

Workout Days

2300 Kcals, 200g P, 100g F, 150g C

Trying.....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, diet at the moment is the see-food diet.
> 
> However, I am trying to do do the following
> 
> ...


Cool its all about experimenting with diet, just to see what works for you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah...I just dont seem to be able to stick to anything

Ive tried low carb, keto, high protein, low fat,,everything, and my fat problem all boils down to one thing.......................

I am a greedy lazy pig :blink:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I am a greedy lazy pig :blink:


So what you going to do about it ? are you a Killer or a Victim ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a killer !!!!!!!!!!!

I am gonna sort it out (after this doughnut)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I am a killer !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am gonna sort it out (after this doughnut)


DOH ! seriously though want a training partner for a session a week, I am not that far in front and was about where you are now in Feb this year; your 4 miles from me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> DOH ! seriously though want a training partner for a session a week, I am not that far in front and was about where you are now in Feb this year; your 4 miles from me


That sounds good....Where do you train? What routine do you currently do?

It would be best on a pull day or legs day for me as I still cant press heavy.

Edit..Just seen your journal and saw your train at LA Gayness...Fcuk that sh1t..Come to mine for a proper gym


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 21st November, 2011*

*
*

*
Legs*

*
*

Warmup

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, shoulder dislocations

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 70Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x5 90Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Work Sets*

1x8 13Kg L/R

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*Calf Raises*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 20Kg

1x10 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 100Kg

*Cardio *

17mins bike, 7Km

Stretches

*Notes *

90Kg squats felt very heavy

I need to do more sets on lunges but just cant do it at the moment. 1 set kills me. Technique improved a little.

Getting better technique on SLDL. Feeling it more in hams now.

Good workout overall

*Diet*

11:00 Meal 1 - 60g oats, 10g whey, 170ml semi milk, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

12:00 *Training*

14:00 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 123g banana

15:00 Meal 3 - Chicken curry, 40g basmati rice, nan bread, 40ml milk for tea

17:30 Meal 4 -110g apple, 40ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 5 - 100g ham, 40g romaine lettuce, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2423 KCals, 150g Protein, 99g Fat, 233g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah gotta watch that with the head dips.
> 
> Straps were awkward, but expected that really...Just need a bit of practice
> 
> ...


Cant help you as i dont use straps, this is not coz i got the grip of a vice but because i dont lift weights that need straps !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff again Tass. Stick with the lunges and SLDL and you'll get there. They are good support lifts for deadlift dancing. Diet looks good and hopefully you are back into a good training pattern now. If you and Switch support each other it will keep you going. Excellent work:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sldl look spot on tass good .

RE switch you 2 would be good training partners .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> sldl look spot on tass good .
> 
> RE switch you 2 would be good training partners .


Nice deep squats again tass. 100kg felt heavy for me today but was no way near the depth of yours so i know what your saying. Month or so and that will all change !!!!

I like the little dance you done, why do you not alternate legs and choose to do straight right then left on lunges ?

How you doing your calf raises ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That sounds good....Where do you train? What routine do you currently do?
> 
> It would be best on a pull day or legs day for me as I still cant press heavy.
> 
> Edit..Just seen your journal and saw your train at LA Gayness...Fcuk that sh1t..Come to mine for a proper gym


I don't care where we train as long as there are weights, LA in is Tunbridge Wells, I work there (not in LA in TW) - I work from home 2-3 days a week so I drive down to MOM - I can as easily come to yours, as for what to train, I just want to kill some muscles, as long as we train everything in a cycle I am easy, I don't even care if we train differently, the partner bit is for a) motivation and B) getting the final few reps c) someone to moan at you when you miss a session LOL

As for what's best - surely the weaker points should be addressed early - its easy to drop and add weight in between sets - we can have a little competition to see who can add what % 

I normally like to train one of the compound lifts - Squat - Dead - Bench - OHP and add in excersizes around the same body part to really kill off the muscle.

I off the the Phillipenes next week so if your up for it maybe we can get together the week after and see where we are and come up with a plan.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass your going well mate keep at it you could be very good on the squat short big frame


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Switch and tass do either of you know Farnborough Powerlifting CLub QUeen Road North Camp I would like a training partner too. Kick my **** **** Deadlift technique into touch! :angry:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> I don't care where we train as long as there are weights, LA in is Tunbridge Wells, I work there (not in LA in TW) - I work from home 2-3 days a week so I drive down to MOM - I can as easily come to yours, as for what to train, I just want to kill some muscles, as long as we train everything in a cycle I am easy, I don't even care if we train differently, the partner bit is for a) motivation and B) getting the final few reps c) someone to moan at you when you miss a session LOL
> 
> As for what's best - surely the weaker points should be addressed early - its easy to drop and add weight in between sets - we can have a little competition to see who can add what %
> 
> ...


cant you get a jump over here ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice deep squats again tass. 100kg felt heavy for me today but was no way near the depth of yours so i know what your saying. Month or so and that will all change !!!!
> 
> I like the little dance you done, why do you not alternate legs and choose to do straight right then left on lunges ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I don't care where we train as long as there are weights, LA in is Tunbridge Wells, I work there (not in LA in TW) - I work from home 2-3 days a week so I drive down to MOM - I can as easily come to yours, as for what to train, I just want to kill some muscles, as long as we train everything in a cycle I am easy, I don't even care if we train differently, the partner bit is for a) motivation and B) getting the final few reps c) someone to moan at you when you miss a session LOL
> 
> As for what's best - surely the weaker points should be addressed early - its easy to drop and add weight in between sets - we can have a little competition to see who can add what %
> 
> ...


Definitely..Come to mine for a beasting........................

....After that we can lift some weights............

ps I'm also looking for a male 'star' for one of my 'film projects'

Ill pm you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Switch and tass do either of you know Farnborough Powerlifting CLub QUeen Road North Camp I would like a training partner too. Kick my **** **** Deadlift technique into touch! :angry:


Is that near Aldershot?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass Yeah too right you know it's pretty damn close prob 15 minutes 10 by car aldershot to that gym I mentioned yeah. Would you be up for it perhaps on Saturday or Sunday?!

Be good to have a training partner or two someone near my standard also good encouragement and motivation is what we need. :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Definitely..Come to mine for a beasting........................
> 
> ....After that we can lift some weights............
> 
> ...


I beat you to it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> cant you get a jump over here ?


I prefer 30Kg 4 footers m8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> I prefer 30Kg 4 footers m8


I miss Thailand happy days ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass Yeah too right you know it's pretty damn close prob 15 minutes 10 by car aldershot to that gym I mentioned yeah. Would you be up for it perhaps on Saturday or Sunday?!
> 
> Be good to have a training partner or two someone near my standard also good encouragement and motivation is what we need. :thumb:


I dont know it mate...Haha....Mileage from me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> I prefer 30Kg 4 footers m8


Put em on and spin em


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass how many miles is it would be good.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ummm yes !!!!!!, I just stopped at the lunges to make the comment and brain didnt twig that i hadnt watched it all !!!!

Try alternating your legs on lunges, i find it helps me balance and give a leg a breather.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass how many miles is it would be good.


If you need a training partner, have a word with Wardy21. I think he lives near you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ummm yes !!!!!!, I just stopped at the lunges to make the comment and brain didnt twig that i hadnt watched it all !!!!
> 
> Try alternating your legs on lunges, i find it helps me balance and give a leg a breather.


Ive seen your seated leg press contraption.. I thought about doing something similar, but I never really got the hang of seated calf press. That 100K on my back feels heavy though at the end of the session

I will try alternating


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah can do lol Tass, better to train with people you don't know no rivalary or anything is there.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah can do lol Tass, better to train with people you don't know no rivalary or anything is there.


Shut up Matt seriously inviting strange men to come and 'train' with you.... you gotta be on this site atleast 6 months before pullin stunts like that! I will get you banned one way or another if you don't stop being a massive gay and embarrassing me!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Shut up Matt seriously inviting strange men to come and 'train' with you.... you gotta be on this site atleast 6 months before pullin stunts like that! I will get you banned one way or another if you don't stop being a massive gay and embarrassing me!!


Cant take him anywhere can you !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice and low on those squats bro!! excellent man :thumb: I may give those SLDL a go on wednesday  . I agree with ewen, you and switch should train together it'll be great for a push in both your training. Your doing bro, keep it up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lunch today

Looks beautiful in french

Poitrine de poulet avec bacon et fromage

Fleurons de brocoli

Haricots verts



Chicken Breast with Bacon and cheese

Broccoli

Green Beans


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whilst booking squash for tomorrow, I stopped in at the butchers for some steak

250g sirloin

It was melt-in-the mouth delicious. The difference between butcher and supermarket meat is night and day.

Cooked medium rare with baked potato, beans and cheese and mustard mayonnaise...Nom nom nom


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Whilst booking squash for tomorrow, I stopped in at the butchers for some steak
> 
> 250g sirloin
> 
> ...


Mmm, that sound awesome man!! Not had a steak in awhile...homemade chicken curry for me tonight...but I'll be thinking of that steak :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I love looking at your meals and dishes mate.

Gives me plenty of ideas.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The piece of steak was £5.31, so quite expensive.

I was gonna cut it in half, but it looked soooo good, I just cooked the lot.

Not going back to supermarket meat, but I will have to have it as a treat.....Oh fcuk it..I can afford it...Steak every day !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah buddy !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just cooking up a chicken curry myself lee

Tass you should go on come dine with me !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just cooking up a chicken curry myself lee
> 
> Tass you should go on come dine with me !!!


Nice dude. I got the missus cooking mine...good woman and good cook :thumb:

And yeah, get on that show Tas!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just cooking up a chicken curry myself lee
> 
> Tass you should go on come dine with me !!!


Is that the one where you invite a few girlies round for food and an orgy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Is that the one where you invite a few girlies round for food and an orgy?


You could cook for them and then get them in your squat rack till they vomit !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is that the one where you invite a few girlies round for food and an orgy?


no thats come dine out of me !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> You could cook for them and then get them in your squat rack till they vomit !


Haha you sick Fecker !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got an early xmas pressie yesterday

1st person to guess what it is wins a bag of sand

1st Clue


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

A poster?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> A poster?


In Family Fortune stylee

Uh Uhhhhh

Incorrect

PS Welcome Dizzee!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it you anal dildo judging by the size !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

telescope !!!!

Draft excluder ?

Rolling pin ?

Broom handle ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> In Family Fortune stylee
> 
> Uh Uhhhhh
> 
> ...


Haha its lovely to be here


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Is it you anal dildo judging by the size !!!!


Uh Uhhhhhh!

PMSL


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> telescope !!!!
> 
> Draft excluder ?
> 
> ...


Uh Uhhhhhh

Uh Uhhhhhh

Uh Uhhhhhh

Uh Uhhhhhh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Blue prints for some devious plan??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

next clue !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

is it a cardboad tube !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uh Uhhhhhhh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Next Clue


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Blue prints for some devious plan??


In true catchphrase style

It's good, but its not right


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Uh Uhhhhhhh


So it's not a double ended dildo...hmmm...a body part of an enemy??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

An olypmic ez bar??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Pringles !!!!

Fat gripz ?

prosthetic arm for a midget ?

telescopic lense to pev on your neighbours ?

dumbells ?

a long but thin roll of selotape ?

loads of babybells ?

curling tongs ?

Board with this game now, You need to take it up a gear !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> So it's not a double ended dildo...hmmm...a body part of an enemy??


Uh Uhhhhhh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I want that f*cking bag of sand!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> An olypmic ez bar??


How the feck would he get an ez bar in there !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> How the feck would he get an ez bar in there !!!!


I'm grasping at straws here!! Gimmie a break :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Massive silver pen !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

A new weapon of some sorts!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> An olypmic ez bar??


And the winner is , drum roll, Lee

A bag of sand is winging its way to you now, unlucky Dizzee and retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its gotta be oly dumbbells


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The last piece of the jigsaw to make your giant robot killing machine work??!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee I have your address as

15 Irish Road

Ireland


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

HAHA!!! F*ck Yeah!!!!!! Got caught up there, last message was abit to late :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Youve won, it was the ez bar. I seen more curve in a barbell !!!!

Why you getting that then tass, is that not one in your pic or is it not oly ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lee I have your address as
> 
> 15 Irish Road
> 
> Ireland


Bloody hell Tas!! I'm scottish...but if it takes me to move to recieve that bag of sand then f*ck it...whats the postcode?? :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, that looks good bro. How much did that set you back??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Youve won, it was the ez bar. I seen more curve in a barbell !!!!
> 
> Why you getting that then tass, is that not one in your pic or is it not oly ?


Yeah, I do have one, but it's standard...All the plastic plates are cluttering up my beautiful olympic gym.

Actually Lee you can have the standard ez bar if you want it, plus I might be able to sort out some other bits.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Bloody hell Tas!! I'm scottish...but if it takes me to move to recieve that bag of sand then f*ck it...whats the postcode?? :lol:


 

I know you are Scottish...Why the fcuk I put Ireland I have no idea.....Lost the plot


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, that looks good bro. How much did that set you back??


About a bullseye (xmas pres from ma)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, I do have one, but it's standard...All the plastic plates are cluttering up my beautiful olympic gym.
> 
> Actually Lee you can have the standard ez bar if you want it, plus I might be able to sort out some other bits.


You'll laugh bro, but the ez bar is the one thing I have, lol!! Just nothing to put it on :lol:



Tassotti said:


> I know you are Scottish...Why the fcuk I put Ireland I have no idea.....Lost the plot


Thats sound, we're basically the same, except the irish live in caravans and we live in holes :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ive got about 60Kg in vinyl weights you can have.... couple of dumbell handles, 5ft bar

I think the problem is gonna be the cost of delivery...You're prob better off checking ebay or gumtree or something


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

At least you got a big bag of sand to lift !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> At least you got a big bag of sand to lift !!!!


Found it down the road


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ive got about 60Kg in vinyl weights you can have.... couple of dumbell handles, 5ft bar
> 
> I think the problem is gonna be the cost of delivery...You're prob better off checking ebay or gumtree or something


I will check out the delivery mate, I don't think it's that much...to get the bench from Ming it was below £15 at the dearest I think...yeah, I'm on there everyday looking...just gotta save up the no smoking cash now 



retro-mental said:


> At least you got a big bag of sand to lift !!!!


Every little grain helps Retro :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> ...just gotta save up the no smoking cash now


Couple of months of that and you'll be able to do a Ming and build and extension with a gym in it, innit


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:



> Couple of months of that and you'll be able to do a Ming and build and extension with a gym in it, innit


innit bruv, lol. Hmmm, that sounds like somthing I need! I got a big hall, so that'll do instead of building an extension on my flat, don't think my landlord would go for that really :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon the weight will be 70Kg in total if you are looking at couriers


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon the weight will be 70Kg in total if you are looking at couriers


Whats your postcode mate...PM it if you want


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can have this if you want it

Not the rowing machine, not the flooring

I might have leg attachment and preacher attachment somewhere as well


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM dude...all business like :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass you have your own gym that's pretty good man.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass you have your own gym that's pretty good man.


Yeah...used to be my dining room.....what are laps for...lol?

£4 at the door (Switch take note)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> And the winner is , drum roll, Lee
> 
> A bag of sand is winging its way to you now, unlucky Dizzee and retro
> 
> View attachment 68374


Your gonna need to get lifting weights not buying them, Ill be there in 2 weeks you should be getting ready !!!! As for £4 on the door, Ill climb through the window 

............... and on a side note DONT buy any more I have a guy down in Greenhithe who is cheap as chips and you can go and pick them up  if your thinking of any more I have his number  I got the same bar and 2 sets of clips £30 !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Started to feel bunged up last night.

Woke up this morning with man-flu

It's my own fault..A couple of days ago, I was saying how I never get ill [email protected]!!!

Anyway, had squash booked and paid for so went

Played 8 games, 5-3 to me.

Still kicked his ass even though I could hardly breathe.

Must have looked a right sight my delicate frame steaming round a squash court coughing, sneezing and farting

Gonna get pilled up and sit in a steam room later to sweat this sh1t out

Is it feed a cold, starve a fever, or the other way around?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's feed a cold, mate. And binge a fever....er, no, ah something like that....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just looked up myself on the internet,

Now my web cam smells like poo


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

And farting!  Jeez dude, is a squash court not like a closed in box :lol: !!! Hope you get better soon mate, a few rest days, eat well...and atleast you got a good recovery time and when you get back you can hammer it :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Farting....part of my tactics


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Farting....part of my tactics


yeah, I guess that would work...a wee smiley to describe those antics dude >> :devil2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I need no such tactics...For a fat **** I am exceedingly sprightly around a squash court, and I am fcuking awesome


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I need no such tactics...For a fat **** I am exceedingly sprightly around a squash court, and I am fcuking awesome


 :lol: :lol: Never a doubt in my mind bro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

plus it helps that my squash partner is crap


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> plus it helps that my squash partner is crap


 :lol: I hope he's not here...that might be a heart breaking thing to read....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My nose must be getting really fit, coz it's not stopped running for 2 days :crying:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Join the club, I have it over a week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The feeling crap, lack of energy and breathlessness is fine. Its just my bloody nose...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well you have 2 - 3 days of that if its the same cold  still got glue type snot now - I cant handle the breathlessness I want to TRAIN lol

Hope you feel better soon m8.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Likewise


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds sh*t dude. Hope you get rid of it quick man , you too switch. Nothing worse than having something that comes between you and your training.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes chaps,

Hope you both recover Quickly.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

pair of pussies


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Chilli spreading the love :wacko:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Subbed. Can waffle on here now too!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I am considering sumo style on deadlift what do people think?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am considering sumo style on deadlift what do people think?


sorry matt, thought I had come in to tass's journal !!!!

Depends on your goals matt, i choose sumo at the mo as i have just got into deads again after back injury and its closer to the floor !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn thing! I was positive I'd subbed to this buddy, what a t1t eh?!

Anyway, subbed for real this time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Damn thing! I was positive I'd subbed to this buddy, what a t1t eh?!
> 
> Anyway, subbed for real this time


Not that there appears to be much training going on in this journal ... eh Tass ? ! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww man!

Can't catch a break..Just started back and, wallop! Man Flu. Can barely stay conscious, let alone train.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Aww man!
> 
> Can't catch a break..Just started back and, wallop! Man Flu. Can barely stay conscious, let alone train.


Nothing wrong with a little rest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been giving this bicep/shoulder tendon injury some thought.

I have decided that no-one is actually willing to do anything about it, so I will have to do it myself.

Someone mentioned peptides to me

GHRP-2 and mod-grf

Now, I believe that mod-grf is the same as CJC-1295 without DAC. I inject 100mcg of each three times per day. I think that is micrograms

If anyone knows anything about these please chime in with advice.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Nothing wrong with a little rest


Don't encourage him !


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Don't encourage him !


Ahem, I mean shut up and squat!

How's that Gresh


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Ahem, I mean shut up and squat!
> 
> How's that Gresh


That's more like it .... Tass needs "encouragement" even now and again , perhaps we should get Flinty onto his case


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no, no, no!!!!

I'll be good! Honest!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass, it appears your obviously over training then if you got yourself a shoulder injury, be careful what you inject otherwise you could get addicted to it. So many people here get injuries from steroids because they are over training because they think they're recovering quicker.

Just rest yourself tass.

BTW I am changing to sumo style deadlifting now! as I will lock out lower down were I am hitching so should be sorted.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I have not got injuried yet and I am drug free, even though my deadlifting form is dangerous lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol: Overtraining, Matt, is one thing I am not guilty of..Hahaha

The injury didn't come from lifting...There was a shotgun incident...hmm, that's all I can say about that!

I will be injecting peptides to recover from the injury..They are not steroids, not addictive. However, I do believe they can assist in fat loss and muscle gain.

Sumo Deadlifting is for underweight powerlifters and girls. (Oh and people with back injuries like retro) Learn to deadlift properly!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok Tass sorry to hear that mate.

Sumo Deadlift is pretty good though mate, and there are some ****ing strong people doing it. One guy on youtube was doing it with 265kg and did 7 reps.

Not too weak is it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

A shotgun injury?! Probably a good idea to leave it at that bro, lol!!

Heres hoping you get yourself sorted dude and hammer the training again :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> That's more like it .... Tass needs "encouragement" even now and again , perhaps we should get Flinty onto his case


YOU RAAAANG lol !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAAANG lol !!!


It may be dead in here for awhile now :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> It may be dead in here for awhile now :lol: :lol:


wheres every fcuker ran off too lol !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> wheres every fcuker ran off too lol !!!


away to eat some ice-cream in fear :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :lol: Overtraining, Matt, is one thing I am not guilty of..Hahaha
> 
> The injury didn't come from lifting...*There was a shotgun incident...hmm, that's all I can say about that!*
> 
> ...


Well if you must live in Dartford ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had my first alcohol in over a year over the past couple of days.

It was accidental. I been swigging Beechams All in One Liquid and Ewen said to me 'Be careful you dont go over the limit'

After checking the ingredients, yes, there is alcohol in the liquid.

No wonder I love the stuff and have been knocking it back straight out the bottle for the past coupla days... 

Saw Ewens wifey deadlift 170Kg today and win her strongwoman comp (again :clap: )today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for coming across was a great day and good chatting to you , top bloke .

she pulled an awesome deadlift very proud of her (did you get much on video of the one with a thong on  )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> thanks for coming across was a great day and good chatting to you , top bloke .
> 
> she pulled an awesome deadlift very proud of her (did you get much on video of the one with a thong on  )


I didnt get much footage of the other contestants..However, most of the extra footage I have seems to be of her :blowme:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I didnt get much footage of the other contestants..However, most of the extra footage I have seems to be of her :blowme:


I'm not going to say hurry up and get it on here for us to see. Ewen looks like a big fcuker!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

He certainly is will be good to see her video tell her she's deadlifting more than me LOL..

PMSL

Not that I'm a guideline to go by.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Joking aside 170kg is an awesome lift and you're right to be proud Ewen. Gonna take a while for me to get anywhere near that!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

sutame what are you doing currently?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> sutame what are you doing currently?


In what way?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sutmae said:


> Joking aside 170kg is an awesome lift and you're right to be proud Ewen. Gonna take a while for me to get anywhere near that!!


she beat her pb by 10kg was a sight to see m8 .

there was a yank bird she went like a berserker made the day really , kinda bird you want as a girlfriend but you would have to have sex in the middle of nowhere lol .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> she beat her pb by 10kg was a sight to see m8 .
> 
> there was a yank bird she went like a berserker made the day really , kinda bird you want as a girlfriend but you would have to have sex in the middle of nowhere lol .


PMSL...Freak


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> PMSL...Freak


haha i wasnt the one that went off trying to get `different camera angles` :lol: pervert


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Tass thanks for emailing me the uncut versions of the videos. going to enjoy them later.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tass, please tell me this is the PM bit?????????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I meant she was the freak...hahaha..but, if the shoe fits.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

awesome Ewen well done to her mate !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I meant she was the freak...hahaha..but, if the shoe fits.....


i think you had one of your products in :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think you had one of your products in :lol:


me?!? or her?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> me?!? or her?


you lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

WTF? You've lost it

Editing finished ..Uploading now...Gonna be a while as the video is about 18mins.....had to put a couple of thong shots and cleavage shots to sex it up a bit :devil2:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> she beat her pb by 10kg was a sight to see m8 .
> 
> there was a yank bird she went like a berserker made the day really , kinda bird you want as a girlfriend but you would have to have sex in the middle of nowhere lol .


would love to see this, she did a great job.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> WTF? You've lost it
> 
> Editing finished ..Uploading now...Gonna be a while as the video is about 18mins.....had to put a couple of thong shots and cleavage shots to sex it up a bit :devil2:


glad the mrs will never read this but **** me id bang all but 1 of them today :thumbup1: you know the one i wouldnt too :lol:

im gonna open a laundrette


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

vid here


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Good job on the vid Tass. Some strong women there. I was scared!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Good job on the vid Tass. Some strong women there. I was scared!


They put my lifts to shame mate.....Embarrassing!! Little fcuking girls deadlifting ore than me !!!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> They put my lifts to shame mate.....Embarrassing!! Little fcuking girls deadlifting ore than me !!!!


I put a few of us to shame :sad:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How you feeling today mate?? Still got that cold or flu??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> How you feeling today mate?? Still got that cold or flu??


Bit better thanks Lee. Gonna do a light push day (heavyish on triceps)

On nights again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bit better thanks Lee. *Gonna do a light push day (heavyish on triceps)*
> 
> On nights again


Look forward to the update


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 30th November, 2011*

*
*

*
Push Day*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, rotator cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x5 35Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg

*OHP*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 25Kg

*Skullcrushers*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 8.5Kg

1x10 18.5Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 26.0Kg - 4Kg increase

*Cardio*

10 min bike steady state


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 30th November, 2011*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


When you say skulls are they they tri extentions you were doing before , the ripptoe ones ? Coz i started to do them just recent and they are good. I alsways thought isolating the tri by only moving from the elbow down but now incoperate the shoulder too and they are good. Powerfull movement that cains the tris


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How'd you feel during the session mate?? f*ck nights, never done a job like that, but I recon it would be annoying and f*ck up your sleep pattern.

Routine looks good mate. How do you feel about skullcrusher? I never do them, I find them too damaging on my wrists. Maybe it's something I'm doing wrong??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

@retro - This is how have been doing the skulls..Actually, I been bringing the bar down to my forehead. The rippetoe tricep extension fcuks my shoulder a bit when going too heavy.

@ lee - wrists are fine mate...Maybe because I'm 'exercising' them more than you as Im single :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> @retro - This is how have been doing the skulls..Actually, I been bringing the bar down to my forehead. The rippetoe tricep extension fcuks my shoulder a bit when going too heavy.
> 
> @ lee - wrists are fine mate...Maybe because I'm 'exercising' them more than you as Im single :whistling:


I thought so when you said skulls. Try that exercise but with dumbells and bring them down either side of your head with a neutral grip. Real good


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahh, havent got any dumbells at the mo...Gave them to Lee....DoH!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 1st December, 2011*

*Cardio*

Bike - 20 minute steady state, 8Km

Will do some grip work later at my place of employment, which will involve squeezing my CoC.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, was going to be a legs day today, but woke up feeling sh1tty again. Thought this man-flu was on the way out, but it came back with a vengeance!

Tonight, I will go for a steam to try and sweat the last of this out, and hopefully smash a legs sesh tomorrow.

Monday will be a pull sesh, Weds a push and then Friday back to legs with Switch if the lazy-ass makes it.

Got 5Kg of chicken breasts the other day, so gonna cook up 15 meals ready to freeze and take to work. Curry, Chilli, and Peppercorn all with onions, peppers and shrooms.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got the same mate. Take's some bloody shifting that's for sure. Good luck with the steam because I'm sure night's won't help any.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I felt so sh1t yesterday after the last set of nights, so I have made a decision.

Once I have completed the nights I am already booked for, I am not doing any more!

I just cannot handle them. They fcuk me up for training and, well life in general.

If my current employers wont give me day shifts, I will just look elsewhere - the beauty of freelance


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass I am amazed your not doing more if you can do 3x8 on 29kg skull crushers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass I am amazed your not doing more if you can do 3x8 on 29kg skull crushers


How d'ya mean mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do the skull crushers as in the vid mate combined with close grip chest for the same reps and l feel like my tri's are gonna pop !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 4th December, 2011*

*
*

*
Legs*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, shoulder dislocations

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 75Kg

1x5 85Kg

1x5 95Kg - 5Kg increase

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Work Sets*

2x10 10Kg each hand L/R

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x12 20Kg

*Work Sets*

1x8, 1x7 55Kg - 10Kg increase

*Single Leg Calf Raises*

*
Work Sets*

1x8 20Kg

*Cardio *

12mins bike, 4.6Km

*Stretches*

*
*

*
Notes *

Still not 100% over man-flu. This workout felt really hard. Almost puked a couple of times. Feeling really weak at the moment. Better than nothing though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Good going mate, that man flu is dragging its ar5e out isn't it!!

Can't beat being on the verge of puking 

Have a well deserved lie down


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just watched your last squat session. Looked good and fair play your form is spot on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good going mate, that man flu is dragging its ar5e out isn't it!!
> 
> Can't beat being on the verge of puking
> 
> Have a well deserved lie down


It is..I thought it was on the way out, then it came back...Gonne keep dosing up on vit c and beechams


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Just watched your last squat session. Looked good and fair play your form is spot on.


Thanks dude...It took quite a while before I nailed the form, but yeah, I think it is pretty good now

So you think you can squat series on youtube is excellent..Take a look


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Credit to you mate:thumb: Well done for getting that workout done whilst feeling under the weather. I will be trying to do the same myself later and I will be happy to get in a workout like you have managed. Nice squatting. I like the fact that you keep your head up and eyeline nice and high. Top effort Tass.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Ming..It was a struggle, and I should really rest up, but I wanted to do something...Gotta be better than nothing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With regards to the eye level on squats, Rippetoe teaches you to look down. Its supposed to help with hip-drive. However, when you look on his forum, everyone that looks down starts to do good mornings when the weight gets heavy...That cant be good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> With regards to the eye level on squats, Rippetoe teaches you to look down. Its supposed to help with hip-drive. However, when you look on his forum, everyone that looks down starts to do good mornings when the weight gets heavy...That cant be good


Yeah, you've got to question Rippetoe with this one. I was taught to keep my head high long before I read Rippetoe's thoughts so it was never an issue for me. I follow the teachings of Fred 'Dr Squat' Hatfield lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, you've got to question Rippetoe with this one. I was taught to keep my head high long before I read Rippetoe's thoughts so it was never an issue for me. I follow the teachings of Fred 'Dr Squat' Hatfield lol.


I'll have to take a look at him...Is the hatfield bar anything to do with him..I think its similar to a safety squat bar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I think it was his invention. Pretty sure, anyway.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Your never see a champion look at the ground, the stars is where its at 

You ready for this week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Your never see a champion look at the ground, the stars is where its at
> 
> You ready for this week


aim for the stars :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Your never see a champion look at the ground, the stars is where its at
> 
> You ready for this week


Yeah..Are you back?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah..Are you back?


Yes m8 just, I will give you a call tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Yes m8 just, I will give you a call tomorrow


Sweet..Make it before 2 if you can


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Goal for this year - 20 stone of blubber
> 
> Goal for next year - 20 stone ripped


Love you're optimism


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Russsssss.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks dude...It took quite a while before I nailed the form, but yeah, I think it is pretty good now
> 
> So you think you can squat series on youtube is excellent..Take a look


Just had a look at the series and you're right it is good. I thought my form was ok but picked up a few things i hope will make them better. Training in a bit so going to try them then.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> With regards to the eye level on squats, Rippetoe teaches you to look down. Its supposed to help with hip-drive. However, when you look on his forum, everyone that looks down starts to do good mornings when the weight gets heavy...That cant be good


Wide stance on the squats will help with hip drive. you have a cable so you could prob do pull throughs for hips. Like you said when you look down you go into a good morning. Looking up locks the spine to keep the drive going up as far as i know. Yopur form is looking spot on though tass.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 6th December, 2011*

6mins bike, dynamic stretching

*Pull Day*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 100Kg

1x2 120Kg - PB

1x1 140Kg -PB

1x1 150Kg - PFcukingB

*Rows*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 45Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 70Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell curls*

*
Warmup*

1x15 8Kg

1x10 14Kg

*Work Sets*

2x8 22.5Kg - 1.5Kg increase

1x13 22.5Kg - Failure

*Notes*

Decided it's time to stop fannying about and put some actual effort in today. Previous deadlift best was 115Kg. Banged out 150Kg. I was put to shame the other day when little girls were lifting 130Kg, and couldn't have that to be honest. Ego lifting at its best. Fcuk it. Made sure form was as close to perfect as poss and just fcuking went for it. *Boooooom!!*

Looking back at the vid, I jerked it off the floor rather than squeeze it. Rectify that next time.

Quite pleased with that effort, seeing as I am just getting over man-flu and working nights. Yeah budddddy!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Get the fck in there Tass nice pulls look like you enjoyed those


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 6th December, 2011*
> 
> 6mins bike, dynamic stretching
> 
> ...


Well done Tass :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

about ****ing time big lad wtf took so long ?

bet your feeling like a man again 

well done .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> about ****ing time big lad wtf took so long ?
> 
> bet your feeling like a man again
> 
> well done .


I always knew I could lift much more than I was...

I dunno...Fear of injury maybe?

Not wanting to veer from the starting strength program maybe?

Or just being a fcuking pussy maybe?

Shoulder now feels good...No fcuking stopping me now..One day I will be as strong as Mrs Ewen :rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I always knew I could lift much more than I was...
> 
> I dunno...Fear of injury maybe?
> 
> ...


 :lol: m8 thats funny .

you know that blonde scottish bird louise in the uk`s at hastings ? louise blades ....210kg silver dollar deadlift now thats some lifting she was saying she was 2 stone heavier than now when she set it but she pulled 200kg silver dollar deadlift either today or few days ago , thats knee height though .

i reckon you had a 160kg in you , thing is you have followed ripptoe and your now ready to go to the next level


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Quality lifting Tass. About time you unleashed the beast:thumb:

A huge mental barrier overcome there, mate. And the sneer was pure quality:rockon:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I saw that ..Is that what silver dollar means? Knee height (18"?)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I saw that ..Is that what silver dollar means? Knee height (18"?)


normally the baskets would be full of silver dollars hence the name but heres another strong bird we could all try and beat ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Get the fck in there Tass nice pulls look like you enjoyed those


Loved it..Can't stop smiling now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Quality lifting Tass. About time you unleashed the beast:thumb:
> 
> A huge mental barrier overcome there, mate. And the sneer was pure quality:rockon:


Cheers Ming, but there will be no unleashing of any girthy beast I'm afraid


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome mate. Smiles for the camera too...must have had more left in the tank :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Awesome mate. Smiles for the camera too...must have had more left in the tank :confused1:


Yeah bud..Piece of pis5. More, more, more...200KG here I come !


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Makes mine look puny at the moment. Gonna have to play catch up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Makes mine look puny at the moment. Gonna have to play catch up!


There's no rush..You are caning me on bench at the moment. I am back down to 40Kg after this shoulder injury.

Looking back to Rippetoe, I reckon I should have added 7.5Kg per session on deadlifts, but, hey you don't know that at the time.

Your oing well mate..Just keep going the way you are (coz you'll never catch me ...mwhahaahhaa)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha! Right going to add 10kg to my deads now. Got them tomorrow so watch this space!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha...Just make sure the form is strict. Film it so we can take the....erm...advise you

Best get some sleep then mate. or are you on nights as well?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha...Just make sure the form is strict. Film it so we can take the....erm...advise you
> 
> Best get some sleep then mate. or are you on nights as well?


Not on nights at the moment. Just done 6 3pm to 11pm shifts which is the worst stint of this pattern. Off till 7am friday now.

Oh and i may up the weights on the deads like i did with the rows. I should be able to do that but it will affect the end weights and i've not got enough here at the moment and will have to get an oly bar.

The oly bar may have to wait got xmas and a holiday to pay for first!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work on the deads mate

Love the PfckinB haha reps

cant believ I missed this journal will sub to it now buddy

good luck with all goals


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

100kg deads today mate. I now lift heavier than a 9 year old girl :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Nice work on the deads mate
> 
> Love the PfckinB haha reps
> 
> ...


Haha Welcome Rick. Wondered if and when you'd find this :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> 100kg deads today mate. I now lift heavier than a 9 year old girl :beer:


Well done sooty. That 9 year old girl squatted 85Kg. She deadlifts 130Kg..Keep going mate..You'll soon be as strong as that lil gal PMSL


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so people know wtf we are talking about


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well done sooty. That 9 year old girl squatted 85Kg. She deadlifts 130Kg..Keep going mate..You'll soon be as strong as that lil gal PMSL


Not seen the video of her deadlifting. Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

not quite 130Kg....I was lying, but cant believe I found this


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> not quite 130Kg....I was lying, but cant believe I found this


LOL thank fcuk it's not 130kg!!!!!! I am stronger than a girl!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha..Pretty fcuking amazing though innit?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 7th December 2011*

*Cardio & Abs*

43 minute fast walk

*Abs*

*
Cable Crunch*

1x12 20Kg

3x8 40Kg - 5Kg increase

*Captains Chair *

2x6 BW

*Decline Crunch*

2x8 BW

*Side Bends L/R*

1x20 20Kg plate hold


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 7th December 2011*
> 
> *Cardio & Abs*
> 
> ...


43 min walk! Did you just get in the zone and walk  !!

I'd be itching after 10 mins to pick a weight up :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I only walk more the 4 minutes if there is a pub, sex or a sex pub at the end of it lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I only walk more the 4 minutes if there is a pub, sex or a sex pub at the end of it lol


I was going to mention a chip shop , wheelchair and a handjob but i wont go there this time PMSL oh wait i already did X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah man! I pull a fcukin massive 150Kg dead PB and you lot focus on a poxy walk!??

By the way, a 43 minute walk at 3.8mph is the optimum for fat loss.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah man! I pull a fcukin massive 150Kg dead PB and you lot focus on a poxy walk!??
> 
> By the way, a 43 minute walk at 3.8mph is the optimum for fat loss.


You are wrong there Tass, the optimum time is 43 minutes and 26 seconds. If you missed the last bit it could be a disaster.

Damn fine job on the Dead there though my friend, well done


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah man! I pull a fcukin massive 150Kg dead PB and you lot focus on a poxy walk!??
> 
> By the way, a 43 minute walk at 3.8mph is the optimum for fat loss.


Lol, I saw no mention of deads on Wednesday's workout 

Have a good day !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass i have only just seen your Deadlift sucsess but cant see vid. Well done on that and you have been repped accordingly. I feel like a pussy now !!!!!

CHEERS !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why cant you see the vid?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> You are wrong there Tass, the optimum time is 43 minutes and 26 seconds. If you missed the last bit it could be a disaster.
> 
> Damn fine job on the Dead there though my friend, well done


Just checked and, yes, you are right. Sh1t. What a waste of time 

Thanks buddy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Ah man! I pull a fcukin massive 150Kg dead PB and you lot focus on a poxy walk!??
> 
> By the way, a 43 minute walk at 3.8mph is the optimum for fat loss.


Mate really well done on that walk awesome pal lol !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

It says this video is a duplicate of a previously uploaded video !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah...Fcuking youtube


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> oh yeah...Fcuking youtube


F*cking av it Grrrrrrrrr

Brilliant tass but turn the t.v off and get some good music going. You would have done a 200kg pb with some prodigy or something on !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha ha ..Was watching uk strongest man...Im a telly addict


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ha ha ..Was watching uk strongest man...Im a telly addict


Next round is at your house Monday my friend.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You see my dead PB switch? Will you be able to keep up with me? lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Quality lifting Tass. About time you unleashed the beast:thumb:
> 
> A huge mental barrier overcome there, mate. And the sneer was pure quality:rockon:


You are totally right about the mental barrier Ming!

I had it in my head that 100Kg was really heavy and needed to just blast through it..I did it with squats recently and now deads..Happy Days!!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great lifting mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Great lifting mate


Thanks Andy


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just watched the vid (couldn't before) loving that mate, ha ha pure class, well done!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Just watched the vid (couldn't before) loving that mate, ha ha pure class, well done!


Thanks bud


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Ha ha ..Was watching uk strongest man...Im a telly addict


Let you off, thought it was x factor which I know you love !!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Next round is at your house Monday my friend.


bet its gonna be a killer session .


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

SMASHED IT, nice one mate well done, love the sticking out toungue when lifting, just don;t bite it off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> SMASHED IT, nice one mate well done, love the sticking out toungue when lifting, just don;t bite it off.


Haha..Yeah I do stick it out...hahahaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohhh Tasssss <<<<<<<<<


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahhahaha...WTF?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahhahaha...WTF?


I take it you like the new dp :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

dp? what? are you drunk?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> dp? what? are you drunk?


dp display pic avatar whatever I thought you'd be happy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> dp display pic avatar whatever I thought you'd be happy


Don't be sad man!!! Just went over my head big boy :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Off to Surrey (posh land) today to watch a northern monkey throw heavy sh1t around all day


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Off to Surrey (posh land) today to watch a northern monkey throw heavy sh1t around all day


Have a good day mate!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Off to Surrey (posh land) today to watch a northern monkey throw heavy sh1t around all day


Just make sure you've washed behind your ears before you go .... Whereabouts in Surrey ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 12th December, 2011*

*
*

*
6mins bike, dynamic stretching *

*
*

*
Pull Day*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

1x2 100Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 110Kg

1x5 120Kg - 20Kg increase

*Rows*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 75Kg - 5Kg increase

*Pussy Pullups*

3x5 BW

*Barbell curls*

*
Warmup*

1x15 8Kg

1x12 13Kg

*Work Sets*

2x8 23.5Kg - 1Kg increase

1x7 25Kg Failure

*Static Stretches*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the Deads 

... and what is a pussy pullup? I hope not by it's whiskers or tail !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done on the Deads
> 
> ... and what is a pussy pullup? I hope not by it's whiskers or tail !


haha..I'll edit the footage later and show you what I mean.

Off to Cambridge in a min...I'm already really late....My workouts always seem to take ages


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You got A workout in then mate (be it a day or two late) I've got some annoying cold and haven't trained since last Wednesday


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got over that cold...Oh, you need to be calling it man-flu...Much worse mate...Get well soon Wardy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I just got over that cold...Oh, you need to be calling it man-flu...Much worse mate...Get well soon Wardy


Just got over it too - copious amounts of vit c, cod liver oil tabs,echinnea, glucosamine, mutli minerals... I was rattling..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pussy Pullups - I cant do a proper pullup, therefore I am a pussy :lol:

Here's the vid


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great going there Tass, looking really good on the deads. What bar are you using for the barbell curls, or are you not including the bar weight in the figures?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tass 2 things..

Your grip on the deads, I always do mine with one hand reversed ( if that makes sense ) have yo tried this or is it bad form.

Secondly, do you not have any collars for your bar mate save the weights moving.

Good lifts and you have my utmost respect for putting yourself out there and posting your vids mate, repped.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice work Tass.. when you do your pull ups mate dont jerk yourself up , try squeezing your lats all the way up , hold for a second at the top and then as slow a negative as you can get,,,

i know its hard work but even if you only initially get 3 like this do partials for the rest and this way you will dfinitely start to really get good back progression, and also you will start to do more and more with ease pal....

just a bit of advice mate X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tass 2 things..
> 
> Your grip on the deads, I always do mine with one hand reversed ( if that makes sense ) have yo tried this or is it bad form.
> 
> ...


reversed grip of one hand can cause an inbalance mate in muscle , unless of course you reverse opposite hand every set X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> reversed grip of one hand can cause an inbalance mate in muscle , unless of course you reverse opposite hand every set X


I find it more comfortable for some reason mate. Each to there own l suppose.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> I find it more comfortable for some reason mate. Each to there own l suppose.


I find the other way with mine tried them with one hand reversed and it felt really uncomfortable, is there any difference doing them with different grips? Only found out that most people seem to use alternate grip recently?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I find it more comfortable for some reason mate. Each to there own l suppose.


no mate i agree its a good grip for big weights, i was just pointing out thats what it can cause if you end to reverse grip with the same hand everytime, so if he was to choose to do that then make sure he kept the reversed hand alternating evenly X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was speaking to tass about the deadlift grip and his grip fails before his back hence the double overhand with lifting straps ...

however on lower weights hes going double over hand to help improve his grip .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kites1664 said:


> I find the other way with mine tried them with one hand reversed and it felt really uncomfortable, is there any difference doing them with different grips? Only found out that most people seem to use alternate grip recently?


having a mixed grip means you have a stronger grip as double over hand your grip will fail before leg/back strength .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A lot of lifters prefer the mixed grip when deadlifting as it is accepted that it prevents the bar from twisting in their grip when going heavy. The down side is that it leaves the lifter prone to bicep tears. Personally I always used a double overhand grip regardless of the weight I was lifting.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well either way, I certainly aint lifting big yet...one day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Great going there Tass, looking really good on the deads. What bar are you using for the barbell curls, or are you not including the bar weight in the figures?


Ah yes, the warmup sets are using an 8Kg oly ez bar. The work sets are with a 20Kg barbell. Bars included in total weights. I can see where the confusion was. I did have a smaller barbell for the warmup, but gave it to Lee



Milky said:


> Tass 2 things..
> 
> Your grip on the deads, I always do mine with one hand reversed ( if that makes sense ) have yo tried this or is it bad form.
> 
> ...


I do have collars milky. I will start using them.Thanks for the rep.



flinty90 said:


> nice work Tass.. when you do your pull ups mate dont jerk yourself up , try squeezing your lats all the way up , hold for a second at the top and then as slow a negative as you can get,,,
> 
> i know its hard work but even if you only initially get 3 like this do partials for the rest and this way you will dfinitely start to really get good back progression, and also you will start to do more and more with ease pal....
> 
> just a bit of advice mate X


Really? I always thought it was explosive up and slow and controlled on the negative, like on every other lift?



ewen said:


> i was speaking to tass about the deadlift grip and his grip fails before his back hence the double overhand with lifting straps ...
> 
> however on lower weights hes going double over hand to help improve his grip .


Yeah, I don't like mixed grip. It's uncomfortable and causes imbalances if you don't altetrnate each rep as Flinty said. I also have been using grippers to improve the grip, but I'd rather use straps double overhand and pull more.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

You did well on the inverted rows. Nothing sissy about them they're quite hard!

I did them for a while and a couple of months ago i couldn't do pull ups but these definitely helped. I also did negative pull ups for a while which also helped strengthened the back until i could finally do full BW reps..

I'm sure you'll be bknocking them out on the rack soon (pull ups i mean!!)

Loads of videos on it but i found this one the most informative and motivational


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, inverted rows, is that what they are called...? I prefer my name for them...I do prefer looking at that vid over mine though....Thanks sooty


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah, inverted rows, is that what they are called...? I prefer my name for them...I do prefer looking at that vid over mine though....Thanks sooty


I watch it over and over. Purely for my development and education of course!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> I watch it over and over. Purely for my development and education of course!


Hope you didn't pull a muscle


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sutmae said:


> You did well on the inverted rows. Nothing sissy about them they're quite hard!
> 
> I did them for a while and a couple of months ago i couldn't do pull ups but these definitely helped. I also did negative pull ups for a while which also helped strengthened the back until i could finally do full BW reps..
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree too :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Ah yes, the warmup sets are using an 8Kg oly ez bar. The work sets are with a 20Kg barbell. Bars included in total weights. I can see where the confusion was. I did have a smaller barbell for the warmup, but gave it to Lee
> 
> I do have collars milky. I will start using them.Thanks for the rep.
> 
> ...


not at all mate , not when your developing muscles nothing states it has to be explosive mate .. especially on a week part of your body... the fact that your not doing many pull ups for obvious reasons i would say it would benefit you to squeeze every last drop out of the reps you are doing mate ...

explosive power is great for strongman stuff mate i agree, but for body building its the squeezes and the pauses that will rip you new fibres and build what your hoping to build...

I know a bloke that does very minimal weights in the gym benching just 1 plate per side, but is positives and negative movements are really really slow . awesome physique , bloody massive bloke but never really used big weights, or explosive movements...

the explosive nature your using ( and im not being negative towards you in anyway) i just watched your video and can see the glaring obvious thing that your positive movement is definitely going to be bypassing the squeeze as your using a quick jerk at bottom and momentum is swinging you up ..

you dont have to listen to my advice mate , i just thought i would share with you brother that it could be worthwhile changing the style on your chins for a while to see if you progressed any better !!!!!

fair play mate hope you carry on to your goals matey X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So would you say to perform all lifts in a slow manner then?

I spose I've still got it in mind from training many moons ago, when it was always explosive up, slow down.

Always up for learning


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> So would you say to perform all lifts in a slow manner then?
> 
> I spose I've still got it in mind from training many moons ago, when it was always explosive up, slow down.
> 
> Always up for learning


It all depends on your goals. Like flinty said for strongman, powerlifting then an explosive move is good as it shifts more weight but for building up then a lighter weight with a more concentrated movement is always what i though ( someone correct me if i am wrong )

I always thought inverted rows were reverse pushups !!!!

I always found them to be much harder lower. So maybe as you get better then lower the bar to half what you have it. Gradually getting better to put your legs on a bench or one leg in the air. When you get even better i would add in a few pull up holds or negatives from the top of your rack. Pull to mid belly and keep elbows tucked in even if you go for a wide grip. maybe at one point get a 10k plate on your chest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried putting my feet on a bench but it just didnt work....I've got footage of it..I'll upload it..It's funny...I look a right ****


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


>


LOL mate that was funny ...

right turn your bench around incline in and rest your feet on the top of it where your head would be put your feet on top of it then and cross your feet over one and other ..

this will stop you sliding forwards mate ... i will try and find a picture to demonstrate X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL mate that was funny ...
> 
> right turn your bench around incline in and rest your feet on the top of it where your head would be put your feet on top of it then and cross your feet over one and other ..
> 
> this will stop you sliding forwards mate ... i will try and find a picture to demonstrate X


Also keep your core tight when you do it. that is probably harder than the pull up itself.

Cracking vid though. I did chuckle !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Also keep your core tight when you do it. that is probably harder than the pull up itself.
> 
> Cracking vid though. I did chuckle !!!!


yeah mate i agree..

actually looking at your vid again mate your feet need to be higher than your chest this will stop you from sliding forward .... X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I reckon you would do better lowering the bar so its the same height as the bench. Feet on bench back touching the floor then pull from there. pull right to the top of your belly with elbows in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think the problem is the bench is too close....I cant get it any further away without rearranging my gym..

I think I'd be better doing negative pullups.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do pendlay rows...Do the inverted rows hit different muscles?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I do pendlay rows...Do the inverted rows hit different muscles?


All rows and pull ups are going to hit the same group of muscles. Only benift doing inverted rows over just rows would be to increase your strength on pull ups which i think are the better exercise but thats not the case for everyone. give it sometime and you will know if its working for you or not


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Much respect for posting the Vid Tass, tried to rep you for that but won't let me at the moment, need to share apparently.

A great chuckle and can see from your face that you know it was funny as well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

]Wednesday 14th December, 2011

Push Day

Warmup

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching, rotator cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*OHP*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x10 25Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 30Kg - 5Kg increase

*Elevated Press Ups*

1x3 BW - Shoulder told me to **** off at this point

*Skullcrushers*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x12 8.5Kg - Had to stop here due to shoulder grief

*Rope Pushdowns*

1x10 10Kg - Again, shoulder really playing up so stopped workout here.

*Notes*

Shoulder really not happy today. Starting peps tomorrow so hopefully they will sort it out soon. Going to have to drop weights again for now. Don't want to wreck it.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Shoulder doesn't sound too clever mate. Old injury? Is it only the direct shoulder work that fcuks it up?

Certain exercises affected mine. Stopped doing them for a while and it sorted itself, but then don't know the extent of your injury.

Sooty.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ongoing injury mate..On and on and on going


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

What do they reckon is wrong with it? Was going to say old age but then saw that your the same age as me but i obviously had less hills on my paper round


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They haven't got a ****ing clue mate, cos they wont scan it

Self-medication for me


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

if you nag them enough will they scan it then? Second opinion maybe?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ive got an appointment with a specialist on the 29th after months of fannying around with NHS docs and physios.

Not sure if Im gonna bother with NHS anymore. Useless ****s

GHRp-2 and MOD-GRF(1-29) for me I think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jab them in the shoulder .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> jab them in the shoulder .


I dont think it will make any difference where I jab. The pituary is in the brain. All peps do is allow the pituitary gland to release growth hormone. You'd be better jabbing into the brain..lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I dont think it will make any difference where I jab. The pituary is in the brain. All peps do is allow the pituitary gland to release growth hormone. You'd be better jabbing into the brain..lol


i`ll get my drill ....

maybe you should get some health insurance ive seen a company advertised


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha

would that be http://lifemedical.co.uk/

Quality firm. The owner is a studly dudley as well


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I dont think it will make any difference where I jab. The pituary is in the brain. All peps do is allow the pituitary gland to release growth hormone. You'd be better jabbing into the brain..lol


It's a much smaller target, mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Haha
> 
> would that be http://lifemedical.co.uk/
> 
> Quality firm. The owner is a studly dudley as well


thats the one m8 .

i heard they sponsor strongmen with tubs of protein


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Plus it wouldnt hurt either...No sense, no feeling


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats the one m8 .
> 
> i heard they sponsor strongmen with tubs of protein


vicious rumours


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> vicious rumours


good job im with bupa :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys don't need your life insurance yet your still spring chickens,,, Your all in your prime. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass just been looking at your technique very good spot on. Keep up the good work fella.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Matt

It's health insurance matey....Everyone needs it...Buy some now


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> *Tuesday 6th December, 2011*
> 
> 6mins bike, dynamic stretching
> 
> ...


You blasted through them mate well done.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers Nidge..Felt goooood


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

First jab done...Boom..I'm officially a junkie !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So how long until it works ?

do you do a weekly, monthy jab ?

Also what is it ?

a hydrocortisone, anti inflam, pain killer ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> So how long until it works ?
> 
> **** knows, hoping a few weeks. People have reported a shoulder injury of 2 years. Within 5 weeks, all cured. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate looking at your deadlifts you have loads more left in you there ... i want to see your fcikun head look like a ribena berry then i will know you have reached your limit lol...

good lifting mate, and i love the head turn and nod mate , i do thatwhen im buzzing in the gym too hahaha

brill mate X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate looking at your deadlifts you have loads more left in you there ... i want to see your fcikun head look like a ribena berry then i will know you have reached your limit lol...
> 
> good lifting mate, and i love the head turn and nod mate , i do thatwhen im buzzing in the gym too hahaha
> 
> brill mate X


Yeah easy 200Kg in me...Loved it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah easy 200Kg in me...Loved it


good man . i would have said at least 170 kg mate maybe 200 would be pushing it.. hey if you can hit 200 then thats awesome..

i did 200 2 weeks ago, and yes that gets your head popping like a ribena berry hahaha

Repped dude !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Repped dude !!!!


Rep not received


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Rep not received


ooops must have pressed wrong thing, now you should have reps lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha..Cheers for the reps..Got them..lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Growth hormone, Your gonna turn into this guy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Only difference is height I reckon..Otherwise, spitting image


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I am going to get some HGH next year, maybe around April/May time, going to be interesting to see your progress with it mate, are you intending to take other stuff later down the road?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No plans at the moment to take anything else. This is purely for injury repair. (any fat loss or muscle growth is a bonus)

I think roids would be a waste for me, coz I can't control my eating. Doesn't everyone always say diet is key when roiding-up?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> No plans at the moment to take anything else. This is purely for injury repair. (any fat loss or muscle growth is a bonus)
> 
> I think roids would be a waste for me, coz I can't control my eating. Doesn't everyone always say diet is key when roiding-up?


its key to making a good course better mate definitely.. AAS would help you cut up fairly sharpish mate holding onto your muscle whilst leaning you up quickly !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> its key to making a good course better mate definitely.. AAS would help you cut up fairly sharpish mate holding onto your muscle whilst leaning you up quickly !!!


Even if my diet is crap though?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Even if my diet is crap though?


it can get around a bit of a shabby diet mate but not excessively poor.. how poor a diet have you really got bro ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> it can get around a bit of a shabby diet mate but not excessively poor.. how poor a diet have you really got bro ???


Its been crap since I stopped smoking around 6 months ago. I just cant seem to control it. I eat clean for maybe 3 days, then binge on junk for 2 days, then repeat


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Its been crap since I stopped smoking around 6 months ago. I just cant seem to control it. I eat clean for maybe 3 days, then binge on junk for 2 days, then repeat


thats something you need to try and curb mate.. have you looked into appetite supressants of any sort mate ??? just to take the edge off things..

I found when i was taking anavar after the fist couple of weeks i had hardly any appetite at all ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stims basically? Dont like the stim effect. Makes me want to drink


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You should train like a strongman then you can eat like one


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Instead of tractor tyres and atlas stones, can I use bicycle tyres and marbles


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Instead of tractor tyres and atlas stones, can I use bicycle tyres and marbles


yeah of course :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass if your motivated enough You should be able to control it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, missed a few training sessions, due to the fact that the peptides are making me sleep.

Hopefully, when my body gets used to them I wont be napping as much.

I'm gonna knock back on the weights for now; really give the peps a chance to heal my shoulder

I am however, going to get my diet back in shape (maybe not on Christmas Day) and do cardio and abs.

I may well do a few light weights but will see how I feel.

I've got an appointment with a shoulder specialist on 29th Dec, but I'm not sure if I'm gonna bother. Maybe just let the peps do their job. Dunno. What do people think? Should I go..Will they just waste my time? Probably

*Cardio and Abs*

Weight 19stone 8lbs

20mins stationary bike steady state, 8.3Km

*Captains Chair*

3x5 BW

*Cable Crunch*

3x10 35Kg

*Decline Crunch*

1x10 BW

*Side Bends (L/R)*

3x10 20Kg

*Diet*

20:00 Meal 1 - 50g whey in water, 80ml milk for 2 coffees

20:30 Meal 2 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,15g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 3 - 130g apple,30g brazil nuts, 40ml milk for tea

01:00 Meal 4 - 100g turkey, 45g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 5 - 100g lean ham, 40ml milk for tea

06:30 Meal 6 - Chicken in a curry sauce with peppers and onions, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2170 KCals, 175g Protein , 134g Fat, 66g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Job Tass!

If I were you I would ease of the weights to, and let your shoulder recover, they'll probably tell you something along the lines what they told my dad, you shouldn't be doing weight training It's bad for your shoulder YAWNNNNNNNNNNN.

BY all means though might be worth abit of your time to go, If I were in your shoes I probably would go fella.

Hope your shoulder is better, I am hoping to go training on Boxing Day LOL.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will probably go to Doc's too, I am seriously coming down with something, when I cough my chest hurts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that why you are up at this time Matt?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

If you've managed to get an appointment after all this time then i reckon you should go. Got nothing to lose and you never know it may help.

Worse case scenario is they put you to sleep!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In the letter, it says to allow all day to be seen. FFS


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> In the letter, it says to allow all day to be seen. FFS


Best bring a packed lunch and a pillow then!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be jabbing my peps in the waiting room


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sutmae said:


> If you've managed to get an appointment after all this time then i reckon you should go. Got nothing to lose and you never know it may help.
> 
> Worse case scenario is they put you to sleep!


+1 what have you got to lose?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

No harm in going along to see what they have to say .... and good luck with the (latest) diet plan !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this is what i like to see Tass, someone that will change there stuff around to keep themselves busy.. good work mate !!!

nail that diet for a few weeks until its second nature, then when you get back on lifting keep diet similair just increase protein and start smashing the weights agin.. the fat will drop off you mate you will be a different person again by june next year...

you should go up against Toby in a cutting face off for next year mate !!!

good luck


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Diet
> 
> 20:00 Meal 1 - 50g whey in water, 80ml milk for 2 coffees
> 
> ...


Like the look of this diet mate! you like your tea and coffee's dont ya lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Like the look of this diet mate! you like your tea and coffee's dont ya lol


All the carbs in the milk for teas/coffees add up actually. I might exchange a few of them for green tea. I want to get it down to 30-40g.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> All the carbs in the milk for teas/coffees add up actually. I might exchange a few of them for green tea. I want to get it down to 30-40g.


Yeah you're not wrong mate I have about 6 or 7 teas of coffees a day all quite milky and I use it towards my daily macros ha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have one in the morning with breakfast then now and again one at night after dinner.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 20th December, 2011*

15:30 40ml milk for Coffee

17:00* Fasted Cardio* - 49 minute fast walk

18:00 40ml milk for Coffee

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,15g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 30g brazil nuts, green tea with pomegranate

01:00 Meal 3 - 100g ham, 25g cheddar, 45g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 100g lean ham, green tea with pomegranate

06:30 Meal 5 - Chilli Beef mince with peppers and onions, 40ml milk for tea

08:45 Meal 6 - 50g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1781 KCals, 171g Protein , 101g Fat, 47g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good mate, love how precise you are with the diet, might try being this precise in my log come the new year.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Looking good mate, love how precise you are with the diet, might try being this precise in my log come the new year.


Mate tas is the fu*king man where diet is concerned !!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate tas is the fu*king man where diet is concerned !!


Defo mate, massive inspiration for when I start up proper again in the new year!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The way I see it is I'm ingesting it, so therefore it counts.

When you have a snail-like metabolism, everything counts.

10 cups of tea/coffee with milk adds up to the following

200 Kcals, 10g Fat, 20g carbs.

On a restricted diet, that is quite significant, so I am halving it

Plus, according to retro, green tea is good for fatloss. I think thats BS but I'll give it a go


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The way I see it is I'm ingesting it, so therefore it counts.
> 
> When you have a snail-like metabolism, everything counts.
> 
> ...


Look at this

http://www.o-cha.com/green-tea-weight-loss.htm

Theres a few reasons it may work, One you dont have milk in it and 2 it has more caffine than coffee. Caffine is a stim and stims burn calories.

Change your beef in your chilli to turkey mince and use cayanne pepper for the chilli. Start every meal with a glass of water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

See, I think you are wrong about the caffeine. There is much less in green tea.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like it anyway, so will add it in


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Green tea, unless it is decaffeinated, also contains caffeine. Normal green tea itself may contain more caffeine than coffee, but the length of infusion with hot water, and the number of time you use the green tea leaves can greatly reduce your caffeine intake. Experiments have shown that tea after a first 5 minute brew contains 32 mg caffeine. But if the same leaves are then used for a second and then a third five minute brew, the caffeine drops to 12 mg and then 4 mg.

Copied from

http://www.medicinalfoodnews.com/vol10/2006/green_tea.htm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah see, I literally dip for 20 seconds and then remove (oo-err missus)

so my caffein intake is less


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Ah see, I literally dip for 20 seconds and then remove (oo-err missus)
> 
> so my caffein intake is less


I leave it in for as long as it can take !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking diets as usual Tass. You gotta stick to them for a decent period mate, and give them a chance to do their stuff. I'll cut you some slack for Christmas.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work,

I have ordered some stuff hopefully will come next day delivery Thursday which would be good. Protein a belt. pill box, vitamins off many sorts chalk etc actually quiet excited LOL.

I can't say I have ever bothered measuring my milk intake in tea or coffee however might well do. I am still complying my diet, might take a few things from Tass's because he seems very accurate and precise with his diet. Very Impressed.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm with Retro on the Green Tea mate. By chance it's the only hot drink I enjoy.

When I drink it I leave the teabag in as I drink it till the very end.

If you check the following links of powerful fat burning pills you can see they contain green tea.....

http://www.maximuscle.com/thermobol/?mobileRedirect=off

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze-90-caps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice looking diets as usual Tass. You gotta stick to them for a decent period mate, and give them a chance to do their stuff. *I'll cut you some slack for Christmas:*).


That means an increase to 21 stone at the very least ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> That means an increase to 21 stone at the very least ....


thats not a nice thing to say Greshe, thats really surprised me mate !!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dude that diet looks really good. If you struggle then allow one cheat day a week but try and keep the cheats to a reasonable level.

It'll give you something to look forward to and cos of the good diet in the week your metabolism will increase and easily cope with the cheat day.

Haven't followed this journal for that long but read it all and you've put in some hard graft mate. yes you're a big lad but i bet there's a fair bit of fcuking muscle you've packed on so let it show!!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats not a nice thing to say Greshe, thats really surprised me mate !!!


I'm sorry ! I'm afraid sometimes there is a mean streak to me , have you not noticed ? .... and I'm feeling narky tonight :sad:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I'm sorry ! I'm afraid sometimes there is a mean streak to me , have you not noticed ? .... and I'm feeling narky tonight :sad:


are you ok mate ??? did you get that little issue sorted mate that was playing on your mind X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> are you ok mate ??? did you get that little issue sorted mate that was playing on your mind X


Not entirely, that particular little issue should resolve itself shortly and in my favour though to what degree is a different matter. Am tired tonight so have got a bit fed up about something else which is rather more difficult to resolve cleanly, and probably can't be. Anyway tomorrow is another day !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Not entirely, that particular little issue should resolve itself shortly and in my favour though to what degree is a different matter. Am tired tonight so just a bit fed up about something else which is rather more difficult to resolve cleanly, and probably can't be. Anyway tomorrow is another day !


well keep your pecker up mate, try not to let it get to you too much, i will drive up and give you a flinty cuddle if you like mate lol X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well keep your pecker up mate, try not to let it get to you too much, i will drive up and give you a flinty cuddle if you like mate lol X


  :lol: :blink: :scared:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

retro-mental said:


> Green tea, unless it is decaffeinated, also contains caffeine. Normal green tea itself may contain more caffeine than coffee, but the length of infusion with hot water, and the number of time you use the green tea leaves can greatly reduce your caffeine intake. Experiments have shown that tea after a first 5 minute brew contains 32 mg caffeine. But if the same leaves are then used for a second and then a third five minute brew, the caffeine drops to 12 mg and then 4 mg.
> 
> Copied from
> 
> http://www.medicinalfoodnews.com/vol10/2006/green_tea.htm


mmm that's interesting - i leave my leaves in for ages..hours and drink it cold... could explain a few things..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I find green tea goes very bitter if you leave the bag in for too long (27 seconds is ideal)

My favourite green tea was with mango - really nice..Got some with pomegranate at the moment - quite nice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That means an increase to 21 stone at the very least ....


Oooh, nasty streak out again. :sad:

However, that comment is fair enough and quite a possibility if things don't change.

How on earth I can stop drinking and smoking but cant control something as easy as eating is beyond me ?!?!?!

New Year, New Me

It's weird though. Even though when I look in the mirror, I am disgusted with how fat I have got and it's uncomfortable. In my brain, I dont think I'm fat..Can't explain it

BUT, when you get out of breath tying your shoelaces, you know its time to do something about it.

Getting into a deadlift position is really uncomfortable and the pressure from my massive belly on me makes it difficult to breathe.

In the New Year sales I am ordering a decent treadmill

Milky is sorting me out a cross trainer (nice one matey)

and I already have a bike,

so I'm gonna hit the cardio in a big way.

I NEED to remove this excess muscle insulation NOW


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have tried the one with lemon.

I'm really picky and usually hate drinks that are hot for some reason. I can tolerate hot chocolate but green tea is nice to me.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I use leaves not bags, the ones I got off a guy at work are not bitter at all.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Natty growth hormone





The pituitary gland looks like a ballbag


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

PMSL! You could call him a "nób head"


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oooh, nasty streak out again. :sad:
> 
> However, that comment is fair enough and quite a possibility if things don't change.
> 
> ...


I think your eating habits show the same addictive triggers as caused you to drink to excess, and the problem is you have to eat.... also remember people generally put on weight after stopping smoking. Obviously you want to lose weight , and you know you have to as it is affecting your general health, my advice would be to have another go controlling your food intake , but if it doesn't work seek medical advice because depsite what many say (especially on here) obesity can be a medical /pyschological condition ... btw does a tendancy to being overweight run in your family?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I like strong tea but used to have 2 bags left in for a few mins. Optimum amount is 6-8 cups a day. Tass it is almost a shame to not hit the 20 stone bench mark. If you find that looking in the mirror encourages you more then get 2 massive picures of you on your wall. One when you think you looked your best and one when you think you looked your worst.

The thing with eating is eatng clean is actually alot nicer than eating dirty. Pizza or a nice casserole, chips of a chilli. As your a big guy then you dont need to have the strict bodybuilding diet, you just need a clean healthy diet with home cooked food. All things you dont like become nice given time. The groggy shitty you get when you eat poor foods all the time is like a comedown off drugs. like the sugar hit then the crash !!!!

Its like a jigsaw puzzle that you have to get the right pieces in order to complete the whole picture. I eat loads of food but make sure i eat clean. Diets are sometimes made to hard by people. Eat less than you burn. You can do it easy as you have before but getting out of the rut is the hard part, once done your flying. may-june 2012 i think you will be at the 14-15 stone mark then that gives you the rest of the year to build lean mass and strength


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I think your eating habits show the same addictive triggers as caused you to drink to excess, and the problem is you have to eat.... also remember people generally put on weight after stopping smoking. Obviously you want to lose weight , and you know you have to as it is affecting your general health, my advice would be to have another go controlling your food intake , but if it doesn't work seek medical advice because depsite what many say (especially on here) obesity can be a medical /pyschological condition ... b*tw does a tendancy to being overweight run in your family*?


Yes my ma is fat. Always has been.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yes my ma is fat. Always has been.


ah ... you may take after her genetic make up then !

btw by "on here" I meant on the forum as a whole not this thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well tassoti i was fat as you know mate, and all i can say is, your making a start, you have also had to deal with other problems like your drinking and packing up smoking to , so its hardly surprising with all that going on you will faulter at times,, i did and i didnt smoke at all, i did however drink a lot and that were my weight came from, as i have always eaten relatively well and suprisingly never been greedy with it....

Like i say you have made a great start, your strength is coming on very well. your routines and workouts are getting done pretty much on schedule, so now if you just hone in on cracking that diet and eating habit, there is no reason at all that you will not continue to make great progress...

We are all here to support you mate wether you like it or not lol.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I like strong tea but used to have 2 bags left in for a few mins. Optimum amount is 6-8 cups a day. T*ass it is almost a shame to not hit the 20 stone bench mark.* If you find that looking in the mirror encourages you more then get 2 massive picures of you on your wall. One when you think you looked your best and one when you think you looked your worst.
> 
> The thing with eating is eatng clean is actually alot nicer than eating dirty. Pizza or a nice casserole, chips of a chilli. As your a big guy then you dont need to have the strict bodybuilding diet, you just need a clean healthy diet with home cooked food. All things you dont like become nice given time. The groggy shitty you get when you eat poor foods all the time is like a comedown off drugs. like the sugar hit then the crash !!!!
> 
> Its like a jigsaw puzzle that you have to get the right pieces in order to complete the whole picture. I eat loads of food but make sure i eat clean. Diets are sometimes made to hard by people. Eat less than you burn. You can do it easy as you have before but getting out of the rut is the hard part, once done your flying. may-june 2012 i think you will be at the 14-15 stone mark then that gives you the rest of the year to build lean mass and strength


Haha..Ok Ok..I'll hit the 20 stone mark just for you mate...Will probably take 4-5 days I reckon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well tassoti i was fat as you know mate, and all i can say is, your making a start, you have also had to deal with other problems like your drinking and packing up smoking to , so its hardly surprising with all that going on you will faulter at times,, i did and i didnt smoke at all, i did however drink a lot and that were my weight came from, as i have always eaten relatively well and suprisingly never been greedy with it....
> 
> Like i say you have made a great start, your strength is coming on very well. your routines and workouts are getting done pretty much on schedule, so now if you just hone in on cracking that diet and eating habit, there is no reason at all that you will not continue to make great progress...
> 
> We are all here to support you mate wether you like it or not lol.....


I was doing well. When this injury is completely repaired, I can then hit it hard and push myself further than I can at the moment.

Cheers for the support !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I was doing well. When this injury is completely repaired, I can then hit it hard and push myself further than I can at the moment.
> 
> Cheers for the support !


in my post i actually said I was fat, what i meant to say is i was fatter than i am now lol... as im still battling the same battle you are brother !!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I was doing well. When this injury is completely repaired, I can then hit it hard and push myself further than I can at the moment.
> 
> Cheers for the support !


That's the attitude mate!

Smash it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I was doing well. When this injury is completely repaired, I can then hit it hard and push myself further than I can at the moment.
> 
> Cheers for the support !


Yes, you were mate. I'm sure once you get your bank robbers shoulder injury sorted you will get things nailed on the weights front as you had it pretty sussed the way you were training recently. Your dietary skill are already in place, and you have many supporters on this board. Next year your final mental demon will go the same way as the booze and the **** and you will achieve much more than you can imagine.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice post Ming. Thanks mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 21st December, 2011*

16:30 80ml milk for 2 coffees

17:30 *Fasted Cardio* - 42 minute fast walk

20:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,15g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

23:00 Meal 2 - 75g roasted chicken seasoned with rock salt and cayenne pepper, green tea with pomegranate

01:00 Meal 3 - 100g turkey, 25g cheddar, 45g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

04:00 Meal 4 - 75g roasted chicken seasoned with rock salt and cayenne pepper, green tea with pomegranate

06:30 Meal 5 - 130g chicken in peppercorn sauce with 100g peppers, 63g mushrooms and 62g onions, 40ml milk for tea

08:45 Meal 6 - 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals * 1818 KCals, 160g Protein , 118g Fat, 29g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good stuff Tas mate, I noticed there's Green Tea there, you warming to the taste at all ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good stuff Tas mate, I noticed there's Green Tea there, you warming to the taste at all ?


I'm not a massive fan of plain green tea, but this stuff with pomegranate is really nice. Smells beautiful as well


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm not a massive fan of plain green tea, but this stuff with pomegranate is really nice. Smells beautiful as well


I have the normal one and the lemon one. Big fan of both, might check the pomegranate one out when I run out of Lemon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Has to be Twinings. The rest are cheap immitations


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Tass, just a quote for us all to remember:

"It's not what you eat between Christmas and the New Year that matters, its what you eat between New Year and Christmas"

Enjoy the break m8, rest that shoulder and lets pick up the training in the new year


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Hi Tass, just a quote for us all to remember:
> 
> "It's not what you eat between Christmas and the New Year that matters, its what you eat between New Year and Christmas"
> 
> Enjoy the break m8, rest that shoulder and lets pick up the training in the new year


Is that a free-for-all to eat whatever we want for a week..Yeah buddy :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is that a free-for-all to eat whatever we want for a week..Yeah buddy :thumb:


It is m8 yes, 2 weeks of eating aint gonna matter in the long run, its a marathon not a sprint remember..... oh the clichés


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

right, 20 stone here I come :clap:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

switch said:


> Hi Tass, just a quote for us all to remember:
> 
> "It's not what you eat between Christmas and the New Year that matters, its what you eat between New Year and Christmas"
> 
> Enjoy the break m8, rest that shoulder and lets pick up the training in the new year


I like that quote 

And I will check twinings out next, I have the tetly ones right now.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Has to be Twinings. The rest are cheap immitations


Have you tried leaves from a local oriental store?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> right, 20 stone here I come :clap:


i think you should show self control mate , and get it well and truly in your mind that the thinking "oh it wont hurt" has probably got you to where you are now.. so although im saying dont restrict your life totally , show self control, and if 20 stone is more than you are now, dont go back up to that, think more like sticking at where you are now rather than rejoicing in puting weight back on !!!

sorry to spoil your fun mate but im the same, its all about self control, and that will be hard enough as it is and you will have stumbles on the way but dont plan them syumbles in just deal with them if it does happen mate XX


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sometimes wee steps get ya further than big jumps in the long run


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I keep a s/sheet of my weight - weigh once a week.

I have lost around 23kg (129kg - 106kg @ 5' 8") in a year - not as good as i would like but it is progessive. The last couple of months have been really hard as I've picked up niggly injuries, had holidays and been ill - so the diet and training went a bit awry.. but looking back at my s/sheet I can see the trend is still downwards. Keeping photos of where you started and where you are now is always good. Use anything to keep you on track - I don't ever want to be back where I was .

Keep strong!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Flinty , I don't think you can afford to have a free for all over Christmas, you know how it's much easier for you to put on weight than get the weight off again afterwards. By all means enjoy Christmas day and Boxing day and don't worry what you eat , but after then I think you really need to focus back onto that diet.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Have you tried leaves from a local oriental store?


I haven't mate. My local oriental store is a front for a knocking shop (also good for fat loss)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks all for your advise and concern.

My plan is to do the Christmas thing for two days, then back on the diet.

Hammer the cardio, get that blood pumping around the body. Maybe a few light weight sessions.

Oh and just met a nympho. Bedroom cardio going to increase ten-fold..Nice !

If she's not shy I'll stick some footage in the male animal :wink:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

See you have your pet nympho for cardio to help keep you on track now! 

P.S will look forward to getting access to male animal too!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh and just met a nympho. Bedroom cardio going to increase ten-fold..Nice !
> 
> If she's not shy I'll stick some footage in the male animal :wink:


So how many calories do you burn in three seconds?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> So how many calories do you burn in three seconds?


Not many. How well you know me !

I will use my video editing skills to make it look like I'm a stud


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks all for your advise and concern.
> 
> My plan is to do the Christmas thing for two days, then back on the diet.
> 
> ...


just make sure your form is spot on mate if you post video, dont want to see you falling of her and laying there on floor p1ssing yourself laughing hahaha although major reps would be due if ya did hehe !!!!

and seriously im happy for you to go ahead with that plan for christmas. 2 days of moderate letting yourself enjoy and then back on it mate....

good man !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for your approval :tongue:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Tass! Keep at it and let that shoulder recover.

Have a Merry Christmas. :thumb:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

All looking good for next year Tass, have a good xmas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers guys. You lot too !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be training on New Years Eve!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nights finished !!!!! Boooooooooooooooom !!!! 3 weeks off :thumb:

Going to try and not do any more ....EVER.....hmmm..we'll see

*Cardio*

75 minute fast walk


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good job, have a good break but don't let it go too much..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff Tass enjoy your (very long!) break  When you're pigging out just try and make sure its pigs in blankets & turkey not crisps & chocolate thats my plan anyway so I don't feel too guilty as I'm ramming a load of protein in


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

.. and have a bit of everything (in moderation) otherwise you'll start craving and end up pigging out (voice of experience)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

If you have the right mind set you should be able to control what you eat!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> If you have the right mind set you should be able to control what you eat!


To be fair it's actually a little easier said than done for some people


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Greshie said:


> To be fair it's actually a little easier said than done for some people


Yeah I can't 17 stone 2 today up 9lbs since Christmas Started 

Have a good one ye'all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a great christmas brother....

Enjoy your rest, l certainly intend too.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah have a good one tass, enjoy it and work hard after. Thats what new years are for !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Buddy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas one and all !!

Peace on you (and all over you)


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas mate hope you have a good one


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Merry xmas mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas Tass. Wishing you all the best in health and in life, and may you achieve all your goals in the year to come:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

merry christmas buddy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

happy christmas


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

~Hey bro hope your day is great , have a good one !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bring on the craziness

Day before Christmas Eve

19 stone 7 lbs

Today



**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you ate as much as I did yeasterday mate, you will **** a fair bit of that out over the next few hours.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't really eat that much though


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe drink or something ? Did you weight yourself at the same time in the day ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't drink!

I just gain weight easily...Been worse since I stopped smoking

Off to do some well-needed cardio


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate fu*k the scales.....

Guilt is a great motivator...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate fu*k the scales.....
> 
> Guilt is a great motivator...


Not really got much to be guilty about.

All I had was a large roast dinner and some bread and cheese for supper .?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No more carbs will enter my body until I see 18 stone on the scales !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Smash some cardio and then try again tomorrow 

How much cardio you doing a week now then ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My diet will be similar to Palumbos 'keto' diet. I put it that way because that diet isn't a keto diet. It's just a low carb one.

Even though I've gained 9 pounds between the first and second pic, I think my love-handles look smaller now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Cardio*

56 min fast walk

10 mins Rotator cuff exercises and stretches


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You really are pi*sed of with yourself mate arent you..

I love that feeling you know...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm pissed off with my body, yes !

I eat **** all compared with people on here, yet the rate at which I gain fat is incomprehensible.

Admittedly, I don't move enough. My work consists of sitting on my ass for 10 hours.

When at home, I am just on the couch usually on here. It's UK-M's fault I am a fat ****er :lol:

Time to move !

At least an hour of cardio each day, less time on here...Do stuff around the house or whatever..I dunno, build a steam room or something

Just gotta get moving


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Some big arms you got there, serious mate, if you lose the weight, it looks like you got loads of muscle under there, good luck for the new year.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 27th December, 2011*

10:40 40ml milk for Coffee

11:45 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,10g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

15:30 Meal 2 - 190g uncooked weight chicken and 75g bacon salad with 45g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

16:15 *Cardio - 1hour 22min fast walk*

19:30 Meal 3 - 140g peppered mackerel, 80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

22:00 Meal 4 - 25g whey in water

*Food Totals* 1629 KCals, 168g Protein , 93g Fat, 30g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Theres a definate difference in the pics bro! Keep it up, next year is another 365days for you to become a monster...get amove on!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I'm pissed off with my body, yes !
> 
> I eat **** all compared with people on here, yet the rate at which I gain fat is incomprehensible.
> 
> ...


 Have you considered a month or so of metformin along with your diet?

Insulin sensitivity will be improved so more nutrients should get to the place you want them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> Have you considered a month or so of metformin along with your diet?
> 
> Insulin sensitivity will be improved so more nutrients should get to the place you want them


I did look at metformin before when I tried keto last time.

So it would be okay on just a very low carb diet?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I did look at metformin before when I tried keto last time.
> 
> So it would be okay on just a very low carb diet?


 Indeed it will

Don't use pre workout personally as those are carbs I want in quick 

Half life of met is 6 hours iirc

does wonders over time for insulin response etc (remember was a tad heavy @ 1 time circa 38 waist @ 5'7")


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Might give it another look


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> Indeed it will
> 
> Don't use pre workout personally as those are carbs I want in quick
> 
> ...


Amateur 51 inch waist currently :no:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Amateur 51 inch waist currently :no:


 But getting better mate.

Patience as you don't cheat as much as I do lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All I have done for months is cheat...lol

That's it now though..Diet is back on track.

Keep using peps until shoulder is fully healed.

Couple of months of hard training

Then 1g of test per day :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are the dangers/sides of metformin?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> All I have done for months is cheat...lol
> 
> That's it now though..Diet is back on track.
> 
> ...


that gave me a little twitch in my pants reading that lol !!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Then 1g of test per day :lol:


 Just a wee dose then lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What are the dangers/sides of metformin?


http://www.metforminsideeffects.org/


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shiytz/stomch upset dont last long usualy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got iron guts from years of alcohol abuse, so shouldn't be a problem.

Cheers for the link..I'll give it a read


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you back on form mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I got bad diarheaa but didnt taper up slowly , just went straight to 1500mg ed 3 doses of 500mg , second time using was fine as I slowly built up & took with meals.


Did you drop fat Josh?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

500mg 3x a day is good.

Big doses @ once guarantee the schitz lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No issues taking it with GHRP2 and MOD-GRF?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> No issues taking it with GHRP2 and MOD-GRF?


None mate.

Taking with or just before food stops most sides IME


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

xpower said:


> None mate.
> 
> Taking with or just before food stops most sides IME


Xpower is metformin going to be much use to me mate ??? obviously anxiety issues ??? is it a stim or something ??? does it produce adrenaline buzzes or things like that ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone got a link if poss?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Xpower is metformin going to be much use to me mate ??? obviously anxiety issues ??? is it a stim or something ??? does it produce adrenaline buzzes or things like that ???


 If you aim to improve insulin response whilst losing some fat then yes (not a stim a type 2 diabetic drug,see earlier link)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use it on my low carb days even if bulking to keep insulin receptors healthy so to speak


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 28th December, 2011*

10:30 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,10g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

13:00 Meal 2 - 25g whey in water

16:30 Meal 3 - 100g beef, 45g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

20:00 Meal 5 - 160g chicken, 80g green beans, 60g broccoli, 50ml gravy, 40ml milk for tea

21:00 *Cardio* - 25min bike ss

22:30 Meal 6 - 50g whey in water, 40g natural peanut butter

*Food Totals* 1717 KCals, 197g Protein , 85g Fat, 41g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Seeing specialist tomorrow about shoulder.

I have this feeling it's going to be a complete waste of time.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Seeing specialist tomorrow about shoulder.
> 
> I have this feeling it's going to be a complete waste of time.


It may well be from what you have said previously, but wish you all the best anyway, would be good if they could sort it out for you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Seeing specialist tomorrow about shoulder.
> 
> I have this feeling it's going to be a complete waste of time.


Possibly but good luck !


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Seeing specialist tomorrow about shoulder.
> 
> I have this feeling it's going to be a complete waste of time.


....or it might not be???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Need steak

Ordered Some today, be here Friday

Nice deal here


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck with the specialist mate!

Can't wait till after my snowboarding holiday next month so I can get my diet in gear like you mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Seen the specialist yet mate??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna tell him your jabbing cow seaman in your ass ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you gonna tell him your jabbing cow seaman in your ass ?


explains alot about why farmers are usually big fellas......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Farmers walk ...............


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back from hospital.

I was expecting to be in there for hours, but was in and out in 40 minutes. Quite impressed with that as I had an x-ray as well.

X-ray showed nothing wrong

Doc gave me another cortisone shot and now some physiotherapy again.

This is exactly what my GP did.

However, 2 things were different.

1

This time, I actually felt the shot, It was like a buzzing as the liquid went in..Weird..Apparently, the doc said that this means he hit the right spot. I felt nothing on the first shot.

and 2

Doc ordered a MRI Scan to be done. Whooopeeee- Do. This is what they should have done in the first ****ing place !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now have a dilemma with regards to the peps.

Shall I stop taking them and see if this cortisone shot works, or just carry on?

Anyone got any thoughts on that?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I know nothing about peps but, unless someone says that they interfere with your shot, I would be tempted to carry on taking them. They have various benefits and if they improve your healing you can't go wrong.

Great news about the scan, mate:thumb: Hope you don't get claustrophobic.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like a step in the right direction so fingers crossed for you


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hope you manage to finally get something done about it Tass!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

at last a good step in the right direction


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It could all still be bollox though. The scan may not show anything. This is quite common apparently. Not holding my breath.

When it comes to shoulders, docs haven't got a clue.

However, about 2 hours after returning from the hospital, the physiotherapy department called me and booked me in for tomorrow morning.

Last time it took 3 months.

Don't know what is going on here...Parallel universe I think.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well they definately got you in for physio quick!!

different doctor then i'm guessing... perhaps for once its one that actually gives a crap about people instead of treating them like battery farm hens!

rant over....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> well they definately got you in for physio quick!!
> 
> different doctor then i'm guessing... perhaps for once its one that actually gives a crap about people instead of treating them like battery farm hens!
> 
> rant over....


Hmmm.I'm still dubious, but let's see.

It's funny you say that.

When I was at the hospital, it was like I was on a conveyor belt.

Patients being 'processed' rather than treated


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know, 1 minute you are moaning that nothing is happening and the next you are moaning that its all happening.......are you secretly my misses because it all sounds very familiar :lol:

Seriously though, it sounds like you may have a doctor who knows what they are doing and actually gives a sh1t this time round, all the best with it mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

and the results are out:

I am a moany ****er !


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> and the results are out:
> 
> I am a moany ****er !


Dam right there pal. lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

And this is while I'm off work

When I'm working, the moaning goes off the wall muddyfunker


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> And this is while I'm off work
> 
> When I'm working, the moaning goes off the wall muddyfunker


Whilst I'm on nights I expect some mutual moaning....er, if you pardon the expression, ulp!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Whilst I'm on nights I expect some mutual moaning....er, if you pardon the expression, ulp!!


Haha..I actually did LOL then

It's funny. One of my work colleagues is a moany fcuker as well. I always look forward to working with him so we can moan together


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..I actually did LOL then
> 
> It's funny. One of my work colleagues is a moany fcuker as well. I always look forward to working with him so we can moan together


Moaning is extremely therapeutic. I can't begin to imagine how grumpy I would be without it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wanna go on that show

Grumpy old ****ers

or something like that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I wanna go on that show
> 
> Grumpy old ****ers
> 
> or something like that


LOL. One of the advantages of getting older is that you can get grumpier and grumpier and get away with it


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see your getting somewhere with the docs mate. Hope the shot helps and they find the problem with the MRI.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got the green light on the peps, so will be continuing with them.

Jeez, look like a pin cushion today


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL. One of the advantages of getting older is that you can get grumpier and grumpier and get away with it


have you read "is it just me or is everything ****"? It's very funny.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

and to you too.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy new year Tass mate


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

just takes motivation dude, use your head every minute of everyday and focus on the end result


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome Chris, Happy New Year and thanks !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 1st January, 2012*

11:00 40ml milk for coffee

11:30* Fasted Cardio *- 15 minute bike, 6Km

12:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,10g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea, 25g whey in water

16:15 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water

17:00 Meal 3 - 160g chicken, 50g bacon, 45g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 4 - 120g peppered mackerel, 80g cauliflower, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 5 - 50g whey in water, 20g peanut butter, green tea with pomegranate

*Food Totals* 1953 KCals, 209g Protein , 105g Fat, 43g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water

Only 15 mins cardio done today on the bike, but spent most of the day re-organising my house to make room for my new cardio equipment

Watch Worlds Strongest Man. Dartford boy Terry Hollands done us proud!

Going to order treadmill tomorrow


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been splashing out in the sales Tass ?

I have been looking at a treadmill or an indoor bike for my mam as she doesn't have the confidence to run or ride outside.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Been splashing out in the sales Tass ?
> 
> I have been looking at a treadmill or an indoor bike for my mam as she doesn't have the confidence to run or ride outside.


This is the one I'm going to get

http://www.sportandleisureuk.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=2593

It says reduced from £1200 which I can quite believe. I searched a lot and equivalent ones to this are about £1300-£1500

It's a pretty heavy duty one (yeah, yeah it needs to be)

The cheaper ones have a smaller running area and are a lot lighter so wobble all over the shop


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like a Gucci bit of kit but no idea when it comes to price.

I have been looking at a power rack for at home but the cost of weights seems crazy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The way I look at the weights stuff (not the treadmill) is that it's a one-off purchase. A good rack, barbell and set of weights will last a lifetime. You may well add to it, but that initial purchase will last forever


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked up 300kg of Olympic plates on ebay recently for £240.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I picked up 300kg of Olympic plates on ebay recently for £240.


Absolute bargain...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Absolute bargain...


Yes, they were. You've got to be patient though. I've seen sets go for much higher prices. Just keep watching and sooner or later a set will come along that's a bargain.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fair point Tass.

I will keep and eye out for stuff on eBay Ming. You got yourself a right bargain there.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Want a race to 10% weight reduction ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Want a race to 10% weight reduction ?


I shall accept that challenge my good man!

How about we put 10 grand on it to make it fun?

What are you? 112Kg (lightweight) so 11.2Kg loss for you taking it to 100.8 Kg

I am 126Kg so 12.6Kg loss taking it to 113.4 Kg


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I shall accept that challenge my good man!
> 
> How about we put 10 grand on it to make it fun?
> 
> ...


I am not a betting man, but whoever loses buys the Krispy Kreams !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL

It's those ****ers that got us in this mess

You seem to gain weight as easily as I do, but can you get it off as quick? That is the question


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 3rd January, 2012*

*
*

*Legs*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, dynamic stretching

*Squats*

*
Warmup Sets*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*
Work Sets*

3x5 100Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Work Sets*

1x8 14Kg L/R

1x5 14Kg L/R

*SLDL*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x15 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 65Kg - 5Kg increase

*Standing Calf Raises*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x20 20Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 90Kg

S*tatic stretching*

*
*

*Notes*

Warrior rage got me in the zone for about twenty minutes then wore off really. The past couple of workouts I failed to finish but I believe the Rage enabled me to finish this one, although totally shattered due to my piss-poor fitness.

Lunges feeling much more comfortable with technique on right leg, not so much on left though.

Pleased with workout considering I haven't trained for a while.

First time I've had dextrose today. It's rank!!

08:30 40ml milk for coffee

08:50 Pep jab

10:15 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,10g cheddar, 10ml sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

10:40 Pre-workout Warrior Rage

11:00 *Training*

12:30 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 50g dextrose

13:00 Pep jab

13:30 Meal 3 - 300g steak burgers,20g cheddar, 34g ketchup,80g cauli, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 Pep jab

17:00 Meal 4 -100g ham, 25g cheddar salad, 45g romaine, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

21:30 Meal 5 - 20g peanut butter, green tea with pomegranate

23:00 Pep jab

*Food Totals* 2094 KCals, 210g Protein , 102g Fat, 84g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> LOL
> 
> It's those ****ers that got us in this mess
> 
> You seem to gain weight as easily as I do, but can you get it off as quick? That is the question


You obviously didn't realise but I am a professional Yo-Yo dieter.

Oh and now I see your 1 workout ahead of me........ 1st day back for me this afternoon since the 19th !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was going to concentrate on cardio only for a while, but I found I was missing squats..lol...never thought I'd say that. Had to do a legs workout.

I may well do a light push session on Thursday and then a pull sesh on Saturday.

Do you wan't to join me on Saturday. Will be deads, rows and biceps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good squatting tass .

you looked properly in the zone havent seen you so determined for a long time you think thats down to rage ? what dose did you take of it ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good session Tass straight into the swing of it I see! Agree with you about the Dextrose its pretty vile I much prefer to just have a banana or two haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good squatting tass .
> 
> you looked properly in the zone havent seen you so determined for a long time you think thats down to rage ? what dose did you take of it ?


Its gotta be the rageeeeee! Only just realised all this time you guys been reppin rage that I've got a tub at home that I bought months back! Will have to try it out again soon me thinks


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have you tried hiit or tabata cardio?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good session Tass straight into the swing of it I see! Agree with you about the Dextrose its pretty vile I much prefer to just have a banana or two haha


That's what I have always done (the banana thing) and will probably do in the future.

I really don't like the idea of dextrose either..It's just man-made sugar from what I can tell...Horrible


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Its gotta be the rageeeeee! Only just realised all this time you guys been reppin rage that I've got a tub at home that I bought months back! Will have to try it out again soon me thinks


what gave it away :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> good squatting tass .
> 
> you looked properly in the zone havent seen you so determined for a long time you think thats down to rage ? what dose did you take of it ?


You know what. I was properly in the Rage zone for the warmup sets and the first 2 working sets of squats. It then wore off. The third set of squats and the rest of the workout was really hard going.

Now, my fitness is shockingly bad at the moment, so I do think the rage helped me through to the end, but I was only really in the zone for about 15 minutes.

I took the full bag of the free sample they sent me. (Not sure how much that is - 1 serving?)

I know it says wait 20 mins, but I 'came up' as it were in about 5. I could have done with double the dose I reckon. Or maybe just supped it all the way through my workout.

Tell you what, send me a tub and let's see :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> what gave it away :confused1:


Oh wait you're reppin the fat burner blaze my bad... I'm sure I've seen rage reps around :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> have you tried hiit or tabata cardio?


I think my heart would give up if I tried HIIT at the moment. I have no idea who Tabatha is


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's what I have always done (the banana thing) and will probably do in the future.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of dextrose either..It's just man-made sugar from what I can tell...Horrible


Yeah thats what puts me off...I was also trying another fast acting carb waxy maize starch for a while but after 1kg of it couldnt bring myself to get anymore cause it was sucha nasty texture/taste!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You know what. I was properly in the Rage zone for the warmup sets and the first 2 working sets of squats. It then wore off. The third set of squats and the rest of the workout was really hard going.
> 
> Now, my fitness is shockingly bad at the moment, so I do think the rage helped me through to the end, but I was only really in the zone for about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


haha yeah that was 30g = 1 serving , i think the stuff is great but mine lasted 4 or 5 hours properly intense was like coming up after double dropping loved the stuff .

if i could do give aways i would however its down to bbw to decide when they do give aways although i will make it known to all when these happen so dont worry .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha yeah that was 30g = 1 serving , i think the stuff is great but mine lasted 4 or 5 hours properly intense was like coming up after double dropping loved the stuff .
> 
> if i could do give aways i would however its down to bbw to decide when they do give aways although i will make it known to all when these happen so dont worry .


How much did you do?

I liked it in that it didn't have that anxious stimmy feel at all.

I've got 1 more sample which I will take on Saturday (might snort a bit of charlie as well) I'll be smashing PBs all over the shop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> How much did you do?
> 
> I liked it in that it didn't have that anxious stimmy feel at all.
> 
> I've got 1 more sample which I will take on Saturday (might snort a bit of charlie as well) I'll be smashing PBs all over the shop


just make sure you know which line is what 

yeah agree on the lack of stim feeling i really did feel like i was pilled up , only had 1 serving but had 2 samples , did 1 with shoulders then few nights after 1 with legs both sessions felt very good .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's the first pre-workout supp I've tried. I'd like to get samples of others...**** rage and that and compare. I might pm BBW and ask for some samples? You never know


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> just make sure you know which line is what
> 
> yeah agree on the lack of stim feeling i really *did feel like i was pilled up* , only had 1 serving but had 2 samples , did 1 with shoulders then few nights after 1 with legs both sessions felt very good .


I was dancing a bit in between sets..lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It's the first pre-workout supp I've tried. I'd like to get samples of others...**** rage and that and compare. I might pm BBW and ask for some samples? You never know


i think they give free samples on any order but still worth a pm .

have a look through and see what you would fancy trying


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

joshnow said:


> pm me your address Ile send a few pills of better body sports phoenix, fat burner stim type product , 1 cap was pretty strong for me & contains some interesting ingrediants as well.


PM Sent

Are they like Elite Nutrition Ultimate Weight Loss stack

Now these ****ers are stimmy as hell.

I was climbing the wall after one of these (saying that I had just stopped smoking at the time as well)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Will sort out that thing in the new yr matey....

Not forgotten..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Will sort out that thing in the new yr matey....
> 
> Not forgotten..


Thanks Milky...Appreciated


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Josh..Appreciated


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 4th January, 2012*

08:30 40ml milk for coffee

08:50 UWLS

09:10 Fasted Cardio - 31 minute walk, 20 minute bike, 8.2Km

10:30 UWLS

10:50 UWLS

11:00 Meal 1 - 3 egg, 50g ham omelette,10g cheddar, 10ml sunflower oil, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 Meal 3 - 185g chicken, 50g bacon, 45g romaine lettuce, 30g cucumber, 10ml dressing, 40ml milk for tea

18:00 Meal 5 - 187g chicken (uncooked weight) , 40ml milk for tea

19:00 Pep jab

20:00 Meal 4 - 240g steak burgers,80g cauliflower, 60g broccoli, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 5 - 20g peanut butter, green tea with pomegranate

*Food Totals * 1835 KCals, 221g Protein , 91g Fat, 33g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water

*Notes*

*
*Took ultimate weight loss stack today. Had one months ago which blew me away, but this time not so much. Soooooooo, took another one. Was pretty much flying so took another one. :devil2:

Hard crash from these pills. Passed the **** out. Happy Days


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lol

Gotta come down baby


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A flying Tassotti would be a little scary to those on the ground .... :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha..Bombs awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I love this journal !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was waiting for you comment.. Been watching the incoming 'likes' and waiting..lol


----------



## ceevee (Jan 2, 2012)

Animal :clap:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

love it, you seem to be having fun experimenting with all these new toys....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> love it, you seem to be having fun experimenting with all these new toys....


Haha..It's naughty really.

Got some samples from Joshnow as well today. Betterbody sports phoenix.

Will give them a shot on Saturday

Thanks Josh


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..It's naughty really.
> 
> Got some samples from Joshnow as well today. Betterbody sports phoenix.
> 
> ...


Takes me back to younger days, would take anything to see what happened.. :wacko:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hows the weight loss Tass, I need some support tonight, please tell me you've lost more than me 



kites1664 said:


> Takes me back to younger days, would take anything to see what happened.. :wacko:


Me too, must of been good though as I never did remember what happened


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Hows the weight loss Tass, I need some support tonight, please tell me you've lost more than me


Step Away From The Doughnuts!

I been whizzing my tits off all day, eaten very little and done 50 minutes cardio, so the weight MUST be coming off me today.

The 10 grand will be mine....Mwhahahahahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so the scales are a **** and I'll never believe them again. According to those little ****ers I am the same weight as yesterday. This cannot possibly be true !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 5th January, 2012*

*
*

*
Push Day*

*
*

*
Warmup*

6 mins bike, shoulder dislocations, rotator cuff exercises

*Bench Press*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

*OHP*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 20Kg

1x8 25Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 30Kg

*Skullcrushers*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x12 8.5Kg

*Work Sets*

3x8 28.5Kg -2.5Kg increase

*Rope Pushdowns*

*
Warmup Sets*

1x10 10Kg

*
**Work Sets*

3x8 20Kg

*Cardio* - 15 mins ss bike - Every 4 mins went for it for 30 secs - 9.0Km

*Notes*

Bored with light pressing. Put 60Kg on bench just to see how shoulder and weight felt. Felt super light, shoulder fine. Leave it there for now. Don't want to go mad just yet.

30Kg on OHP felt heavy..Lol&#8230;WTF?

*Pill - Made me head bang a bit to Guns n Roses. Meh :yawn:

Bad DOMS in legs from Tuesday. Foam roller in a bit. Bring on the pain. Might then go for a Jacuzzi.

*Diet*

10:00 40ml milk for coffee

11:15 Meal 1 - 60g oats, 10g whey, 170ml semi milk, 40ml milk for coffee

11:50 Pre-Workout - Better Body Sports Phoenix Pill*

12:00 *Workout*

13:30 Meal 2 - 50g whey in water, 114g banana

14:30 Meal 3 - Mince in bolognaise sauce with 80g penne pasta, 40ml milk for tea

16:00 *Cardio* - 35 minute walk

18:30 Meal 4 -120g ham, 40g cheddar, 40ml milk for tea

20:30 Meal 5 - 170g chicken,60g broccoli, 80g cauliflower, 50ml gravy, 40ml milk for tea

22:30 Meal 6 -150g cottage cheese with onion & chives, 40ml milk for tea

*Food Totals* 2198 KCals, 196g Protein, 70g Fat, 196g Carbs, 2/3 ltrs water


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what do you think has helped your shoulder thus far


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> what do you think has helped your shoulder thus far


Nothing !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

............To Elaborate

The private physios I saw basically massaged me. The shoulder felt better for a day or two then went back to normal.

My GP was fcuking useless. Gave me a cortisone shot - that numbed the pain for a couple of weeks and that was it

The original NHS physio did fcuk all. Literally nothing.

I saw a massage therapist - she actually did help. There is something out of place in there - I can feel it- I think she put it back in place (accidentally) once, but it came out again.

The peps haven't done anything yet (although its early days)

The specialist gave me another cortisone shot - still waiting for this to kick in.

NOW, the hospital physio actually did help. He knocked on the top of my shoulder and put whatever was out of place back in immediately couldn't quite believe it at the time- I had full painless ROM - for 1 day

I have another appointment in a couple of weeks, but I'm going to try and bring it forward

I have tried replicating what he did, but it doesn't work.

So , to wrap up, I think the only thing that has helped has been time!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

possible that the inflamed `thing` settled down enough to move it perhaps ?

at least your getting it sorted .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> possible that the inflamed `thing` settled down enough to move it perhaps ?
> 
> at least your getting it sorted .


Yeah that's quite possible...

Think I might visit a whorehouse (nothing to do with the shoulder - just a bit horny)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought I'd put down my next goals.

Current Lifts

Squat - 120Kg 1RM

Deadlift - 150Kg 1RM

Bench Press - 72.5Kg 5RM

Target Lifts

Squat - 150Kg 1RM

Deadlift - 200Kg 1RM

Bench Press - 100Kg 1RM


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good Tass, you got a timescale for your targets.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> looking good Tass, you got a timescale for your targets.


2 weeks!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahahaha

Not really..It depends on the shoulder really, especially with the bench press. Just going to keep adding weight when I can

On 'strong days' gonna go for the 1 RMs


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see your shoulders feeling better and your back on track mate.

Did you order yourself that treadmill in the end ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I ordered the treadmill. They phoned me today to tell me it wasn't in stock - should be back in stock 16th. Said I'll wait.

Shame really, could do with that. Cleared a space for it. It's a bit of a monster I think


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thought I'd put down my next goals.
> 
> Current Lifts
> 
> ...


Look like decent goals mate if injuries dont hold you back I reckon you'll have those before year end!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Look like decent goals mate if injuries dont hold you back I reckon you'll have those before year end!


Way before year end if injury free I hope. Six months max


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Way before year end if injury free I hope. Six months max


Yeah for sure mate as long as you dont go crazy dieting on low kcals and keep it steady within 6 months def


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah for sure mate as long as you dont go crazy dieting on low kcals and keep it steady within 6 months def


That's very true. It is hard to add weight to the bar with minimal cals in you.

Think I'll become a powerlifter or strongman. Doesn't matter if I'm fat then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I ordered the treadmill. They phoned me today to tell me it wasn't in stock - should be back in stock 16th. Said I'll wait.
> 
> Shame really, could do with that. Cleared a space for it. It's a bit of a monster I think


It will be worth the wait in the long run mate it looks like a good bit of kit. I remember 2010 november/december with all the snow it was a right nightmare finding places to run, had to go run along the beach just after high tide in the end. Having your own personal treadmill helps with little things like that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, for some reason, I just can't run outside. On the streets, in a field whatever. Dunno, just can't do it.

My goal is to be able to jog for 30 minutes constantly on the hamster wheel.

At the moment, I can do three !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Also, for some reason, I just can't run outside. On the streets, in a field whatever. Dunno, just can't do it.
> 
> My goal is to be able to jog for 30 minutes constantly on the hamster wheel.
> 
> At the moment, I can do three !


Stop start jogging is the way mate, build it up bit by bit.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Stop start jogging is the way mate, build it up bit by bit.


Yeah..that's what I intend on doing. Are you all packed?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Test

https://docs.google.com/?tab=Xo&authuser=0#home

Could someone tell me if they can see and download my 5-3-1 spreadsheet?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont work .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont work .


what happens?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> what happens?


goes to google docs , create a doc .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Wendler's 5/3/1 Journal


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright Tass hope you are well pal, look forward to catching up with you mate, hops the trainings going well for you

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384096,-2.519584


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Joe

All's well bud

New Journal here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161785-tassottis-fight-back-strength.html#post2748957


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice one mate I will take a blast at it tomoz good to hear from you pal.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384072,-2.519432


----------

